# OCC lip tars



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

I just ordered my first five lip tars and I am so excited.... What about you all??  I am interested in knowing, what are your favorite lip tars?  Feel free to post pics!


----------



## Haven (Aug 20, 2012)

I may give some of these a try now that they will be on Sephora's site.  Still unsure about what colors to pick though.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 20, 2012)

I've not tried any of the lip tars yet. (Or any of OCC's other products, for that matter.) I've got my eye on them, though.


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 22, 2012)

Besides Nylon, which lip tars do you ladies think are great wearable shades? I've tried looking for swatches and it's hard to find all of the colors.


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 22, 2012)

UberMACGeek said:


> I just ordered my first five lip tars and I am so excited.... What about you all??  I am interested in knowing, what are your favorite lip tars?  Feel free to post pics!


  What colors did you buy?


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2012)

I just ordered my first lip tar. The special edition Nylon shade from Sephora. I didn't try any of them before because I thought they were too advanced for me, but I'm excited to try it. I'm going to purchase a lip tar set next if I like working with Nylon.


----------



## Haven (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^Please post pics & review when you get it.  I really want to try some of these now that I can order from Sephora.  Hopefully they will get other colors in addition to Nylon.


----------



## UberMACGeek (Aug 22, 2012)

I ordered Demure, Hoochie, Queen, Amine, NSFW... I'm since ordered Pretty Boy and Stalker!  I definitely want Nylon though


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are swatches (off NC30 skin tone) of all the Lip Tars I own to date.

	From left to right: Stalker, NSFW, Vintage, Tarred, Feathered, Plum (which I no longer see on OCC's site), Hoochie, Anime, Grandma, Divine, Melange, Kava Kava, Petty Beige and Ophelia.





  	Closer swatches:









  	These colors can definitely be mixed to create custom colors! A little product goes a long way. Per each of my swatches, I could probably paint three to four lips with opaque coverage. My favorites out of what I have are NSFW, Tarred, Hoochie, Anime, Kava Kava and Ophelia.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 22, 2012)

sfmakeup said:


> Besides Nylon, which lip tars do you ladies think are great wearable shades? I've tried looking for swatches and it's hard to find all of the colors.


	Hi sfmakeup! In terms of "wearable" would you say neutrals?  If so, I'd say Melange, Kava Kava or Hush. I don't own Hush, but per swatches I've seen online it is a nice pink nude without looking corpse like.

  	Hope this helps!


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 22, 2012)

getting my first one tomorrow


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> getting my first one tomorrow


  	Which one are you getting? I've already got Anime, Hoochie, Belladonna, Digitalis, and Trollop thanks to the NYC IMATS.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2012)

For those of you that have purchased Nylon and already own Anime is it really worth having both?


----------



## TreChicMakeup (Aug 23, 2012)

I love my Lip Tars and I'm always adding to my collection.  I love the fact that you only need a drop to get the amount of color you need.  I also enjoy the fact that I can mix colors to create new ones. The peppermint that's in it is very soothing to the lips as well. 

  	So far I have: Kava Kava, Penny Royal, Stalker, Belladonna and Feathered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Unfortunately the pro discount doesn't apply in stores so I'll continue to order via the website.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2012)

TreChicMakeup said:


> I love my Lip Tars and I'm always adding to my collection.  I love the fact that you only need a drop to get the amount of color you need.  I also enjoy the fact that I can mix colors to create new ones. The peppermint that's in it is very soothing to the lips as well.
> 
> So far I have: Kava Kava, Penny Royal, Stalker, Belladonna and Feathered.
> 
> ...


  	Between Kava Kava and Penny Royal I just can't make up my mind which one to get first.


----------



## TreChicMakeup (Aug 23, 2012)

I purchased Kava Kava first it's more of a salmon color..Penny Royal is more brown..if that helps

  	Here's a link to my blog where I reviewed the Lip Tars...there's a few pics as well...

http://treschicmakeupartistry.blogspot.com/#!/2012/06/occ-lip-tars.html


----------



## sss215 (Aug 23, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> For those of you that have purchased Nylon and already own Anime is it really worth having both?


  I can tell form the photo of Nylon that Anime is a deeper pink. In MAC speak, I would put Amine it Girl About Town and Nylon with Saint Germain. Not comparing the two color wise, just lumping them by color range.  If you love bright pinks, both of them are great to have.  OCC makes the best reds! I skipped all the Mac reds this year since I've tried Stalker and NSFW.  I was really surprised they were so wearable because of my undertones when it comes to red.  I am looking at the reds coming out with the Marilyn collections, but only because it's her. With Stalker and NSFW, I'm good on reds for a long time.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the swatches TheLadyDanger!




TreChicMakeup said:


> I love my Lip Tars and I'm always adding to my collection.  I love the fact that you only need a drop to get the amount of color you need.  I also enjoy the fact that I can mix colors to create new ones. *The peppermint that's in it is very soothing to the lips as well. *
> 
> So far I have: Kava Kava, Penny Royal, Stalker, Belladonna and Feathered.
> 
> ...


  	Lip Tars have peppermint in them? I hope it won't be a problem for me. I tried MAC Plushglass once and needed to immediately take it off because of a strong burning sensation.


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 23, 2012)

That is why I got Nylon and will still get Anime. Also why I have CYY, Pink Pigeon and Dear Diary lol. They are all different enough to justify owning all!



CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the swatches TheLadyDanger!
> 
> 
> 
> Lip Tars have peppermint in them? I hope it won't be a problem for me. I tried MAC Plushglass once and needed to immediately take it off because of a strong burning sensation.


  	Yes peppermint is in the formula but it's more of a smell than a feel. You should be fine, nothing like the Plushglasses.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Yes peppermint is in the formula but it's more of a smell than a feel. You should be fine, nothing like the Plushglasses.


	That's great to know!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's Nylon compared to MAC Candy Yum Yum.


  	OCC Nylon - MAC Candy Yum Yum - OCC Nylon


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

Is Nylon exclusive to Sephora and LE?


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 23, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Is Nylon exclusive to Sephora and LE?


  Yes and yes. It's online only, too.   I ordered it through the Sephora store at amazon, but for some reason it was cancelled. They waited a whole day to tell me! Anyway, went directly to Sephora and ordered it. I should have it early next week. I'm so impatient.


----------



## neondust (Aug 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's Nylon compared to MAC Candy Yum Yum.
> 
> 
> OCC Nylon - MAC Candy Yum Yum - OCC Nylon


  	OH MINE WILL BE HERE TOMORROW! Thanks for this so excited!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2012)

sss215 said:


> OCC makes the best reds! I skipped all the Mac reds this year since I've tried Stalker and NSFW. I was really surprised they were so wearable because of my undertones when it comes to red. I am looking at the reds coming out with the Marilyn collections, but only because it's her. With Stalker and NSFW, I'm good on reds for a long time.


  	Looks like I'll be getting Nylon as well then.


----------



## Eims (Aug 24, 2012)

I really want to try out one of these. I can't get my hands on nylon but there are plenty of other pretty colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I'm gonna give them a go


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 25, 2012)

i have Hoochie & Divine..... & i LOOOOVE them!!!! most pigmented, non-sticky glosses ive ever owned!! cant wait to get more!


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 25, 2012)

nylon! and i like it a lot


DILLIGAF said:


> Which one are you getting? I've already got Anime, Hoochie, Belladonna, Digitalis, and Trollop thanks to the NYC IMATS.


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 25, 2012)

i feel the same with mac but these are mild. not noticeable at all


CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the swatches TheLadyDanger!
> 
> 
> 
> Lip Tars have peppermint in them? I hope it won't be a problem for me. I tried MAC Plushglass once and needed to immediately take it off because of a strong burning sensation.


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 25, 2012)

i think it's neither. it's all a marketing strategy. somebody at sephora said, is that nylon? I said yes, and she said I cant wait till we get it here


martiangurll said:


> Is Nylon exclusive to Sephora and LE?


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 25, 2012)

I sent an email to OCC with my pro "credentials" hoping they give me a discount. Cos I want 6-8 more. Im not a big fan of them not being matte when they dry but still really nice unusual colors which is what i crave. I wanna wear belladonna so badly!


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I have Hush!  It's beautifull


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> I sent an email to OCC with my pro "credentials" hoping they give me a discount. Cos I want 6-8 more. Im not a big fan of them not being matte when they dry but still really nice unusual colors which is what i crave. I wanna wear belladonna so badly!


  	Belladonna is beautiful!!! GET IT!!!!


----------



## nikki1387 (Aug 27, 2012)

ahhh! i'm going crazy! i want them all! i cant wait to see them in person though, heaven help me lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2012)

Along with the set that includes Anime, I want to get Belladonna, Hoochie and Katricia. I'll get more colors later, but I know I want those shades. Is Katricia LE or discontinued? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 27, 2012)

So is sephora going to carry them all? Where else do they sell them I've never heard of them till here. I ordered nylon w out trying or seeing only because it was compared to candy yum yum. But I saw other colors I might be interested in.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Along with the set that includes Anime, I want to get Belladonna, Hoochie and Katricia. I'll get more colors later, but I know I want those shades. Is Katricia LE or discontinued? I can't seem to find it.


   Lmao the color hoochie is so pretty, but the name is hilarious lol I can imagine someone asking me what I'm wearing and replying "hoochie"


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lmao the color hoochie is so pretty, but the name is hilarious lol I can imagine someone asking me what I'm wearing and replying "hoochie"


	Lol, I know! I was giggling just typing out the name. You can buy lip tars directly from OCC's website http://www.occmakeup.com, at Beauty.com and eBay. I'm not sure of other places. I think Sephora will have more colors available in September.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I know! I was giggling just typing out the name. You can buy lip tars directly from OCC's website http://www.occmakeup.com, at Beauty.com and eBay. I'm not sure of other places. I think Sephora will have more colors available in September.


   Lol thanks for letting me know where I can get/buy a "hoochie"


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 28, 2012)

TheLadyDanger said:


> From left to right: Stalker, NSFW, Vintage, Tarred, Feathered, Plum (which I no longer see on OCC's site), Hoochie, Anime, Grandma, Divine, Melange, Kava Kava, Petty Beige and Ophelia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cucumbers (Aug 29, 2012)

Beauty.com has a promo code right now for a free full-sized Lip Tar with a $10 purchase. It's either Harlot or Queen and the codes are... HARLOT and QUEEN. Not sure how long this promotion is lasting!


----------



## runwayartistry (Aug 29, 2012)

Am I the only one who wants to have Chlorophyll in my collection? I find the colour really beautyful


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 29, 2012)

cucumbers said:


> Beauty.com has a promo code right now for a free full-sized Lip Tar with a $10 purchase. It's either Harlot or Queen and the codes are... HARLOT and QUEEN. Not sure how long this promotion is lasting!


	The offer expires 9/12/2012 while supplies last. I've been trying to get the code to work since this morning when I got the email. I met the requirements, but I kept getting an error message. It finally went through. I was going to order one Belladona lip tar and my total would've been $20 with shipping. So I added another item I wanted to try for $10 more to get the free shipping. That made my total $25. In my mind, I paid only $5 for an extra $10 item, got a free full size Queen lip tar and free shipping. That's a good deal in my book.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 29, 2012)

I ordered two lip tars in anime and nsfw and got queen for free, thanks cucumbers


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The offer expires 9/12/2012 while supplies last. I've been trying to get the code to work since this morning when I got the email. I met the requirements, but I kept getting an error message. It finally went through. I was going to order one Belladona lip tar and my total would've been $20 with shipping. So I added another item I wanted to try for $10 more to get the free shipping. That made my total $25. In my mind, I paid only $5 for an extra $10 item, got a free full size Queen lip tar and free shipping. That's a good deal in my book. :clapping:


  Lol I thought of you when I was ordering, to get anime or get a hoochie lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 29, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lol I thought of you when I was ordering, to get anime or get a hoochie lol


	Lol! The only reason I didn't get Anime is because I'm waiting to get the Lip Tar set that includes that color. I chose Belladonna over Hoochie because Belladonna is more violet. BUT, I may end up placing a second order for Hoochie so I can get a free Harlot.

  	LOL! I just read the last sentence I wrote and I'm cracking up. On top of that, there's a scene from the movie Friday that pops into my head every time Hoochie is mentioned.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! The only reason I didn't get Anime is because I'm waiting to get the Lip Tar set that includes that color. I chose Belladonna over Hoochie because Belladonna is more violet. BUT, I may end up placing a second order for Hoochie so I can get a free Harlot.  LOL! I just read the last sentence I wrote and I'm cracking up. On top of that, there's a scene from the movie Friday that pops into my head every time Hoochie is mentioned. :lmao:


  Lmao! I love that movie. I'm still debating on buying hoochie because it really is pretty maybe I'll buy that then try for harlot


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 29, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Belladonna is beautiful!!! GET IT!!!!


  	I am... I emaiuled them my credentials to get a 20% discount. So when I get it I'll go downtown and buy some!


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 30, 2012)

ordered anime (cos its out of stock on OCC's website) and got queen for free. I also bought toilet paper hahahah just to get free shipping.


----------



## lilygreen22 (Aug 30, 2012)

im going to order my first tars in the neutral set! thanks to this forum!

  	anyone know if these sets have the new design tubes?

  	and im going with queen instead of harlot


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 30, 2012)

lilygreen22 said:


> im going to order my first tars in the neutral set! thanks to this forum!
> 
> anyone know if these sets have the new design tubes?
> 
> and im going with queen instead of harlot


  	yes the new packaging


----------



## sss215 (Aug 30, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> ordered anime (cos its out of stock on OCC's website) and got queen for free. I also bought toilet paper hahahah just to get free shipping.


  	LOL!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 30, 2012)

Sss215 I had trouble too but I capitalized all the letters and it worked : )


----------



## kimibos (Aug 30, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Have you tried their clear.  Puts the shine back in.  I am sure you have MAC clear lipglass, that works as well.
> I think its DC'd.  quite a few colors I wanted to get are gone.  Fondue, Safety Orange and another color I forgot the name of have bit the dust.  Their Fall collection will be out soon. I am hoping for another bangin' *purple that will rival MAC's All My Purple Life*.  *fingers crossed*
> I am having a problem using the Queen code.  BUMMER!   Still working on it though.
> LOL!


  	     that would be awesome!!


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nylon, Anime, Pretty Boy, and Demure





  	Queen, Hoochie, NSFW, and Vintage


----------



## kimibos (Aug 30, 2012)

Kimmy13 said:


> Nylon, Anime, Pretty Boy, and Demure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thanks for the swatches. i really want vintage but it isnt available at beauty.com and now belladona is temporary out of stock!!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 30, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Sss215 I had trouble too but I capitalized all the letters and it worked : )


  No not working for me.  They told me they sold out of the promo lip tars, they only had a certain amount allotted . No worries, I will get the ones I need at Sephora in a few weeks and earn VIB points in the process.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 30, 2012)

sss215 said:


> No not working for me.  They told me they sold out of the promo lip tars, they only had a certain amount allotted . No worries, I will get the ones I need at Sephora in a few weeks and earn VIB points in the process.


  Wow that was super quick : / so much for sept expiration date! Rude:shock:


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 30, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Have you tried their clear.  Puts the shine back in.  I am sure you have MAC clear lipglass, that works as well.
> I think its DC'd.  quite a few colors I wanted to get are gone.  Fondue, Safety Orange and another color I forgot the name of have bit the dust.  Their Fall collection will be out soon. I am hoping for another bangin' purple that will rival MAC's All My Purple Life.  *fingers crossed*
> I am having a problem using the Queen code.  BUMMER!   Still working on it though.
> LOL!


  	I said "Im not a big fan of them not being matte" So gloss would make it even worse. I like matte finishes only. glosses are really uncomfortable and unflattering to me.


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm glad you are back 


Kimmy13 said:


> Nylon, Anime, Pretty Boy, and Demure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 30, 2012)

sss215 said:


> No not working for me. They told me they sold out of the promo lip tars, they only had a certain amount allotted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's BS. They have them in stock. I ordered very late last night and it went through. Good point about the VIB, but if you are gonna order many I think it's worth it to order directly from OCC. If you are a MUA (or have a friend who is) get it with a 20% discount! 

  	I love sephora dont take me wrong. I get my nail polish fix there.... and my skin care..... but if I can get it cheaper I will go elsewhere. 100 point perks kind of suck too!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> that would be awesome!!


  	That's a shame. I can't remember who mentioned it (maybe you?), but someone said the creator of All of My Purple Life wore it over Katricia lip tar for the promo pics. So that's exactly why I want it! But another great purple would be awesome.

  	I watched a YouTube video where Belladonna and Katrice seem similar. Katricia appears to be a bit darker in the video, but the blogger said she prefers Belladonna in the video comments. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uExAQWjvKAI


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 31, 2012)

sss215 said:


> No not working for me. They told me they sold out of the promo lip tars, they only had a certain amount allotted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So sorry to hear that. I tried it again and I keep getting the "entry isn't valid" error message just like I did earlier today. I don't know what I did to finally get it to work when I placed my first order. I tried lower and upper case, putting way may than $10 in my cart and other things. It just finally decided to work for me for whatever reason. I didn't get the chance to place my 2nd order for the lip tar set. If there are no more promo lip tars available, then I'll probably wait to get it. The free lip tar was my incentive to order it now.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 31, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> I said "Im not a big fan of them not being matte" So gloss would make it even worse. I like matte finishes only. glosses are really uncomfortable and unflattering to me.


  Opps I read that wrong... They dry down pretty nicely for me... So i put the gloss back in using those 2 options. I thought I read you didn't like them being matte.  I need to take more time off the computer when I get off work. My eyes must have been playing tricks on me. That was my first post from being on the computer all day!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 31, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> That's BS. They have them in stock. I ordered very late last night and it went through. Good point about the VIB, but if you are gonna order many I think it's worth it to order directly from OCC. If you are a MUA (or have a friend who is) get it with a 20% discount!
> 
> I love sephora dont take me wrong. I get my nail polish fix there.... and my skin care..... but if I can get it cheaper I will go elsewhere. 100 point perks kind of suck too!


  	I know! Total BS!
  	I ased the CS rep and she said the company only provided a certain allotment for the sale.  Seriously.  Since the colors are still being sold on the site, I figured they should just use those.  Might as well more the product now, cause Sephora is going to be a online competitor for them when they launch all the colors online.  Beauty.com does have a perks program, but I rather earn Sephora points.  

  	all the 100 point perks are kinda sucking  now, the samples used to be better. Sometimes there is a good sample available and I store points so I can get more than one.  I love beinig a VIB.  the events are fun and the VIB coupons are worth it when I want to splurge.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 31, 2012)

hey i may get my liptars today!! i ordered them the  29th and they are already at the lasership facility in my town, that is super fast. i didnt even pay for the shipping.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 31, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> So sorry to hear that. I tried it again and I keep getting the "entry isn't valid" error message just like I did earlier today. I don't know what I did to finally get it to work when I placed my first order. I tried lower and upper case, putting way may than $10 in my cart and other things. It just finally decided to work for me for whatever reason. I didn't get the chance to place my 2nd order for the lip tar set. If there are no more promo lip tars available, then I'll probably wait to get it. The free lip tar was my incentive to order it now.


  	that sucks!! i didnt place my second order because i saw that belladona was backordered. and yes, with out the free liptar ordering would be pointless. they'll probably have a coupon for thanksgiving, but that's till the end of november or halloween . any holidays before that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  please give us some hope.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 31, 2012)

ohh cartoon chic i dont think that you can put liptars in a palette because they are really liquidy but maybe you can make them into lippies or balms like enkore did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmnTTdtXIMQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN3lU7qrFd0&feature=relmfu

  	i may try doing this and instead of having to get a tube, ill just crush them into a palette. 


  	i wonder if you can do this with nylon and add some mac matte base or that magenta pigment that mac to do nylon more matte.


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 31, 2012)

sss215 said:


> that's what happened to me too.  Same message, and that was my incenive to order from them for those items. i had a few things in my cart.  Going to try again today.
> 
> I know! Total BS!
> I ased the CS rep and she said the company only provided a certain allotment for the sale.  Seriously.  Since the colors are still being sold on the site, I figured they should just use those.  Might as well more the product now, cause Sephora is going to be a online competitor for them when they launch all the colors online.  Beauty.com does have a perks program, but I rather earn Sephora points.
> ...


  	WHAT EVENTS?????????????????? :O


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hey i may get my liptars today!! i ordered them the  29th and they are already at the lasership facility in my town, that is super fast. i didnt even pay for the shipping.


  	Oh my! I ordered same day and i get this:

 [h=1]Tracking[/h]  	We are sorry but we could not find your order. Please make sure you have entered the complete tracking number and try again.
 	If you still can not track your order please go to the customer care page.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ohh cartoon chic i dont think that you can put liptars in a palette because they are really liquidy but maybe you can make them into lippies or balms like enkore did.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmnTTdtXIMQ
> 
> ...


	What alchemy is this?! WOW. That's really amazing to me and I'm fascinated that this can be done. Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## Piarpreet (Aug 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ohh cartoon chic i dont think that you can put liptars in a palette because they are really liquidy but maybe you can make them into lippies or balms like enkore did.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmnTTdtXIMQ
> 
> ...


  	oh my i wanna play mad scientist!!!! anybody in nyc who might wanna do this with me? lol. Buying the lipstick base and the mold is something you might not wanna purchase alone for just a couple of lippies.....


----------



## kimibos (Aug 31, 2012)

i got the sorry message yesterday, but them they updated it with order received one and then today at 5am i got the one that it was already in my city. i dont think that they do as many updates as usps or ups. so your next up date is probably the one when u r receiving it. 

 								Location 								Date 								Time 								Event 								01801 MA US 								08/31/2012 								8:24 am 								Out for Delivery to Customer 								01801 MA US 								08/31/2012 								5:37 am 								Arrived at LaserShip Facility 								US 								08/30/2012 								2:03 pm 								Order Received: In Transit to LaserShip


----------



## kimibos (Aug 31, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> What alchemy is this?! WOW. That's really amazing to me and I'm fascinated that this can be done. Thanks so much for posting this.


  	     Enkore rocks!!!  i really want to try  _Divine ~_ True Pink Flamingo with a 3-1 ratio to see if i can get something like flamingo.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 31, 2012)

I HAVE LIPTAR FEVER!!!  i need to be in Intervention show and the horder one.

 Horder: who accumulates as many items as possible(*its just makeup*) and never shares them(*its my makeup*), sells them(*it was LE*) or uses them(*my beloved Bu's box*) They will cling selfishly to these items until they are no longer useful and expired (*dad,once i start college, i'll use it more) *


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> I HAVE LIPTAR FEVER!!!  i need to be in Intervention show and the horder one.
> 
> Horder: who accumulates as many items as possible(*its just makeup*) and never shares them(*its my makeup*), sells them(*it was LE*) or uses them(*my beloved Bu's box*) They will cling selfishly to these items until they are no longer useful and expired (*dad,once i start college, i'll use it more) *


----------



## sss215 (Aug 31, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> WHAT EVENTS?????????????????? :O


  Lol, they have VIB only events at one of my sephoras, drinks, snacks, product demos. The mall is near my job so they are great for after work when I need to unwind.  So officially during the online chat, the promo is sold out. She said they may get another one.  Maybe different colors in the future.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 31, 2012)

sss215 said:


> So officially during the online chat, the promo is sold out. She said they may get another one. Maybe different colors in the future.


	Supplies really didn't last long if that's the case. It seemed like it lasted only a day.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ohh cartoon chic i dont think that you can put liptars in a palette because they are really liquidy but maybe you can make them into lippies or balms like enkore did.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmnTTdtXIMQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN3lU7qrFd0&feature=relmfu  i may try doing this and instead of having to get a tube, ill just crush them into a palette.    i wonder if you can do this with nylon and add some mac matte base or that magenta pigment that mac to do nylon more matte.


  Sooooo cool!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> I HAVE LIPTAR FEVER!!!  i need to be in Intervention show and the horder one.   Horder: who accumulates as many items as possible([COLOR=FF0000]*its just makeup*[/COLOR]) and never shares them([COLOR=FF0000]*its my makeup*[/COLOR]), sells them([COLOR=FF0000]*it was LE*[/COLOR]) or uses them(*[COLOR=FF0000]my beloved Bu's box[/COLOR]*) They will cling selfishly to these items until they are no longer useful and expired ([COLOR=FF0000]*dad,once i start college, i'll use it more) *[/COLOR]


  Lmao!! I'm a makeup hoarder too and proud of it, if it makes you fell better


----------



## kimibos (Aug 31, 2012)

partyparrot
  	                                              |
  	flamingo--trollop-divine--beta--queen--anime--prettyboy--quicksizzle
  	                                    |           |         |          | 
  	                              morange     |      pink     moxie
  	                                                |      pigeon
  	                                    Impassioned.


  	to me beta is a dupe for morange since they are both creamy. queen is brighter tham impassioned, more close to party parrot in brightness. and pretty boy is really close to quick sizzle. i say really close because they are satin instead of matte. 

  	my favorites are anime and pretty boy. ohh and betta is replacing my beloved morange.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> I HAVE LIPTAR FEVER!!!  i need to be in Intervention show and the horder one.
> 
> Horder: who accumulates as many items as possible(*its just makeup*) and never shares them(*its my makeup*), sells them(*it was LE*) or uses them(*my beloved Bu's box*) They will cling selfishly to these items until they are no longer useful and expired (*dad,once i start college, i'll use it more) *


  	One more for the makeup hoarder club! #raisinghand.  I may need to join you in that intervention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I've gone a _wee bit_ crazy with lip tars this year! 

  	Here's what I started with, early 2012:




  	Uber, Analog, Yellow Iron, Plum, Katricia Fondue

  	Then....I couldn't help but pick up a few more at IMATS in June:





  	Anime, Belladonna, Stalker, Vintage

  	Cut to today....I received my latest order in the mail from OCC:





  	Top Row: Pennyroyal, Banjee, Narcissus, Radiate, Queen, Memento
  	Bottom Row: Pageant, Pretty Boy, Hoochie, Strumpet, NSFW

  	I also got Nylon from Sephora, and am waiting for Beta, Demure and Harlot from Beauty.com.


----------



## aradhana (Aug 31, 2012)

so i decided to buy nylon. i think i'll likely receive it the end of the upcoming week or something.  i'd like to also get a few other colours, but i will have to order them separately...not sure when exactly in september sephora is due to launch the rest of occ...there's a place in canada thought that i think i can order over the phone and it seems cheaper, so i might go with them if that's the case!!!!

  	anyway, looking forward to trying my first lip tar!

  	loving everybody's swatches too!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> One more for the makeup hoarder club! #raisinghand.  I may need to join you in that intervention.      I've gone a _wee bit_ crazy with lip tars this year!   Here's what I started with, early 2012:
> 
> Uber, Analog, Yellow Iron, Plum, Katricia Fondue  Then....I couldn't help but pick up a few more at IMATS in June:
> 
> ...


  Can you swatch Radiate


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 1, 2012)

so its nylon LE or not? I'm so confused bt temptalia/sephora/occ!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Can you swatch Radiate


	I'm also curious to see that shade.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> so its nylon LE or not? I'm so confused bt temptalia/sephora/occ!


	I think it's LE. OCC's website says Nylon is exclusive to Sephora and you can't even buy it from OCC's own website. Sephora's website also lists it as an "online only · exclusive · limited edition" item. I don't know if Sephora will decide to make Nylon a permanent shade later on in the future. But as of right now, it's limited edition.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm also curious to see that shade.


  	 Radiate  and Harlot... similar?   I hopeone can swatch it for me.  thanks!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 1, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Can you swatch Radiate


  	I did both a creamy and blended swatch:

  	Without flash:





  	With flash:




  	I don't have Harlot yet - that's coming in the mail next week - so I can swatch these together when that comes in.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 2, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I did both a creamy and blended swatch:
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> ...


  	PLEASE DO


----------



## Eims (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my, I got Anime today! I know you were all raving about this stuff but I had no idea until I actually got it. I can't believe the tiny amount of product it takes to cover your lips. I'll be in bright pink lips for life!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Quote:			Originally Posted by *Yazmin* 




					I did both a creamy and blended swatch:

					Without flash:





					With flash:




					I don't have Harlot yet - that's coming in the mail next week - so I can swatch these together when that comes in.


	thank you!  its pretty! 
  Can't wait for OCC Fall 2012 colors


----------



## Kimmy13 (Sep 3, 2012)

I received Belladonna on friday and wore it all weekend. I think I might just be in love.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 3, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Can't wait for OCC Fall 2012 colors


----------



## hwdsprincess (Sep 4, 2012)

I received my anime, nsfw, and my queen today I absolutely love them all can't wait till they're in sephora to try them all by seeing. They're def a perfect finish and so true when they say a little goes a long way!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 4, 2012)

THE FALL/WINTER COLLECTION! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NiyeiR37EQ&feature=g-all-lik


----------



## kimibos (Sep 4, 2012)

HER BLOG!
http://sayanythingbrooke.blogspot.com/2012/09/occ-fw-2012-liptars-heroine-collection.html


  	i need lydia and *black dhalia*!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> HER BLOG!
> http://sayanythingbrooke.blogspot.com/2012/09/occ-fw-2012-liptars-heroine-collection.html
> 
> 
> i need lydia and *black dhalia*!!


	Thanks for sharing! Black Dahlia and Lydia are the two that caught my eye first. I also like Psycho and Starling.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 4, 2012)

Definitely want Starling!  I don't care for the price increase, but unfortunately, that won't stop me for getting the colors I want.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 5, 2012)

kimibos said:


> THE FALL/WINTER COLLECTION!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NiyeiR37EQ&feature=g-all-lik


  	 Getting Black Dahlia for sure!


----------



## Eims (Sep 5, 2012)

Need that Black Dahlia!


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 5, 2012)

kimibos said:


> HER BLOG!
> http://sayanythingbrooke.blogspot.com/2012/09/occ-fw-2012-liptars-heroine-collection.html
> 
> 
> ...


  	Same here!

  	They keep raising the price!


----------



## Eims (Sep 5, 2012)

Is there a lip tar colour in particular that's similar to (even a dupe for) Lime Crime's Airborne Unicorn? I am dying to try it but a) it's sold out right now b) I'm kind of iffy about actually giving LC my money lol


----------



## sss215 (Sep 5, 2012)

Eims said:


> Is there a lip tar colour in particular that's similar to (even a dupe for) Lime Crime's Airborne Unicorn? I am dying to try it but a) it's sold out right now b) I'm kind of iffy about actually giving LC my money lol


  Hmmmm maybe Hootchie mixed with a little Feathered?


----------



## Eims (Sep 5, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Hmmmm maybe Hootchie mixed with a little Feathered?


  	Thank you! I was definitely considering Hootchie already. I'll keep Feathered in mind now too


----------



## lilinah (Sep 5, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *runwayartistry* 


		Am I the only one who wants to have Chlorophyll in my collection? I find the colour really beautyful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	You are not alone. I think it's lovely. I wear my MAC Peacocky Kissable Lipcolour, which is a medium teal. Chlorophyll looks... fresher.

  	I have to say, though, that i do get some odd looks when wearing Peacocky - and i'm in Berkeley CA!


----------



## lilinah (Sep 5, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *hwdsprincess* 


		I received my anime, nsfw, and my queen today I absolutely love them all can't wait till they're in sephora to try them all by seeing. They're def a perfect finish and so true when they say a little goes a long way!


  	I went to the OCC website yesterday and ordered Belladonna (i love the color in the tube - i hope it's as good IRL - anyone have a swatch?) and Butch, a medium-light heliotrope / periwinkle blue from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection. Here are swatches: http://www.temptalia.com/occ-butch-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches
  	Since Butch is being discontinued i had to get it NOW and it was only $10, so it was a decent deal.

  	I hope sephora will carry the full range of OCC colors because there are several i want to test, for starters, Pennyroyal, Lydia, and Sibyl. Black Dahlia looks great in the tube, but too much like other plum lipsticks i already have, so i'm not getting too excited about it - but i could be won over in a test...

  	BTW, can anyone recommend a good lip brush? I bought one from Coastal Scents a couple years ago and it sucked - they've since discontinued it. I have a wonderful Revlon retractable lip brush, from the 1960s, i think, back when Revlon was considered a more luxurious brand. The brush comes in a gold tube. It pushes up and when you're done using it, cap presses down on a little flange and retracts the brush. It's really a fantastic brush, too, but i worry about wearing it out.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2012)

The new colors are interesting. I might order a couple sooner or later. I was playing with Nylon today and it gets much brighter, actually neon when I applied it with my fingers. The brush toned it down a bit, even when I layered. Definitely digging it either way.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

My free Queen from Beauty.com should be delivered Thursday. I ordered it last week on Friday. It feels like shipping took longer than usual.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 5, 2012)

i tried it at the OCC store. I actually tried them ALL lol. and I thought hoochie was more wearable and not as different actually. But I did like the edgy feeling of belladonna, which is like "nobody is gonna wear this...let's do this!"


Kimmy13 said:


> I received Belladonna on friday and wore it all weekend. I think I might just be in love.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 5, 2012)

I dont see anything I'd like. It's like ive seen those colors before.


kimibos said:


> HER BLOG!
> http://sayanythingbrooke.blogspot.com/2012/09/occ-fw-2012-liptars-heroine-collection.html
> 
> 
> i need lydia and *black dhalia*!!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 5, 2012)

I got my queen (which I am wearing today and I will post a picture in a min) and anime. I also ordered harlot (since it's been out of stock at OCC for a while now, so I figure I'd do it with beauty.com and they shipped free). I hope I get it soon! It hasnt been shipped yet so i guess i wont be getting it until next week. Queen is NOT how T's swatches look like but it's still a nice coral red. Anime is NOT neon but its a nice bright pink.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 5, 2012)

lilinah said:


> I went to the OCC website yesterday and ordered Belladonna (i love the color in the tube - i hope it's as good IRL - anyone have a swatch?) and Butch, a medium-light heliotrope / periwinkle blue from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection. Here are swatches: http://www.temptalia.com/occ-butch-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches
> Since Butch is being discontinued i had to get it NOW and it was only $10, so it was a decent deal.
> 
> I hope sephora will carry the full range of OCC colors because there are several i want to test, for starters, Pennyroyal, Lydia, and Sibyl. Black Dahlia looks great in the tube, but too much like other plum lipsticks i already have, so i'm not getting too excited about it - but i could be won over in a test...
> ...


  	I use one I got in a set by Arbonne (coworker was selling the set and I read they were good brushes--the whole set is nice) but the lip brush works very well, I think it can be purchased individually.  I have some lip brushes I received from Elizabeth Arden gift sets that work very well too.   I love the Butch tar, it would be worth buying to layer over my other purples to make them bluer...


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

lilinah said:


> I went to the OCC website yesterday and ordered Belladonna (i love the color in the tube - i hope it's as good IRL - anyone have a swatch?) and Butch, a medium-light heliotrope / periwinkle blue from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection. Here are swatches: http://www.temptalia.com/occ-butch-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches
> Since Butch is being discontinued i had to get it NOW and it was only $10, so it was a decent deal.
> 
> I hope sephora will carry the full range of OCC colors because there are several i want to test, for starters, Pennyroyal, Lydia, and Sibyl. Black Dahlia looks great in the tube, but too much like other plum lipsticks i already have, so i'm not getting too excited about it - but i could be won over in a test...
> ...


	Where did you find Butch on OCC's website? I keep googling it with no luck.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My free Queen from Beauty.com should be delivered Thursday. I ordered it last week on Friday. It feels like shipping took longer than usual.


  	lasership is slow as hell


----------



## lilinah (Sep 5, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 


		Where did you find Butch on OCC's website? I keep googling it with no luck.


  	Yeah, they often don't have all their pages linked.

  	Here's the Pretty Boy Fall 2011 Collection: http://www.occmakeup.com/fw2011.html

  	And here's Butch by itself: http://www.occmakeup.com/store/cart.php?cat=LIP+TAR%3A+BUTCH

  	I hope these links work for you...

  	EDIT: And i am finally back in my home town, eating my dinner at my favorite cafe.


----------



## jenjunsan (Sep 5, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> I sent an email to OCC with my pro "credentials" hoping they give me a discount. Cos I want 6-8 more. Im not a big fan of them not being matte when they dry but still really nice unusual colors which is what i crave. I wanna wear belladonna so badly!


	Completely off topic...I know your profile pic is small, but has anyone ever told you how much you resemble Rose McGowan? So pretty!!!

  	On topic... I must be the only person in the world who bought lip tars and just did not like them.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Sep 5, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> lasership is slow as hell


  Hey did your shipment end up getting to you?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

lilinah said:


> Yeah, they often don't have all their pages linked.
> 
> Here's the Pretty Boy Fall 2011 Collection: http://www.occmakeup.com/fw2011.html
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the links! They work fine. Glad you're back home. There's a Renaissance Festival near my area now and I think I'm going to try to attend before it leaves.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

I was surprised that I got my shipment today. Queen was in the box, but I have to wait for Belladonna because it's backordered. I'll try Queen on tomorrow since it's too late now. I'm also going to experiment with using Lip Tars as bases for lipsticks to make the lipstick colors more vibrant and to see if they last longer. I'll start with Nylon as a base for CYY.

  	There was also a coupon in my box for $10 off a $40 purchase. It shouldn't be any surprise what I'm going to order.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 6, 2012)

I love all these colors but I think the fact that they are called "tars" has me believing they will be unbearably sticky.  Is that wrong?


----------



## Eims (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought that too, imagined they'd be like a really thick gloss. I guess they're more like a paint? They're just liquid-y (is that a word?) and you need a brush to apply, but on your lips they're like any other lippie. Definitely not as sticky as a gloss


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Eims said:


> I thought that too, imagined they'd be like a really thick gloss. I guess they're more like a paint? They're just liquid-y (is that a word?) and you need a brush to apply, but on your lips they're like any other lippie. Definitely not as sticky as a gloss









  I don't find it to be sticky at all. It's like a liquid lipstick.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Sep 6, 2012)

lilinah said:


> I went to the OCC website yesterday and ordered Belladonna (i love the color in the tube - i hope it's as good IRL - anyone have a swatch?) and Butch, a medium-light heliotrope / periwinkle blue from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection. Here are swatches: http://www.temptalia.com/occ-butch-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches Since Butch is being discontinued i had to get it NOW and it was only $10, so it was a decent deal.  I hope sephora will carry the full range of OCC colors because there are several i want to test, for starters, Pennyroyal, Lydia, and Sibyl. Black Dahlia looks great in the tube, but too much like other plum lipsticks i already have, so i'm not getting too excited about it - but i could be won over in a test...  BTW, can anyone recommend a good lip brush? I bought one from Coastal Scents a couple years ago and it sucked - they've since discontinued it. I have a wonderful Revlon retractable lip brush, from the 1960s, i think, back when Revlon was considered a more luxurious brand. The brush comes in a gold tube. It pushes up and when you're done using it, cap presses down on a little flange and retracts the brush. It's really a fantastic brush, too, but i worry about wearing it out.


  I used a Sonia kashuk (spelling?) from target and I actually liked it but I'm not sure the number because it came in a set, I want to try the e.l.f brand from target lip brushes because I heard they're cheap yet work so good which I can use one for each lip tar lol since I'm not normally a lip brush person till the lip tars. Thanks for the info I'll def try out the occ site especially for $10 bucks


----------



## hwdsprincess (Sep 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I was surprised that I got my shipment today. Queen was in the box, but I have to wait for Belladonna because it's backordered. I'll try Queen on tomorrow since it's too late now. I'm also going to experiment with using Lip Tars as bases for lipsticks to make the lipstick colors more vibrant and to see if they last longer. I'll start with Nylon as a base for CYY.  There was also a coupon in my box for $10 off a $40 purchase. It shouldn't be any surprise what I'm going to order.


  I got the same coupon and w free shipping, that works for me and pretty cool that it doesn't expire till nov, glad I heard of that website I'll be coming for more liptars again.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 6, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> I got the same coupon and w free shipping, that works for me and pretty cool that it doesn't expire till nov, glad I heard of that website I'll be coming for more liptars again.


	I know. I was about to use it instantly, but stopped myself to make sure there's nothing else I might want since I have some time to think about it. I'm also hoping they'll do another free lip tar promotion. I think that's really what I'm waiting for.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I know. I was about to use it instantly, but stopped myself to make sure there's nothing else I might want since I have some time to think about it. I'm also hoping they'll do another free lip tar promotion. I think that's really what I'm waiting for.


  	      omg another promotion would be cool. i have to use the coupon, but i havent decided on what i want. maybe if they get the new colors before the 30th ill just buy lydia and black dalia + belladona.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> say what? my expires the 30th of this month.
> 
> omg another promotion would be cool. i have to use the coupon, but i havent decided on what i want. maybe if they get the new colors before the 30th ill just buy lydia and black dalia + belladona.


	I definitely know I'm getting the Lip Tar set. It's already a great deal on its own, and the coupon makes it even better. It would be a triple whammy if I could get a free lip tar too.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Sep 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> say what? my expires the 30th of this month.         omg another promotion would be cool. i have to use the coupon, but i havent decided on what i want. maybe if they get the new colors before the 30th ill just buy lydia and black dalia + belladona.


  Dang really mine expires nov 30. Maybe u can call them for an extension : )   I think I want one of the sets too, lol we're terrible, as if we really need so much MORE makeup..... (thinking in head, yea we do)


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 6, 2012)

I tried on Queen and I'm very happy with it! Although my application is still in need of serious practice. It's closest in color to Impassioned and Party Parrot. Since I already have on Queen, I decided to do my experiment with Queen and Impassioned instead of Nylon and CYY.

  	Using Queen as a base, I applied Impassioned on top of it. That made the color even stronger and more vibrant on my lips. My lips don't feel dry or sticky at all. There's also a nice sheen, so this may not be effective if you want a matte look. Over application of the lip tar or lipstick could make things goopy. I think I will continue to use lip tars as bases when I really want colors to pop.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I tried on Queen and I'm very happy with it! *Although my application is still in need of serious practice*. It's closest in color to Impassioned and Party Parrot. Since I already have on Queen, I decided to do my experiment with Queen and Impassioned instead of Nylon and CYY.
> 
> Using Queen as a base, I applied Impassioned on top of it. That made the color even stronger and more vibrant on my lips. My lips don't feel dry or sticky at all. There's also a nice sheen, so this may not be effective if you want a matte look. Over application of the lip tar or lipstick could make things goopy. I think I will continue to use lip tars as bases when I really want colors to pop.


  	oh my i found it extremely easy! u want me to show u how i do it?


----------



## gunid86 (Sep 7, 2012)

I love lips tars and i hate them at the same time. the are good for looks and for tutorials but honestly its just hard to keep up with wearing it during the day. i feel its super drying, and that it always ends up looking nasty and you could just keep reapplying all day long but it wont look that great, but for taking pictuures or when i do tutorials, sometimes i use them,... this is one look I did when I used Belladonna.. beautiful color.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 8, 2012)

Here are swatches of Harlot, Queen and Radiate.  In the tube, they look similar, but they are definitely different when swatched:

  	With flash:








  	Harlot, Radiate and Queen (with flash):




  	Without flash:


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> oh my i found it extremely easy! u want me to show u how i do it?


	YES! I put a tiny dab on my brush, but then it's not enough. The application gets uneven. So I add more and it's too much. It's splotchy and goopy at the same time. I also think my tiny lip brush tip isn't helping matters. It'll probably apply better for me with a bigger brush.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> Here are swatches of Harlot, Queen and Radiate.  In the tube, they look similar, but they are definitely different when swatched:
> 
> With flash:
> 
> ...


	I'm glad that they're different. It justifies getting all three.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm glad that they're different. It justifies getting all three.


  	    i agree!!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi everyone -- for those having splotchy results when applying Lip Tars, I suggest shaking the tube first a few times before squeezing any product out. I've noticed overtime, the Lip Tars separate over time.

  	I also use a retractable lip brush from Sonia Kashuk from Target. I like this brush because it's size (the tip of the brush) is small and pointy enough to create crisp lines, yet it is big enough to apply the product in a short amount of time.

  	I often start application with my lower lip and once I am finished with it, I press my lips together and the Lip Tar transfers without disrupting my lower lip since the color is opaque. So when I do my upper lip, it takes less time.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 11, 2012)

TheLadyDanger said:


> Hi everyone -- for those having splotchy results when applying Lip Tars, I suggest shaking the tube first a few times before squeezing any product out. I've noticed overtime, the Lip Tars separate over time.
> 
> I also use a retractable lip brush from Sonia Kashuk from Target. I like this brush because it's size (the tip of the brush) is small and pointy enough to create crisp lines, yet it is big enough to apply the product in a short amount of time.
> 
> I often start application with my lower lip and once I am finished with it, I press my lips together and the Lip Tar transfers without disrupting my lower lip since the color is opaque. So when I do my upper lip, it takes less time.


	Thanks for sharing. I'm going to try this method. Belladonna is back in stock at Beauty.com, so the one I ordered has finally shipped. I hope it's delivered this week.


----------



## Liz2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

Received my first Lip Tar (Nylon) today, and i must say i love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the color intensity and love the fact that you do need very little, this Lip Tar will last me a longggg time! Definitely will be getting more colors cause i really like the idea of being able to mix them


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 12, 2012)

i will be getting some once they hit sephora,i hear nothing but good things


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 12, 2012)

Dior has a transparent lip liner. it helps with the bleeding


----------



## Liz2012 (Sep 13, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> I sent an email to OCC with my pro "credentials" hoping they give me a discount. Cos I want 6-8 more. Im not a big fan of them not being matte when they dry but still really nice unusual colors which is what i crave. I wanna wear belladonna so badly!


  	Hi Piarpreet, was wondering if it took long to hear from them?  I applied today, really hope i'll qualify for getting the discount


----------



## MichMichD (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi. I am new to Specktra but love reading the forums. I just picked up Grandma lip tar at Sephora Eaton Centre. They are apparently getting all of them eventually from what one of the staff told me.


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 13, 2012)

i didnt know there in stores


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 13, 2012)

According to Temptalia, all of them should be on Sephora.com on 9/17. And then in select stores.



http://www.temptalia.com/occ-lip-tars-to-launch-at-sephora


----------



## aradhana (Sep 13, 2012)

i finally got my shipping notice for nylon! so i guess i'll be receiving it in the next few days (i hope). it's funny timing, because i have gotten three boxes (of makeup) delivered to my office in the past two weeks. this one will be the fourth, and then i'm waiting on an illamasqua order probably in a week and a half's time.  it's a bit crazy, because i don't think i've ever purchased so many makeup items in such a short span of time....


----------



## sss215 (Sep 16, 2012)

michelle37 said:


> i didnt know there in stores:yahoo:


  My Sephora had Anime, NSFW and Grandma. I can't wait until they get the rest!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 16, 2012)

My order of Belladonna was delivered. It's a beautiful shade of purple. I haven't tried it on yet, but will tomorrow. I'll also pair it with Up The Amp to see what happens.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 17, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My order of Belladonna was delivered. It's a beautiful shade of purple. I haven't tried it on yet, but will tomorrow. I'll also pair it with Up The Amp to see what happens.


	I tried on Belladonna and I'm in love with it! I love how this shade of purple looks on me. I'm also happy that my application has improved. I think I'm getting the hang of how much to put on my brush and I used TheLadyDanger's technique to get better results. I layered Up The Amp on top and I like that effect too. I'm surprised that Up The Amp is warmer than Belladonna, so it could be a way to tone down the coolness of Belladonna. My lips also have a semi-glossy finish to them just like with my Queen and Impassioned experiment.

  	I've fallen hard for Lip Tars. I'm still getting the set from Beauty.com, but I keep checking Sephora's website to see if they're going to be posted today. It looks like they're working on it because OCC has its own section now, but only Nylon is available.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sybil makes T's teeth look really yellow, might be a problem for the coffee drinkers. http://www.temptalia.com/occ-heroin...psycho-starling-sybil-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 17, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Sybil makes T's teeth look really yellow, might be a problem for the coffee drinkers. http://www.temptalia.com/occ-heroin...psycho-starling-sybil-reviews-photos-swatches


	It's neat that Sephora gives you a free mini brush. I wish they did that with Nylon.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 17, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> It's neat that Sephora gives you a free mini brush. I wish they did that with Nylon.


  	Yeah that would have been nice!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think Christine's teeth look yellow with Sybil, but hey, different perspective.   I like all of these new colors. I'm not in a big rush to buy them, though. I have Nylon and I like it, but lip tars just aren't my favorite lip products. I am looking forward to Sephora getting these, though. It would be great if my local Sephora stocked them b/c we have some brands in there that make me wonder why they're being sold there. Hello, Charlotte Ronson.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 17, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I like all of these new colors. I'm not in a big rush to buy them, though. I have Nylon and I like it, but lip tars just aren't my favorite lip products. I am looking forward to Sephora getting these, though. It would be great if my local Sephora stocked them b/c we have some brands in there that make me wonder why they're being sold there. Hello, Charlotte Ronson.


  	i just found out my Sephora doesn't have the new colors, thats's a little annoying... I have to order Black Dahlia online.  
  	yes I agree,  Charlotte Ronson, lol.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *lilinah* 

 one week and five days ago:
		I went to the OCC website yesterday and ordered Belladonna (i love the color in the tube - i hope it's as good IRL - anyone have a swatch?) and Butch, a medium-light heliotrope / periwinkle blue from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection. Here are swatches: http://www.temptalia.com/occ-butch-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches

  	Grrr. Arf-ing US Post Awful. Supposedly my package was delivered on Sept 8. I sure never saw it. I just kept waiting for it. Finally i went in to complain. They said they needed more information, a USPS Post Office confirmation number. So i went back a couple days later with the #. Now they say i need to phone another office and turn in some paperwork.

  	They "kindly" said i should re-order and USPS will pay postage... That means i would be paying $50 for 2 lip tars - plus the original $5 postage. Seems outrageous to me.

  	I am sooooo NOT amused.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 17, 2012)

That's effing ridiculous.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2012)

The Lip Tars are up on Sephora now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, they went up several hours ago. I've been waiting, though because I'm interested in Starling and that one isn't available yet.   I've decided to just jump in and order some sooner rather than later. It's funny because I'll probably order 2 or 3 at once and I'll have 2 or 3 little brushes to go with them. Don't ask me why that tickles me, it just does.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I've decided to just jump in and order some sooner rather than later. It's funny because I'll probably order 2 or 3 at once and I'll have 2 or 3 little brushes to go with them. Don't ask me why that tickles me, it just does.


	It tickles me too!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 18, 2012)

in the end all colors are there, instead of the ones listed by T


----------



## sss215 (Sep 19, 2012)

mad to find that none of the new ones are up there yet...


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 19, 2012)

lilinah said:


> Grrr. Arf-ing US Post Awful. Supposedly my package was delivered on Sept 8. I sure never saw it. I just kept waiting for it. Finally i went in to complain. They said they needed more information, a USPS Post Office confirmation number. So i went back a couple days later with the #. Now they say i need to phone another office and turn in some paperwork.
> 
> They "kindly" said i should re-order and USPS will pay postage... That means i would be paying $50 for 2 lip tars - plus the original $5 postage. Seems outrageous to me.
> 
> I am sooooo NOT amused.


	I am surprised, I would expect this with UPS, not USPS.  Nevertheless, I have experienced them to scan a package as delivered before they deliver it, then take it back to the regional office.  I would go there, insist on talking to a supervisor and get to the bottom of it.  Sorry that happened to you.

  	On another note, Sybil looks so dark in swatches.  If I tried to wear it, it would look like I had been eating a Poo Poo Popsicle.  NOT attractive in the swatches at all.


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 19, 2012)

poo. poo. pop. sicle.


  	i. can. not. rofl!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 19, 2012)

Wahhh I wanted a lip brush with Nylon.






  	And martiangurll - that is what's known as... a poopsicle.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2012)

I went to the local Sephora and they don't have the new ones yet


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 20, 2012)

It usually takes 2 weeks or more before Sephora starts to carry new products that appear online (if that particular store intends to carry that product in the first place).


----------



## sss215 (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess I will just order from OCC direct. Sephora is taking too long to get the new colors on the site.  I really like the clear pouch and lip brush. Perfect for on the go.  I'm so glad I skipped MAC Chestnut. OCC Sybil  is a better buy, especially for mixing, deepening and warming colors up.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 20, 2012)

Try the Sephora amazon store. They had the color I wanted that Sephora.com didn't have. Just google Sephora Amazon. It's legit.


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw Nylon in Sephora in Atlanta with the mini lip brush included. I didn't read the whole thread but FYI when you order it online it doesn't come with the brush


----------



## fairylite100 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just found this thread and wanted to mention that lecosmetique.com has all the new shades. They have free shipping/no tax and they ship within like 12 hours of ordering (at least for me). Not affiliated or anything, just really love this site


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 20, 2012)

The South Beach Sephora is currently carrying OCC lip tars. I want to get down there and swatch Penny Royal and Kava Kava. I was on the fence about them at IMATS. Hopefully I can get my hands on that Nylon and Grandma.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 21, 2012)

I hit up 3 Sephora's in Times Square today. Two of them had the lip tars. One had Nylon (with the brush) and the two stores had older shades like Strumpet, NSFW, and 2 light peachy/coral shades. They didn't have the new ones, so I didn't buy any. Blah.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 21, 2012)

Cant wait to get some lip tars hopefully i love them as much as everyone I hear does. Oh and I don't know if anyone else saw this but I might even try it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmnTTdtXIMQ&feature=plcp  Encore on youtube turned a lip tar into a lipstick


----------



## lilinah (Sep 21, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *lilinah* 


		Grrr. Arf-ing US Post Awful. Supposedly my package was delivered on Sept 8. I sure never saw it. [SNIP]


  	Well, seems like USPS somehow found my OCC package after all, which they supposedly delivered on Sept 8th... not! It was just delivered a couple days ago, and since i wasn't home, the carrier gave it to my landlady who lives downstairs. She just called to let me know she has it. Whew! I can't wait for tonight to see those pretty colors (Butch and Belladonna)...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 21, 2012)

I went to two Sephoras today one didn't have the display up and the other just had 3 colors in the impulse buy bins near the register. The colors were Strumpet, NSFW and Anime. I already have Anime and NSFW just doesn't interest me. Strumpet reminds me of a NARS lipstick I own( Funny Face). I'll wait until they get the full selection or purchase them from online


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been to my local Sephora and they only had three colors -- Grandma, Anime and another shade (it was a bright color). Hopefully, they'll be adding more in the future.

  	On a side note, I'm glad the Lip Tars now come in a small packaging with instructions and a mini lip brush. It gives consumers how to properly use the product. I was mortified to see a few girls at the store directly apply the samples onto their lips. What a gloppy stained mess!


----------



## presstoblend (Sep 23, 2012)

I just purchased my first three yesterday  @ brick and mortar Sephora and I love them. I got Anime, Grandma and NSFW. I went to 2 different Sephoras thinking they had something different and they were the same. I think I'm going to order a few online.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 23, 2012)

Boy, this OCC stuff is intense. A dot the size of a pin head on my lip brush is enough to cover my lips. For a brighter color, i put another pin head on the brush.

  	I am enjoying Butch today. I have ED Blue Orbit on my eyes, lined with Industrial Pearlglide Intense Eye Liner, which i find to be a chameleon, switching between blue-grey, teal, and periwinkle, depending on the light. For contrast i blushed with Light Year from Heavenly Creature, which is a pinky peach, to add warmth... and i topped my cheeks with a fan brush of Chenman Reflects Blue.

  	I'll test Belladonna tomorrow. I put a little swatch on my hand last night and it seemed a bit iridescent, but i'm not sure if that's really the case until i get it on my lips.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 24, 2012)

lots of colors sold out on Sephora's website,  including what I wanted.  i can't win!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 24, 2012)

DId you try Amazon's Sephora store?   I really don't think Sephora was ready for how popular these things are. Hopefully, they restock soon for those who want something. My interest is waning b/c I'm annoyed at how fast it sold.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 24, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I really don't think Sephora was ready for how popular these things are. Hopefully, they restock soon for those who want something. My interest is waning b/c I'm annoyed at how fast it sold.


  	no.   i forgot. let me go check it out.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 25, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *lilinah* 


		I'll test Belladonna tomorrow. I put a little swatch on my hand last night and it seemed a bit iridescent, but i'm not sure if that's really the case until i get it on my lips.


  	I'm still not sure if Belladonna has some shimmer - it certainly was not as matte as Butch. I blended a little MAC Heirloom Eye Khol (light silver mauve) in the inner center of my lower lip to intensify the shine. I just got a compliment from one of the women who works at my local cafe where i go almost daily for my double Cubano con leche, with an extra shot.

  	When i first opened the package i thought the tubes were kinda small. But this stuff is so intense and one or two drops the size of a pin head are enough for my lips. So a tube of this stuff should last a heckuva long time.

  	I sure hope my local sephora carries this, because i look forward to testing other colors. However, i fear some of those young girls, who go through all the display carrels putting all the testers into their eyes or on their lips without cleaning them, will contaminate the Lip Tars. After all, they are in squeezy tubes, and i can just imagine those girls squeezing LT directly onto their lips like a lip gloss. Eeeew!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 25, 2012)

I went to my sephora store today, got nylon lip tar. It came with a brush! However I'm having an issue with it bleeding, not sure how I feel about that. And I don't like using liners often.  Sigh.


----------



## ScarletNight (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Bleeding usually happens when you use too much product. Especially if you're applying directly from tube to lips without using a brush. I've also found it happens when the ratio of oil to pigment is a tad high so to correct both instances make sure the lip tar is well mixed (by flipping it over a couple times) and make sure to apply in sparse amounts and build on them if need be.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 26, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Try the Sephora amazon store. They had the color I wanted that Sephora.com didn't have. Just google Sephora Amazon. It's legit.


  	I wonder if I qualify for free shipping with my Amazon Prime status with that on line Sephora Amazon?  If so, squeee!


----------



## Kassie (Sep 27, 2012)

I've heard so much about these lip tars, Just wondering from the ladies that have owne them, are they super heavy and sticky, because they look a bit sticky to much but I've never bought a lip tar  before. I don't like sticky or heavy lip sticks. Just wondering before I go buy some


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 27, 2012)

It's not sticky or heavy at all and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Kassie (Sep 28, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> It's not sticky or heavy at all and a little goes a long way.


  	Thanks  again shontay I have added them to my wish list hehhe


----------



## sss215 (Sep 28, 2012)

Kassie said:


> I've heard so much about these lip tars, Just wondering from the ladies that have owne them, are they super heavy and sticky, because they look a bit sticky to much but I've never bought a lip tar  before. I don't like sticky or heavy lip sticks. Just wondering before I go buy some


  	very lightweight and they leave a beautiful stain.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Sep 28, 2012)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> I went to my sephora store today, got nylon lip tar. It came with a brush! However I'm having an issue with it bleeding, not sure how I feel about that. And I don't like using liners often. Sigh.


	Bleeding or feathering is one of the issues with Lip Tars. Make sure to use the product sparingly especially since you prefer not to wear a lip liner. You can also powder the lips to prevent bleeding/feathering. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kassie (Sep 28, 2012)

sss215 said:


> very lightweight and they leave a beautiful stain.


  	Thanks I look forward to buying this product very soon.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am still waiting for Black Dahlia to arrive.  Can't wait and getting antsy. 

  	Sephora's annual discounts will be up soon and I am hoping to get some more lip tars then.   Hopefully they are fully stocked, they have been running out of colors.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 29, 2012)

Usually when the Sephora sale comes around I have nothing to buy. This time I'll get some lip tars, so they better stock up soon. I still want Starling. I might get a few other things that I've held off on for one reason or another.


----------



## mac_aiken (Sep 30, 2012)

I ordered Black Dahlia directly from OCC. It is gorgeous and I can see myself wearing it all fall/winter. 

  	My Sephora only has 3 colors (Nylon, NSFW and another one whose name I forget). I picked up NSFW and will buy more online when Sephora does their F&F.


----------



## lilinah (Oct 1, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Kassie* 


		I've heard so much about these lip tars, Just wondering from the ladies that have owne them, are they super heavy and sticky, because they look a bit sticky to much but I've never bought a lip tar  before. I don't like sticky or heavy lip sticks. Just wondering before I go buy some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Lip Tar is neither heavy nor sticky if you apply it appropriately. As i wrote, only one or two drops the size of a standard sewing straight pin head on a lip brush are enough to give an opaque coating to my lips. You spread it on your lips and within a short time it sets. It's fairly budge proof.

  	You do need a lip brush. I used a crappy one i got a few years ago, and i was surprised it applied the Lip Tar just fine (it fails with normal lipsticks). On another occasion, i used a short, very narrow, flat headed brush i got decades ago when i used to do some theater makeup.

  	I did not use a lip pencil, "anti" lip liner, or any other special treatment and the Lip Tars did not bleed or feather. On the OCC website it points out that bleeding and feathering will accompany applying too much. Of course, we all have different shapes of lips and issues with our lip areas, and some people have other reasons to have those problems, so know your own lips - if you have wrinkles or other issues, prep first as needed.

  	The Lip Tar lasted through eating cold food, but did come off with hot food and hot beverage - although there was still a bit of color left on my lips.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 2, 2012)

lilinah said:


> Lip Tar is neither heavy nor sticky if you apply it appropriately. As i wrote, only one or two drops the size of a standard sewing straight pin head on a lip brush are enough to give an opaque coating to my lips. You spread it on your lips and within a short time it sets. It's fairly budge proof.
> 
> You do need a lip brush. I used a crappy one i got a few years ago, and i was surprised it applied the Lip Tar just fine (it fails with normal lipsticks). On another occasion, i used a short, very narrow, flat headed brush i got decades ago when i used to do some theater makeup.
> 
> ...


 
  	Thanks a lot they sound so nice, I'm so sick of the stupid sticky heavy lipsticks and now they came out with these I'm really excited to buy some of these, a lot of the colors are out of stock so I'll so have to wait till they restock them.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 2, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I ordered Black Dahlia directly from OCC. It is gorgeous and I can see myself wearing it all fall/winter.
> 
> My Sephora only has 3 colors (Nylon, NSFW and another one whose name I forget). I picked up NSFW and will buy more online when Sephora does their F&F.


  	I ordered it from OCC also.   It is now one of my favorite lip colors, EVER.    I think I am going to get NSFW from the Sephora store before the big Sephora sale also.  Just so when its time I'm clicking fast for the ones I can't get at the store before they sell out.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh - so is the Nylon Lip Tar in Sephora stores already?

  	Or certain ones?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Oh - so is the Nylon Lip Tar in Sephora stores already?
> 
> Or certain ones?


  	Maybe certain ones.   Only one Sephora in my area has 3;  Anime, NSFW and Grandma.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 4, 2012)

I really love the Black Dahlia lip tar.   It is so  bold, matte and longwearing.

  	Is anyone using a concealer brush to apply these colors.  the brush that came with it is too small for me, but i have a sigma dupe for the MAC 195 and its perfect.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 17, 2012)

OCC  Liptars plus MAC Blue Lipmix




 






 



  	divine   trollop  beta
  	                                                                plus    blue lipmix
  	nylon prettyboy  anime  queen          



 		so nylon+bluelip mix look like belladona.fro swacthes that i have seen. so no belladona for me. 	
 *divine+lipbluemix and anime+bluelipmix =
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 29, 2012)

I recently bought Nylon online, and it's really awesome.  Like most people mentioned, a little goes a long way.  I haven't had trouble with feathering and it's not drying at all.  However, Nylon stains a little but I don't mind that.  It didn't came with a lip brush.  It's my first OCC Lip Tar and I can't wait to order Rx, Trollop, and Grandma.  I was a little bummed out that my Sephora only carries Hush, Memento, and NSFW instead of all the colors.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't wait to get my hands on the new metallic ones.


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's what Temptalia has on the Metallurgy collection so far

  	http://www.temptalia.com/occ-metallurgy-for-holiday-2012
	http://www.temptalia.com/occ-triptych-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches
	http://www.temptalia.com/occ-super-nsfw-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-super-nsfw-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches


	I need to add those metallic shades to my to-buy list. The Triptych lip tar reminds me of a Goldfinger gold shade. Super NSFW looks gorgeous! Lol @ Yaoi. I wonder if they'll also be available at Beauty.com.


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-yaoi-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-authentic-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches


----------



## kimibos (Nov 5, 2012)

ill be getting authentic, a little bit too orange but i like it.


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 5, 2012)

Those colors are absolutely gorgeous! This needs to show up online soon!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> OCC  Liptars plus MAC Blue Lipmix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	cool!
  	i don't have blue lipmix, but maybe i should get some...

  	i have nylon, and i just bought strumpet and anime today from my sephora.  they only had one other shade at the moment, and i forget the name but it was like a baby pinky rose shade.

  	i think they may have previously had nsfw, but in any case, i think i'm going to order the other shades i want later this month or something.  i found a place i can get them for a little less than sephora.  they won't have the little brush, but i'm not convinced i need so many of those. but i should probably compare with the shipping cost now that sephora set up a proper canadian website!


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2012)

Queenofblending posted this pic on instagram  http://instagram.com/p/Rtdvybg77P/


----------



## aradhana (Nov 6, 2012)

rockin said:


> Queenofblending posted this pic on instagram  http://instagram.com/p/Rtdvybg77P/


  	wow!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 6, 2012)

I ordered Butch and Harlot from Beauty.com. I was hoping to get the lip set but it has disappeared from their website.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I ordered Butch and Harlot from Beauty.com. I was hoping to get the lip set but it has disappeared from their website.


  	    oohh noo sephora has a set. if you are a vip, you could get it once the sale starts. http://www.sephora.com/product/prod...ductId=P376725&_requestid=198213#!keyword=occ


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> oohh noo sephora has a set. if you are a vip, you could get it once the sale starts. http://www.sephora.com/product/prod...ductId=P376725&_requestid=198213#!keyword=occ


	That's my plan. It's already in my cart along with a bunch of other stuff. I'm just waiting for a gift card. I hope it doesn't sell out before I get the card. I'm not a VIB, but I think I'll become one after my order.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's my plan. It's already in my cart along with a bunch of other stuff. I'm just waiting for a gift card. I hope it doesn't sell out before I get the card. I'm not a VIB, but I think I'll become one after my order.


  	       you know i was going to ask about that. im $90 away from becoming a vib. can i get the discount by ordering around $250?. i want the clarisonic plus some  skin care products.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 6, 2012)

rockin said:


> Queenofblending posted this pic on instagram  http://instagram.com/p/Rtdvybg77P/


	I need this color!!! I also want Nylon and Hoochie lol just for the name ( not really i like the color lol)


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> you know i was going to ask about that. im $90 away from becoming a vib. can i get the discount by ordering around $250?. i want the clarisonic plus some  skin care products.


	I'm not sure. I know you'll meet VIB status after your order for sure, but I don't know if you need to already be a VIB to qualify for the current sale. I'm just going to use a coupon code I saw for the sale and hope it works. I'd hate to miss out because I qualified during the sale.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not sure. I know you'll meet VIB status after your order for sure, but I don't know if you need to already be a VIB to qualify for the current sale. I'm just going to use a coupon code I saw for the sale and hope it works. I'd hate to miss out because I qualified during the sale.


  	     thanks. ill email them about it. if not beauty.com has what i want at 20%off too. ill tell them that.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's my plan. It's already in my cart along with a bunch of other stuff. I'm just waiting for a gift card. I hope it doesn't sell out before I get the card. I'm not a VIB, but I think I'll become one after my order.


  	Thurday only, the VIB can share the discount with a friend. Before it was only at the store event, but I think it's online, too, this year. (The email is confusing.) I'd be happy to have you as my +1, CartoonChic. Send me your email address.

  	FYI, in order to be eligible for this VIB sale you have to have qualified for VIB status by either Oct 1 or Nov 1 (can't remember which.) I've asked about this in the past so that's how I found out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thurday only, the VIB can share the discount with a friend. Before it was only at the store event, but I think it's online, too, this year. (The email is confusing.) I'd be happy to have you as my +1, CartoonChic. Send me your email address.
> 
> FYI, in order to be eligible for this VIB sale you have to have qualified for VIB status by either Oct 1 or Nov 1 (can't remember which.) I've asked about this in the past so that's how I found out.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


>


  	Hey ma'am, did you get your code yet? One of my friends put my email in to be her +1, but I haven't received a code from Sephora yet. So I was just wondering if they would send it out maybe tomorrow?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Hey ma'am, did you get your code yet? One of my friends put my email in to be her +1, but I haven't received a code from Sephora yet. So I was just wondering if they would send it out maybe tomorrow?


	Haven't received anything yet. I'm thinking it will be tomorrow. I just really hope my gift card gets here before the things I want sell out. I spent all of last night researching lip tars and that's about half of my order.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Haven't received anything yet. I'm thinking it will be tomorrow. I just really hope my gift card gets here before the things I want sell out. I spent all of last night researching lip tars and that's about half of my order.


  	Thanks love! LOL. I wasn't even considering lip tars.. until I looked at T's swatches.. and I added the "Pro's Picks" set into my cart =T... lol.. I am easily swayed. Hope your GC's come in on time!!! I also put Nylon into my cart.. but after looking at T's swatch of that.. I took it back out.. I already have CYY.. and Nylon seems just TOO bright for me. But is there such a thing as TOO bright? Hehe. Happy shopping!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Thanks love! LOL. I wasn't even considering lip tars.. until I looked at T's swatches.. and I added the "Pro's Picks" set into my cart =T... lol.. I am easily swayed. Hope your GC's come in on time!!! I also put Nylon into my cart.. but after looking at T's swatch of that.. I took it back out.. I already have CYY.. and Nylon seems just TOO bright for me. *But is there such a thing as TOO bright?* Hehe. Happy shopping!


	Lol, not for me!

  	The Pro Pick set is one of the things in my cart. Are the VIB codes one time use? I may just purchase the set with cash to make sure I get it. Then use the gift card for the rest of my order if I can use the code more than once.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, not for me!
> The Pro Pick set is one of the things in my cart. Are the VIB codes one time use? I may just purchase the set with cash to make sure I get it. Then use the gift card for the rest of my order if I can use the code more than once.


  	I believe for the VIB's their code is not one-time use. But for the +1, I think it is! Just place your order ASAP so it won't sell out once you get the code.. and just save your GC's for the next sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Haha, I am no where NEAR being VIB, but I'm considering making a $250 order so I can qualify for next year.. wtheck is wrong with me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I'm just steady adding stuff into my cart.. that I don't need.... and wasn't even considering... typical me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> I believe for the VIB's their code is not one-time use. But for the +1, I think it is! Just place your order ASAP so it won't sell out once you get the code.. and just save your GC's for the next sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I may have to do that. That Pro set has been out of stock for a while. I don't want to miss out again. I made the mistake of waiting for the Beauty.com F&F sale to get their Lip Tar set and now it's disappeared from their site.

  	Lol, you're not alone. Right now I only have $16 towards my VIB status and that was from the Nylon Lip Tar I purchased months ago. But I keep thinking 20% off and keep adding things to my cart.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 7, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 


		I ordered Butch and Harlot from Beauty.com. I was hoping to get the lip set but it has disappeared from their website.


  	I love Butch's beautiful Periwinkle. I hope you love it too. But if you find it not terribly wearable, you can always blend it with lip products you find too warm toned.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I may have to do that. That Pro set has been out of stock for a while. I don't want to miss out again. I made the mistake of waiting for the Beauty.com F&F sale to get their Lip Tar set and now it's disappeared from their site.
> Lol, you're not alone. Right now I only have $16 towards my VIB status and that was from the Nylon Lip Tar I purchased months ago. But I keep thinking 20% off and keep adding things to my cart.








 Lol. It feels good to not be the only one. Happy shopping love!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

lilinah said:


> I love Butch's beautiful Periwinkle. I hope you love it too. But if you find it not terribly wearable, you can always blend it with lip products you find too warm toned.


	Thanks for the tip. I don't see it as a wearable shade for me on its own because I think it will be too pale. I got it mostly for mixing and because it's discontinued. I did notice it's back up on OCC's website. I'm not sure if they're repromoting it. If so, I hope they repromote other discontinued/limited shades like Katricia.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 8, 2012)

kimibos said:


> you know i was going to ask about that. im $90 away from becoming a vib. can i get the discount by ordering around $250?. i want the clarisonic plus some  skin care products.


  I would just order the 90.00, see if they bump you up to VIB this year (stay on top off them because they may look at your annual purchases and not activate your VIB status until Jan)   You get a 15 or 20 percent off coupon as a welcome to VIB gift. I believe I got one a few years ago.  If so, you can use that on the clarisonic.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 8, 2012)

sss215 said:


> You get a 15 or 20 percent off coupon as a welcome to VIB gift. I believe I got one a few years ago. If so, you can use that on the clarisonic.


  	THANK YOU!!!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

Were any of yall able to get the pro pick's set from Sephora? I woke up this morning, and it was sold out . I wonder if they have it in store...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Were any of yall able to get the pro pick's set from Sephora? I woke up this morning, and it was sold out . I wonder if they have it in store...


	Noooo! I missed it.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 8, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Were any of yall able to get the pro pick's set from Sephora? I woke up this morning, and it was sold out . I wonder if they have it in store...


  	wow!  those sets are a great value


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Noooo! I missed it.


  	Oh no!! They went like hot cakes. This sale was worse than all the recent MAC collections.. lol.. usually when I wake up for work the MAC collections are still there.. but I woke up this morning, and over half of the things in my cart was sold out (I know they're really not comparable, but still.. haha). I'm going to save my final purchase for the 12th, to see if they restock between then. Because I've been keeping an eye out on some Tarina Tarantino e/l (that T swears by).. and they do a restock every couple of days (very weird).

  	I'll post here if I see a restock!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

sss215 said:


> wow!  those sets are a great value


  	I know, they were going to be my first lip tars.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can't justify buying them separately when I've seen the price of the set!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Oh no!! They went like hot cakes. This sale was worse than all the recent MAC collections.. lol.. usually when I wake up for work the MAC collections are still there.. but I woke up this morning, and over half of the things in my cart was sold out. I'm going to save my final purchase for the 12th, to see if they restock between then. Because I've been keeping an eye out on some Tarina Tarantino e/l (that T swears by).. and they do a restock every couple of days (very weird).
> 
> I'll post here if I see a restock!


	The lip tar set was my only incentive to order today. I'll just wait for my gift card now. I should have it by the 12th. I hope they do restock by then. I'll also post if I see anything.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The lip tar set was my only incentive to order today. I'll just wait for my gift card now. I should have it by the 12th. I hope they do restock by then. I'll also post if I see anything.


  	They restocked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 8, 2012)

I want that set too! I love the lip tars I have but it sold out on beauty.com : / so I guess I'll pass since I was hoping for the 20%


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> They restocked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


	I got it! Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I sort of panicked since my code is one-time use. I deleted everything else out of my cart except for the Lip Tars. With the set I'm getting Pretty Boy, Melange, Vintage, Stalker and Grandma. I also bought Hoochie, Lydia, Strumpet, Anime and Demure. I'm very happy.

  	I lose the 20% discount, but I can still get the NARS blush with my gift card. I kept going back and forth on the other items I had in my cart. I guess I'll get them another time if I still want them later.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> I want that set too! I love the lip tars I have but it sold out on beauty.com : / so I guess I'll pass since I was hoping for the 20%


	Are you able to take advantage of the Sephora sale?


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I got it! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	If Sephora was SMART, they would just put their full amount of stock on the website. I don't understand why they put such a limited amount each time, and "restock" every few hours. STUPID. If I wasn't in such a rush to order the lip tar set, I would've spent much more than I already did! I was going to try to search for another code to place another order, but I think I'm just going to wait and see if they give us giftcards again in December!

  	Oh you got Lydia?? Such a pretty shade on T! I'm jelly .


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

I feel like I'm living up to the namesake of the product. I'm becoming obsessed with Lip Tars. I'm so tempted to go back and order Banjee from Beauty.com. Sephora doesn't have it. I didn't see it when I placed my Beauty.com order yesterday and their 20% off ends tomorrow. I really wish either store had Black Dahlia and Radiate in stock.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I feel like I'm living up to the namesake of the product. I'm becoming obsessed with Lip Tars. I'm so tempted to go back and order Banjee from Beauty.com. Sephora doesn't have it. I didn't see it when I placed my Beauty.com order yesterday and their 20% off ends tomorrow. I really wish either store had Black Dahlia and Radiate in stock.


  	I can relate... I keep looking at lipswatches on Instagram and what not.. and I keep adding items into my cart. Must. Stop. Now. LOL. I don't even have any liptars yet!! Can't wait to get my Pro set in. I keep considering Anime, Hoochie, and NYLON. Haha


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Are you able to take advantage of the Sephora sale?


   No I'm not a vib so no sales for me : /


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> No I'm not a vib so no sales for me : /


  	Sending you a PM.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> Sending you a PM.


	Yay!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm nervous about the Pro set. It's out of stock again. I checked my order history and it says "permanently out of stock" under the item. This is only my 2nd time ordering from Sephora, so I don't know their habits. I hope I ordered the set while it was still available and it's not canceled. If it's canceled, I'm calling Sephora to apply a 20% discount towards a replacement purchase since my friend code was one-time use.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm nervous about the Pro set. It's out of stock again. I checked my order history and it says "permanently out of stock" under the item. This is only my 2nd time ordering from Sephora, so I don't know their habits. I hope I ordered the set while it was still available and it's not canceled. If it's canceled, I'm calling Sephora to apply a 20% discount towards a replacement purchase since my friend code was one-time use.


  	You ordered not to long after me, and I just got a shipped email (like 10 minutes ago)! Hope yours is coming soon tooo!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> You ordered not to long after me, and I just got a shipped email (like 10 minutes ago)! Hope yours is coming soon tooo!


	Great! I'm not nervous now!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm nervous about the Pro set. It's out of stock again. I checked my order history and it says "permanently out of stock" under the item. This is only my 2nd time ordering from Sephora, so I don't know their habits. I hope I ordered the set while it was still available and it's not canceled. *If it's canceled, I'm calling Sephora to apply a 20% discount towards a replacement purchase since my friend code was one-time use.*


  	Absolutely. Hope you get it though. I've never had a cancellation from Sephora before fwiw.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 9, 2012)

Omg everything I want is out of stock!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, my Beauty.com order that I placed on Wednesday was delivered today. I wasn't expecting to have it so soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I ordered Harlot, Butch and NARS Outlaw blush. I already knew I would love Harlot, which I do. It's such a beautiful red coral shade. What I'm really surprised about is how much I love Butch! The possibilities with this shade is endless. I applied it alone to first get an idea of the color on my lips. I can actually see myself wearing the color. I've improved greatly in my application of Lip Tars, so I had on a sheer layer of Butch instead of a more opaque and saturated coating. I immediately saw how Butch can transform my purple lip products. I then outlined my lips with NYX Prune and blended it into Butch. It created such a pretty cool toned lilac shade. I'm going to love playing with this Lip Tar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I went back to Beauty.com and ordered Banjee. Outlaw is also another fantastic NARS blush, by the way. Somehow, NARS Gina blush ended up in my cart with Banjee.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Omg everything I want is out of stock!!!


	Oh no, I hope you're able to find something that you want.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 9, 2012)

Went into my sephora for my VIB splurge. They were out of one thing i wanted, but they had free wifi! so i shopped in-store AND on-line!

  	The OCC lip tar set on display didn't appeal to me, and i didn't see more OCC products anywhere else. My local sephora is physically large, but some lines sephora has they carry only a limited range and others they don't carry at all, like Guerlain and Illamasqua.

  	So in-shop i got a skin care product and 2 NARS items: Albatross blush and Abyssinia e/s. And on-line i ordered 2 things: (1) the 35-color sephora+Pantone Universe Colors of Nature eyeshadow palette -- reduced from $55 -- and so not worth it -- to $17 - and VIB priced $13.60 (they're completely out of it on-line now); and (2) Guerlain by Emilio Pucci Le 2 De Guerlain Mascara 14 Blu 2 Pucci (a violet-ish blue mascara) - way too expensive, even at 20% off, but i told myself i saved a lot, since that pantone palette was $41.60 off.

  	I suspect my local sephora will never have many OCC lip tars, even if sephora even carries the full line. I'll just check out OCC stuff on the OCC website. And I'm spending less at sephora since: i found a skin care line without fragrance, color, and irritating ingredients sephora doesn't carry; my local shop stopped carrying the foundation it took me 2 years of extensive testing to find; and i'm spending more at MAC.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

My local Sephora doesn't have any Lip Tars. I'm not sure if they will, but it's a big enough store to where I think they should. There are a few other Sephoras in the area that have the same limited colors that I've seen mentioned before - Anime and NSFW. I'm trying to increase my spending at Sephora to reach VIB status. I think I'll qualify next month.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh no, I hope you're able to find something that you want.


  Literally everything I've tried to get is out is stock I'm thinking a naked palette since I don't own any but idk which one to get : / I wanted the cute Cinderella mirror and lip tars set


----------



## MissTT (Nov 9, 2012)

That Cinderella mirror has been OOS for so long. I gave up on it. Try checking a Naked Palette at beauty.com. Today is the last day of their 20% off sale. I'm investing in NARS brushes. So excited.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Wow, my Beauty.com order that I placed on Wednesday was delivered today. I wasn't expecting to have it so soon! :yahoo:   I ordered Harlot, Butch and NARS Outlaw blush. I already knew I would love Harlot, which I do. It's such a beautiful red coral shade. What I'm really surprised about is how much I love Butch! The possibilities with this shade is endless. I applied it alone to first get an idea of the color on my lips. I can actually see myself wearing the color. I've improved greatly in my application of Lip Tars, so I had on a sheer layer of Butch instead of a more opaque and saturated coating. I immediately saw how Butch can transform my purple lip products. I then outlined my lips with NYX Prune and blended it into Butch. It created such a pretty cool toned lilac shade. I'm going to love playing with this Lip Tar.    I went back to Beauty.com and ordered Banjee. Outlaw is also another fantastic NARS blush, by the way. Somehow, NARS Gina blush ended up in my cart with Banjee.


  You will love Gina!!! Grab Gilda next if you can!    I am just going to get NARS Mekong and MUFE  Aqua Eyeshadow in 8E. All the lip tars I want are gone, but I am making a trip to NYC next month, so I will haul them at the OCC store then, if Sephora  76th and Broadway doesn't have them.  I really want to get the BI points when I buy them, but Sephora keeps selling out!  I guess they didn't know how popular they were going to be, which is silly to me because they have been online favorites for years.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I am just going to get NARS Mekong and MUFE Aqua Eyeshadow in 8E. All the lip tars I want are gone, but I am making a trip to NYC next month, so I will haul them at the OCC store then, if Sephora 76th and Broadway doesn't have them. I really want to get the BI points when I buy them, but Sephora keeps selling out! I guess they didn't know how popular they were going to be, which is silly to me because they have been online favorites for years.


	I have Gilda and it's lovely. I never intended to get Gina. I swatched it a while ago and got Gilda instead because it's darker compared to Gina. Gina looked too light in the swatch I did, so I passed on it. Now I'm more experienced. I realize that lighter swatches don't automatically mean Ashcake Ashly. Plus I think I had a dusty tester when I did my original swatch. With 20% off, I decided to just go for it.

  	That sounds like it will be a fun shopping trip. Do you know if the OCC store still carries discontinued shades? I would love to get Katricia.

  	I've just received my shipping email from Sephora. The set hasn't been canceled from my order.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

MissTT said:


> That Cinderella mirror has been OOS for so long. I gave up on it. Try checking a Naked Palette at beauty.com. Today is the last day of their 20% off sale. I'm investing in NARS brushes. So excited.


  	You won't get the discount, but maybe you can still find the mirror in a store if you really want it. My store still has it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 9, 2012)

stopped by sephora today to look at the lip tars and to my Suprise thy had Nylon but it was a tester only none left to buy. I'm glad I was able to try it on tho becuz I had it in my cart online and kept taking it out because I didn't like how it looked in temptalias pics. but! on me it looks awesome!!  lol so I ordered it and hoochie  my first lip tars!! I'm glad I read this thread tho because I knew to apply a small amount. at first I was like oh this prob won't be enough but it was! it was like literally a DROP and it covered my lips perfectly  in love!!!  now I need to try grandma or maybe wait to get electric grandma and yaoi


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You won't get the discount, but maybe you can still find the mirror in a store if you really want it. My store still has it.


   Yea when I go I'll prob just get it, it's only 20 bucks and as a Disney lover I have to have it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 9, 2012)

I wanted the mirror too but all sephoras by md are sold out. I hAd to get the eyeshadow quad instead lol


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 9, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> stopped by sephora today to look at the lip tars and to my Suprise thy had Nylon but it was a tester only none left to buy. I'm glad I was able to try it on tho becuz I had it in my cart online and kept taking it out because I didn't like how it looked in temptalias pics. but! on me it looks awesome!!  lol so I ordered it and hoochie  my first lip tars!! I'm glad I read this thread tho because I knew to apply a small amount. at first I was like oh this prob won't be enough but it was! it was like literally a DROP and it covered my lips perfectly  in love!!!  now I need to try grandma or maybe wait to get electric grandma and yaoi


  I love nylon and my favorite is nsfw it's just the perfect red! I also have queen but surprisingly haven't worn it yet.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 9, 2012)

I will have to check that one out I keep hearing about it (Nsfw) I can wait to bud up my collection!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 9, 2012)

Beauty.com extended their sale through the weekend!!! I went ahead and ordered tonight though. Not sure why I'm posting here b/c I ended up NOT getting any lip tars. LOL


----------



## aradhana (Nov 9, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Yea when I go I'll prob just get it, it's only 20 bucks and as a Disney lover I have to have it.


  	i know i really want that mirror! i saw it the other day and convinced myself to walk away, but i think i need to go back....


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

I still need NSFW. I think it was in the Beauty.com Lip Tar Brights set, but I can't remember. I'm still holding out hope that Beauty.com will restock it. I do know Anime was also in that set, but I couldn't wait anymore to get that one.

  	I walked away from the Cinderella mirror, too. I saw it in the store a few weeks ago. I've been checking online since then to see if my store still has it in stock. It does. That may be a sign for me to get it. It's a nice mirror with a nice heft to it. It doesn't feel cheap and plastic-y at all.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I still need NSFW. I think it was in the Beauty.com Lip Tar Brights set, but I can't remember. I'm still holding out hope that Beauty.com will restock it. I do know Anime was also in that set, but I couldn't wait anymore to get that one.
> 
> I walked away from the Cinderella mirror, too. I saw it in the store a few weeks ago. I've been checking online since then to see if my store still has it in stock. It does. That may be a sign for me to get it. It's a nice mirror with a nice heft to it. It doesn't feel cheap and plastic-y at all.


  	nsfw wasn't available at my local sephora when i was there last - they were out of stock, and unfortunately we can't use the vib discount online up here! i'm going to check another sephora though on my way to visit my parents tomorrow...not sure whether all sephora branches have occ yet or not....

  	i wish we could just compose our own sets of five or something...usually there's at least one colour i'm not super keen on....


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

aradhana said:


> nsfw wasn't available at my local sephora when i was there last - they were out of stock, and unfortunately we can't use the vib discount online up here! i'm going to check another sephora though on my way to visit my parents tomorrow...not sure whether all sephora branches have occ yet or not....
> 
> *i wish we could just compose our own sets of five or something*...usually there's at least one colour i'm not super keen on....


  	That's a great idea.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 9, 2012)

cartoonchic the nsfw wasnt in the bright bag from beauty.com . i got it and it was mainly pinks & corals. pretty boy, anime, trollop, divine, beta. 


aradhana said:


> nsfw wasn't available at my local sephora when i was there last - they were out of stock, and unfortunately we can't use the vib discount online up here! i'm going to check another sephora though on my way to visit my parents tomorrow...not sure whether all sephora branches have occ yet or not....
> 
> i wish we could just compose our own sets of five or something...usually there's at least one colour i'm not super keen on....


  	        illamasqua has that. you get a lipstick aand a gloss for $40 and you choose each.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

kimibos said:


> cartoonchic the nsfw wasnt in the bright bag from beauty.com . i got it and it was mainly pinks & corals. pretty boy, anime, trollop, divine, beta.


  	Thanks for posting that info. I got a few more last minute Lip Tars from Sephora. One of them was NSFW because I really wanted that color. I was going to wait to get it because I thought it was part of the set. I also got Psycho and Starlet. I have two colors from the Beauty.com set now. I think I'll still get it if it's restocked because it will still be cheaper than buying the other 3 colors individually. I'll probably just gift my extras to my daughter.

  	It looks like OCC's website restocked some colors, but Belladonna and Pageant are gone. Do they just switch out colors from time to time, or have they been discontinued? I would like to take advantage of the restock and get Radiate and Trollop, but I need a makeup time out.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for posting that info. I got a few more last minute Lip Tars from Sephora. One of them was NSFW because I really wanted that color. I was going to wait to get it because I thought it was part of the set. I also got Psycho and Starlet. I have two colors from the Beauty.com set now. I think I'll still get it if it's restocked because it will still be cheaper than buying the other 3 colors individually. I'll probably just gift my extras to my daughter.
> 
> *It looks like OCC's website restocked some colors, but Belladonna and Pageant are gone. Do they just switch out colors from time to time, or have they been discontinued?* I would like to take advantage of the restock and get Radiate and Trollop, but I need a makeup time out.


  	If you sign up on their mailing list, they will send you an email when they decide to discontinue anything.   These colors were not included in the latest email I received.  I think they are just crazy popular. Everyone is wearing Belladonna right now.

  	I have read online that Strumpet and RX make a beautiful purple.  Can anyone with them both mix them and post?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for posting that info. I got a few more last minute Lip Tars from Sephora. One of them was NSFW because I really wanted that color. I was going to wait to get it because I thought it was part of the set. I also got Psycho and Starlet. I have two colors from the Beauty.com set now. I think I'll still get it if it's restocked because it will still be cheaper than buying the other 3 colors individually. I'll probably just gift my extras to my daughter.
> 
> It looks like OCC's website restocked some colors, but Belladonna and Pageant are gone. Do they just switch out colors from time to time, or have they been discontinued? I would like to take advantage of the restock and get Radiate and Trollop, but I need a makeup time out.


  	      idk. they had butch in the sale section for some  time but now its in the permanent section. all they have are 3 nail polishes and a pigment on sale now.

  	       beauty.com has occ 20% now. i hope they bright back the sets and also new ones.  i kind of want butch but idont know. i really need a makeup break too. i think im going to skip mac until the dec 26th.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

sss215 said:


> If you sign up on their mailing list, they will send you an email when they decide to discontinue anything.   These colors were not included in the latest email I received.  I think they are just crazy popular. Everyone is wearing Belladonna right now.
> 
> I have read online that Strumpet and RX make a beautiful purple.  Can anyone with them both mix them and post?  Thanks in advance!


	That sounds like a pretty combo. I wish I had RX to show you. That one is on my next-to-buy list.

  	I signed up for their newsletter and also saw the last call link. Those links aren't too obvious to find on their website even though the last call link is on the home page.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

I have my Lip Tars from Sephora. I gotta say, I love Sephora's packaging. I like how each Lip Tar comes with its own brush and directions. I also appreciate the much larger and easier to read name labels. I've only tried on Lydia, Hoochie and Anime so far. Each one is very wearable to me. I was surprised with Anime. I was expecting it to be much brighter. It looks more magenta on me.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have my Lip Tars from Sephora. I gotta say, I love Sephora's packaging. I like how each Lip Tar comes with its own brush and directions. I also appreciate the much larger and easier to read name labels. I've only tried on Lydia, Hoochie and Anime so far. Each one is very wearable to me. I was surprised with Anime. I was expecting it to be much brighter. It looks more magenta on me.


  	same. when i bought it, i still thought it was going to be neon like nylon....it feels more light girl about town to me....


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

aradhana said:


> same. when i bought it, i still thought it was going to be neon like nylon....it feels more light girl about town to me....


	Girl About Town is exactly the shade that came to mind when I tried on Anime. I was also expecting it to be more like Nylon. It seemed so much brighter in swatces. I'm still happy with it. It just wasn't what I expected.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have my Lip Tars from Sephora. I gotta say, I love Sephora's packaging. I like how each Lip Tar comes with its own brush and directions. I also appreciate the much larger and easier to read name labels. I've only tried on Lydia, Hoochie and Anime so far. Each one is very wearable to me. I was surprised with Anime. I was expecting it to be much brighter. It looks more magenta on me.


  	AWww.. so exciting! I have to wait until Wednesday for my package to come in! I'm still putting my stuff in my cart for a last minute order.. hehe.. I have Hoochie and Lydia in there.. still contemplating!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 12, 2012)

I still want hoochie, I own nsfw queen and nylon... I kinda like I believe it was grandma when I went to sephora and I agree I love how cute they're packaged I want the little brush... I bought one from target the Sonia kashuk brand and it works well for the liptars


----------



## aradhana (Nov 12, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> *I still want hoochie*, I own nsfw *queen* and nylon... I kinda like I believe it was grandma when I went to sephora and I agree I love how cute they're packaged I want the little brush... I bought one from target the Sonia kashuk brand and it works well for the liptars


  	me too! maybe later this month....or maybe i should just wait till december. i've already purchased so much this month!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 12, 2012)

aradhana said:


> yup ditto.  me too! maybe later this month....or maybe i should just wait till december. i've already purchased so much this month!


  Lol for once I think I shouldn't enable someone, I think the liptars are easy to reach so maybe u should wait and be good like me lol....I've spent too much on makeup lately and I'm hoping to not buy any Mac till après and strength collection, but then I'm like I like taste temptations too ugh makeup why do we have to love it!!!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 12, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lol for once I think I shouldn't enable someone, I think the liptars are easy to reach so maybe u should wait and be good like me lol....*I've spent too much on makeup lately and I'm hoping to not buy any Mac till après and strength collection, but then I'm like I like taste temptations too ugh makeup why do we have to love it!!!*


  	this sums up my internal dialogue pretty well....!

  	i've been wondering why i can't stop myself, not only from buying makeup, but for wanting so much in the first place! i think i really need to be strategic about any further acquisitions...LOL...


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 12, 2012)

aradhana said:


> this sums up my internal dialogue pretty well....!  i've been wondering why i can't stop myself, not only from buying makeup, but for wanting so much in the first place! i think i really need to be strategic about any further acquisitions...LOL...


   Lol I Know I want Soo much stuff too, if only I could win the lotto, then I wouldn't want so much because I'd be able to buy them lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

I caved. My declaration of no makeup until Black Friday only lasted a few hours. I got Digitalis, RX and Chlorophyll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I tried on the rest of the Lip Tar colors. I'm very happy with all of them. Grandma and Melange are a lot prettier than I thought they would be. Melange is a pretty neutral peach-brown. Grandma reminds me of a darker and more coral Reel Sexy. Stalker is a gorgeous red and Strumpet is perfection. No regrets!

  	Looks like I can try that Strumpet and RX combo after all, sss215.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 13, 2012)

The OCC Pro lip tar set is back in stock at sephora.com

  	Not for me, but i know some of you other lovely ladies are looking for it.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I caved. My declaration of no makeup until Black Friday only lasted a few hours. I got Digitalis, RX and Chlorophyll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	YAY!  let me know! Thanks!    Stalker is pretty!  I like it more than NSFW, its a little more blue.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 13, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *aradhana* 


		i've been wondering why i can't stop myself, not only from buying makeup, but for wanting so much in the first place! i think i really need to be strategic about any further acquisitions...LOL...


  	I found it's a great help to make an organized inventory of what products i have, along with the month and year each was purchased. That way i can see if i have a lot of a certain color and hold off buying more unless it's something really special. Or if there's a gap that needs to be filled. Or i can see that i accidentally bought multiples of exactly the same item and not make the same mistake a 3rd time - I don't generally get back-ups, because i like a lot of variety in what i wear.

  	Mascaras, for example, are supposed to be tossed after 4 to 6 months. I confess i'm still using one 2-year-old brown-black mascara (a hard to find color), but it also means i rarely buy mascara, because i have a clear idea of what i have. I am not tempted to get every new wonder-mascara that gets written up until i throw out some of the older ones i have.

  	Powder eyeshadows and blushes (hi-liters/bronzers) last for years as long as one uses clean brushes on them. I have some e/s from the 1970s that are still fine, although back then e/s were awfully chalky / talc-y.

  	On the other hand, lipsticks and other creme products go rancid and liquid products (like foundation) go bad. So there's no real use not wearing a beloved lipstick after a year or so of hoarding it in your stash, because you need to get your best wear of it before it spoils. Most liquid products are supposed to be chucked out in a year, although if you keep it in a cool dark place and don't put dirty fingers or brushes into it, it can last a bit longer.

  	With my inventory i can go through my stash and pull out old stuff to wear before it spoils, or toss what's getting rancid or going bad or likely full of bacteria.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 13, 2012)

lilinah said:


> I found it's a great help to make an organized inventory of what products i have, along with the month and year each was purchased. That way i can see if i have a lot of a certain color and hold off buying more unless it's something really special. Or if there's a gap that needs to be filled. Or i can see that i accidentally bought multiples of exactly the same item and not make the same mistake a 3rd time - I don't generally get back-ups, because i like a lot of variety in what i wear.
> 
> Mascaras, for example, are supposed to be tossed after 4 to 6 months. I confess i'm still using one 2-year-old brown-black mascara (a hard to find color), but it also means i rarely buy mascara, because i have a clear idea of what i have. I am not tempted to get every new wonder-mascara that gets written up until i throw out some of the older ones i have.
> 
> ...


	Very good advice. I keep a similar inventory list for my makeup. Sadly, it doesn't stop me from purchasing and wanting more makeup. But my will power is nil at this point.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Very good advice. I keep a similar inventory list for my makeup. Sadly, it doesn't stop me from purchasing and wanting more makeup. But my will power is nil at this point.


  Lmao CartoonChic has no will power, hate to throw u under the bus friend but last night made me laugh, WE have no will power I said I wouldn't buy till dec and did since u offered and I know u said u wouldn't till I offered a code.... Tsk tsk


----------



## aradhana (Nov 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Very good advice. I keep a similar inventory list for my makeup. *Sadly, it doesn't stop me from purchasing and wanting more makeup*. But my will power is nil at this point.


  	sounds so familiar.  i really need to do a 'shop your stash' for a few months.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lmao CartoonChic has no will power, hate to throw u under the bus friend but last night made me laugh, WE have no will power I said I wouldn't buy till dec and did since u offered and I know u said u wouldn't till I offered a code.... Tsk tsk








 You can't throw me under the bus if it's true!


----------



## lilinah (Nov 14, 2012)

aradhana said:


> sounds so familiar.  i really need to do a 'shop your stash' for a few months.


  	I'm far more Obsessive-Compulsive! I keep everything sorted by color family and mostly by type.

  	For example, i have one box of *FUCHSIA*, *PLUM*, *PURPLE*, *LILAC*, and *VIOLET* lip products.
  	They're sorted into baggies (hey, it ain't pretty but it works for me) :
  	Baggie 1. - Blue *VIOLET* and *PURPLE* and *PLUM* (dark purple) *LIP LINER PENCILS*
  	Baggie 2. - Blue *VIOLET* and *LILAC* *LIPSTICKS*
  	Baggie 3. - Blue *VIOLET * and *LILAC* *LIP GLOSSES*
  	Baggie 4. - *PALE PALE PURPLE* and *FUCHSIA **LIPSTICKS & LIP COLOR PENCILS*
  	Baggie 5. - *PALE PALE PURPLE* and *FUCHSIA** LIP STAINS* & *LIP GLOSSES*
  	Baggie 6. - *PURPLE **LIPSTICKS*
  	Baggie 7. - *PLUM* (dark purple) *LIPSTICKS* & *LIP COLOR PENCILS*
  	Baggie 8. - *PURPLE** and PLUM* (dark purple) *LIQUID* *LIP COLORS & **LIP GLOSSES*

  	Each baggie holds between 10 & 14 items.

  	I have 3 boxes of lip products and 4 boxes of eye products, all sorted. The face stuff is also sorted, but stored a little differently because of bigger pans and taller bottles.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 14, 2012)

supposed to get my lip tars tommorow!!! all I'm looking forward to right now  found out Im not going to pass my math class ( I blame Specktra!!! lol).  sets me back a whole quarter which sets me back a whole year!! with no financial aid ;(


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> supposed to get my lip tars tommorow!!! all I'm looking forward to right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm sorry to hear that. I hope things work out.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you cartoonchick! It will work out eventually I don't have many more classes left , so I can still do it without any aid, but the aid would have helped but I won't let that stop me  ( I'm going for radiology technology to be an X-ray tech)


----------



## lilinah (Nov 15, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Naughtyp* 


		supposed to get my lip tars tommorow!!! all I'm looking forward to right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 found out Im not going to pass my math class (I blame Specktra!!! lol). sets me back a whole quarter which sets me back a whole year!! with no financial aid ;(


  	I'm sorry to hear that! Hang in there. Now that you know what's expected i'm sure you'll do fine next time!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> thank you cartoonchick! It will work out eventually I don't have many more classes left , so I can still do it without any aid, but the aid would have helped but I won't let that stop me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	With that mindset, I'm sure you'll be just fine.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks ladies I feel a lot better today both my counselor a said i would be ok so I feel a lot better about retaking it, this time ill have to take the 4 day class instead of the two day one I think that will really help!  I live Specktra and how supportive we all are to one another!!!  I hope my lip tars are waiting for me when I get off work tonight!! then I  will have to make myself wait for the metallic ones coming in December! getting yaoi (sp?) for sure!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

I have Banjee. I thought it would be a weird, crazy color on me, but it works somehow. The yellow-orange description is very accurate. Again, I'm surprised how pretty it looked when I tried it on. Then I outlined my lips with a medium warm brown lip pencil to make the shade more wearable. I used NYX Cocoa. The result is really pretty. The color reminds me of pumpkins, but it's more toned down. I'm wearing autumn colors for my makeup looks this month. I'm wearing this lip combo tomorrow.

  	Now I'm just waiting to receive RX, Chlorophyll and Digitalis. I'm really eager to try the Strumpet + RX combo.

  	EDIT: I went back and applied MAC Restless Lipglass to the Banjee + NYX Cocoa combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	They only thing is that the tackiness of the Lipglasses are really starting to get to me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I hope my lip tars are waiting for me when I get off work tonight!! then I will have to make myself wait for the metallic ones coming in December! getting yaoi (sp?) for sure!!!


	Oh, the new collection comes out in December? Good. I wasn't paying attention to the the release date. That gives me time to save for them. I'm getting Super NSFW, Authentic, Yaoi and Electric Grandma for sure. I'm undecided about Triptych and Iced. I know they can be used for mixing and layering, but I'm having trouble visualizing the results.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 15, 2012)

as far as I know it's dec 1.... gives me some time too lol I am getting yaoi for sure and possibly electric grandma.... not sure yet tho it will be decided when I click add to cart lol. iced seems interesting but I probably wouldn't use it much... but if anyone can come up with a lip combo it's YOU lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> as far as I know it's dec 1.... gives me some time too lol I am getting yaoi for sure and possibly electric grandma.... not sure yet tho it will be decided when I click add to cart lol. iced seems interesting but I probably wouldn't use it much... but if anyone can come up with a lip combo it's YOU lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 16, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


>







  	i got my lip tars and my gift wrap and my superstar nail polish tonight, it was like christmas!! lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2012)

lip tars go a loooooong way, right?

  	i really want to buy some (some=6 hehe) but i have so many lip products already i'm not sure i want to invest in something that won't even get close to using up. i wish they had lip tar minis. i'd buy the lot!

  	you hear me OCC? you hear me? i want me baby lip tars!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 16, 2012)

that would be so cute!!


----------



## honybr (Nov 16, 2012)

So I've fallen in love with Lip Tars.  I have Black Dahlia and Sybil and I adore them both.  Black Dahlia lasts longer than any other lip product I've ever owned.  Anyway, they launched their holiday lip tars so I just ordered Authentic and Super NSFW.  I'll report back when I get them.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 17, 2012)

So excited! I ordered the new Lip Tars when they launched Thursday. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for the new collection to release at Sephora. The collection will be available at Sephora, right?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

NSFW, Psycho and Starling arrived yesterday. Each one is beautiful and perfect for this time year. I can't decide which I like better between NSFW and Stalker. NSFW is a brighter, pin up red on me. I'm learning that orange/yellow based reds tend to brighten up my face and look more playful. I think blue based reds like Stalker tend to give me a more sophisticated, adult look. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them both!

  	Psycho is like a darker, more red MAC Scarlet Ibis. It's so, so pretty. Starling is a wonderful shade as well. It's a brown-orange color, like a pretty rust shade. I saw a blogger describe the color as "spice" when I was researching swatches. That's a perfect description. 

  	Now just to wait for RX, Chlorophyll and Digitalis to be delivered Monday.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 19, 2012)

I have my next batch of Lip Tars. UPS delivered my package unusually early today. I hope it becomes a standard routine. I normally get my deliveries very late in the evening.

  	Digitalis = a toned down MAC Saint Germain. I'm guessing that would probably make it similar to MAC Snob, but I don't own that lipstick to compare. I mixed it with Butch Lip Tar to see if it would create a color similar to Lime Crime's Chinchilla that was posted in another thread. I applied Butch directly onto my lips on top of Digitalis. It would be much better to mix the colors together before applying, but I think the resulting color is very close to Chinchilla. I'm sure the color could be achieved with more tweaking.

  	Chlorophyll is a nice shade of green. I can say for sure that I will not be wearing it alone. This one is for mixing. I applied Belladonna on top of Chlorophyll for haha's and just to see what would happen. It created the prettiest cool toned blue-violet purple that you wouldn't believe. Almost a gray-purple. It's definitely a keeper.

  	Rx is a very pretty blue. I like how it looks on my skin tone and I would wear it alone if/when I ever get the courage to rock blue lips. I mixed it with Strumpet as requested by sss215. Guurrrllll!

















  	GET. IT. Run, don't walk! Rx + Strumpet is unbelievably stunning. It creates this amazing rich, dark, vampy, warm-toned blue-violet purple deliciousness that is to die for. I immediately ransacked my stash to see if I had anything similar. Nothing I have, nothing at all, compares to it. Smoked Purple, Prince Noir, Yung Rapunxel, Potent Fig, Dramatic Encounter - everything is too red.

  	There's overcast today, so I can't take pictures. The purple colors won't photograph well with my camera. I'll take pics as soon as it's sunny.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2012)

Cartoon, what shade(s) of foundation do you wear? I'm just curious for a baseline when you're discussing what colors are flattering on your skintone.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 19, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Cartoon, what shade(s) of foundation do you wear? I'm just curious for a baseline when you're discussing what colors are flattering on your skintone.


	Sorry, I have no idea. I haven't ventured into foundations yet. I guess it's somewhere around NC/NW 45-50. I don't know the difference between NC or NW. I would say I have yellow/neutral undertones. I did get samples of NARS Pur Radient Tinted Moisturizer once, but haven't worn it. I matched best with Martinique if that helps any.


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 19, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have my next batch of Lip Tars. UPS delivered my package unusually early today. I hope it becomes a standard routine. I normally get my deliveries very late in the evening.
> 
> Digitalis = a toned down MAC Saint Germain. I'm guessing that would probably make it similar to MAC Snob, but I don't own that lipstick to compare. I mixed it with Butch Lip Tar to see if it would create a color similar to Lime Crime's Chinchilla that was posted in another thread. I applied Butch directly onto my lips on top of Digitalis. It would be much better to mix the colors together before applying, but I think the resulting color is very close to Chinchilla. I'm sure the color could be achieved with more tweaking.
> 
> ...


  	I would love to see pictures of Rx and Strumpet!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 19, 2012)

I googled purple lipsticks to see if anything similar would show up. This is the only image I could find that's close to the color created.

  	http://laizalounge.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/6881256356_90c1c1ff01.jpg

  	I repeated the mixture again to make sure I'd get the same color as the first time. I did! This color needs a name. Lol, how about Bad Mama Jama?


----------



## honybr (Nov 19, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I googled purple lipsticks to see if anything similar would show up. This is the only image I could find that's close to the color created.
> 
> http://laizalounge.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/6881256356_90c1c1ff01.jpg
> 
> I repeated the mixture again to make sure I'd get the same color as the first time. I did! This color needs a name. Lol, how about Bad Mama Jama?


 
  	Ok, now your making me want to get those two lip tars just to get anything close to that picture.

  	I think Bad Mama Jama is the perfect name because I love that song.  In fact I sing it when I think I'm hot.  LOL.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

honybr said:


> Ok, now your making me want to get those two lip tars just to get anything close to that picture.
> 
> I think Bad Mama Jama is the perfect name because I love that song.  In fact I sing it when I think I'm hot.  LOL.


	Lol! That's exactly where I got the name from. I was strutting around the house wearing the combo and the song popped into my head.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have my next batch of Lip Tars. UPS delivered my package unusually early today. I hope it becomes a standard routine. I normally get my deliveries very late in the evening.
> 
> Digitalis = a toned down MAC Saint Germain. I'm guessing that would probably make it similar to MAC Snob, but I don't own that lipstick to compare. I mixed it with Butch Lip Tar to see if it would create a color similar to Lime Crime's Chinchilla that was posted in another thread. I applied Butch directly onto my lips on top of Digitalis. It would be much better to mix the colors together before applying, but I think the resulting color is very close to Chinchilla. I'm sure the color could be achieved with more tweaking.
> 
> ...


  	thanks!  I will get both RX and Strumpet when I haul.  I didn't like Strumpet on its own, it was too cool against my undertone, but I think it will be great for mixing.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 21, 2012)

Here she is! Bad Mama Jama in all her blue-violet glory.


  	Bad Mama Jama - Smoked Purple - Yung Rapunxel - Dramatic Encounter - Prince Noir - Potent Fig - Bad Mama Jama






  	NARS Scarlet Empress - Chanel Rouge Noir - Chanel La Provocante - Bad Mama Jama - Smoked Purple - Yung Rapunxel - Dramatic Encounter - Prince Noir - Potent Fig - Bad Mama Jama


----------



## kimibos (Nov 21, 2012)

^^^^ its definilety blue


----------



## honybr (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know if everyone got the email, but Friday - Monday if  you spend $25 you get the Triptych Lip Tar (the gold one from the holiday collection) for free.  I kind of wish I had waited a week to get it, but I'm sure there are 2 other lip tars I can justify buying!  It's available only on OCC's website or the store in NYC.  My email didn't include a code, so I assume it will just work once you get to the $25 mark.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 21, 2012)

honybr said:


> I don't know if everyone got the email, but Friday - Monday if  you spend $25 you get the Triptych Lip Tar (the gold one from the holiday collection) for free.  I kind of wish I had waited a week to get it, but I'm sure there are 2 other lip tars I can justify buying!  It's available only on OCC's website or the store in NYC.  My email didn't include a code, so I assume it will just work once you get to the $25 mark.


  	thanks!!


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 22, 2012)

You have really inspired me with your combination and now I want to try some as well. What would you recommend that I get? I have NSFW, Black Dahlia, Super NSFW, Electric Grandma and the new hot pink from the holiday collection. I am open to trying anything.


CartoonChic said:


> I have my next batch of Lip Tars. UPS delivered my package unusually early today. I hope it becomes a standard routine. I normally get my deliveries very late in the evening.
> 
> Digitalis = a toned down MAC Saint Germain. I'm guessing that would probably make it similar to MAC Snob, but I don't own that lipstick to compare. I mixed it with Butch Lip Tar to see if it would create a color similar to Lime Crime's Chinchilla that was posted in another thread. I applied Butch directly onto my lips on top of Digitalis. It would be much better to mix the colors together before applying, but I think the resulting color is very close to Chinchilla. I'm sure the color could be achieved with more tweaking.
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> You have really inspired me with your combination and now I want to try some as well. What would you recommend that I get? I have NSFW, Black Dahlia, Super NSFW, Electric Grandma and the new hot pink from the holiday collection. I am open to trying anything.


	That's very sweet of you to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't have Black Dahlia or Yaoi yet, so those are the first two I would try mixing. In my head that seems like it would be a pretty combo. Maybe some sort of metallic raspberry pink. Another nice combo to try is NSFW/Super NSFW + Electric Grandma. I mixed NSFW and Grandma just now and it made a color I'm not sure how to describe. It's like a muted brick pink-red.

  	You definitely need to get Vintage since you love Rocker. Vintage seems to be in the same color family as Rocker on me. Maybe you can try mixing Electric Grandma with Vintage to see if you can recreate something close to Rocker.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi everyone. Love the combos & BAD MAMA JAMA's 'ROUND HERE! I have a couple ?s I bought NSFW, Vintage & Strumpet. I haven't messed with them at all.  Onto my ?s do I need the Clear Lip Tar to wear the other colors? Do any of you own it & find it useful? If its for a glossy coat than what is its consistency (does ur hair, cat or bottle of coke stick to it)?   Also, how do you know the ones that are with the Holiday Collx (besides that they are sold out)? Are they LE?   Happy Thanksgiving to anyone who celebrates it. Looks like I'm havin' to sit this year out too ;(   & to anyone who does not partake of Turkey Day, have a super day


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2012)

Spanky said:


> & to anyone who does not partake of Turkey Day, have a super day


	You don't need the Clear Lip Tar to wear the other colors. I think you add Clear is if you want to make your Lip Tars glossy. I can't tell if the new Metallurgy collection is LE or not. Here's the link.

  	http://www.occmakeup.com/metallurgy.html

  	Sorry about your Thanksgiving, but I hope you still enjoyed the day.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 24, 2012)

Spanky said:


> & to anyone who does not partake of Turkey Day, have a super day


  	I hope your health is improving. I know many of us miss seeing your comments. Take care!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 2, 2012)

I read on temptalia they sephora was getting the metal lip tars on dec 1 but I can't find them ;( and on the individual reviews it only says occ website I am sad


----------



## Leeny (Dec 3, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I read on temptalia they sephora was getting the metal lip tars on dec 1 but I can't find them ;( and on the individual reviews it only says occ website I am sad


  	The Sephora store at the mall I frequent has the new lip tars on the display as of early last week (maybe even earlier), maybe they'll be showing up online soon?  Sometiems I hate the discrepancy between online and actual in store items.


----------



## AniBEE (Dec 3, 2012)

^ the might also have them in the back if they have not put them out on display yet. I've gotten a few new items this way in the past as they only seem to restock on Sunday nights the store.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 3, 2012)

oh ok thanks girls I'm gonna go check the two ( maybe all three) by me I really want yaoi


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 3, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I read on temptalia they sephora was getting the metal lip tars on dec 1 but I can't find them ;( and on the individual reviews it only says occ website I am sad


	They're probably just late posting it online. Nylon and the Heroine collection didn't show up on their scheduled launch dates, but they showed up eventually.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 3, 2012)

ya that happened in October with Illamasqua I wanted Creator np and Boost lipgloss and the people at srphora had no idea what I was talking about so unordered online and paid over $20 for shipping, by the time I got it the items were in the store and online! lol I just couldn't wait! heading to sephora later. and also the Disney store since my tinkerbell tree fell over this morning ;(


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 4, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> ya that happened in October with Illamasqua I wanted Creator np and Boost lipgloss and the people at srphora had no idea what I was talking about so unordered online and paid over $20 for shipping, by the time I got it the items were in the store and online! lol I just couldn't wait! heading to sephora later. and also the Disney store since my tinkerbell tree fell over this morning ;(


	Oh no. I hope nothing was damaged. I remember the pic you posted of it. So pretty. How was your trip?


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 4, 2012)

a few ornaments broke but luckily all my absolute favorites all survived. my tree topper was totally destroyed tho ;( so I bought a new one for half off at the Disney store. my trip was super fun one of my best disneyland trips for sure. it was too bad I ordered so much makeup I don't have much to spend lol but it was really cool   both sephoras I went to had some lip tars but not the new ones... I almost got Nsfw but I passed cuz I need gas lol  but I hope I find tommorow since its payday lol) I kinda hid it underneath a bunch of pale colored ones.


----------



## lilinah (Dec 5, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Naughtyp* 


		[SNIP] heading to sephora later. and also the Disney store since my tinkerbell tree fell over this morning ;(

  	So sorry to hear. Theme trees are fun! I hope you find lovely replacements for the broken items.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 5, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> both sephoras I went to had some lip tars but not the new ones... I almost got Nsfw but I passed cuz I need gas lol but I hope I find tommorow since its payday lol) I kinda hid it underneath a bunch of pale colored ones.


  	         sorry about your broken ornaments, and lucky that the others are ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im glad that you had fun in your trip.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 5, 2012)

lilinah said:


> So sorry to hear. Theme trees are fun! I hope you find lovely replacements for the broken items.


	thank you ladies =)  my tree is back up , pinned to the wall, and has less ornaments because i need to glue some, lots of tinkerbell wings to glue back on lol, but thankfully that is it.

  	No new liptars at the sephoras by me, so ill just wait till they pop up i guess.....


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> thank you ladies =)  my tree is back up , pinned to the wall, and has less ornaments because i need to glue some, lots of tinkerbell wings to glue back on lol, but thankfully that is it.
> No new liptars at the sephoras by me, so ill just wait till they pop up i guess.....


	Glad it's back up an that your favorite ornaments were spared. At least you got the new topper at a discount.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

I ordered two more Lip Tars today. Black Dahlia and Radiate. I feel like I've been waiting forever for them. They're finally back in stock at Sephora and I used the BI coupon to get them at a discount. I'm going to wait to get the Metallurgy Lip Tars when they launch at Sephora. I want that purchase to help me renew my VIB status for next year.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2012)

yes I was very happy to find the topper I had to go to two malls!  I hope they come to sephora ! soon I'm anxiously awaiting them  oh ya in downtown disney I was able to finally get the Cinderella mirror at the sephora there, I initially passed but my brother convinced me to get it lol! so glad he did


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> yes I was very happy to find the topper I had to go to two malls! I hope they come to sephora ! soon I'm anxiously awaiting them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	He looked out for you. The mirror has sold out at the stores near me. Does Sephora ship from individual stores like MAC does? It seems like the mirror will never restock on the website.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2012)

I kno   I have the best brothers!!!  I signed up to get an email when the mirror was being restocked but I never received any. the SA told me that they received the last ones ( I think it because its right next to Disneyland lol). I'm not sure is they shop from the stores like that. we're u able to get one?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I kno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Nope. I saw it in a store a while ago, but put it back thinking I could get it later. I was iffy about spending 20 bucks for it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2012)

oh ooops I read ur post to quick.... I would call and ask if they still have it and if they can ship (its the sephora in Downtown Disney, Anaheim)


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2012)

I did the same thing when i saw them ,even when I knew it was sold out everywhere. I was like, do I really want to spend my disneyland $$ on the mirror? so glad my bro talked me into it!  sorry you haven't been able to get one... I wonder which princess they are going to do next?


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 6, 2012)

I ordered all of the Mellaurgy lip tars except Iced and Electric Grandma.  I'm most excited to get Triptych!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> He looked out for you. The mirror has sold out at the stores near me. Does Sephora ship from individual stores like MAC does? It seems like the mirror will never restock on the website.


  	I did two charge-sends from Sephoras over the summer for Fashions Night Out items. I actually didn't even realize I was calling Sephora b/c I called the MUFE counter directly. I had to call CS to get those orders added to my VIB totals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One store charged me $5.95 shipping and the other store waived the shipping. Both orders were over $50.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 7, 2012)

I got Queen and Iced from OCC with their Cyber Monday promotion so I also go Triptych for free. I am in love with Queen (haven't tried the other two yet). Such corally pink goodness. Perhaps a suitable dupe for MAC Party Parrot.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 7, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I got Queen and Iced from OCC with their Cyber Monday promotion so I also go Triptych for free. I am in love with Queen (haven't tried the other two yet). Such corally pink goodness. Perhaps a suitable dupe for MAC Party Parrot.


  	Did you order from OCC's website? Do you get a mini lip brush like from Sephora?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 7, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I did two charge-sends from Sephoras over the summer for Fashions Night Out items. I actually didn't even realize I was calling Sephora b/c I called the MUFE counter directly. I had to call CS to get those orders added to my VIB totals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	This is very good to know. I often see stuff available in stores that are sold out online.


----------



## honybr (Dec 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Did you order from OCC's website? Do you get a mini lip brush like from Sephora?


  	I've ordered from OCC's website twice and both times I received a mini lip brush for each lip tar.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am waiting on Queen and Harlot. Going to mix them with some other colors! Can't wait


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 7, 2012)

honybr said:


> I've ordered from OCC's website twice and both times I received a mini lip brush for each lip tar.


	Thanks. I wasn't sure if the mini brush was limited to Sephora. Beauty.com doesn't provide them with their Lip Tars.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 7, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I am waiting on Queen and Harlot. Going to mix them with some other colors! Can't wait


	What combos are you planning to mix?


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 7, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I got Queen and Iced from OCC with their Cyber Monday promotion so I also go Triptych for free. I am in love with Queen (haven't tried the other two yet). Such corally pink goodness. Perhaps a suitable dupe for MAC Party Parrot.
> 
> Did you order from OCC's website? Do you get a mini lip brush like from Sephora?


  	I got one with an order I placed with OCC in September, so will probably get one with this order.  I'm not sure if I'll even use them.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> What combos are you planning to mix?


  Queen and Stalker Harlot and Stalker Stalker and Anime Radiate and Anime


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 8, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I got one with an order I placed with OCC in September, so will probably get one with this order.  I'm not sure if I'll even use them.


	I have a small army of those mini brushes now, but I still like getting them. I see it like a GWP. I'm only using 2 of them. One for when I'm swatching/applying colors and to use for travel, the second one as a nail brush to clean up my manicures. I store all of the other brushes in the little pouches that the Lip Tars come in. I can fit 4 brushes in 1 pouch.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 8, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Radiate and Anime


	I'm going to try those combos. I'm really curious to try Radiate + Anime.

  	My Radiate and Black Dahlia were delivered yesterday. They're so pretty. Radiate looks different on me than I've seen in swatches. It looked like it was going to be more of a red coral, but it leans more of an orange coral. I like that it's a different coral from Queen (pink coral) and Harlot (red coral). I'd say Radiate fits right in the middle of those two colors. Black Dahlia is such a beautiful red-burgundy wine color. It's not at all as dark as it looks in the tube. I'll probably have to line my lips with MAC Nightmoth or NYX Black Berry lip pencils to get a color like it looks in the tube.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 8, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I have a small army of those mini brushes now, but I still like getting them. I see it like a GWP. I'm only using 2 of them. One for when I'm swatching/applying colors and to use for travel, the second one as a *nail brush to clean up my manicures.* I store all of the other brushes in the little pouches that the Lip Tars come in. I can fit 4 brushes in 1 pouch.


  	That's a great idea!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have no clue which colors to get so many to chose from. Any suggestions you guys might have would help. I have dark hair and eyes NC 40/42 in mac foundations. What are your must have colors?


----------



## sss215 (Dec 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm going to try those combos. I'm really curious to try Radiate + Anime.  My Radiate and Black Dahlia were delivered yesterday. They're so pretty. Radiate looks different on me than I've seen in swatches. It looked like it was going to be more of a red coral, but it leans more of an orange coral. I like that it's a different coral from Queen (pink coral) and Harlot (red coral). I'd say Radiate fits right in the middle of those two colors. Black Dahlia is such a beautiful red-burgundy wine color. It's not at all as dark as it looks in the tube. I'll probably have to line my lips with MAC Nightmoth or NYX Black Berry lip pencils to get a color like it looks in the tube.


 I want to get Radiate next, I don't want it to look like Hibiscus by MAC since I have 2 of those. I forgot to check Sephora when I was in NYC to see it. I'm going back soon, so I will look at it then.   





silentstorm143 said:


> I have no clue which colors to get so many to chose from. Any suggestions you guys might have would help. I have dark hair and eyes NC 40/42 in mac foundations. What are your must have colors?


  Stalker, Strumpet, Queen, Harlot.  I don't think you could go wrong with any of the colors. It's just a matter of what colors you like to wear. Most of the lip tars are very universal. Black Dahlia is my favorite, its a beautiful red/deep dark purple that's on the cool side.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Stalker, Strumpet, Queen, Harlot. I don't think you could go wrong with any of the colors. It's just a matter of what colors you like to wear. Most of the lip tars are very universal. Black Dahlia is my favorite, its a beautiful red/deep dark purple that's on the cool side.


	I agree with sss215. My favorites are Belladonna, Hoochie, Black Dahlia, Anime, Strumpet, Queen, Harlot, Radiate, Banjee, NSFW and Stalker. I also like Butch and Rx for mixing purples. If you're able to get a set, that would probably be best. That way you get a variety of colors at a discount and a full size lip brush.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm adding Sybil to my to-buy list. I was going to pass on it at first. It's just brown so it didn't interest me. The swatches I've seen of it also didn't excite me. Then I saw a YouTube video of a WOC wearing it. It looked gorgeous on her.


----------



## honybr (Dec 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm adding Sybil to my to-buy list. I was going to pass on it at first. It's just brown so it didn't interest me. The swatches I've seen of it also didn't excite me. Then I saw a YouTube video of a WOC wearing it. It looked gorgeous on her.


 
  	I have Sybil and it's a favorite of mine.  On my lips it has a strong red hue so it doesn't look muddy.  It's everything I wanted MAC Chestnut to be.  It doesn't seem to be as matte as Black Dahlia therefore doesn't last quite as long, but it still last longer than your average lipstick.  It's my "neutral" with a pop because it goes with just about everything.   Report back when you get it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

honybr said:


> I have Sybil and it's a favorite of mine.  On my lips it has a strong red hue so it doesn't look muddy.  It's everything I wanted MAC Chestnut to be.  It doesn't seem to be as matte as Black Dahlia therefore doesn't last quite as long, but it still last longer than your average lipstick.  It's my "neutral" with a pop because it goes with just about everything.   Report back when you get it.


	I will. I'm planning to get it in January. Now I'm even more excited to get it after your comments. I have Chestnut and like it, so Sybil must be really pretty if you're saying it's better than Chestnut.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Dec 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree with sss215. My favorites are Belladonna, Hoochie, Black Dahlia, Anime, Strumpet, Queen, Harlot, Radiate, Banjee, NSFW and Stalker. I also like Butch and Rx for mixing purples. If you're able to get a set, that would probably be best. That way you get a variety of colors at a discount and a full size lip brush.


	Thank you so much you guys


----------



## sss215 (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my sephora order today and Harlot is my second favorite lip tar! It's a beautiful color that I thought would need work for me to pull it off; nope, it applies flawlessly and doesn't pull orange like I thought it would by being a red coral. The red in it must be a blue toned red cause those are the only reds that work for me.  It's stunning and makes a great stain. I'm getting a backup. Queen, I have to work with. It's lighter straight out the tube than what I would have preferred. Aside from mixing it with Stalker, I am going to mix a little with Black Dahlia to see what I get.  





CartoonChic said:


> I'm adding Sybil to my to-buy list. I was going to pass on it at first. It's just brown so it didn't interest me. The swatches I've seen of it also didn't excite me. Then I saw a YouTube video of a WOC wearing it. It looked gorgeous on her.


 I have to find that vid. Sybil is on my list too.   





silentstorm143 said:


> Thank you so much you guys


 You're welcome!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

sss215 said:


> You're welcome!


	Queen + Black Dahlia sounds really pretty. Here's the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-MZ3fHiJOk


----------



## sss215 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks!   I tried Queen with Black Dahlia and it was pretty, but I doubt I am going to want to mix Queen and BD all of the time I want to wear Queen, cause I love BD too much.  I am going to return it for another color.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I got my sephora order today and Harlot is my second favorite lip tar! It's a beautiful color that I thought would need work for me to pull it off; nope, it applies flawlessly and doesn't pull orange like I thought it would by being a red coral. *The red in it must be a blue toned red cause those are the only reds that work for me.* It's stunning and makes a great stain. I'm getting a backup.


  	What are your undertones? I'm trying to find what type of reds work best for me. Deeply Adored looks perfect, but others seem off to me. (Some of that could be me being not used to it.)


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 11, 2012)

Miss TT, what is your shade? I may be able to help a bit. I'm NC50 for reference.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 11, 2012)

MissTT said:


> What are your undertones? I'm trying to find what type of reds work best for me. Deeply Adored looks perfect, but others seem off to me. (Some of that could be me being not used to it.)


  I wish I knew for sure. I see red and yellow. Blue toned reds just tend to work. I think I have a mostly  red undertone because orange reds, orange period and  warm reds  tend to clash with my skin. I may have a yellow overtone? I think I will look into it this week.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm NC45, but that is too dark and orange. C7 has been the best MAC match. I'm 173 in MUFE HD. I'm medium brown with golden yellow and slight olive undertones. Thanks, Vampy! I'm so excited to hear your input.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 11, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I'm NC45, but that is too dark and orange. C7 has been the best MAC match. I'm 173 in MUFE HD. I'm medium brown with golden yellow and slight olive undertones. Thanks, Vampy! I'm so excited to hear your input.


	I have golden undertones as well and I'm 175 in MUFE HD, 460 in Lancome Teinte Idole. (NC50 is too dark, but NC45 is too light so I just say NC50)

  	Have you tried any Nars Lipsticks? A GREAT blue toned red is Red Lizard. Fire Down Below is also good.

  	Revlon In the Red is also another good option.

  	Nyx has great reds. One of my favorites is Chaos from them. I also love Alabama (this is neutral, so it should fit everyone) from their matte line. Hero is darker, but still a gorgeous red! Seriously, every time I see it on someone I gasp.

  	Stila Fiery is an AMAZING liquid lipstick that is just perfect.

  	Maybelline Very Cherry is also a must. I like all of these, btw.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmm, Vampy. According to MUFE you have coral undertones. Could that affect why you do well with blue-based reds? I haven't tried any other company's red lipsticks as I've always been too afraid of red lips. (Well, I picked up a Sephora red last year in a pinch, but it didn't really suit me. I think it was blue-based.) I have Eden Rouge which I think is blue-based and it seems off. Because of that I haven't even cracked open my box of Charmed I'm Sure b/c I don't want to waste it if blue-reds are not for me. Is Deeply Adored brown-based?

  	Does anyone know if True Red = Neutral Red = Blue Red?


----------



## sss215 (Dec 12, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Hmm, Vampy. *According to MUFE you have coral undertones.* Could that affect why you do well with blue-based reds? I haven't tried any other company's red lipsticks as I've always been too afraid of red lips. (Well, I picked up a Sephora red last year in a pinch, but it didn't really suit me. I think it was blue-based.) I have Eden Rouge which I think is blue-based and it seems off. Because of that I haven't even cracked open my box of Charmed I'm Sure b/c I don't want to waste it if blue-reds are not for me. Is Deeply Adored brown-based?  Does anyone know if True Red = Neutral Red = Blue Red?


  I think I may have coral undertones also. Any red that leans orange or yellow looks horrible on me. That would be Ruby Woo, which people love, but looks horrible on me. Even Russian Red gives me the same issue. MAC Red works pretty good for me as well as the first Runaway Red. Stalker from OCC worked better on me than NSFW, although both were surprisingly universal. Jungle Red lip pencil and Dragon Girl Velvet Matte lip pencil from Nars are great blue reds and also their Vesuvio lip stick.   I think a True Red is a neutral red is a blue red, because blue reds are more universal for everyone.  I also think blue reds work better with the pink/peach tone of my lip


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2012)

Well it stinks that I can't pull off the neutral reds well. I probably pull them off, but you know what I mean. Thanks for your input, all!

  	Btw, I haven't even opened my lip tar Pro set from Sephora. I'm overwhelmed with products right now. It takes me a long while to decide if I like something.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 12, 2012)

Sephora finally has the metallic ones up, I got Yaoi!


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 13, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Well it stinks that I can't pull off the neutral reds well. I probably pull them off, but you know what I mean. Thanks for your input, all!
> 
> Btw, I haven't even opened my lip tar Pro set from Sephora. I'm overwhelmed with products right now. It takes me a long while to decide if I like something.


  	Interesting, because I'm told everywhere I go that I have golden undertones and I can see it as well. I prefer my foundation to lean a TAD bit red to give me that warmth in the winter, or I feel like my skin is sallow.
  	Deeply Adored is not brown-based on me. If you are looking for a good brown-based red, I would try Mac's Dubbonet with Brick lip pencil. With darker skin, brown based lipsticks are universally flattering. I would also recommend Wet n Wild's Cinnamon Spice. A gorgeous brown based red that doesn't even look like it.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, Vampy. DA pulls a bit brownish on me + I have some brown pigmentation on my lips. I'm wearing Rocker today and it is less brown than DA. Your foundation situation with needing a bit of red for warmth sounds interesting. Sometimes I feel like HD 173 isn't quite warm enough for me (so I purchased the Carmel HD primer which is very pricey.) I wonder if I should try your shade 175? Nevermind, I think I tried 175 over the summer and it didn't work even for my summer shade. HD 177 is the closest match in the dark category and even that is too dark. I use it to mix in with my 173 sometimes since I stupidly ordered it. I should just swap it or sell it.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't wait for more of these to appear at the sephora stores. I just read online the OCC loose pigments are online at sephora.com. Since the brand is expanding with Sephora, hopefully that means the all lip tars will show up at the stores soon!  I love they are on Sephora's site, but I need that instant gratification, I just like to to pop in the store on my lunchbreaks and grab what I need.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 13, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> Sephora finally has the metallic ones up, I got Yaoi!


	Thanks! I didn't know they were up. I kept looking where they have the other Lip Tar colors. I didn't realize they have them listed in their own section.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 13, 2012)

did u order any cartoonchick? I remember you wanted a few


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> did u order any cartoonchick? I remember you wanted a few


	I haven't ordered any yet. I'm saving the purchase for January so it'll count towards next year's VIB. I still want Yaoi, Super NSFW, Authentic and Electric Grandma. I don't know about the other two. Let us now how you like Yaoi.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 14, 2012)

will do, it shipped today


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 15, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks, Vampy. DA pulls a bit brownish on me + I have some brown pigmentation on my lips. I'm wearing Rocker today and it is less brown than DA. Your foundation situation with needing a bit of red for warmth sounds interesting. Sometimes I feel like HD 173 isn't quite warm enough for me (so I purchased the Carmel HD primer which is very pricey.) I wonder if I should try your shade 175? Nevermind, I think I tried 175 over the summer and it didn't work even for my summer shade. HD 177 is the closest match in the dark category and even that is too dark. I use it to mix in with my 173 sometimes since I stupidly ordered it. I should just swap it or sell it.


	Yeah, I just think my face looks better when I add some warmth. Have you seen the Bare Minerals Boost & Brighten? It's an apricot face powder that just brightens up the whole face and looks amazing for darker skin tones. If you're really pale, the apricot color is overwhelming. Let me know if you find the perfect foundation. Btw, I love love love rocker! My favorite from that collection.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before but OCC is planning 40% discount for professional makeup artists sometime early next year. Tried their concealer in store and they are DIVINE!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 5, 2013)

I stumbled unto this thread and decided to join. I have absolutely fallen in love with OCC Lip Tars! I just started using them in early December but I already own 12 lol. Nylon, Pretty Boy, Grandma, Stalker, Melange, Vintage, Triptych, RX, Tarred, Feathered, Ice, and Traffic. I got some of those solely for mixing purposes. My faves so far are Stalker, Vintage, and Pretty Boy but what I wear the most right now is a mystery mix I put together...which I'm in trouble when I run out because I have no clue what all I mixed together to make it lol. Trying to decide what colors to get next! I had a bad experience with my attempted order through OCC's website so I don't know if I want to try ordering through them again....BUT they are the only place I can use the pro discount so I might have to give them a second chance! Anyone on here that orders through them that has not had any issues? I really want to know if my experience was a fluke!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jan 5, 2013)

I finally caved and bought one and I have to say I am not impressed and actually considering returning it. I don't have trouble with application i don't think and the color is beautiful however these settle into every line and crease even tho I don't have aging lips and they are well hydrated and oh my just wearing it for an hr my lips were so dry they were actually slightly cracked. Am I doing something wrong or just someone these don't work for?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 5, 2013)

So I asked for OCC liptars for Christmas and my mom delivered. She got me Black Dahlia, Lydia and Vintage. I also got some cash so I picked up NSFW. I LOVE these things and I'm really happy they are starting to show up at Sephora retail locations. Next on my list is Strumpet.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 6, 2013)

silentstorm143 said:


> I finally caved and bought one and I have to say I am not impressed and actually considering returning it. I don't have trouble with application i don't think and the color is beautiful however these settle into every line and crease even tho I don't have aging lips and they are well hydrated and oh my just wearing it for an hr my lips were so dry they were actually slightly cracked. Am I doing something wrong or just someone these don't work for?


  I bought three in a month and that happened to me too. it's like either I put too much and it just came off and bled or I didn't use enough and got cracked lips. I won't be buying any more but I love the ones I have ( Nylon, Hoochie , and Yaoi) so I will attempt to get it right so I can wear them! but ya I prob won't buy another one. most recently I used hoochie and it didn't bleed but it didn't stay on very long either so I didn't get chapped lips but idk how these last so long on ppl and not on me!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jan 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I bought three in a month and that happened to me too. it's like either I put too much and it just came off and bled or I didn't use enough and got cracked lips. I won't be buying any more but I love the ones I have ( Nylon, Hoochie , and Yaoi) so I will attempt to get it right so I can wear them! but ya I prob won't buy another one. most recently I used hoochie and it didn't bleed but it didn't stay on very long either so I didn't get chapped lips but idk how these last so long on ppl and not on me!


 
	I'm greatfull I'm not the only one with issues but sorry at the same time that you are if that makes a bit of sense. I agree the colors are AMAZING but like yourself don't think I will buy anymore unless I can figure out a way to wear them so far that's only over another lipstick but defeats the purpose. Good luck finding a way and I look forward to any remedies you might encounter to be able to wear them.


----------



## lilinah (Jan 7, 2013)

I find i need a drop barely the size of one or two pinheads! on my lip brush to get full coverage with my OCC lip tars - i have Butch (periwinkle blue) and Belladonna (purple).


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 7, 2013)

This may or may not help those of you having issues with your lip tars. I use Jack Black lip balm on my lips prior to applying. I don't have extremely dry lips either but long wear lip products often dry my lips out a bit. I apply the balm about 10 minutes before applying the lip tar to give it time to do it's job. Jack Black is actually a men's brand but their balms are amazing, For those that care they are SPF 25 and come in several choices. Anyway, it's something to consider trying (not necessarily Jack Black lip balm, but any lip balm that you like to use) to see if that helps any of you out. You might also try using a lip liner (same color as lip tar or a clear one. I like Urban Decay's clear pencil) if you have issues with bleeding or feathering.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 7, 2013)

Did everyone check luckymag.com today for their current deal of the day?? Anyway, it's 3 OCC lip tars for $33...the colors are Pageant, Hush and Digitalis. Scoop me before te offer ends. It's under "Free Stuff"- "deal of the day"


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 8, 2013)

silentstorm143 said:


> I'm greatfull I'm not the only one with issues but sorry at the same time that you are if that makes a bit of sense. I agree the colors are AMAZING but like yourself don't think I will buy anymore unless I can figure out a way to wear them so far that's only over another lipstick but defeats the purpose. Good luck finding a way and I look forward to any remedies you might encounter to be able to wear them.


  	Has one of you tried Mac prep+prime lip with them? Maybe that works and a lipliner can do wonders as well, but I find lipliners drying except when I use prep+prime lip underneath them. Also maybe check if the liptar is mixed well. They can separate and then they won't apply nicely anymore. I hope you can both make them work for you!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

silentstorm143 said:


> I'm greatfull I'm not the only one with issues but sorry at the same time that you are if that makes a bit of sense. I agree the colors are AMAZING but like yourself don't think I will buy anymore unless I can figure out a way to wear them so far that's only over another lipstick but defeats the purpose. Good luck finding a way and I look forward to any remedies you might encounter to be able to wear them.


  	I echo Pinkdollface in her suggestion to use P&P lip.

  	Also, could you perhaps mix a bit of lip balm with your Lip Tars? I don't own any so I have no idea how this would affect their consistency but you could give it a go. The colours are absolutely beautiful and even if you don't buy any new ones it would be a shame not to use the ones you already have.



 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *lilinah* 



			 				I find i need a drop barely the size of one or two pinheads! on my lip brush to get full coverage with my OCC lip tars - i have Butch (periwinkle blue) and* Belladonna* (purple).



 	 		Swoon. Just when I decided to give the Lip Tars a whirl the one I wanted the most disappears off the face of the earth. Did you try mixing Butch with Belladonna?


----------



## sss215 (Jan 8, 2013)

Do any of you having a problem with the lip tars and dryness live in cold climates? It's winter here and the air is super dry so I am finding the lip tars a bit drying right now.  I treat my lips with balm through out the day, so dryness is never an issue with me. I have the same problem with MAC mattes during the winter as well.  As soon as it gets humid again, I can wear the lip tars and MAC mattes with no problems.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Swoon. Just when I decided to give the Lip Tars a whirl the one I wanted the most disappears off the face of the earth. Did you try mixing Butch with Belladonna?


  	I was able to order two Belladonna's on a website yesterday evening. I wasn't sure about the second one, but figured I could always sell it on here. If I decide I don't want it you can have it if you'd like?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I was able to order two Belladonna's on a website yesterday evening. I wasn't sure about the second one, but figured I could always sell it on here. If I decide I don't want it you can have it if you'd like?


  	Belladonna still around? Yay! If you decide you don't need your second one, I'll be more than happy to take it off your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	What website was this btw?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope you ladies can get the Lip Tars to work for you. I don't have anything to add other than what's already been said - Prep+Prime Lip, lip pencils, and very teeny tiny amounts for application.

  	I haven't been wearing much makeup since it's gotten colder, so I'm not sure if the Lip Tars would be more drying on my lips during this time of year. I do notice that the product inside the tube seems different. Like it's cracked or something. I'm not sure how to describe it. I figure it's because it's colder and the oils in them have separated and hardened somewhat. That may affect application. Maybe warming them up to liquify them more will do the trick. Rolling them rapidly in between your hands should warm them and will also mix the contents again. I just tried it with one of my cracked looking Lip Tars and now it seems fine.






 butterflyeyes! That's a very nice haul. I became obsessed, too, and acquired a bunch in a relatively short amount of time. I've never ordered directly from OCC's website. I don't have a PRO discount, but I'm still able to get 20% off at other sites like Sephora and Beauty.com when they have sales. I prefer buying from those locations since I can get VIB points, free shipping and other discounts/promotions. I have a list of about 10 more Lip Tars that I'd like to get. I'm trying really hard to be patient and wait for another sale or discount.


  	@VeronicaJ - That's a great deal, especially for anyone who wants Pageant. It's no longer available on OCC's or Sephora's websites, so I suspect it may be another unannounced discontinued shade. The same thing may be happening with Demure and Chlorophyll.

  	@Pinkdollface - Can you list the website where you found Belladonna?


----------



## lilinah (Jan 8, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 


		Swoon. Just when I decided to give the Lip Tars a whirl the one I wanted the most disappears off the face of the earth. Did you try mixing Butch with Belladonna?


  	Not yet... but i'm sure i'll like it! I've been wearing lipsticks from the most recent MAC collections and haven't been playing with my OCCs.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope you ladies can get the Lip Tars to work for you. I don't have anything to add other than what's already been said - Prep+Prime Lip, lip pencils, and very teeny tiny amounts for application.
> 
> I haven't been wearing much makeup since it's gotten colder, so I'm not sure if the Lip Tars would be more drying on my lips during this time of year. I do notice that the product inside the tube seems different. Like it's cracked or something. I'm not sure how to describe it. I figure it's because it's colder and the oils in them have separated and hardened somewhat. That may affect application. Maybe warming them up to liquify them more will do the trick. Rolling them rapidly in between your hands should warm them and will also mix the contents again. I just tried it with one of my cracked looking Lip Tars and now it seems fine.
> 
> ...


  	See above for the site, but I think there is only a really small chance they will get more in.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It was the makeupartistboutique.com. I bought the last two that were on presale. Apparently they were able to get two more from somewhere on the planet and luckily I saw it in time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks. Fortunately I have one, but was considering a BU if possible. I do hope this means OCC is going to replace Belladonna with an even more fantastic purple.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks. Fortunately I have one, but was considering a BU if possible. I do hope this means OCC is going to replace Belladonna with an even more fantastic purple.


  	You can always send them an email and maybe they are able to get more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Of course an even better purple would be awesome!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It was the makeupartistboutique.com. I bought the last two that were on presale. Apparently they were able to get two more from somewhere on the planet and luckily I saw it in time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks 

  	I remember coming across this site but I didn't really pay much attention to the products as they don't take Paypal. Booo!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks for he tips ladies u will keep practicing because I love the colors!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Thanks
> 
> I remember coming across this site but I didn't really pay much attention to the products as they don't take Paypal. Booo!


  	They do now! You have to choose the invoice option. It took me a night to get the invoice in my mail and then I was able to pay. It's a bit strange, but it works.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> thanks for he tips ladies u will keep practicing because I love the colors!!


  	Good luck and let us know if it works out


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> They do now! You have to choose the invoice option. It took me a night to get the invoice in my mail and then I was able to pay. It's a bit strange, but it works.


  	That's fantastic news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hear that, Escentual.com? There's such a thing as PAYPAL!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on wearing these I wear a balm before putting the lip tars on with still no luck might try the primer that was suggested. Ill keep playing around and see if I can make the one I have work before I buy more would love to be able to try more colors.


----------



## lilinah (Jan 9, 2013)

Belladonna wasn't permanent. It was in the OCC Spring/Summer 2012 collection. It's the only one that is now sold out. It's listed but if you click on the Buy Now button, a little pop-up tells you it isn't available, all the rest of the lip tars in that collection still are, at least as of right now.
  	http://www.occmakeup.com/ss2012.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Belladonna wasn't permanent. It was in the OCC Spring/Summer 2012 collection. It's the only one that is now sold out. It's listed but if you click on the Buy Now button, a little pop-up tells you it isn't available, all the rest of the lip tars in that collection still are, at least as of right now.
> http://www.occmakeup.com/ss2012.html


	This is what confuses me. So every lip tar that comes out in a collection is LE? That means all of the Heroine and Metallurgy lip tars are also LE? I was thinking that new colors are released in collections, but become part of the permanent line until they're discontinued. However, I haven't read anything to say that's how things work. I only got that impression since they are older colors that are still around, like Anime that was released in the Fall/Winter 2009 collection or even Hoochie that came out in the Spring/Summer 2010 collection.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 10, 2013)

silentstorm143 said:


> Thanks for the advice on wearing these I wear a balm before putting the lip tars on with still no luck might try the primer that was suggested. Ill keep playing around and see if I can make the one I have work before I buy more would love to be able to try more colors.


  	For me using lipbalm underneath lipstick hardly ever works. It makes them very slippery and they will bleed a lot faster.


----------



## lilinah (Jan 10, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 


		This is what confuses me. So every lip tar that comes out in a collection is LE? That means all of the Heroine and Metallurgy lip tars are also LE? I was thinking that new colors are released in collections, but become part of the permanent line until they're discontinued. However, I haven't read anything to say that's how things work. I only got that impression since they are older colors that are still around, like Anime that was released in the Fall/Winter 2009 collection or even Hoochie that came out in the Spring/Summer 2010 collection.


  	I really don't know. I know they have theoretically LE collections, but they also add colors to their basic collection. So i'm not really sure.

  	It frustrates me that the special collection cosmetics are not on their main pages, and i don't find links to them on the OCC website. But by searching via google i can find LE collection pages and many of the colors appear to still be available. Weird.


----------



## lilinah (Jan 10, 2013)

Metallurgy has its own page and seems to be perm, since they are also listed on the main page. I need to get an order in for some of them!

  	-- Spring / Summer 2010: _Complex_ (a pale beige), _Demure_ (a fuchsia purple), _Vapid _(a very pale lilac/lavender), and _Katricia_ (a bit warmer than _Belladonna_) are no longer available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but several of the others are still around.
  	-- Fall / Winter 2010: of the five i've found that were introduced then, only two - _Harlot_ and _Stalker_ - are in the main collection, the others are gone.
  	-- Spring / Summer 2011: Two lip tars are still available from the Lo-Fi collection, but the rest are gone, although they're still listed on the ss2011 page.
  	-- Fall / Winter 2011: All the lip tars are stil available from the Pretty Boy collection on the fw2011 page - it looks like they decided to keep _Butch_ on for a while longer.
  	-- Spring / Summer 2012: _Belladonna_ was in that collection, The Garden, and is the only lip tar on the ss2012 page that is gone. I'm guessing that it's really gone, because on the main page certain colors are listed as temp out of stock. I still want to get _Chlorophyll_.
  	-- Fall / Winter 2012: This is the Heroine collection; i suspect that like the other seasonal collections, some colors will sell out and others will linger.

  	And the Spring / Summer 2013 collection should be out in a couple months
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Metallurgy has its own page and seems to be perm, since they are also listed on the main page. I need to get an order in for some of them!
> 
> -- Spring / Summer 2010: _Complex_ (a pale beige), _Demure_ (a fuchsia purple), _Vapid _(a very pale lilac/lavender), and _Katricia_ (a bit warmer than _Belladonna_) are no longer available
> 
> ...


	It's very frustrating. Especially when the recently discontinued colors never appeared on their Last Call page. No one really knew the colors were being discontinued until they were gone.


  	You're in luck with Chlorophyll. I remember reading something last month that said Chlorophyll and Butch were becoming exclusive shades at some online store, but I couldn't recall where I first read the information. I did some searching and found it. I read it on OCC's Twitter page:

_"Dec 6 - Our friends at @*ODD_NYC* now stock Lip Tars including now-exclusive shades like Butch & Chlorophyll! http://shop.odd-style.com/designer/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics.html …"_


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> For me using lipbalm underneath lipstick hardly ever works. It makes them very slippery and they will bleed a lot faster.


 
  	That may happen if you use too much lip balm. What may help is if you apply the balm about 5-10 minutes early and then when you get ready to apply the tar or lip stick lightly press your lips to the back of your hand or even a tissue to absorb any excess. Your lips will remain hydrated/prepped but there won't be enough product on your lips to cause your tar or lipstick to slide or bleed. Also, use a clear lip liner (or one the same color) to line lips and stop feathering/bleeding when using your lip tar. Some opt to fill in their lips with the liner too but I don't do that.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This is what confuses me. So every lip tar that comes out in a collection is LE? That means all of the Heroine and Metallurgy lip tars are also LE? I was thinking that new colors are released in collections, but become part of the permanent line until they're discontinued. However, I haven't read anything to say that's how things work. I only got that impression since they are older colors that are still around, like Anime that was released in the Fall/Winter 2009 collection or even Hoochie that came out in the Spring/Summer 2010 collection.


  	With OCC you never really know what will disappear or be replaced...but often, only a few of the colors from special collections stick around for longer than the others. Unless it becomes an exclusive color to a certain retailer (like Nylon is to Sephora and is an LE...although we don't know for how long) you have to just keep watching OCC to see if a color completely disappears from their lineup. You can often contact them to ask for mixing options to recreate a dupe for discontinued colors or to ask if a specific color you love is discontinued for good (or if one you have your eye on may be LE).


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope you ladies can get the Lip Tars to work for you. I don't have anything to add other than what's already been said - Prep+Prime Lip, lip pencils, and very teeny tiny amounts for application.
> 
> I haven't been wearing much makeup since it's gotten colder, so I'm not sure if the Lip Tars would be more drying on my lips during this time of year. I do notice that the product inside the tube seems different. Like it's cracked or something. I'm not sure how to describe it. I figure it's because it's colder and the oils in them have separated and hardened somewhat. That may affect application. Maybe warming them up to liquify them more will do the trick. Rolling them rapidly in between your hands should warm them and will also mix the contents again. I just tried it with one of my cracked looking Lip Tars and now it seems fine.
> 
> ...


  	Thank you! It's great when I can get a discount somewhere else (I also found out some other retailers accept the OCC Pro Discount...I had to call the one place shown on OCC's website for my state other than Sephora that sells OCC and they accept the discount)...I don't like that OCC doesn't offer free shipping for a certain order amount like most other retailers will.There are at least 10 more I want to get but right now I have been playing around with mixing a lot so it has kept me occupied until I find another sale outside of OCC's website lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's very frustrating. Especially when the recently discontinued colors never appeared on their Last Call page. No one really knew the colors were being discontinued until they were gone.
> 
> You're in luck with Chlorophyll. I remember reading something last month that said Chlorophyll and Butch were becoming exclusive shades at some online store, but I couldn't recall where I first read the information. I did some searching and found it. I read it on OCC's Twitter page:
> 
> _"Dec 6 - Our friends at @*ODD_NYC* now stock Lip Tars including now-exclusive shades like Butch & Chlorophyll! http://shop.odd-style.com/designer/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics.html …"_


  	I also notice that on Beauty.com they still sell Chlorophyll. The pictures they use still show the old packaging but they have a disclaimer that the packaging may be different. I ordered tarred from them when it was sold out for awhile on Sephora and OCC and it shipped in the new packaging. The only negative was that they didn't send the small lip brush with it like Sephora and OCC does...but at the time that may have been right when OCC was starting to do that since they didn't used to do it until the price increase occurred. So they may send one with it now. http://www.beauty.com/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-lip-tar-chlorophyll/qxp397740?catid=12884


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I also notice that on Beauty.com they still sell Chlorophyll. The pictures they use still show the old packaging but they have a disclaimer that the packaging may be different. I ordered tarred from them when it was sold out for awhile on Sephora and OCC and it shipped in the new packaging. The only negative was that they didn't send the small lip brush with it like Sephora and OCC does...but at the time that may have been right when OCC was starting to do that since they didn't used to do it until the price increase occurred. So they may send one with it now. http://www.beauty.com/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-lip-tar-chlorophyll/qxp397740?catid=12884


  	I constantly stalk OCC 's website to keep tabs on what's available. That way I know if I need to make a particular purchase sooner than I planned. I currently have 25 Lip Tars that were purchased between Sephora and Beauty.com. You can see my collection here.

  	http://www.specktra.net/lists/display/view/id/46088

  	All of the Lip Tars I ordered from Beauty.com have the new packaging even if it still shows the old packaging in the color image. I don't think they will include a brush. My most recent Lip Tar order with Beauty.com was last month when I purchased Pageant. A brush still wasn't included. I'm not sure if the brush is something that's limited to Sephora and OCC, or if they plan to eventually make it available everywhere. But I have a small army of those brushes, so I don't mind not getting one from Beauty.com.


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 23, 2013)

I finally posted my review on the Metallic shades I got at IMATS last November.


  	http://www.warpaintandunicorns.com/2013/01/occ-metallic-lip-tars-in-yaoi-electric.html





  	My custom mix shade is so funky.

  	Prefer the original formula base on wear time I get compared to these.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh good, there's a thread for lip tars!  I just got around to trying my first one (which I ordered a couple of months ago...oops) and I really like it!  I noticed that the color does settle into the lines on my lips a bit, but it's not noticeable unless I smile (stretching out the skin on my lips).  Then you can kinda see that the lines are darker than the rest of the lip.  You would have to look pretty hard to notice it though, so it's not the worst thing in the world.  Especially when compared to other liquid lip colors like MAC pro longwear.  Those dried out my lips so badly and would always start to look awful after a couple of hours.  A few hours after applying just one layer of this lip tar, I've noticed the color has faded, but there is still a lot more color left than there would be with a normal l/s, and my lips don't look dried out at all.  So I'm quite pleased and looking forward to playing with it some more.  In the meantime, I think I'll order a second color...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 24, 2013)

What color do you have, ChosenOne?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 24, 2013)

Best freakin lip products ever!!! And there's a new metallic green one coming out! It's called power plant and will be a sephora exclusive on 2/15!!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>








  Oh.  My.  God.  I don't know what I would use it for, but I WILL find a use, because that looks amazing!


----------



## sss215 (Jan 24, 2013)

Love Black Dahlia! My Favorite of theirs.   I went to their store last Sat. And they were packing up their Sephora order. I swear I saw thousands of lip tars that day!    Their pigments and nail polishes are beautiful as well!   





ChosenOne said:


> I guess that would've been helpful to mention, lol.  I have Black Dahlia, and I just ordered Nylon    :eyelove:   Oh.  My.  God.  I don't know what I would use it for, but I WILL find a use, because that looks amazing!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 24, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Their pigments and nail polishes are beautiful as well!


  	I've actually never seen the pigments, but I have definitely seen some gorgeous looking nail polishes. 

  	Black Dahlia was the reason I wanted to try lip tars in the first place.  A fellow specktra member was wearing it in a pic she posted and I just knew it had to be mine!


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 25, 2013)

I still need to get Black Dahlia and Nylon. Black Dahlia sold out Before Toronto IMATS so they didn't have it in stock. I just don't want to spend $19CAN on it if I can at Sephora.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 25, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I guess that would've been helpful to mention, lol.  I have Black Dahlia, and I just ordered Nylon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I haven't tried Black Dahlia yet but I think I may get it...once I decide what other lip tars I want to get lol. I have Nylon also...I thought it would be too  bright for me but I got it anyway since it's LE...love it. I'm also trying to decide if I want to try ordering from the website again so I can use my pro-discount or order it from somewhere else...or if I can be patient enough I might wait until IMATS NY. I'll be traveling from GA and it will be my first time going so I'm thinking I might go crazy buying them there lol. But that new green that Sephora will have looks interesting!


----------



## MissTT (Jan 25, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  	They should be releasing this in March. We could wear it while sipping on Shamrock Shakes!


----------



## Brightlights2 (Jan 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> They should be releasing this in March. We could wear it while sipping on Shamrock Shakes!


  	Lol soo true!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 25, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> I still need to get Black Dahlia and Nylon. Black Dahlia sold out Before Toronto IMATS so they didn't have it in stock. I just don't want to spend $19CAN on it if I can at Sephora.


  	I've been debating going to IMATS this year.  Did you feel like you got a lot out of it?  And yes, you NEED to get Black Dahlia!  (My Nylon is coming today)


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 25, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


	Thanks for sharing. I don't know how I'll use it yet, but I know I need it. Shamrock shakes sound delicious.

  	Here's another vote for Black Dahlia. It's beautiful.


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 27, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I've been debating going to IMATS this year.  Did you feel like you got a lot out of it?  And yes, you NEED to get Black Dahlia!  (My Nylon is coming today)


  	Yes! I've been going for the past 3 years now, and even with the exhibitors being a bit lack luster this year I still got what I needed for the year and it's a great way to try out you don't get physical access to.

  	Plus for me we just don't get deals to take advantage of in Canada.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 27, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> Yes! I've been going for the past 3 years now, and even with the exhibitors being a bit lack luster this year I still got what I needed for the year and it's a great way to try out you don't get physical access to.
> 
> Plus for me we just don't get deals to take advantage of in Canada.


  	This will be my first IMATS...do the vendors give discounts to attendees?


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, although the amount varies based on the vendor you should expect 20% -50% off and a number of them do 30% to 40% easily. The on;y one that doesn't do a discount was NARS.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 28, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> Yes, although the amount varies based on the vendor you should expect 20% -50% off and a number of them do 30% to 40% easily. The on;y one that doesn't do a discount was NARS.


  I wonder if NARS will do a discount at the makeup show? They weren't in chicago last year, but they are gonna be this year. Seeing as the makeup show is for pros only, I'm wondering if they will


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I wonder if NARS will do a discount at the makeup show? They weren't in chicago last year, but they are gonna be this year. Seeing as the makeup show is for pros only, I'm wondering if they will


  	It is my understanding that NARS doesn't really like to give discounts. They have an Artist Program though...just not sure if they allow you to use that discount at The Makeup Show...you can always email them and ask. Maybe email the Artist Program email address? [email protected]


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> It is my understanding that NARS doesn't really like to give discounts. They have an Artist Program though...just not sure if they allow you to use that discount at The Makeup Show...you can always email them and ask. Maybe email the Artist Program email address? [email protected]


  Yeah i already applied for their pro discount program. I just wasn't sure if they'd be offering it at the makeup show, as all the vendors there do offer one.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 5, 2013)

Got some new ones!!! They don't officially launch til Feb 15th tho.   Power plant, zhora, pris


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 10, 2013)

I placed an order well over a month ago with themakeupartistboutique, because I could pre-order Belladonna there. On the site they tell that pre-orders can up to 21 days, but since I still hadn't heard anything I emailed them today. I just got an email back and they just figured out that they can't get the Belladonna liptar anymore They wrote that they will refund me, but I want to cancel the complete order now, cause I don't want to pay shipping for just 2 liptars. I hope they won't be difficult about it. I'm so sad, because I really wanted Belladonna


----------



## AniBEE (Feb 11, 2013)

Pris looks intersetting to me.  A pale nude?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 11, 2013)

:nods: and all three are metallic!


----------



## AniBEE (Feb 12, 2013)

Frost champagne /nude then! I like the idea.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 12, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I placed an order well over a month ago with themakeupartistboutique, because I could pre-order Belladonna there. On the site they tell that pre-orders can up to 21 days, but since I still hadn't heard anything I emailed them today. I just got an email back and they just figured out that they can't get the Belladonna liptar anymore They wrote that they will refund me, but I want to cancel the complete order now, cause I don't want to pay shipping for just 2 liptars. I hope they won't be difficult about it. I'm so sad, because I really wanted Belladonna


  	I'm getting pissed off with themakeupartistboutique. They send me an email that they won't cancel my order, because there is another pre-order item in my order. On their pre-order page it says that orders with pre-ordered items can't be cancelled, because they are ordered especially for me. I would not have placed my order if I knew Belladonna would not be available and I would not have placed this order. Right now I have to pay 6 pounds for shipping for just 2 lip tars. The lip tars are also more expensive on their site than on others. I don't think this is my fault and that they should except that I want to cancel my order. I send an email back saying something along these lines. I just hope they will except it and if not I won't ever order again from their site!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 12, 2013)

I always see this being flashed around on Instagram. I'm still not convinced they look gooey to me which I don't like. I may eventually try just because of the hype but I'm trying to hold out lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> I always see this being flashed around on Instagram. I'm still not convinced they look gooey to me which I don't like. I may eventually try just because of the hype but I'm trying to hold out lol


  No goo at all! Full coverage, satiny-matte finish, long wearing, no tack...  The best lipstick ever!!!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 12, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> No goo at all! Full coverage, satiny-matte finish, long wearing, no tack...  The best lipstick ever!!!


   Really?! No tack at all? So they just stain and feel like lipstick? Maybe I will have to try these then!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> Really?! No tack at all? So they just stain and feel like lipstick? Maybe I will have to try these then!


  None!  The darker and brighter colours stain your lips after they're removed, but the product isn't a stain at all. Imagine an amplified lipstick, just in liquid form. You actually have product on yours lips, unlike a stain, which absorbs and sets. You literally use a drop hald the size of a pencil eraser for the entire lips.   People use the term longwear and stain interchangeably, and they're most definitely not interchangeable.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 12, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> None!  The darker and brighter colours stain your lips after they're removed, but the product isn't a stain at all. Imagine an amplified lipstick, just in liquid form. You actually have product on yours lips, unlike a stain, which absorbs and sets. You literally use a drop hald the size of a pencil eraser for the entire lips.   People use the term longwear and stain interchangeably, and they're most definitely not interchangeable.


  I'm definitely intrigued now. I thought they would be sticky and if a little product goes a long way the price isn't bad. Now I'll have to swatch search like crazy lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 12, 2013)

I





Beautybuyer said:


> I'm definitely intrigued now. I thought they would be sticky and if a little product goes a long way the price isn't bad. Now I'll have to swatch search like crazy lol


  I'll be glad to swatch any that catches your eye, if you can't find em online. I have all the current ones (minus pennyroyal) and then some!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 12, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I I'll be glad to swatch any that catches your eye, if you can't find em online. I have all the current ones (minus pennyroyal) and then some!


  ALL?of them? What are you're favorites? Or what's your favorite pink, nude, red shade?


----------



## AniBEE (Feb 13, 2013)

Been using Lip Tars for 3+ years now because of the long wearing properties of them. So long as I don't eat anything oily they stay on a full 16 hour day for me.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 13, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> I'm definitely intrigued now. I thought they would be sticky and if a little product goes a long way* the price isn't bad*. Now I'll have to swatch search like crazy lol


  	For the amount of product you get and the staying power I would argue Lip Tars are one of the best deals on the market. I know erin said you needed half a pencil eraser, but in my experience you need even less than that. It's truly just a drop of product to cover your lips. I picked up a Pro Set of 5 and I will be throwing them in the trash before I use them up. I am confident I will have them all 5 years from now.
  	Now, if I could just get my hands on Katricia I'd be a happy woman.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 13, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Beautybuyer* 


		I'm definitely intrigued now. I thought they would be sticky and if a little product goes a long way the price isn't bad. Now I'll have to swatch search like crazy lol


  	I've found that maybe 2 drops each the size of a pin head in a lip brush is enough to cover my lips fully. And once on it lasts and lasts.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Swatches may take me a while :haha:


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great collection, Vegan products too, well impressive but as you said swatches may take a while


----------



## MissTT (Feb 13, 2013)

OMG lol You'd have a brand new tattoo if you put all those colors on your arm.


erine1881 said:


>


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Pris, Zhora, Authentic, Starling, Sybil


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> OMG lol You'd have a brand new tattoo if you put all those colors on your arm.


  I don't have room! I already have two full sleeves :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Interlace, Hush, Trick, Kava Kava, Melange, Marion


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Queen, Harlot, Radiate, Psycho, Super NSFW  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Stalker, NSFW, Vintage, Black Dahlia


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Tone, Divine, Femme, Ophelia, Trollop, Memento


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Digitalis, Pageant, Narcissus


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, all are very pigmented ! Just beautiful !


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nylon, Yaoi, Anime, Pretty Boy, Demure, Strumpet


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Butch, Rx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Power Plant, Chlorophyll


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Traffic, Triptych, Cha Cha, Grandma, Electric Grandma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Banjee, Beta


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Iced, Feathered, Tarred  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lydia, Hoochie, Belladonna


----------



## MissTT (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for all those swatches!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you, erine, for forcing me to break my February no-buy because of those swatches.  I was resisting buying more lip tars (or any more makeup at all) for the next month, but yeah...not happening now!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Thank you, erine, for forcing me to break my February no-buy because of those swatches.  I was resisting buying more lip tars (or any more makeup at all) for the next month, but yeah...not happening now!!!


  Oops! :haha:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the swatches erine. I've been on the fence about Kava Kava for a while now. I think I'm just going to go ahead and just get it... and Beta and Yaoi and Grandma.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 13, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Swatches may take me a while :haha:


  Omg you weren't kidding lol I'm jealous! Thanks for the swatches hush seems to be super popular; I think divine looks so pretty! I'm definitely going to try these! You've convinced me


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 13, 2013)

I _may_ have just ordered Memento...and put five other colors on my "to buy" list  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Erine, I'm curious about some good uses you've found for Power Plant.  Obviously it's not a color most people would wear by itself on a normal day!  Have you discovered any colors to mix it with that make it more wearable?  I could see a hint of it mixed with a purple or something being interesting.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 13, 2013)

Amazing collection, erine. I've been holding out for the next Sephora or Beauty.com sale before getting more Lip Tars. I don't think I can wait.

  	I hope you get things sorted out, Pinkdollface.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I _may_ have just ordered Memento...and put five other colors on my "to buy" list  :sweat:   Erine, I'm curious about some good uses you've found for Power Plant.  Obviously it's not a color most people would wear by itself on a normal day!  Have you discovered any colors to mix it with that make it more wearable?  I could see a hint of it mixed with a purple or something being interesting.


  I dunno yet. I JUST got it last week. I haven't been able to play around with it yet. But using colour theory, it can be mixed with reds to tone em down a bit.   Powerplant actually launches friday, so keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 13, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I dunno yet. I JUST got it last week. I haven't been able to play around with it yet. But using colour theory, it can be mixed with reds to tone em down a bit.   Powerplant actually launches friday, so keep an eye out for it!


  Well St. Patrick's day is coming up lol there's quite a few colors I have no idea what I'd do with like the yellows oranges greens. Are all these available to buy? Or do they do limited editions?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just a few are unavailable. Some aren't available yet.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Amazing collection, erine. I've been holding out for the next Sephora or Beauty.com sale before getting more Lip Tars. I don't think I can wait.
> 
> I hope you get things sorted out, Pinkdollface.


  	Thanks. They are going refund the rest -10% sales charges like they do with returns. I'm ok with it, I'm already happy I'll get most of my money back and the two Belladonna's are fully refunded.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm trying really hard not to purchase any more lip tars until IMATS NYC...although I can justify a buy for any colors that are exclusive to Sephora lol. I would assume it wouldn't be available even at IMATS from OCC. I started to just order the whole range of lip tars from OCC using my pro discount but I have BU's of some of the colors already that I need to find a way to get rid of (I don't know how willing people are to buy makeup for individual sellers online and the colors I want to get rid of are more geared towards mixing than ready-to-wear...Iced, Triptych, Traffic, RX, and Feathered are the colors that I have too many of right now). I hate letting makeup go to waste but I have quite a few things aside from the lip tars that I need to get rid of but really don't know the best way to do so. They are all new, unused/unopened products that I know I will never get around to using


----------



## AniBEE (Feb 14, 2013)

erine1881 since you have so many of these lovelies ( and some in the old packaging) any tips to keep these from separating in the tube?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 14, 2013)

They'll seperate no matter what you do. It's the nature of the beast. But all you have to do is flip it over and let it for an hour. It remixes itself.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks, erine1881, for all the swatches! It really helps me figure out what colors i want to add to my lonely Butch and Belladonna.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 14, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Thanks, erine1881, for all the swatches! It really helps me figure out what colors i want to add to my lonely Butch and Belladonna.


  Belladonna!!!


----------



## AniBEE (Feb 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They'll seperate no matter what you do. It's the nature of the beast. But all you have to do is flip it over and let it for an hour. It remixes itself.


 
  	Now magic trick from you either.  I kind of wig these had stainless steal ball barring in them. lol My Grandma shade i think i just have to trier and get a new one, even with all my spinning it just stays separate now.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 15, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> Now magic trick from you either.  I kind of wig these had stainless steal ball barring in them. lol My Grandma shade i think i just have to trier and get a new one, even with all my spinning it just stays separate now.


  Try rubbing it between your hands, like you're mixing a bottle of polish.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They'll seperate no matter what you do. It's the nature of the beast. But all you have to do is flip it over and let it for an hour. It remixes itself.


  	I flip mine at least once a week. That has kept all of mine from separating so far. I started doing that when I saw all of the comments about them separating...so I opted to be proactive to try and prevent it.


----------



## Ana A (Feb 16, 2013)

Do they sell these at sephora store locations? or just online?....I tried to check their site and all I could find was nylon and the metallic ones


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ana A said:


> Do they sell these at sephora store locations? or just online?....I tried to check their site and all I could find was nylon and the metallic ones


  Not all stores (online too) carry the full line yet. It's best to order direct from OCC.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ana A said:


> Do they sell these at sephora store locations? or just online?....I tried to check their site and all I could find was nylon and the metallic ones


  	Call your local Sephora.  I just saw that my Sephora had all the lip tars, even the metallic ones on an endcap display.  I was really happy to see them in store now. i have a few more to grab.


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 17, 2013)

I am hoping I can buy Belladonna, as it's not available.  I may have to MacGyver my purple by buying Rx (blue) and mixing it with Nylon.


----------



## AniBEE (Feb 21, 2013)

Grrrr Sephora bumped their price on the full OCC line this week. A Lip Tar for me is now $22CAN >_<


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 21, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> Grrrr Sephora bumped their price on the full OCC line this week. A Lip Tar for me is now $22CAN >_<


  	I noticed this too!   I was on Sephora's website last night and randomly went to browse the lip tars, and I saw they've gone up to $18 (US price) each!  I was like, "Ummmm...weren't they $16 a couple of weeks ago?"  If I needed more convincing to wait until IMATS to get more lip tars, this was it!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 21, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I noticed this too!   I was on Sephora's website last night and randomly went to browse the lip tars, and I saw they've gone up to $18 (US price) each!  I was like, "Ummmm...weren't they $16 a couple of weeks ago?"  If I needed more convincing to wait until IMATS to get more lip tars, this was it!


  Awww hell!  I forgot to tell y'all, when I went to OCC in NYC last month, they were packing up a huge order for Sephora and I swear I saw a million lip tars stored in bins that day!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I noticed this too!   I was on Sephora's website last night and randomly went to browse the lip tars, and I saw they've gone up to $18 (US price) each!  I was like, "Ummmm...weren't they $16 a couple of weeks ago?"  If I needed more convincing to wait until IMATS to get more lip tars, this was it!


  They're up to $18 on the OCC site too. Looks like it's a universal increase.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They're up to $18 on the OCC site too. Looks like it's a universal increase.


  	Booooooo!!  (Not that this will stop me from buying them, because it's honestly still a good deal, but just slightly less so now...)


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Booooooo!!  (Not that this will stop me from buying them, because it's honestly still a good deal, but just slightly less so now...)


  Sooo worth it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 21, 2013)

I ordered Pennyroyal today from Sephora before it disappeared and was surprised by the increase. I'm used to everything going up by $1, not $2. Now I'm really going to time my Lip Tar purchases to coincide with sales. I still have too many colors left to get.

  	Power Plant is listed at Sephora, but shows as out of stock.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank goodness for pro discounts!


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG after this thread, I want them all more!  I was doing SO good refraining from buying them.  Ugh!  Thanks ladies for making me shop more!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Thank goodness for pro discounts!


	I wish! I have to be more savvy with how I shop as a non-pro just so I can get the equivalent of pro discounts. You get 20% off, right?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I wish! I have to be more savvy with how I shop as a non-pro just so I can get the equivalent of pro discounts. You get 20% off, right?


  Yup.   Beauty.com also sells occ, so keep an eye out for their sales as well! Nigels too!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Beauty.com also sells occ, so keep an eye out for their sales as well! Nigels too!


	I definitely shop at Beauty.com, but haven't heard of Nigels. I was looking at Beauty.com's inventory earlier today. I noticed their color selection is smaller, but the price is still $16. Now I'm wondering if the price increase is to cover the additional cost of the plastic pouch and mini brush. They have a few colors I don't have yet, so I think I'll get them at the cheaper price while I still can.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I definitely shop at Beauty.com, but haven't heard of Nigels. I was looking at Beauty.com's inventory earlier today. I noticed their color selection is smaller, but the price is still $16. Now I'm wondering if the price increase is to cover the additional cost of the plastic pouch and mini brush. They have a few colors I don't have yet, so I think I'll get them at the cheaper price while I still can.


  Get it girl!  Nigelbeauty.com. They tend to get people's hopes up cuz they list all the old DCd shades, but when you add em to your bag it says 0 inventory


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I definitely shop at Beauty.com, but haven't heard of Nigels. I was looking at Beauty.com's inventory earlier today. I noticed their color selection is smaller, but the price is still $16. Now I'm wondering if the price increase is to cover the additional cost of the plastic pouch and mini brush. They have a few colors I don't have yet, so I think I'll get them at the cheaper price while I still can.


  	Beauty.com may go up in a few weeks...they tend to be a little slower at updating their pricing when a company price increase is initiated. I guessed correctly that Sephora was getting ready for a price increase when all of a sudden their lip tar selections were limited to only a few colors about a week or so ago. I also have OCC's pro-discount but I don't really like ordering from their website unless I absolutely have to. Unless there is some sort of special going on they don't offer free shipping...tends to not matter if you're making a big purchase but if you're only buying one or two then what you save in discounts is lost on the shipping fee. I'm planning on buying almost every color they have available at IMATS NYC (and I'll hit up their store in NY too lol). There aren't any physical locations in my area that sales OCC (I have to go 100+ miles for a Sephora and the one other place in my state that sells OCC) and they don't have the full line to choose from.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Feb 27, 2013)

I still can't get the one lip tar I own to work for me I'm very disappointed I love the colors and was hoping to get more but now am stuck with something in my drawer that I will never use.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 27, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 


		I still can't get the one lip tar I own to work for me I'm very disappointed I love the colors and was hoping to get more but now am stuck with something in my drawer that I will never use.


  	What problem are you having? I have no trouble with mine, except that i need to get a better lip brush


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2013)

silentstorm143 said:


> I still can't get the one lip tar I own to work for me I'm very disappointed I love the colors and was hoping to get more but now am stuck with something in my drawer that I will never use.


  Yes, what problems are you having?


----------



## silentstorm143 (Feb 27, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Yes, what problems are you having?


  	The lip tar dries wonky on my lips making every lip line and crease show which I don't have a problem with normally so it makes my lips look ancient and then when I take it off my lips are irritated and cracked and peel for a couple of days after wards. Some of the other girls recommended lip balm about 10 min before as well as a lip primer which i tried and still I get the same results I don't know what I am doing wrong or if it's my lips just weren't meant for lip tars


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2013)

silentstorm143 said:


> The lip tar dries wonky on my lips making every lip line and crease show which I don't have a problem with normally so it makes my lips look ancient and then when I take it off my lips are irritated and cracked and peel for a couple of days after wards. Some of the other girls recommended lip balm about 10 min before as well as a lip primer which i tried and still I get the same results I don't know what I am doing wrong or if it's my lips just weren't meant for lip tars


  If it's making your crack and peel afterward, it sounds like you're allergic. It should he fairly easy to determine the allergy, since it's a vegan company and there aren't a ton of ingredients.   Sorry


----------



## silentstorm143 (Feb 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Sorry


	That's what I was thinking I believe they use peppermint oil in their lip tars and if so that is what I am thinking is causing the irritation with me and not the product itself  being a pain in the butt  bummer. Thanks everyone for the tips and tricks


----------



## AniBEE (Feb 28, 2013)

Because the product dries down matte, it sticks to any dry patches on my lips as well. I have to keep my lips moisturize with a lip balm as they are sentisive the cold weeeather dry out.

  	I also exfoliate before wearing them or as needed during the week.


  	I finally got Vintage, Iced, and Lydia. Lydia I wanted for mixing mostly as I don't have a lot of deeper shades or muted ones.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 28, 2013)

silentstorm143 said:


> That's what I was thinking I believe they use peppermint oil in their lip tars and if so that is what I am thinking is causing the irritation with me and not the product itself  being a pain in the butt  bummer. Thanks everyone for the tips and tricks


  Yep, peppermint oil, hemp oil and castor seed oil.    





AniBEE said:


> Because the product dries down matte, it sticks to any dry patches on my lips as well. I have to keep my lips moisturize with a lip balm as they are sentisive the cold weeeather dry out.  I also exfoliate before wearing them or as needed during the week.   I finally got Vintage, Iced, and Lydia. Lydia I wanted for mixing mostly as I don't have a lot of deeper shades or muted ones.


  Lydia is GORGEOUS on it's own too!


----------



## Ana A (Feb 28, 2013)

Eh $18 is a good deal for a product that works but I guess I'll just wait til they put up the colors I want at my local sephora, not sure I wanna spend on shipping when I'm only buying one item


----------



## silentstorm143 (Feb 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Lydia is GORGEOUS on it's own too!


  	Peppermint oil that's what I thought. You guys have a blast enjoying all the lip tars since I can't I will admire them on all you lovely ladies  now I just have to find someone to take mine off my hands


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I placed an order well over a month ago with themakeupartistboutique, because I could pre-order Belladonna there. On the site they tell that pre-orders can up to 21 days, but since I still hadn't heard anything I emailed them today. I just got an email back and they just figured out that they can't get the Belladonna liptar anymore They wrote that they will refund me, but I want to cancel the complete order now, cause I don't want to pay shipping for just 2 liptars. I hope they won't be difficult about it. *I'm so sad, because I really wanted Belladonna*


  	Me too Pinkdollface. I don't know why I sat on my butt and waited so long to get it.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 28, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 


		The lip tar dries wonky on my lips making every lip line and crease show which I don't have a problem with normally so it makes my lips look ancient and then when I take it off my lips are irritated and cracked and peel for a couple of days after wards. Some of the other girls recommended lip balm about 10 min before as well as a lip primer which i tried and still I get the same results I don't know what I am doing wrong or if it's my lips just weren't meant for lip tars


  	Sounds like you are sensitive to some ingredient in it. You are right, probably you should give it a pass.

  	Probably someone would be willing to buy your tubes so it's not a total loss for you.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Feb 28, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Sounds like you are sensitive to some ingredient in it. You are right, probably you should give it a pass.
> 
> Probably someone would be willing to buy your tubes so it's not a total loss for you.


  	I think I found a friend who wants to try them so I'm glad it wont sit and go to waste


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like quite a few people are looking for Belladonna.  I wish I had bought extras to share.


----------



## paperskater (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if OCC objects to people selling samples of their lip tars? It seems like so many people are looking for samples to test out the color first, but I can't find any places that really supply samples (besides the limited selections at Sephora).


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 6, 2013)

paperskater said:


> Does anyone know if OCC objects to people selling samples of their lip tars? It seems like so many people are looking for samples to test out the color first, but I can't find any places that really supply samples (besides the limited selections at Sephora).


  I'm pretty sure every company objects to selling of samples.


----------



## paperskater (Mar 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'm pretty sure every company objects to selling of samples.


	Well, I meant in an official sense, like sending out a cease-and-desist letter for example.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sure they'd consider sending a C&D to their authorized retailers, but if you were just someone on eBay selling from your own personal stash (and didn't receive a pro discount) I don't think they have any standing.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 7, 2013)

As already mentioned, they would most likely object...especially if you get their pro discount and if it's someone that is not an authorized retailer. They don't even sale sample sizes themselves so I  doubt they would be thrilled with someone else doing it. I guess one could always find out for sure by contacting OCC about it. I haven't purchased from Sephora before except for the 1st pro pick's set, but I guess if you purchased from them you could in essence use your purchase as a sample...and if it doesn't work out for you get a refund. It would be nice if they would expand to different retailers so more people can see the colors in person and try the testers available in store (assuming a store has a tester available).


----------



## paperskater (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! I was just wondering why I couldn't find samples anywhere. I did some more searching and found a girl who sells a small quantity of samples. I don't want to buy a whole tube and not like the color. Hardly anything looks good on me, so I'm a little wary of just buying a tube. Oddly enough, I did an eBay search and found two sellers who sell samples as well (which DEFINITELY weren't there when I searched before).


----------



## paperskater (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay! Just ordered some samples! I can't wait to try these. My Sephora only has Nylon, Queen, Clear, and Hush, which are definitely not my kind of color. But I got Vintage, Starling, and Authentic.

  	Are lip tars pretty easy to sheer out without using the Clear? I love the look of Vintage, but wearing such a bold opaque color kind of freaks me out, so I'm hoping that I'll be able to tone it down a bit.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 10, 2013)

paperskater said:


> Yay! Just ordered some samples! I can't wait to try these. My Sephora only has Nylon, Queen, Clear, and Hush, which are definitely not my kind of color. But I got Vintage, Starling, and Authentic.
> 
> Are lip tars pretty easy to sheer out without using the Clear? I love the look of Vintage, but wearing such a bold opaque color kind of freaks me out, so I'm hoping that I'll be able to tone it down a bit.


  	You can mix it with a clear lip balm if you want to sheer it out. Make sure it's oil based and not silicone (lip tars don't play well with silicone based glosses).


----------



## lilinah (Mar 11, 2013)

paperskater said:


> Are lip tars pretty easy to sheer out without using the Clear? I love the look of Vintage, but wearing such a bold opaque color kind of freaks me out, so I'm hoping that I'll be able to tone it down a bit.


  	The lip tars i have are quite opaque. But remember, you only need two drops the size of a pin head on your lip brush for full coverage, unless you have very full lips, in which case 3 drops the size of a pin head will probably be enough.


----------



## potophan (Mar 17, 2013)

Ah my budget is going to suffer now I need stalker !!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 17, 2013)

potophan said:


> Ah my budget is going to suffer now I need stalker !!!


  	It's a gorgeous red! One of my faves!


----------



## potophan (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 17, 2013)

I want three of the newest ones just released: Batty, Lovecraft and Power Plant.  I wasn't interested in the last one until I saw a blog post  (Portrait of Mai: http://www.portraitofmai.com/2013/03/occ-sci-fi-lullabies-colour-collection.html) of someone who mixed it with Pretty Boy and I want it now.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 18, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I want three of the newest ones just released: Batty, Lovecraft and Power Plant.  I wasn't interested in the last one until I saw a blog post  (Portrait of Mai: http://www.portraitofmai.com/2013/03/occ-sci-fi-lullabies-colour-collection.html) of someone who mixed it with Pretty Boy and I want it now.


  	Oh yeah. Her pic of the Power Plant/Pretty Boy mix is amazing. I would never have thought they would create that color. I need to play in paints it sounds like.


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 18, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I want three of the newest ones just released: Batty, Lovecraft and Power Plant.  I wasn't interested in the last one until I saw a blog post  (Portrait of Mai: http://www.portraitofmai.com/2013/03/occ-sci-fi-lullabies-colour-collection.html) of someone who mixed it with Pretty Boy and I want it now.








  Lovecraft


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

I want love craft!!


----------



## Leeny (Mar 21, 2013)

The Toronto Eaton Centre Sephora has all the new Sci Fi Lullabies lip tars including Power Plant.  I picked up Lovecraft (this is screaming SPRING to me LOL), Batty, Zhora (another bold Springtime colour), and Pris yesterday.    They updated the OCC display to have the lip tars arranged by colour (plus they put out more stock of most colours so the display doesn't look all sad and empty).


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 22, 2013)

I just ordered the other 4 new lip tars. I'll post swatches as soon as they get here!


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 22, 2013)

(Im)patiently waiting until IMATS to get any more lip tars.  I hope they have Lovecraft!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Have you guys seen this http://www.beautylish.com/a/vxrri/occ-january-rising

  	http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/january-rising-transgender-surgery-fundraiser


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Have you guys seen this http://www.beautylish.com/a/vxrri/occ-january-rising http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/january-rising-transgender-surgery-fundraiser


  I donated and am getting the lip tar as my perk for doing so!


----------



## kpxgenie (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Have you guys seen this http://www.beautylish.com/a/vxrri/occ-january-rising
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/january-rising-transgender-surgery-fundraiser


	:O  That's great!  Totally getting this!


----------



## AniBEE (Mar 27, 2013)

I kind of want Annika and Clockwork after seeing those swatches as well. I could probably mix those shades but I just love them out of the tubes.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 27, 2013)

I really like Clockwork and Zhora.   January Rising as well.   I love that January Rising is a mix of Pool Boy and Anime.  Two of my favorittes, that I don't have yet.


----------



## katelyn0 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just bought my first lip tar in interlace a couple of days ago. my local sephora only carries a few of the shades and i managed to snag this peach nude beauty and i gotta say I'm hooked... i want them all!!!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 28, 2013)

katelyn0 said:


> I just bought my first lip tar in interlace a couple of days ago. my local sephora only carries a few of the shades and i managed to snag this peach nude beauty and i gotta say I'm hooked... i want them all!!!!!


  They're insanely awesome!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 29, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> (Im)patiently waiting until IMATS to get any more lip tars.  I hope they have Lovecraft!!


  	Same here! Especially since I'm coming from Georgia to attend lol. I plan on stocking up on lip tars. The Sephoras in Atlanta and Blush Baby (the only other official place to purchase OCC in the state) don't carry the full range of colors so I definitely have to make this NYC trip count when it comes to getting products at IMATS.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Same here! Especially since I'm coming from Georgia to attend lol. I plan on stocking up on lip tars. The Sephoras in Atlanta and Blush Baby (the only other official place to purchase OCC in the state) don't carry the full range of colors so I definitely have to make this NYC trip count when it comes to getting products at IMATS.


  Why not order em online?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Why not order em online?


  	Well, I was going to IMATS anyway so the trip was going to happen. At IMATS, the lip tars will be discounted more than my OCC Pro discount would be. They will be $10 or $12 (can't recall at the moment). Since OCC went up on the price if I ordered from them they would be $14.40 each and I'd have to pay for shipping. I've ordered before of course...it's the only reason I have all of the lip tars I currently have, but I've held out on any new purchases because I knew I could take advantage of IMATS since they would be there. Not to mention, I prefer seeing them in person.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Well, I was going to IMATS anyway so the trip was going to happen. At IMATS, the lip tars will be discounted more than my OCC Pro discount would be. They will be $10 or $12 (can't recall at the moment). Since OCC went up on the price if I ordered from them they would be $14.40 each and I'd have to pay for shipping. I've ordered before of course...it's the only reason I have all of the lip tars I currently have, but I've held out on any new purchases because I knew I could take advantage of IMATS since they would be there. Not to mention, I prefer seeing them in person.


  Ahhh...gotcha!  Yeah a pro discount makes all the difference!  I wouldn't be able to give up my pro discount either just to have em sooner. 40% off makes a big difference!!!  And speaking of...  Here are the other 4 new ones (other 3 in my previous swatches)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Annika, Batty, Clockwork, Lovecraft


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 29, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Have you guys seen this http://www.beautylish.com/a/vxrri/occ-january-rising
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/january-rising-transgender-surgery-fundraiser


  	Thanks for posting this, I forgot all about it!


----------



## lojical1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone own strumpet and demure? I like plummy shades and curious how they compare


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 2, 2013)

lojical1 said:


> Does anyone own strumpet and demure? I like plummy shades and curious how they compare


  I posted swatches.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 7, 2013)

Here are my new lip tar additions to my collection...fresh from IMATS NY 2013!




  	Colors (not listed in order because I forgot to pay attention to what order I put them in lol)


 		Ophelia 	
 		Interlace 	
 		Beta 	
 		Zhora 	
 		Clockwork 	
 		Hoochie 	
 		Strumpet 	
 		Lovecraft 	
 		Lydia 	
 		Black Dahlia 	
 		NSFW 	
 		Annika 	
 		NSFW Nail Polish (Came with the NSFW lip tar and a lip brush as a set) 
 
  	Had to stop myself from buying more lol.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 7, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Here are my new lip tar additions to my collection...fresh from IMATS NY 2013!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love the way you set them up.  Nice haul!!!  I was at IMATS NYC this year too...that OCC booth was slammed like crazy!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 7, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Love the way you set them up.  Nice haul!!!  I was at IMATS NYC this year too...that OCC booth was slammed like crazy!


  	Thank you! I loved my first IMATS experience. Met a ton of amazing people. OCC was ridiculously packed all day! Goes to show how much they have grown!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Apr 7, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thank you! I loved my first IMATS experience. Met a ton of amazing people. OCC was ridiculously packed all day! Goes to show how much they have grown!


	I actually just got home from my trip to NYC for IMATS; I got Strumpet, Psycho and a concealer. I tried Beta buy my boyfriend didn't like it. Can't wait to go again!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 8, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I actually just got home from my trip to NYC for IMATS; I got Strumpet, Psycho and a concealer. I tried Beta buy my boyfriend didn't like it. Can't wait to go again!


  	I got home Sunday afternoon...still exhausted but enjoyed it. I'm already planning on going next year lol. Just have to stay longer next time because the flight and trying to squeeze so much in to such a short time was a little crazy. Fun, but crazy! I wanted to check out the concealers but I didn't want to battle the crowds around the booth to try and swatch anything so I just filled out my lip tar list and got out of there lol. Let us know how you like the concealer!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 10, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> TXBeautyBaby said:
> 
> 
> > I actually just got home from my trip to NYC for IMATS; I got Strumpet, Psycho and a concealer. I tried Beta buy my boyfriend didn't like it. Can't wait to go again!
> ...


  I always plan to hit the booth first thing in the morning or later in the day to try and avoid the crowds. It's crazy!  OCC in general is pissing me off right now. I placed an online order with them three weeks ago and still haven't gotten my order. There was no order status update provided, no shipping confirmation - nothing!  I've placed several past orders with them without problems so I don't know what the deal is now. After one unanswered e-mail, I called them and the person I spoke to said she would call me back. A week later and no follow-up, I sent another e-mail and they finally responded, offering a free lip tar for the trouble but still no explanation whatsoever as to why I have yet to receive my order.   I wrote back yet again conveying my appreciation for the consolation offer, but still wanting an explanation. No response yet, so I'm going to call them again in the morning.


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 10, 2013)

A little off topic but has anyone tried to mix these with anything like lipgloss, concealer, other lip tars etc.?


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 10, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Here are my new lip tar additions to my collection...fresh from IMATS NY 2013!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	What are the names of #1,5,8and 9? Thank you


----------



## honybr (Apr 10, 2013)

themakeupmommy1 said:


> A little off topic but has anyone tried to mix these with anything like lipgloss, concealer, other lip tars etc.?


 
  	I put lipgloss on top of the 2 I have all the time with no problem.  I know other people mix the lip tars for sport so I think they play nice with other products.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 10, 2013)

Since you only need a teensy tiny little drop to cover your whole lips how does one go about mixing? I suppose there would be a lot of waste. I'd also be afraid of smearing which happens when you're using too much.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 10, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I wrote back yet again conveying my appreciation for the consolation offer, but still wanting an explanation. No response yet, so I'm going to call them again in the morning.


  	I am NOT a fan of ordering from their website despite having the pro discount with them. I had a terrible experience with them (their CS is horrible in my opinion) so I completely get what you're saying! I love their lip tars but it's one of the reasons I haven't ordered from them again. This is also why IMATS ended up being perfect for me. I knew I could get what I wanted without dealing with their online CS or having the same issue with no updates on order (until you contact them a few times!), etc.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Since you only need a teensy tiny little drop to cover your whole lips how does one go about mixing? I suppose there would be a lot of waste. I'd also be afraid of smearing which happens when you're using too much.


  	I use small jars to mix lip tars in...this way I will have enough for a few applications (if I find the perfect combo then I mix up a lot more in the jar for long term use). If you are only mixing 2 colors and you know it's for a one time thing then you can put one color on the top lip and the other on the bottom...then rub your lips together and use the brush to make sure everything is blended right. I have done this before and it worked out fine. Or...you can use a small piece of plastic and mix tiny amounts (a drop from each color you're using for example) and mix it there...then apply.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 10, 2013)

themakeupmommy1 said:


> A little off topic but has anyone tried to mix these with anything like lipgloss, concealer, other lip tars etc.?


  	I've mixed them with other products before...just make sure you don't mix with silicone based products. According to OCC's website lip tars don't play well with silicone based products.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 10, 2013)

themakeupmommy1 said:


> What are the names of #1,5,8and 9? Thank you


  	I'm completely guessing on this so please forgive me! I BELIEVE #1 is Annika. #5 Ophelia. #8 Interlace and #9 Zhora. I may need to take another pic and actually write down the order that they are in to be sure! I have a couple of pics with all of the colors EXCEPT for Black Dahlia and NSFW...not sure if that would help but I'll post them just in case. 





  	Top Left: Annika
  	Top Right:Lovecraft
  	Bottom Left: Zhora
  	Bottom Right: Clockwork





  	Top Row: Lydia, Hoochie
  	Middle: Ophelia, Beta
  	Bottom: Interlace, Strumpet


----------



## MissTT (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 


		 			I use small jars to mix lip tars in...this way I will have enough for a few applications (if I find the perfect combo then I mix up a lot more in the jar for long term use). If you are only mixing 2 colors and you know it's for a one time thing then you can put one color on the top lip and the other on the bottom...then rub your lips together and use the brush to make sure everything is blended right. I have done this before and it worked out fine. Or...you can use a small piece of plastic and mix tiny amounts (a drop from each color you're using for example) and mix it there...then apply.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2013)

There's supposed to be a Sci-Fi Lullabies sequel out on may 5!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 10, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I wrote back yet again conveying my appreciation for the consolation offer, but still wanting an explanation. No response yet, so I'm going to call them again in the morning. 		 		 			I am NOT a fan of ordering from their website despite having the pro discount with them. I had a terrible experience with them (their CS is horrible in my opinion) so I completely get what you're saying! I love their lip tars but it's one of the reasons I haven't ordered from them again. This is also why IMATS ended up being perfect for me. I knew I could get what I wanted without dealing with their online CS or having the same issue with no updates on order (until you contact them a few times!), etc.


  	All of my previous orders have been smooth - absolutely no problems at all.  Not sure what happened with this one, since I can't seem to get a straight answer about that.  

  	I called this morning and spoke to Sophie.  She contacted the warehouse and within a couple of hours, I received my tracking number.  In addition to my order, I'm getting a free Clockwork lip tar.  I can't believe it has taken this long.  Someone dropped the ball over there.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 11, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> All of my previous orders have been smooth - absolutely no problems at all.  Not sure what happened with this one, since I can't seem to get a straight answer about that.
> 
> I called this morning and spoke to Sophie.  She contacted the warehouse and within a couple of hours, I received my tracking number.  In addition to my order, I'm getting a free Clockwork lip tar.  I can't believe it has taken this long.  Someone dropped the ball over there.


  	Glad you were finally able to get some info! I will likely give ordering from OCC's site another shot in the future...I love the brand and really want to believe that my situation was just a fluke but it left such a bad taste in my mouth that I have avoided it every since. My experience at IMATS was great as far as their reps were though.


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

I am not a huge fan of lip tars although I love the color selection.  I hate the feeling on my lips after they have dried.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 15, 2013)

avalauren said:


> I am not a huge fan of lip tars although I love the color selection.  I hate the feeling on my lips after they have dried.


  	I haven't seen much info yet about the new lip tar products coming out next month but it appears that they will have more of a glossy look/feel to them and can be applied on top of or mixed with the current selection. Maybe that will help those that aren't fans of the semi-matte/matte drying feel.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2013)

Jealous and Meta


----------



## MissTT (Apr 15, 2013)

Stained Gloss? I kinda like the sound of that. A long lasting lip gloss product.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Jealous and Meta


  	I saw that there are supposed to be 6 colors. A yellow, orange, neon pink, a pinkish red, a burgundy red, and an orange-ish red. I can't recall all of the names but I remember Voyeur, Rhythm Box, and New Wave (pretty sure that New Wave is the neon pink color).


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I saw that there are supposed to be 6 colors. A yellow, orange, neon pink, a pinkish red, a burgundy red, and an orange-ish red. I can't recall all of the names but I remember Voyeur, Rhythm Box, and New Wave (pretty sure that New Wave is the neon pink color).









   And here's January Rising! She came today!


----------



## paperskater (Apr 16, 2013)

Ack! I ordered Starling and I love it! I just tried reordering another tube from Sephora and it says it's permanently not in stock. Is this being discontinued??


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2013)

paperskater said:


> Ack! I ordered Starling and I love it! I just tried reordering another tube from Sephora and it says it's permanently not in stock. Is this being discontinued??


  Sephora doesn't carry thr entire line, so it may just be DCd from sephora. It's still available on the OCC site tho.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 17, 2013)

paperskater said:


> Ack! I ordered Starling and I love it! I just tried reordering another tube from Sephora and it says it's permanently not in stock. Is this being discontinued??


  	When I look it doesn't say "permanently out of stock"...it just says out of stock and gives you the option of being notified when it is available. Several are out of stock due to the current VIB sale so that may be the issue. You can try contacting Sephora just to be sure (or even better, ask OCC. They can tell you if Sephora will no longer be carrying a certain shade or if it will be discontinued after they sell out of it themselves). As mentioned, it's still available on the OCC website if you want it now and don't have access to an actual Sephora store that carries them. You can also check Beauty.com. I know the sell some of the OCC colors.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 18, 2013)

Whatever that shade is, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 18, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Whatever that shade is, it looks gorgeous.


  It says right underneath the pic. It's Meta.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 19, 2013)

Just a little FYI...OCC Lip Tars are on sale this weekend on their website. $15 ($12 if you have the Pro Discount). https://www.facebook.com/occmakeup/posts/10151569035264761


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 20, 2013)

FINALLY! I got my order today.  It only took 3 weeks and 5 days - and then they ended up sending me a duplicate order!  So I have an extra Lovecraft and Batty lip tar if anyone is looking for these.


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 24, 2013)

what colors did you get? I usually only wear MAC lipstick but I am trying to get into other companys and brands. I saw someone who had on hoochie lip tar and it looks amazing. Demure and melange looks good as well. please let me know how they worked out for you.


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 24, 2013)

looks similar to candy yum yum


----------



## cocotears (May 3, 2013)

i bought my first lip tar a while back in pennyroyal hoping it would be a nice nude for me, but it washed me out. i went to Sephora recently to purchase another color and saw that they had increased the price from $16 to $18. boo! i am excited for the lip tar and nail duos though! i really want to pick up strumpet set.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 4, 2013)

cocotears said:


> i bought my first lip tar a while back in pennyroyal hoping it would be a nice nude for me, but it washed me out. i went to Sephora recently to purchase another color and saw that they had increased the price from $16 to $18. boo! i am excited for the lip tar and nail duos though! i really want to pick up strumpet set.


  	Yeah I don't know if the increase was because they now ship the lip tars in the little pouches that originally only the Sephora ones came in and they decided to do an across the board increase for that or  what. I think I got spoiled by IMATS pricing and the last sale pricing which ended up being IMATS pricing with the pro discount factored in. Not sure if I will get any of the duos since I have all of the lip tars included but I am loving them. I'll be getting the stained glosses though.


----------



## cocotears (May 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah I don't know if the increase was because they now ship the lip tars in the little pouches that originally only the Sephora ones came in and they decided to do an across the board increase for that or  what. I think I got spoiled by IMATS pricing and the last sale pricing which ended up being IMATS pricing with the pro discount factored in. Not sure if I will get any of the duos since I have all of the lip tars included but I am loving them. I'll be getting the stained glosses though.


  	oh, i didn't know that about the pouches. it makes sense though. i'm not really a fan of glosses though, so i'll be passing on the stained glosses.


----------



## cocotears (May 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'm completely guessing on this so please forgive me! I BELIEVE #1 is Annika. #5 Ophelia. #8 Interlace and #9 Zhora. I may need to take another pic and actually write down the order that they are in to be sure! I have a couple of pics with all of the colors EXCEPT for Black Dahlia and NSFW...not sure if that would help but I'll post them just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	those are really nice swatches!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 4, 2013)

cocotears said:


> those are really nice swatches!


  	Thank you!


----------



## erine1881 (May 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah I don't know if the increase was because they now ship the lip tars in the little pouches that originally only the Sephora ones came in and they decided to do an across the board increase for that or  what. I think I got spoiled by IMATS pricing and the last sale pricing which ended up being IMATS pricing with the pro discount factored in. Not sure if I will get any of the duos since I have all of the lip tars included but I am loving them. I'll be getting the stained glosses though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The price increase is due to the fact that they're carried at sephora now as well, rather than just thru OCC themselves. Not because of the pouch. There isn't any further increases in the near future either.    





butterflyeyes said:


> From the swatches I've seen and the way I understand it they aren't exactly glosses in the traditional sense but a little less opaque to add a little depth and shine to your current lip tars without affecting the wear time (like using a regular lip gloss on top would do) or to wear alone. They really aren't sheer at all and from the swatches I have seen they don't really look like a gloss...maybe like a MAC Amplified lippie as far as the shine goes? Thank you!


  They actually are sheer, but can be blotted down to a matte stain, or they can be layered for a less sheer look.   Here's a vid with hand and lip swatches-  http://youtu.be/uBmtNBWUzF0


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> http://youtu.be/uBmtNBWUzF0


  	There was a price increase when it first went to Sephora (from my understanding THAT was the increase associated with Sephora being added to the supply chain). They went up to $16 last year around the time that they were announced for Sephora. Then they went up to $18 this year...I think right before Sci-Fi Lullabies. Unless both increases were associated with Sephora...all I know is that until recently only Sephora puchased lip tars came in the little pouches with the mini-brush. OCC orders came with the mini-brushes but not in the pouch. 

  	As far as the stained ones go...I know they aren't opaque but the way that the OCC reps talked about them at IMATS NY they aren't considered "sheer" but more like a stained glass window would be...not opaque but not completely see-through. I think it's a plus though that they appear to be sheer in that video...it's always a plus to me if you can build up the coverage on a product versus needing to do something to sheer it out. They appear to be different enough to warrant trying them out. Just hope they expand the color options in the future.


----------



## erine1881 (May 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> There was a price increase when it first went to Sephora (from my understanding THAT was the increase associated with Sephora being added to the supply chain). They went up to $16 last year around the time that they were announced for Sephora. Then they went up to $18 this year...I think right before Sci-Fi Lullabies. Unless both increases were associated with Sephora...all I know is that until recently only Sephora puchased lip tars came in the little pouches with the mini-brush. OCC orders came with the mini-brushes but not in the pouch.   As far as the stained ones go...I know they aren't opaque but the way that the OCC reps talked about them at IMATS NY they aren't considered "sheer" but more like a stained glass window would be...not opaque but not completely see-through. I think it's a plus though that they appear to be sheer in that video...it's always a plus to me if you can build up the coverage on a product versus needing to do something to sheer it out. They appear to be different enough to warrant trying them out. Just hope they expand the color options in the future.


  I agree! If the formula is as great as it's anticipated to be, i hope they release a wide range of colours! A medium coral tone would be gorgeous, as well as some deeper vampy shades!  Yeah the founder of the company wrote somewhere that they went to $16 and after they were almost in full sephora launch they went up to $18 because sephora was gonna be a supplier of product (how that would increase the price i dunno. I changed from a business major in college :haha. But that since the sephora launch/price increase there were no plans for additional price increases.   A $2 increase like that is crazy, when you compare the price/quantity to other lipsticks, the price seems reasonable. But i agree a hike that big is a shocker!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> There was a price increase when it first went to Sephora (from my understanding THAT was the increase associated with Sephora being added to the supply chain). They went up to $16 last year around the time that they were announced for Sephora. Then they went up to $18 this year...I think right before Sci-Fi Lullabies. Unless both increases were associated with Sephora...all I know is that until recently only Sephora puchased lip tars came in the little pouches with the mini-brush. OCC orders came with the mini-brushes but not in the pouch.   As far as the stained ones go...I know they aren't opaque but the way that the OCC reps talked about them at IMATS NY they aren't considered "sheer" but more like a stained glass window would be...not opaque but not completely see-through. I think it's a plus though that they appear to be sheer in that video...it's always a plus to me if you can build up the coverage on a product versus needing to do something to sheer it out. They appear to be different enough to warrant trying them out. Just hope they expand the color options in the future.


 stained glass windows!!! I love that, totally see it. I barely wear my lol tars but I want lovecraft still and one of these new ones, not sure which one tho.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> A $2 increase like that is crazy, when you compare the price/quantity to other lipsticks, the price seems reasonable. But i agree a hike that big is a shocker!


  	I WAS a business marketing major in college and I still don't understand the logic lol. Not to compensate a total $4 increase in less than a year if the only reason you're citing is widening your distribution channel. It's why I suspect that packaging DID play a roll in it also. Not sure if the pouch was originally Sephora's idea and maybe that's why they say it's because they started selling through them that they increased the price, but I can only imagine that doing so increased their production costs at least a little. Not sure if they always included the mini brush also but I would think those also increased their costs. I don't think it bothered me too much because the price per use and quality made the price reasonable (and the pro discount doesn't hurt  lol) but the hike is a huge shocker that quick. 

  	And yes, a medium coral tone would be perfect! And definitely some deeper vampy shades.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> stained glass windows!!! I love that, totally see it. I barely wear my lol tars but I want lovecraft still and one of these new ones, not sure which one tho.


  	I love Lovecraft! And I already know I'm probably going to end up getting all of the stained glosses. I've learned to stop trying to claim I'll only get one...it never works out like that lol


----------



## Yazmin (May 5, 2013)

No, neither the pouch or the mini lip brush were included with OCC lip tar purchases pre-Sephora.  I would typically get my lip tars in a small, thin, ziploc-type bag so that they weren't loose within box.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 5, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> No, neither the pouch or the mini lip brush were included with OCC lip tar purchases pre-Sephora.  I would typically get my lip tars in a small, thin, ziploc-type bag so that they weren't loose within box.


  	That's what I thought. By the time I got in to OCC lip tars they were shipping them with the mini lip brush but not the pouch. The order I made during the Earth Day weekend sale came in the pouches.


----------



## erine1881 (May 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I WAS a business marketing major in college and I still don't understand the logic lol. Not to compensate a total $4 increase in less than a year if the only reason you're citing is widening your distribution channel. It's why I suspect that packaging DID play a roll in it also. Not sure if the pouch was originally Sephora's idea and maybe that's why they say it's because they started selling through them that they increased the price, but I can only imagine that doing so increased their production costs at least a little. Not sure if they always included the mini brush also but I would think those also increased their costs. I don't think it bothered me too much because the price per use and quality made the price reasonable (and the pro discount doesn't hurt  lol) but the hike is a huge shocker that quick.    And yes, a medium coral tone would be perfect! And definitely some deeper vampy shades.


  They didn't always include a brush, i know that. So I'm sure it was a factor in the increase.


----------



## sss215 (May 6, 2013)

[h=4]I love the new Stained Gloss Lip Tars.  I grabbed *Androgyne, Jealous and New Wave.  I really like they way they feel on  my lips and I love the shine.  The texture is great too,  jelly like and not sticky. *[/h] [h=4][/h] [h=4]*Androgyne is the yellowish orange one and its very unique and beautiful.    I think I've found my summer go to color. *[/h] [h=4][/h] [h=4]*Jealous comes up red orange on me and I normally don't like this color,  but because it s a gloss it works.   New Wave is pink and I live for pink. *[/h] [h=4][/h] [h=4]To me, these feel like they have less peppermint in them.  I didn't get the same zing that I get from the originals.[/h]


----------



## singer82 (May 22, 2013)

Is there a reason why sephora online doesn't have new wave (the new pink gloss)?


----------



## erine1881 (May 22, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Is there a reason why sephora online doesn't have new wave (the new pink gloss)?


  OCC said that it will be coming soon. It's just running behind the others.


----------



## singer82 (May 22, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> OCC said that it will be coming soon. It's just running behind the others.


  Thanks hon! I wanted to finally try a lip tar with my mufe purchase. What do you think of the glosses? Or should I get one of the regular lip tar?


----------



## erine1881 (May 22, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Thanks hon! I wanted to finally try a lip tar with my mufe purchase. What do you think of the glosses? Or should I get one of the regular lip tar?


  I'm waiting on my gloss stains to arrive, but i LOVE the original ones.


----------



## singer82 (May 23, 2013)

I'm thinking super nsfw and/or  love craft.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 24, 2013)

I've never tried OCC products (with the exception of lip tars), but felt compelled to order some today. I don't really like lip tars, but the color Strumpet is way too gorgeous to pass up, so I ordered it at Sephora. I don't plan on wearing it alone, but layering it over my Mac Mattes. 

  	1. Strumpet nail lacquer & lip tar set
  	2. Nail lacquer in Pond
  	3. Nail lacquer in Ripley

  	I've heard a lot about their nail polishes, so decided to try a few.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 24, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I've never tried OCC products (with the exception of lip tars), but felt compelled to order some today. I don't really like lip tars, but the color Strumpet is way too gorgeous to pass up, so I ordered it at Sephora. I don't plan on wearing it alone, but layering it over my Mac Mattes.
> 
> 1. Strumpet nail lacquer & lip tar set
> 2. Nail lacquer in Pond
> ...


  	Strumpet is a gorgeous color solo too so you may find out that you love it! I only have one nail polish (NSFW) that I picked up in a set with NSFW lip tar at IMATS, but I do love the formula. I plan on picking up some more if I go to The Makeup Show Orlando or if I get a chance to stop by a Sephora this weekend in Atlanta. I'm too impatient to order polishes since they can't be shipped quickly due to regulations...plus I'll be honest...I hate to give up my OCC pro discount or the discount you get at a trade show unless I absolutely HAVE to lol. It's why I have held off on getting the new stained glosses...waiting for OCC to release them on their website. I did pick up the Pro's Picks v3.0 set from Sephora (just arrived today) because the price per lip tar is too good to pass up...AND 4 of the colors were ones I don't already have in my collection...and the clear one I had planned on getting another one of anyway


----------



## VampyCouture (May 24, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Strumpet is a gorgeous color solo too so you may find out that you love it! I only have one nail polish (NSFW) that I picked up in a set with NSFW lip tar at IMATS, but I do love the formula. I plan on picking up some more if I go to The Makeup Show Orlando or if I get a chance to stop by a Sephora this weekend in Atlanta. I'm too impatient to order polishes since they can't be shipped quickly due to regulations...plus I'll be honest...I hate to give up my OCC pro discount or the discount you get at a trade show unless I absolutely HAVE to lol. It's why I have held off on getting the new stained glosses...waiting for OCC to release them on their website. I did pick up the Pro's Picks v3.0 set from Sephora (just arrived today) because the price per lip tar is too good to pass up...AND 4 of the colors were ones I don't already have in my collection...and the clear one I had planned on getting another one of anyway


  	Thanks for letting me know! I also plan on wearing it alone, but I can't help to think how good it will look over Rebel and Riri Woo lol I like NSFW, but I have so many reds, that I cannot justify another one. I'm to the point that I have so many reds, I'm not interested in collecting more. I know what you mean about the pro discount. If I had it, I would have definitely waited to get it on the website. I can't wait to try these nail polishes. I hope I like the formula, because the colors are gorgeous. I might pick up NSFW nail polish. Surprisingly, I don't have many red nail polishes.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 24, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I also plan on wearing it alone, but I can't help to think how good it will look over Rebel and Riri Woo lol I like NSFW, but I have so many reds, that I cannot justify another one. I'm to the point that I have so many reds, I'm not interested in collecting more. I know what you mean about the pro discount. If I had it, I would have definitely waited to get it on the website. I can't wait to try these nail polishes. I hope I like the formula, because the colors are gorgeous. I might pick up NSFW nail polish. Surprisingly, I don't have many red nail polishes.


  	I didn't intend to get NSFW since I already found my 2 fave OCC reds (Vintage and Stalker) BUT when I was checking out at IMATS I saw the set and wanted to try the polish so I added it to the already too many purchases I was making that day lol. Like you, I have so many reds and I keep saying I don't need anymore...then something like RiRi Woo draws me in lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 24, 2013)

Anyone that was waiting for OCC to have the stained gloss lip tars on their website, they are all up now! Even New Wave (Sephora still doesn't show that one). Was hoping they would so I could use my discount! So glad I was patient lol


----------



## kpxgenie (May 24, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Anyone that was waiting for OCC to have the stained gloss lip tars on their website, they are all up now! Even New Wave (Sephora still doesn't show that one). Was hoping they would so I could use my discount! So glad I was patient lol


  Awesome!  Thanks for the update!  Was waiting so I can grab em all!


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Anyone that was waiting for OCC to have the stained gloss lip tars on their website, they are all up now! Even New Wave (Sephora still doesn't show that one). Was hoping they would so I could use my discount! So glad I was patient lol


  Do you have the nigels pro discount? I get mine from there for 40% off!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Do you have the nigels pro discount? I get mine from there for 40% off!


  	No I don't, but I might need to check in to that one! Do they get stuff at the time it's released?


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 24, 2013)

kpxgenie said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the update! Was waiting so I can grab em all!


  	That's exactly what I did...ended up ordering the Sephora Pro's Picks v3.0 set the other day to tide me over until OCC released the stained glosses on their site. Those sets are always a good deal when you're paying less than $10 per lip tar AND getting a full sized lip brush. Only color I already had from that one was the clear and I was going to buy another one of those anyway for sheering so it was worth it.


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> No I don't, but I might need to check in to that one! Do they get stuff at the time it's released?


  Before! The stained glosses have been available since the beginning of the month!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Before! The stained glosses have been available since the beginning of the month!


  	I will definitely check into that then! Thanks for the info!


----------



## xlisaa (May 24, 2013)

I got the Pro's Pick Lip Tar set v3.0. I am loving Radiate, Authentic & Electric Grandma. Femme, not so much, but I would love it to mix though. I also like how there is a clear one in this because I always wanted to try the clear one, but never wanted to pay full price for it, so since it's in a set, I'm completely fine with that!


----------



## Leeny (May 29, 2013)

Hello everyone!  The Eaton Centre Sephora finally updated the OCC display and I ended up getting all the new Stained Gloss lip tars cuz I'm crazy.  LOL  The Version 3.0 set is also in stock (so far).

  	I'm surprised that Psycho has been taken off/discontinued.  It was on my wishlist for awhile but I do have NSFW and Stalker so I think I can survive...

  	Super excited to bust out these new lip tars.  I can't decide which one to try first - Meta or New Wave.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 29, 2013)

Leeny said:


> Hello everyone!  The Eaton Centre Sephora finally updated the OCC display and I ended up getting all the new Stained Gloss lip tars cuz I'm crazy.  LOL  The Version 3.0 set is also in stock (so far).
> 
> I'm surprised that Psycho has been taken off/discontinued.  It was on my wishlist for awhile but I do have NSFW and Stalker so I think I can survive...
> 
> Super excited to bust out these new lip tars.  I can't decide which one to try first - Meta or New Wave.


  	Psycho was discontinued? It's still available on the OCC website so if it's really being discontinued you might want to go ahead and grab it. I received the 3.0 set late last week and will be receiving all of the stained glosses sometime this week (OCC sent a shipment email today!). Can't wait to start playing with them so I can review them and add them to my swatch library on my blog! I think I'm done with lip tars for a little while...at least I hope so. I will have about 40 once the stained glosses arrive...all collected in less than 6 months! Yeah...I need to be done lol


----------



## Leeny (May 30, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Psycho was discontinued? It's still available on the OCC website so if it's really being discontinued you might want to go ahead and grab it. I received the 3.0 set late last week and will be receiving all of the stained glosses sometime this week (OCC sent a shipment email today!). Can't wait to start playing with them so I can review them and add them to my swatch library on my blog! I think I'm done with lip tars for a little while...at least I hope so. I will have about 40 once the stained glosses arrive...all collected in less than 6 months! Yeah...I need to be done lol


  	Sorry, I should have stated that Psycho isn't in the OCC display anymore at the Sephora I go to.  I also noticed that it's not showing up online for Sephora either.

  	I've banned myself from online shopping but thank you for letting me know.    I always end up making a huge mental wishlist when I visit their website.  Crossing my fingers that Sephora stores will start selling more of their line.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 30, 2013)

Leeny said:


> Sorry, I should have stated that Psycho isn't in the OCC display anymore at the Sephora I go to.  I also noticed that it's not showing up online for Sephora either.
> 
> I've banned myself from online shopping but thank you for letting me know.    I always end up making a huge mental wishlist when I visit their website.  Crossing my fingers that Sephora stores will start selling more of their line.


  	I prefer not to shop online for makeup BUT I live in an area where I don't have access to OCC and some brands that I love (or limited access like MAC only having a dept store counter here...and only a fraction of the product line). Once I knew I loved the OCC line I felt more comfortable ordering online...not to mention I know I have access to the full line. All of the Sephora's in my state (they are in the Atlanta area) still don't carry the full line so even when I make a special trip to Sephora I'm disappointed. I think some stores are starting to get more of the line though so hopefully that happens in your local store!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally got my Stained Gloss Lip Tars (at the same time that my MAC AAO order arrived!). Because I'm a lip tar addict I ordered all 6 of them.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Finally got my Stained Gloss Lip Tars (at the same time that my MAC AAO order arrived!). Because I'm a lip tar addict I ordered all 6 of them.


  	they all look good on you


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> they all look good on you


Thank you!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow those stained glosses look gorgeous! im still mad at occ for taking belladona away! why the hell would they do that!!??


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Wow those stained glosses look gorgeous! im still mad at occ for taking belladona away! why the hell would they do that!!??


  	They are beautiful! I haven't had time to play with them by mixing or layering but I actually love them on their own. They feel amazing on the lips too.
  	I didn't fall in love with the brand until AFTER Belladonna was discontinued but I wish they would bring it back. I've played around with mixing to try and dupe the color....RX + Hoochie gets pretty close. They know people want the color back because not long after I figured out that the 2 made a similar dupe they posted the same thing on their FB....hopefully they'll pay attention to the outcry that they just bring the color back lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Do you have the nigels pro discount? I get mine from there for 40% off!


  	Thank you for mentioning the Nigel's pro discount! I applied for it and was approved late last week so I'll be making my future OCC purchases (and some of the others that have a lower pro discount than Nigel's!) from them! Do you know if the brands that say "coming soon" are ones that we can place orders for over the phone? MUFE just says product sold in store...so I'm not sure if that's something that can be ordered over the phone also.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thank you for mentioning the Nigel's pro discount! I applied for it and was approved late last week so I'll be making my future OCC purchases (and some of the others that have a lower pro discount than Nigel's!) from them! Do you know if the brands that say "coming soon" are ones that we can place orders for over the phone? MUFE just says product sold in store...so I'm not sure if that's something that can be ordered over the phone also.


  You're welcome!  I'm pretty sure you can get them over the phone, and that soon they'll be available online. And i think you can get MUFE over the phone as well. I have MUFE's own discount, so that's no worry for me. There's other brands that do discounts as well. Definitely apply for them!  I'm sure someone will hop on this, but I'll be glad to grab some belladonna for people at TMS this weekend if anyone wants one. I doubt they'll have it, but it's worth a check!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'm sure someone will hop on this, but I'll be glad to grab some belladonna for people at TMS this weekend if anyone wants one. I doubt they'll have it, but it's worth a check!


  	If they actually have it there I'd love one, but unless they finally caved in and decided to bring it back I doubt they would. You never know though! BTW...have enough fun for me there lol. I have to wait until September to hit TMS Orlando


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> If they actually have it there I'd love one, but unless they finally caved in and decided to bring it back I doubt they would. You never know though! BTW...have enough fun for me there lol. I have to wait until September to hit TMS Orlando


  I'll grab one for you if they do. I do like that they have new stuff there before it launches. You never tho, they had butch there last year, so i grabbed it. Then they brought it back for a limited time online, so...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'll grab one for you if they do. I do like that they have new stuff there before it launches. You never tho, they had butch there last year, so i grabbed it. Then they brought it back for a limited time online, so...


  	That is true...are planning on taking any of the workshops? I want to just because lol. I love doing workshops...no matter how much I feel like I'm proficient in something I feel like there's always something new to learn.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That is true...are planning on taking any of the workshops? I want to just because lol. I love doing workshops...no matter how much I feel like I'm proficient in something I feel like there's always something new to learn.


  I might take some of the free ones, depending on how long I'm stuck standing in line to buy my stuff lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I might take some of the free ones, depending on how long I'm stuck standing in line to buy my stuff lol


  	Hopefully the wait is nothing like IMATS NY was...I think TMS is probably better organized than most of the booths at IMATS NY was though


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Hopefully the wait is nothing like IMATS NY was...I think TMS is probably better organized than most of the booths at IMATS NY was though


  Oh for sure! Since it's for pros only, it's less crowded, and people tend to be more to the point with their questions. Non-pros get so fascinated with everything going on, wanting to learn it all, it's almost like ADD. But pros tend to be more focused on certain topics. But when it comes to buying stuff, everyone's


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Oh for sure! Since it's for pros only, it's less crowded, and people tend to be more to the point with their questions. Non-pros get so fascinated with everything going on, wanting to learn it all, it's almost like ADD. But pros tend to be more focused on certain topics. But when it comes to buying stuff, everyone's


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'm sure someone will hop on this, but I'll be glad to grab some belladonna for people at TMS this weekend if anyone wants one. I doubt they'll have it, but it's worth a check!


  	I've been searching for Belladonna for ages. If you find it could you please grab one for me too? I wish I could go to something like IMATS or TMS, but the closest is in London and unfortunately I don't have money for a flight and hotel.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I've been searching for Belladonna for ages. If you find it could you please grab one for me too? I wish I could go to something like IMATS or TMS, but the closest is in London and unfortunately I don't have money for a flight and hotel.


  Absolutely. I can't promise it'll be there, but if it is, I'll grab a handful :wink:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Absolutely. I can't promise it'll be there, but if it is, I'll grab a handful


  	Awesome thanks! I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'm sure someone will hop on this, but I'll be glad to grab some belladonna for people at TMS this weekend if anyone wants one. I doubt they'll have it, but it's worth a check!


  	I'd be interested in a Belladonna if you can get it, Erin. TIA!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm interested in a Belladonna as well if you manage to get enough. Thanks in advance


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed it's there!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 5, 2013)

Random moment but I was working on my Excel inventory spreadsheet when I realized just how many lip tars I own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 38 not including backups. I might have to admit I really do have a problem lol


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 5, 2013)

I. Want. Your. Life.   Seriously.  I own 20 and I thought I had a problem Lol  I even hide them from the public. I'm so ashamed Lmfao


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Random moment but I was working on my Excel inventory spreadsheet when I realized just how many lip tars I own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Forgot to quote


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 5, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> I. Want. Your. Life.   Seriously.  I own 20 and I thought I had a problem Lol  I even hide them from the public. I'm so ashamed Lmfao


Sadly, there are still a few more that I want lol.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Random moment but I was working on my Excel inventory spreadsheet when I realized just how many lip tars I own.
> 
> 38 not including backups. I might have to admit I really do have a problem lol


  	that's a lot not counting b/u but you can never have to many lippies


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Random moment but I was working on my Excel inventory spreadsheet when I realized just how many lip tars I own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have 58


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I have 58


Yay! I'm not alone! Now if we count backups I'm in that ball park. That's all ill admit to lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 5, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> that's a lot not counting b/u but you can never have to many lippies


Wish I could say I'm done but it would be a lie. I can only say that I'm done...for the really immediate future (one day at a time...isn't that how they teach addicts to deal with things?)


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yay! I'm not alone! Now if we count backups I'm in that ball park. That's all ill admit to lol


  You have BU liptars!?  I'll never finish one to need a BU! They're so concentrated!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'll never finish one to need a BU! They're so concentrated!


  	I have backups of the primary colors and the whites (feathered and Iced) because I use those a lot for mixing. The other "extra's" I have are colors that ended up being very popular with clients so I didn't want to risk running out. But you're right...because they are so concentrated in general I couldn't imagine going through them so fast on my own. It's why I didn't buy all of them in 2's like I normally would so my kit could have it's own because I felt like I might end up with a lot of product going bad.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 6, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I have backups of the primary colors and the whites (feathered and Iced) because I use those a lot for mixing. The other "extra's" I have are colors that ended up being very popular with clients so I didn't want to risk running out. But you're right...because they are so concentrated in general I couldn't imagine going through them so fast on my own. It's why I didn't buy all of them in 2's like I normally would so my kit could have it's own because I felt like I might end up with a lot of product going bad.


  Gotcha.   Sample cups are your friends!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Gotcha.   Sample cups are your friends!


Absolutely!


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 9, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Iced, Feathered, Tarred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want some Belladonna. Sell Me Some Please!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 9, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'm sure someone will hop on this, but I'll be glad to grab some belladonna for people at TMS this weekend if anyone wants one. I doubt they'll have it, but it's worth a check!


  	Sorry to add more to your load but I would be interested in Belladonna as well if possible.


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 9, 2013)

I think belladonna should just come back available.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 10, 2013)

nunnie115 said:


> I think belladonna should just come back available.


Join the long list of fans that have been vocal with OCC about wanting it back lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 10, 2013)

So the show was yesterday, and no luck with belladonna :crybaby:  They really just need to bring it back!  I suggest everyone emailing OCC and requesting it be relaunched and made perm.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I suggest everyone emailing OCC and requesting it be relaunched and made perm.


  	Thanks for looking anyway Erine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And i agree, they really need to bring Belladonna back and make it perm, so many people are looking for it


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 10, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Thanks for looking anyway Erine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They had to displays set up of the lip tars and i checked each one hoping they'd have it, but to no avail.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for checking, Erin.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks got checking, Erine! I agree...everyone should write them and let them know that we want it back. I wouldn't suggest their FB page though. I honestly would suggest writing their physical address or emailing them...or flooding their twitter lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 11, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I suggest everyone emailing OCC and requesting it be relaunched and made perm.


  	Thanks for looking! I really hope they bright it back or make another purple lip tar like it.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 23, 2013)

Just got my first lip tar! And I'm in love! Got Super NSFW and it's gawgous. They had tons of Nylons left, I was really surprised. But I passed for now. I had already spent too much!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 23, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Just got my first lip tar! And I'm in love! Got Super NSFW and it's gawgous. They had tons of Nylons left, I was really surprised. But I passed for now. I had already spent too much!


You will join the ranks of the lip tar addicts. I guarantee lol


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 23, 2013)

Added 3 more Lip Tars to my collection last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Hush, Grandma, and Pretty Boy. Can't wait to haul more of them, still soooo many i want, if not all of them lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 23, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Added 3 more Lip Tars to my collection last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I'm not too far from having the entire current collection I feel obligated to complete the set lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 23, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Since I'm not too far from having the entire current collection I feel obligated to complete the set lol


  That's what i did!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> That's what i did!


  	I just need OCC not to release anything new until at least September lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 23, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I just need OCC not to release anything new until at least September lol.


  Imagine a vampy range for fall   Burgundy Merlot Wine Auburn Raisin


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Raisin








I'd LOVE that!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> That's what i did!


  	Yeah i've seen the pictures on here, very impressive collections you have there ladies! Like Lip Tar heaven lol


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Raisin


  	Yes please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Would buy the entire collection in a heartbeat!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Yes please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Right!?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 24, 2013)

So I just read an article that said Beyonce was wearing Divine lip tar while on her latest tour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Steps away from computer before I order it*


----------



## lilinah (Jun 25, 2013)

My Lip Tar collection is quite modest

  	--- Batty - pearlized true black (Sci-Fi Lullabies)
  	--- Power Plant - metallic teal/green
  	--- Butch - periwinkle blue <3 <3 <3
  	--- Belladonna - "very violet" (actually red-violet with slight shimmer) <3 <3

  	I don't see myself having any need for the whole collection - there are a lot of colors i just don't wear. However, I know i definitely want more. But i just keep getting suckered into those darn MAC LE collections that suck the life out of my wallet.

  	BTW, your swatches are a great help, Erine. Thanks for all of them!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 25, 2013)

lilinah said:


> My Lip Tar collection is quite modest  --- Batty - pearlized true black (Sci-Fi Lullabies) ---Power Plant - metallic teal/green ---Butch - periwinkle blue


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 26, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Raisin


  	you forgotted eggplant!!!


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 26, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Random moment but I was working on my Excel inventory spreadsheet when I realized just how many lip tars I own.
> 
> 38 not including backups. I might have to admit I really do have a problem lol


  	want!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 26, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> want!


I hear that a lot!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> you forgotted eggplant!!!


  EGGPLANT!!!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wore my super nsfw Sat and it lasted all day! I so need to get more of these! Don't know why I've seen reviews saying there isn't much gold in it. I see plenty of gold shimmer.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 1, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Wore my super nsfw Sat and it lasted all day! I so need to get more of these! Don't know why I've seen reviews saying there isn't much gold in it. I see plenty of gold shimmer.


Hmmm...haven't heard that complaint before! Glad you loved it though and plan to buy more.


----------



## singer82 (Jul 1, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Hmmm...haven't heard that complaint before! Glad you loved it though and plan to buy more.


  I just saw it on a couple blog reviews. I already have Lovecraft in my sephora cart waiting for the Ariel collection. It's taking forever so a few more might get thrown in there :wink: lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 1, 2013)

singer82 said:


> I just saw it on a couple blog reviews. I already have Lovecraft in my sephora cart waiting for the Ariel collection. It's taking forever so a few more might get thrown in there :wink: lol


That's usually how it goes...a few more somehow sneak into the cart lol


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwwwww. went to Sephora and they only had two lip tars in. A yellow and white one. So disappointed. I don't own any lip tars and was looking forward to getting one.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 3, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> Awwwwww. went to Sephora and they only had two lip tars in. A yellow and white one. So disappointed. I don't own any lip tars and was looking forward to getting one.


Some Sephora's still don't have great selection from what I've been told. All of mine have been ordered online from OCCs website or Sephora's except the ones I picked up at IMATS. I was proud of myself yesterday...I placed an order on Nigel's for a bunch of OCC stuff and not a single lip tar was in the order lol. That's progress for me lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

So I FINALLY got my January Rising tar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look hot with this one lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 4, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> So I FINALLY got my January Rising tar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You share a pic! I STILL haven't received mine


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 


		 			You share a pic! I STILL haven't received mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I will! Did you get the email she sent out like a week or so ago? Should be getting it by the 8th.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 4, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I will! Did you get the email she sent out like a week or so ago? Should be getting it by the 8th.


No I didn't (unless it's in my spam). I'll look for it though


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 4, 2013)

Just got my JR yesterday.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

January Rising on me.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 4, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> January Rising on me.


Love it! I'm a lip tar Heaux (yes it STILL hasn't gotten old lol). Hope mine gets here soon!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Love it! I'm a lip tar *Heaux* (yes it STILL hasn't gotten old lol). Hope mine gets here soon!


  	Will never get old!

  	Hope you love it when you get it, almost want another one myself!


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 5, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> January Rising on me.


 this looks so good on you.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 5, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LouGarner* 

 
this looks so good on you. 



  	Thanks!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anyone else find that the lighter colors tend to fade off pretty quickly?  I wore Memento the other day and it didn't even last through dinner.  Kind of disappointed and wondering if there's some secret that I'm unaware of...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 8, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Does anyone else find that the lighter colors tend to fade off pretty quickly?  I wore Memento the other day and it didn't even last through dinner.  Kind of disappointed and wondering if there's some secret that I'm unaware of...


The only time I notice that is if I eat something that is a bit on the oily side. I wore Ophelia today and ate those huge onion rings from Arby's lol. It didn't wear off per say but there was a bit of fading around the center of my lips. Nothing noticeable (except by me). Besides I'm pretty sure the same would have happened if I wore a darker color and ate the same thing...only it would have been more visible.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 9, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> The only time I notice that is if I eat something that is a bit on the oily side. I wore Ophelia today and ate those huge onion rings from Arby's lol. It didn't wear off per say but there was a bit of fading around the center of my lips. Nothing noticeable (except by me). Besides I'm pretty sure the same would have happened if I wore a darker color and ate the same thing...only it would have been more visible.


  	See, mine faded off _completely _by the end of the meal.  And it would've faded off after a few hours without eating too.  Maybe I'm not using enough?  I'll have to try doing a layer, letting it dry down, then doing another layer next time.  Or maybe use a lip primer.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 9, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> See, mine faded off _completely_ by the end of the meal.  And it would've faded off after a few hours without eating too.  Maybe I'm not using enough?  I'll have to try doing a layer, letting it dry down, then doing another layer next time.  Or maybe use a lip primer.  :dunno:


It really depends on what kind of meal you ate. Can't really say that's a problem. As far as yours Wearing off quickly even if you aren't eating...not sure what that is about. A primer might help. You can also try a lip liner (if you don't have one close to the lip tar color you could use a clear Liner. You can also try the blot method (apply, blot, apply again).


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 




  	Did you get January Rising yet?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 9, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Did you get January Rising yet?


Not yet! I just went to check the mail after UPS dropped off a package (sadly, it wasn't with that. I had forgot that I ordered a bunch of OCC loose concentrates and 3 SugarPill eye shadows from Nigel's).


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 12, 2013)

OCC already has me excited for the Fall releases.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want my hands on that purple! Who am I kidding...I want them all lol


----------



## sss215 (Jul 13, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> So I FINALLY got my January Rising tar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Richelle83 said:


> January Rising on me.


  JR looks nice on you! I still have to grab one.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 13, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


I was JUST about to post this! OCC knows how to pull me back in! Lol. Wonder when will the Fall line drop. Would love if it premiered at The Makeup Show Orlando


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 13, 2013)

I STILL haven't received my JR


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 13, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I was JUST about to post this! OCC knows how to pull me back in! Lol. Wonder when will the Fall line drop. Would love if it premiered at The Makeup Show Orlando


  I see that happening :nods:   





butterflyeyes said:


> I STILL haven't received my JR


  I'd be emailing them tomorrow.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 13, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I see that happening :nods: I'd be emailing them tomorrow.


I definitely will


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  	Oh hellz yeah!!!


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous, Richelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





butterflyeyes said:


> I want my hands on that purple! Who am I kidding...I want them all lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## erine1881 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


Watched the video....as expected I'm in love lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 14, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Watched the video....as expected I'm in love lol


  :nods:


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 14, 2013)

Launches 8/23


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Launches 8/23


I saw that. What I saw was that it launches at Sephora on that date....I'm hoping it's not just Sephora though


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Launches 8/23








That's not far away! *marks calendar*


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> January Rising on me.


  	Great pic Richelle, January Rising suits you really well!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  	Omg i want them all, they look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks so much for sharing girls!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  These are beautiful and the vid was cute. I can't wait!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>








  When I first caught a glimpse of this pic, I thought it reminded me of Black Dahlia...then I saw that it's actually called Black Metal Dahlia.  BD was my first lip tar and continues to be my undisputed favorite to this day.  THIS I will buy!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

...is this one LE???


ChosenOne said:


> When I first caught a glimpse of this pic, I thought it reminded me of Black Dahlia...then I saw that it's actually called *Black Metal Dahlia. * BD was my first lip tar and continues to be my undisputed favorite to this day.  THIS I will buy!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

The purple looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





erine1881 said:


>


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I saw that. What I saw was that it launches at Sephora on that date....I'm hoping it's not just Sephora though


  And on OCC's site too. If it's like last time, Nigels will have it sooner. Yay 40% off!!!   





MACina said:


> The purple looks awesome :eyelove:


  I wish it wasn't in the gloss formula tho   Can you imagine it in the regular tar formula!?


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

But I think that I want to try it regardless because I have never tried one with a gloss formula.



erine1881 said:


> *Can you imagine it in the regular tar formula!?*


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...is this one LE???


  	No idea!  I hope not, but with how long it takes me to get through a lip tar, I'm not terribly concerned.  As long as they never discontinue my Black Dahlia, I'm good.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> And on OCC's site too. If it's like last time, Nigels will have it sooner. Yay 40% off!!!


 That's what I'm hoping! If it's not at Nigel's then at least I have OCC's discount to fall back on but 40% is a whole lot better than 20% lol.   A little off topic...when I placed my first order with Nigel's (OCC Loose Color Concentrates and a few SugarPill shadows) I swear it took forever for them to deliver. Ground shipping is a pain lol. That's the only bad part of ordering from Nigel's. In the future I know I'll have to pony up more for faster shipping (I wish they had some form of free shipping...if they do I missed it).


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That's what I'm hoping! If it's not at Nigel's then at least I have OCC's discount to fall back on but 40% is a whole lot better than 20% lol.   A little off topic...when I placed my first order with Nigel's (OCC Loose Color Concentrates and a few SugarPill shadows) I swear it took forever for them to deliver. Ground shipping is a pain lol. That's the only bad part of ordering from Nigel's. In the future I know I'll have to pony up more for faster shipping (I wish they had some form of free shipping...if they do I missed it).


  Omg it DOES take forever! And their shipping is $$$! I'm ordering some stuff from naimies and the exact same stuff from nigels is TWICE the cost to ship. $10 from naimies, $20 from nigels! That's rediculous!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Omg it DOES take forever! And their shipping is $$$! I'm ordering some stuff from naimies and the exact same stuff from nigels is TWICE the cost to ship. $10 from naimies, $20 from nigels! That's rediculous!


Ok so it's not just me! I thought I was going crazy! In the end even with the shipping the stuff I ordered was cheaper from Nigel's than it was from OCC with their shipping. And I was complaining about OCC's flat $5 fee lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Ok so it's not just me! I thought I was going crazy! In the end even with the shipping the stuff I ordered was cheaper from Nigel's than it was from OCC with their shipping. And I was complaining about OCC's flat $5 fee lol


  Yeah nigels shipping is  but the discount definitely makes up for it!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jul 15, 2013)

After initially being overwhelmed by the lip tar display I finally bit the bullet and bought myself Pretty Boy. I'd had my eye on Strumpet but it wasn't berry enough for me.  I'll still be buying it eventually, though. 





I think my next buy will be Black Dahlia because why not? 





Also, January Rising looks hawt on you, Richelle!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 15, 2013)

The dark berry color and purple gloss are Gorg.  If the Berry one is a metallic imma go crazy!  Even if its not I still want it Hehe Thanks Erine!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh. My. God.    I need this!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Oh. My. God.    I need this!!!


That looks like Triptych with a slight green to it. Or my phone is playing tricks with me lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That looks like Triptych with a slight green to it. Or my phone is playing tricks with me lol


  It's like a light swampy green


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It's like a light swampy green


Well you know me...if they make it I will buy lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Well you know me...if they make it I will buy lol


  Too bad i don't know anyone attending comi-con


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Too bad i don't know anyone attending comi-con


Me neither


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

Me too....but you are right.It takes a long time to finish a lip tar!


ChosenOne said:


> No idea! * I hope not*, but with how long it takes me to get through a lip tar, I'm not terribly concerned.  As long as they never discontinue my Black Dahlia, I'm good.


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





erine1881 said:


>


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


 http://www.temptalia.com/occ-debuts-at-comic-con-with-fragmented-lip-tar#more-123257

_ 	Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics makes their long-awaited debut at San Diego Comic-Con (July 18-21, 2013) in a collaboration with artist Gail Potocki._
_ 	To commemorate their arrival into Comic-Con, Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics has worked with renowned Symbolist painter Gail Potocki to *launch a limited edition metallic Lip Tar* that is inspired by her latest series of paintings, “Fragmented Alice” — a uniquely macabre take on Alice in Wonderland. *The exclusive Lip Tar in ‘Fragmented’ is a metallic acid green shade that boasts an unprecedented amount of metallic pigment,* leaving a spectacularly foil-like finish on the lips that’s unquestionably attention-getting. San Diego Comic-Con is the perfect platform to launch this collaboration as it has become the largest pop-culture event in the world and features not only comics but all aspects of popular arts. Attendees of San Diego Comic-Con can be the first to pick up ‘Fragmented’ Lip Tar: Metallic at the Century Guild booth (#2845) beginning on Preview Night, July 17th._
_ 	But that’s not all! ‘Fragmented’ Lip Tar: Metallic is a preview of what’s to come next from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics. Stay tuned for more announcements coming soon on the full “Fragmented Alice” limited-edition collection, set to launch August 2013._

_ This sounds interesting!_


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 17, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-debuts-at-comic-con-with-fragmented-lip-tar#more-123257 _Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics makes their long-awaited debut at San Diego Comic-Con (July 18-21, 2013) in a collaboration with artist Gail Potocki._
> _To commemorate their arrival into Comic-Con, Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics has worked with renowned Symbolist painter Gail Potocki to *launch a limited edition metallic Lip Tar* that is inspired by her latest series of paintings, “Fragmented Alice” — a uniquely macabre take on Alice in Wonderland. *The exclusive Lip Tar in ‘Fragmented’ is a metallic acid green shade that boasts an unprecedented amount of metallic pigment,* leaving a spectacularly foil-like finish on the lips that’s unquestionably attention-getting. San Diego Comic-Con is the perfect platform to launch this collaboration as it has become the largest pop-culture event in the world and features not only comics but all aspects of popular arts. Attendees of San Diego Comic-Con can be the first to pick up ‘Fragmented’ Lip Tar: Metallic at the Century Guild booth (#2845) beginning on Preview Night, July 17th._
> _But that’s not all! ‘Fragmented’ Lip Tar: Metallic is a preview of what’s to come next from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics. Stay tuned for more announcements coming soon on the full “Fragmented Alice” limited-edition collection, set to launch August 2013._
> _ _
> _This sounds interesting!_


A friend called me to tell me that he was going to Comic-Con so I have told him that he has no choice...he has to pick up this lovely for me lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2013)

Lucky you!!! This is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





butterflyeyes said:


> A friend called me to tell me that he was going to Comic-Con so I have told him that he has no choice...*he has to pick up this lovely for me *lol


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 17, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> A friend called me to tell me that he was going to Comic-Con so I have told him that he has no choice...he has to pick up this lovely for me lol


  	Lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you post a swatch for us when you get it, pretty please?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 17, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> A friend called me to tell me that he was going to Comic-Con so I have told him that he has no choice...he has to pick up this lovely for me lol


  Lucky!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 17, 2013)

I will definitely post swatches!


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2013)

...thank you!!!!!


butterflyeyes said:


> I will definitely post swatches!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 17, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I will definitely post swatches!


  	Awesome, thank you very much!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 18, 2013)

Swatches of the Fragmented Lip Tar on T's site:

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-fragmented-metallic-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches

  	I'm in love with it, such a beautiful and unique shade.
  	I really hope i can get my hands on this one asap


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 18, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Swatches of the Fragmented Lip Tar on T's site:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-fragmented-metallic-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


  	Thanks!!

  	I'm loving the label more than the shade itself lol. Glad they finally did that!


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

....prettyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!

  	And really very unique....I need it!

	Thank you for sharing, Liz!



Liz2012 said:


> Swatches of the Fragmented Lip Tar on T's site:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-fragmented-metallic-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 18, 2013)

You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i agree Richelle, the new labels are definitely an improvement.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got a call from my friend that he FINALLY found the booth (typical man that wouldn't ask for directions lol). He snagged me 2 of them. Now I just need him to be a doll and overnight them to me lol.


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

...this great, butterflyeyes!


butterflyeyes said:


> Just got a call from my friend that he FINALLY found the booth (typical man that wouldn't ask for directions lol).* He snagged me 2 of them.* Now I just need him to be a doll and overnight them to me lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> ompom: ...this great, butterflyeyes!


I'll have to decide if I'll do a blog giveaway or if I'll finally make a clearance bin on here and start unloading some of the stuff I've been meaning to sale. I doubt I would need 2 and was surprised when he said he got them.


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

That is a great idea.Your readers will love it!


butterflyeyes said:


> I'll have to decide if I'll do* a blog giveaway* or if I'll finally make a clearance bin on here and start unloading some of the stuff I've been meaning to sale. I doubt I would need 2 and was surprised when he said he got them.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Just got a call from my friend that he FINALLY found the booth (typical man that wouldn't ask for directions lol). He snagged me 2 of them. Now I just need him to be a doll and overnight them to me lol.


  	That's really nice of your friend that he searched and got them for you  Can't wait to get mine in august 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also really curious to see what other products there will be in the full collection


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am not sure but I think that Black Metal Dahlia is part of the collection too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> That's really nice of your friend that he searched and got them for you  Can't wait to get mine in august
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> Me too :cheer:   I am not sure but I think that Black Metal Dahlia is part of the collection too


I think so. All of the pics that OCC teased with are part of the Fall collection according to them. I'm excited for them all. I'm an admitted lip tar addict lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you!

  	I am very excited too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





butterflyeyes said:


> I think so. *All of the pics that OCC teased with are part of the Fall collection according to them.* I'm excited for them all. I'm an admitted lip tar addict lol


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I'm in love already!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'll have to decide if I'll do a blog giveaway or if I'll finally make a clearance bin on here and start unloading some of the stuff I've been meaning to sale. I doubt I would need 2 and was surprised when he said he got them.


  I'd love to take it off your hands if you decide not to do a giveaway.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'd love to take it off your hands if you decide not to do a giveaway.


Ok. I'll let you know when I get them!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Ok. I'll let you know when I get them!


  Gracias!


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ChosenOne said:


> I'm in love already!!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 18, 2013)

Omg fall is going to be awesome! I love that you can layer other brands of lippies. I put my outragously fun from MAC over my super nsfw lip tar, loved the color! It also lasted through two hours standing in the heat, and through the whole outdoor John Mayer concert. These are quickly becoming a new obsession!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 20, 2013)

Has anybody tried the glosses yet? What do you think?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 20, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Has anybody tried the glosses yet? What do you think?


Yes I have all of them. I like them for a quick gloss kind of day look. I haven't really layered them over anything yet except one over a lip pencil.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 21, 2013)

I really like them. Very pigmented for glosses. I'm happy with the staying power too. I hope he makes a black one. I really need that. A gloss, not the  original lip tar.


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

That sounds so nice....I really have to try their glosses too!


butterflyeyes said:


> Yes I have all of them.* I like them for a quick gloss kind of day look.* I haven't really layered them over anything yet except one over a lip pencil.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 21, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I really like them. Very pigmented for glosses. I'm happy with the staying power too. *I hope he makes a black one. I really need that. A gloss, not the  original lip tar*.


  If you have Tarred lip tar and the clear one you can make your own black gloss (or even if you mix Tarred with your favorite non-silicone based lip balm). Just a thought to consider if it's something you want now versus hoping they come out with a black one. I imagine if it's not part of the Fall collection it might not happen until next year if at all. Just guessing.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 22, 2013)

My Fragmented lip tars arrived this morning! Had to immediately do a quick swatch lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2013)

....prettyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!

	Thank you, butterflyeyes!



butterflyeyes said:


> My Fragmented lip tars arrived this morning! Had to immediately do a quick swatch lol


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> My Fragmented lip tars arrived this morning! Had to immediately do a quick swatch lol


  	Thanks for the swatch butterflyeyes, it's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also really like that they've put Gail Potocki's painting on the carton inside the packaging.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 22, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Thanks for the swatch butterflyeyes, it's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend said that these were at the booth that was showcasing this painting and other artwork that this gallery carries so it was fitting that OCC included the pic of the painting with this lip tar. If I'm not mistaken, the whole Fall collection releasing in August is part of the Fragmented Alice collection so there might be other pics from paintings to go with those lip tars. I'm excited about the ones that OCC teased us with via Instagram!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> My friend said that these were at the booth that was showcasing this painting and other artwork that this gallery carries so it was fitting that OCC included the pic of the painting with this lip tar. If I'm not mistaken, the whole Fall collection releasing in August is part of the Fragmented Alice collection so there might be other pics from paintings to go with those lip tars. I'm excited about the ones that OCC teased us with via Instagram!


  	You and me both! Can't wait to hear more about the fall collection


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2013)

Me neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> You and me both! *Can't wait to hear more about the fall collection*


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jul 22, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> My Fragmented lip tars arrived this morning! Had to immediately do a quick swatch lol


  	I really hope that this color is available at my local Sephora(s). It seems my area only carries a couple OCC items and damns the rest to other stores and online. I can't justify a 2 hour trek to a different sephora, and my situation doesn't allow me to shop online. :/


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 22, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> I really hope that this color is available at my local Sephora(s). It seems my area only carries a couple OCC items and damns the rest to other stores and online. I can't justify a 2 hour trek to a different sephora, and my situation doesn't allow me to shop online. :/


  	If I'm not mistaken, when the collection releases it will be in Sephora stores also. Only problem is that a lot of people are still saying their stores don't have a lot of product. I don't have a Sephora locally and I haven't been to any of the Atlanta area ones recently. If your situation for online ordering is due to not having a credit card something to consider if you would like to order online is buying a prepaid refillable credit card (like one from Wal-Mart). That way you can't spend any more than you have on the card and it allows you to have access to things that your local store may not carry. Just a thought.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jul 22, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> If I'm not mistaken, when the collection releases it will be in Sephora stores also. Only problem is that a lot of people are still saying their stores don't have a lot of product. I don't have a Sephora locally and I haven't been to any of the Atlanta area ones recently. If your situation for online ordering is due to not having a credit card something to consider if you would like to order online is buying a prepaid refillable credit card (like one from Wal-Mart). That way you can't spend any more than you have on the card and it allows you to have access to things that your local store may not carry. Just a thought.


	No, it's not that the issue is that Sephora won't have it. It's just, the Sephoras nearby don't carry the line except for a couple items. I know many Sephoras carry the full line, but the ones near where I live don't. If I were to go to a Sephora that carries the full OCC line, it'd be a 2 hour drive. :/ My local Sephoras don't carry Bite Beauty nor do they carry Becca Cosmetics either.

  	And the online ordering situation doesn't have anything to do with credit cards. It's a complicated situation that I'd prefer not to explain on an online forum.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 22, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> No, it's not that the issue is that Sephora won't have it. It's just, the Sephoras nearby don't carry the line except for a couple items. I know many Sephoras carry the full line, but the ones near where I live don't. If I were to go to a Sephora that carries the full OCC line, it'd be a 2 hour drive. :/ My local Sephoras don't carry Bite Beauty nor do they carry Becca Cosmetics either.  And the online ordering situation doesn't have anything to do with credit cards. It's a complicated situation that I'd prefer not to explain on an online forum.


No problem. It just tends to be common for people to not like using CC's for shopping. Well hopefully your local Sephora will get the collection.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 22, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> I really hope that this color is available at my local Sephora(s). It seems my area only carries a couple OCC items and damns the rest to other stores and online. I can't justify a 2 hour trek to a different sephora, and my situation doesn't allow me to shop online. :/


  If I'm not mistaken, this colour was a comic-con exclusive.


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  	Oh no what a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really wanted this.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this colour was a comic-con exclusive.





MACina said:


> :crybaby:





Liz2012 said:


> Oh no what a shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  According to Temptalia's write up, it debuted at the Con, but will be in Sephora and at the OCC Flagship next month   I'm actually thinking about getting it and sheeting it out with a gloss. Spring Bean was an amazing color on brown girls and I was sorry to see it go!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 23, 2013)

sss215 said:


> According to Temptalia's write up, it debuted at the Con, but will be in Sephora and at the OCC Flagship next month   I'm actually thinking about getting it and sheeting it out with a gloss. Spring Bean was an amazing color on brown girls and I was sorry to see it go!


I emailed OCC to ask and their answer is vague. They say it was initially made exclusively for Comic-con but no final decision has been made on it's full release. The Fragmented Alice collection is a separate collection for now (no clarification on the name of the collection for the teaser pics being hash tagged as Moderncraft and if it is the same collection as the Fragmented Alice collection or not). So the final answer is unknown lol. They may be trying to see how it faired at Comic-com or see how people are reacting to the bloggers reviews.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 23, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I emailed OCC to ask and their answer is vague. They say it was initially made exclusively for Comic-con but no final decision has been made on it's full release. The Fragmented Alice collection is a separate collection for now (no clarification on the name of the collection for the teaser pics being hash tagged as Moderncraft and if it is the same collection as the Fragmented Alice collection or not). So the final answer is unknown lol. They may be trying to see how it faired at Comic-com or see how people are reacting to the bloggers reviews.


  See with OCC, I feel like anything goes when it comes to the colors they sell.  I can't imagine them saying something is too outrageous and didn't do well at an event so we'll scrap it. They are know for colors like this.  I also don't think a comic book/sci fi/fantasy/cosplay/etc event is a true indicator of how it will sell, lol. I hope we see it as part of their full line though, especially with Halloween coming up, and the fact you can use the color on the skin as well.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 23, 2013)

sss215 said:


> See with OCC, I feel like anything goes when it comes to the colors they sell.  I can't imagine them saying something is too outrageous and didn't do well at an event so we'll scrap it. They are know for colors like this.  I also don't think a comic book/sci fi/fantasy/cosplay/etc event is a true indicator of how it will sell, lol. I hope we see it as part of their full line though, especially with Halloween coming up, and the fact you can use the color on the skin as well.


Well the way it was explained to me is that it's whole purpose of creation was for this exclusive collaboration, NOT for their regular sales (much like January Rising was created not for regular sales but for that specific project). So the idea is not too far fetched that it might not be made available for everyone. They clearly never planned on it because they don't have an answer as to if they will release it for further sell. Hopefully they will since the email said they are still deciding. I don't think it's a question of the color being too over the top. It's if they want to produce more or if what they made is it (again...like JR). Just my thoughts...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I emailed OCC to ask and their answer is vague. They say it was initially made exclusively for Comic-con but no final decision has been made on it's full release. The Fragmented Alice collection is a separate collection for now (no clarification on the name of the collection for the teaser pics being hash tagged as Moderncraft and if it is the same collection as the Fragmented Alice collection or not). So the final answer is unknown lol. They may be trying to see how it faired at Comic-com or see how people are reacting to the bloggers reviews.


  	So there's still a chance we're able to get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope it'll also appear on the OCC website then, cause that's the only place i'm able to order from.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 23, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Well the way it was explained to me is that it's whole purpose of creation was for this exclusive collaboration, NOT for their regular sales (much like January Rising was created not for regular sales but for that specific project). So the idea is not too far fetched that it might not be made available for everyone. They clearly never planned on it because they don't have an answer as to if they will release it for further sell. Hopefully they will since the email said they are still deciding. I don't think it's a question of the color being too over the top. It's if they want to produce more or if what they made is it (again...like JR). Just my thoughts...


  I see what you are saying. I take the vagueness of them not knowing as typical, we don't want the fans/consumers to know yet; or the I can't confirm yet type of response that businesses do.   Maybe they just want to keep the aura of exclusivity going, who knows.  Temptalia gets a lot of PR and product from OCC, so I assumed she would have the scoop.   





Liz2012 said:


> So there's still a chance we're able to get it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope so too!


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

Me too!!!!


Liz2012 said:


> So there's still a chance we're able to get it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow...out of curiosity I checked eBay to see if people were trying to sell Fragmented. Someone has it listed with a starting bid for $49.99! Not knocking anyone's hustle but that's more than a $30 up charge.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 24, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wow...out of curiosity I checked eBay to see if people were trying to sell Fragmented. Someone has it listed with a starting bid for $49.99! Not knocking anyone's hustle but that's more than a $30 up charge.


  That's crazy!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 24, 2013)

$30 wouls be reasonable. But a $30 profit for that is rediculous!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> $30 wouls be reasonable. But a $30 profit for that is rediculous!


Exactly! Surprisingly (unless I didn't search right) it's the only one being sold on there.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 29, 2013)

And here's the press release http://www.temptalia.com/occ-makeup-moderncraft-collection-for-fall-2013-lip-tars

  	I'll take Role Play, Anita and Black Metal Dahlia.

  	Possibly Dekadent


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jul 29, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> And here's the press release http://www.temptalia.com/occ-makeup-moderncraft-collection-for-fall-2013-lip-tars
> 
> I'll take Role Play, Anita and Black Metal Dahlia.
> 
> Possibly Dekadent


	I want nearly all of them. x__x


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> And here's the press release http://www.temptalia.com/occ-makeup-moderncraft-collection-for-fall-2013-lip-tars   I'll take Role Play, Anita and Black Metal Dahlia.  Possibly Dekadent


I'll take them all but I didn't need the press to decide that lol.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'll take them all but I didn't need the press to decide that lol.


  	Oh, did we have the names before because I don't remember seeing them?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Oh, did we have the names before because I don't remember seeing them?


I know we had at least Black Metal Dahlia from the teaser pics and video OCC had on their Instagram. I can't recall if in the video she said the names as she modeled the colors (have to go look again).  Took a quick look and yes, names were shown on some of the pics.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just the lip tars for me.


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you, Richelle!

	I want all of them (exept for Mein Herr) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Richelle83 said:


> And here's the press release http://www.temptalia.com/occ-makeup-moderncraft-collection-for-fall-2013-lip-tars
> 
> I'll take Role Play, Anita and Black Metal Dahlia.
> 
> Possibly Dekadent


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Just the lip tars for me.


I never paid attention to the loose Colour concentrates until recently and now I love them. I initially wanted them because of some of the lip tar looks I saw that used them


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 30, 2013)

*sigh*  Maybe I'll pass on these.  A couple of them look pretty, but I just don't get the wear out of them that everyone else does.  Black Dahlia is definitely the best on me, both in color and in longevity...but I haven't had much luck with the others.  Maybe the darker lip tars stay better on me than the lighter ones (which of course makes sense...same with lipsticks), but I had higher hopes for these based on how great they seem to work for everybody else.  Memento doesn't even last me through a meal.  Oh well... Money saved, I guess...

  	Done with my Eeyore impression now, lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 30, 2013)

I want black metal dahlia and role play!!


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2013)

Swatches and reviews of Dekadent and Mein Herr on *temptalia.com*:

http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-...lip-tar-stained-gloss-reviews-photos-swatches

  	I am disappointed in Dekadent....Mein Herr was a skip anyway and I will
  	also skip Dekadent.
  	Too bad....I was hoping to love it


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Swatches and reviews of Dekadent and Mein Herr on *temptalia.com*:  http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-...lip-tar-stained-gloss-reviews-photos-swatches  I am disappointed in Dekadent....Mein Herr was a skip anyway and I will also skip Dekadent. Too bad....I was hoping to love it :sigh:


I'm not surprised by the pigmentation in these. They are stained lip glosses. But it needs to pointed out that it looks like Christine didn't layer to build pigmentation (which if you don't do then none of the stained glosses have strong pigmentation). So it just depends on what you're looking for. If you wanted lip tar pigmentation then the stained glosses are a pass anyway.


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, I know.But this is really _very_ sheer....even for a stained gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So I am with Erine....and will only get the 4 lip tars!


butterflyeyes said:


> I'm not surprised by the pigmentation in these.* They are stained lip glosses.* But it needs to pointed out that it looks like Christine didn't layer to build pigmentation (which if you don't do then none of the stained glosses have strong pigmentation). So it just depends on what you're looking for. If you wanted lip tar pigmentation then the stained glosses are a pass anyway.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes, I know.But this is really _very_ sheer....even for a stained gloss :dunno:   So I am with Erine....and will only get the 4 lip tars!


 I guess because I'm used to applying the stained glosses very sheer for the first layer and then applying a 2nd layer after a few minutes that I'm used to what I'm seeing in T's review pics. I wish the darker color was a lip tar instead (especially for a Fall color) but I can envision so many layering looks with it lol.


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2013)

If Dekadent was a lip tar I would soooooooo get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





butterflyeyes said:


> I guess because I'm used to applying the stained glosses very sheer for the first layer and then applying a 2nd layer after a few minutes that I'm used to what I'm seeing in T's review pics. I wish the darker color was a lip tar instead (especially for a Fall color) but I can envision so many layering looks with it lol.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 31, 2013)

Eh...I'll pass on the stains too.


----------



## singer82 (Jul 31, 2013)

I def want the two Metallics!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 31, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'm not surprised by the pigmentation in these. They are stained lip glosses. But it needs to pointed out that it looks like Christine didn't layer to build pigmentation (which if you don't do then none of the stained glosses have strong pigmentation). So it just depends on what you're looking for. If you wanted lip tar pigmentation then the stained glosses are a pass anyway.


  ITA!    





MACina said:


> Yes, I know.But this is really _very_ sheer....even for a stained gloss :dunno:   So I am with Erine....and will only get the 4 lip tars!


  Her application of Dekadent seems extra light to me.  Seems spotty and I don't want to say on purpose but it seems like it could be applied a little differently. Dekadent reminds me of Revenge is Sweet by MAC and a Flirt color called Berry Bombshell as far as shade range.   Anyway, I live for colors like this because I have pigmented lips and the peachy pink color of my lips blends so well with the violet.  I also think this color will be great with their Hootchie and Belladonna, even Black Dahlia and Lydia   Mein Herr will amp up a nude lipstick as well.  Colors like these are the icing on the cake; at least that's how I see it.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely skipping Dekadent. She obviously put it on extra light especially after looking at the pic Erine posted with the whole collection. Not to mention we've seen other swatches of the stained glosses that don't look like a miniscule drop of color with mostly petroleum jelly lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 31, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Definitely skipping Dekadent. She obviously put it on extra light especially after looking at the pic Erine posted with the whole collection. Not to mention we've seen other swatches of the stained glosses that don't look like a miniscule drop of color with mostly petroleum jelly lol.


Exactly! I think she sometimes does a disservice at showing products when she applies it in a manner that gives a false idea of what it really looks if using a "normal" amount. Some pics she uses a lot of product...others it looks like she didn't use enough. Not to say that the stained glosses are ever as pigmented as the regular ones but putting it one extra thin doesn't help either. It's like when you see people review regular lip tars but obviously used a ton of it but implies that they only used a tiny drop.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 31, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I guess because I'm used to applying the stained glosses very sheer for the first layer and then applying a 2nd layer after a few minutes that I'm used to what I'm seeing in T's review pics. *I wish the darker color was a lip tar instead* (especially for a Fall color) but I can envision so many layering looks with it lol.





MACina said:


> If Dekadent was a lip tar I would soooooooo get it :eyelove:


  Could you imagine!? :blink:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 31, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Could you imagine!? :blink:


 Just inspires me to do some mix play lol.


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Could you imagine!?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

I just saw Ts review of two of he newcomers and I ha e to agree with those that said she used a light touch. she seems to do that alot either uses too much or too little! I still like her site n everything but I'm glad I found Specktra!  hope she does the rest soon so I can decide on what ima get


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 2, 2013)

Swatches of Black Metal Dahlia & Role Play Lip Tars on T's website:

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-black-metal-dahlia-role-play-metallic-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches

  	Getting both for sure!


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Swatches and reviews of Dekadent and Mein Herr on *temptalia.com*:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-...lip-tar-stained-gloss-reviews-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for sharing MACina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Actually i like the looks of them and since i don't own any Stained Glosses yet i'm very tempted to give these 2 a try


----------



## Addict4MAC (Aug 2, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Swatches of Black Metal Dahlia & Role Play Lip Tars on T's website:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-black-metal-dahlia-role-play-metallic-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches
> 
> Getting both for sure!


	I want Role Play! I don't think I have the guts to pull off Black Metal Dahlia!


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

....OMG! They were on my list anyway and this confirms that I need them both!


Liz2012 said:


> Swatches of Black Metal Dahlia & Role Play Lip Tars on T's website:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-black-metal-dahlia-role-play-metallic-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches
> 
> Getting both for sure!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Swatches of Black Metal Dahlia & Role Play Lip Tars on T's website:  http://www.temptalia.com/occ-black-metal-dahlia-role-play-metallic-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches  Getting both for sure!


  They are everything I was hoping they would be! Can't wait to get them! :happydance:  I wonder what the other Alice colors are. Cause I thought these were from that.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Aug 2, 2013)

singer82 said:


> I wonder what the other Alice colors are. Cause I thought these were from that.


	Isn't Fragmented the one Alice color? I didn't think it'd be a collection or anything. o_0


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 2, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> Isn't Fragmented the one Alice color? I didn't think it'd be a collection or anything. o_0


According to an email I received from OCC, Fragmented Alice is a collection that will be coming out. Fragmented may or may not be in that collection.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Aug 2, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> According to an email I received from OCC, Fragmented Alice is a collection that will be coming out. Fragmented may or may not be in that collection.


	Really now? That excites and frustrates me, considering there's already so many fall-winter collection items on my wishlist. x___x If even half of them are nearly as unique as Fragmented, then I'll be doomed.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 2, 2013)

singer82 said:


> They are everything I was hoping they would be! Can't wait to get them! :happydance:  I wonder what the other Alice colors are. Cause I thought these were from that.


  :nope: completely separate colour collections.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> :nope: completely separate colour collections.


  Good for me, bad for the wallet! Lol


----------



## singer82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's Sparkage's swatch! (www.xsparkage.com)


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2013)

You ladies are some enablers.  I really want to see that Fragmented Alice collection.  I am just getting into OCC.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Here's Sparkage's swatch! (www.xsparkage.com)


 ok ya! DEF gonna get this one!


----------



## pockykami (Aug 2, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> *sigh*  Maybe I'll pass on these.  A couple of them look pretty, but I just don't get the wear out of them that everyone else does.  Black Dahlia is definitely the best on me, both in color and in longevity...but I haven't had much luck with the others.  Maybe the darker lip tars stay better on me than the lighter ones (which of course makes sense...same with lipsticks), but I had higher hopes for these based on how great they seem to work for everybody else.  Memento doesn't even last me through a meal.  Oh well... Money saved, I guess...  Done with my Eeyore impression now, lol


  I thought I was the only one! But I guess more for everyone who loves them.


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 3, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I thought I was the only one! But I guess more for everyone who loves them.


  	Agreed!  Glad I'm not alone on this!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 4, 2013)

in anticipation of these new liptars, Ive been wearing mine this week ( yaoi, hoochie N nylon). the metallic ones make my lips dy out  and I also broke out near the corner of my mouth. I don't know if I should buy more? ;(


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> in anticipation of these new liptars, Ive been wearing mine this week ( yaoi, hoochie N nylon). the metallic ones make my lips dy out  and I also broke out near the corner of my mouth. I don't know if I should buy more? ;(


 Wow that sucks. Hmmm...are you sure it's the metallic ones that caused the issue and not the peppermint oil?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wow that sucks. Hmmm...are you sure it's the metallic ones that caused the issue and not the peppermint oil?


 I'm not sure what exactly is causing the break out, I read that the okl can cause it.  the dry lips only happen with the metallic one the other two havent bothered me. :/


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'm not sure what exactly is causing the break out, I read that the okl can cause it.  the dry lips only happen with the metallic one the other two havent bothered me. :/


 It may be that. Do you usually wear lip tars several days in a row or was this a change up in your routine? I wonder if it's the metallics specifically  or if there is something universal in the lip tars that started to irritate your lips/skin after repeated use. Do you ever have issues with any other brands metallic formula? It can be tedious to try and isolate a specific ingredient that is affecting you, but if you can then it will help you in the future to know what to avoid. I have a friend that can't wear lip tars or anything with peppermint oil for more than 3 days in a row without having a reaction. Not sure if that is a common thing for some people but it's something to consider. She learned it was peppermint oil after realizing that she got the same reaction whenever she used a lip balm that had PO in it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> It may be that. Do you usually wear lip tars several days in a row or was this a change up in your routine? I wonder if it's the metallics specifically or if there is something universal in the lip tars that started to irritate your lips/skin after repeated use. Do you ever have issues with any other brands metallic formula? It can be tedious to try and isolate a specific ingredient that is affecting you, but if you can then it will help you in the future to know what to avoid. I have a friend that can't wear lip tars or anything with peppermint oil for more than 3 days in a row without having a reaction. Not sure if that is a common thing for some people but it's something to consider. She learned it was peppermint oil after realizing that she got the same reaction whenever she used a lip balm that had PO in it.


  	I think it was the first time I wore a liptar more than a few days in a row....I think its the peppermint oil now that u mention what happened to your friend. Its what i've read =( ima try it again this week and see if it happens again. metallic lipsticks dont bother me,but I guess they are just more drying in general. The dry lips isn't enough to turn me of, I can just add a lil dab of gloss. I use lipbalm every night and before I do my makeup. I did notice that I also broke out after I started wearing lipgloss again... ima test the lip tars again  this week....


----------



## pockykami (Aug 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> in anticipation of these new liptars, Ive been wearing mine this week ( yaoi, hoochie N nylon). the metallic ones make my lips dy out  and I also broke out near the corner of my mouth. I don't know if I should buy more? ;(


  I personally wouldn't but that is of course your decision. My lips are sensitive to drying lip products, but these are whole new level. They just don't work for me. They are so gorgeous and pigmented though. They also must be great for mua's.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Aug 7, 2013)

I read a few pages of this thread to see if anyone had problems with dryness. I only have one OCC lip tar and I want to purchase more, but I don't get very long wear and my lips become REALLY dry and start to peel. I always moisturize with lip balm, use liners and make sure I don't apply too much product. Sigh. I really want to try more colors... My lips get upset when I wear anything other than MAC.


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 8, 2013)

If they're peeling then you allergic to the peppermint oil or the hemp oil. Dry is one thing (my lips feel dry while wearing these) put peeling is another.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Aug 8, 2013)

OK. Thank you. A gloss that I wear from Bath and Body Works has 2% peppermint oil and it's pretty moisturizing, so it must be the hemp oil. After a few hours of wear (OCC lip tar Strumpet) my lips will become super dry, especially my bottom lip, and peel some. I even attempt to remoisturize, but my lips need recovery time and I usually don't reapply after I eat lunch.  I have only worn it three times maybe.   
Quote:Originally Posted by *AniBEE* 



 	If they're peeling then you allergic to the peppermint oil or the hemp oil. Dry is one thing (my lips feel dry while wearing these) put peeling is another.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess they decided to sale Fragmented to everyone afterall! :cheer:


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 14, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I guess they decided to sale Fragmented to everyone afterall! :cheer:


  :fluffy:


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I guess they decided to sale Fragmented to everyone afterall!


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw that, so excited!!! I really wanted Fragmented.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I guess they decided to sale Fragmented to everyone afterall!


  	Yay, so i'll be able to get one after all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-fragmented-alice-collection-for-fall-2013


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 15, 2013)

AngelBunny said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-fragmented-alice-collection-for-fall-2013


I have to see swatches of the loose Colour Concentrates. Nail polish isn't really calling out to me. I haven't worn the one I got from IMATS yet lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just the two greens for me!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Just the two greens for me!


2 Fragmented or a Fragmented and that olive green Loose Colour Concentrate? I really like their loose colors....wonder what made me wait so long to try them. Pretty sure I'll get at least one of these...


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> 2 Fragmented or a Fragmented and that olive green Loose Colour Concentrate? I really like their loose colors....wonder what made me wait so long to try them. Pretty sure I'll get at least one of these...


  Sorry one lip tar and one loose concentrate. They've got some really nice colours of LCs that MAC didn't have in pigments. :nods:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Sorry one lip tar and one loose concentrate. They've got some really nice colours of LCs that MAC didn't have in pigments. :nods:


:agree: I have 9 so far...and a few perms on my wanted list.


----------



## lilinah (Aug 15, 2013)

I haven't gotten an OCC lip tar in a while. My last purchase was _Batty_ - black frost/metallic - and _Power Plant_ - cool green frost/metallic.

  	Well, now i HAVE to get _Black Metal Dahlia_ - that's my kind of red - and _Fragmented_ - a girl can't have too many green lipsticks, can she? ...reminds me of the original Urban Decay _Acid Rain_, back in the 90s, only denser.


----------



## MACina (Aug 15, 2013)

Are they like MAC pigments?


erine1881 said:


> Sorry one lip tar and one *loose concentrate*. They've got some really nice colours of LCs that *MAC didn't have in pigments.*


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> Are they like MAC pigments?


Similar, yes.


----------



## MACina (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





butterflyeyes said:


> Similar, yes.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> Are they like MAC pigments?


  Just finer powder.


----------



## MACina (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds nice....maybe I should try one!


erine1881 said:


> Just finer powder.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 16, 2013)

Fragmented Alice collection is up!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Fragmented Alice collection is up!


:cheer: Time to snag some loose colours! So glad others will have access to fragmented lip tar


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 16, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> :cheer: Time to snag some loose colours! So glad others will have access to fragmented lip tar


  Yes!


----------



## MACina (Aug 19, 2013)

Swatches of Anita and Sebastian on* temptalia.com*:

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-anita-sebastian-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches


  	Loveeeeeeeeee them both


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> Swatches of Anita and Sebastian on* temptalia.com*:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-anita-sebastian-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


  	Sebastian reminds me of Hot Chocolate by MAC from the Apres Chic collection.  I am sorry but Anita looks like poo poo lips on T and would look the same on me!  

  	Anybody tried the OCC nail polish?  The Gryphon one looks very doable this Fall/Winter.  Not sure if cement colored nails are still on trend or not.

  	Can anyone imagine showing up to work with the look on the promo picture?  Green lips, corpse eyeshadow and green nails?  I think they would probably call the padded ambulance and fit me right into a straight jacket.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 19, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Sebastian reminds me of Hot Chocolate by MAC from the Apres Chic collection.  I am sorry but Anita looks like poo poo lips on T and would look the same on me!    Anybody tried the OCC nail polish?  The Gryphon one looks very doable this Fall/Winter.  Not sure if cement colored nails are still on trend or not.  Can anyone imagine showing up to work with the look on the promo picture?  Green lips, corpse eyeshadow and green nails?  I think they would probably call the padded ambulance and fit me right into a straight jacket.


I love Sebastian as is so probably won't tweak that one any. I actually like Anita but would tweak it a little. That's half the fun of lip tars for me....mixing! As far as work wear....hmmm....there are a few jobs I think you might be able to get away with that look and not have anyone glance twice lol. I doubt most people work in that type of setting though. It would be funny to see someone come to a suit & tie office like that...just to see the reaction of everyone lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 22, 2013)

Sebastian!


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 22, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Is it me or that girl looks like kirsten stewart  (chick from twilight)


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 22, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Is it me or that girl looks like kirsten stewart (chick from twilight)


  	Now that you mention her...I completely see it.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 22, 2013)

She does look like Kristen!  Who has Fragmented yet. I still need to order Sybil for the fall, Clockwork and Fragmented.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2013)

sss215 said:


> She does look like Kristen!  Who has Fragmented yet. I still need to order Sybil for the fall, Clockwork and Fragmented.


I have it. A friend got it for me when he attended Comic-con in Cali last month.


----------



## lilinah (Aug 22, 2013)

I want _Fragmented_ - I like lime lipstick - Revlon had a sheer lime in the 1970s... _Conga Lime_ was the name (nyuck, nyuck), i had that, of course, and then when Urban Decay came out in the 90s i got _Acid Rain_ - still have it, actually...
  	I want _Black Metal Dahlia_ - "Don't i have enough dark plum lipsticks?" she queries, while wearing _Sweetly Succulent_.
  	and I want _Sebastian_, that mauve-taupe corpse color.

_Fragmented_ is on the OCC site, but i hate to have to wait for _BMD_ and _S_...

  	ANNNNNND i missed out on _Triptych_ metallic gold lip tar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anybody know where one that i could buy might be lurking?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 22, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I want _Fragmented_ - I like lime lipstick - Revlon had a sheer lime in the 1970s... _Conga Lime_ was the name (nyuck, nyuck), i had that, of course, and then when Urban Decay came out in the 90s i got _Acid Rain_ - still have it, actually...
> I want _Black Metal Dahlia_ - "Don't i have enough dark plum lipsticks?" she queries, while wearing _Sweetly Succulent_.
> and I want _Sebastian_, that mauve-taupe corpse color.
> 
> ...


  	http://camerareadycosmetics.com/products/occ-lip-tar.html


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 23, 2013)

lilinah said:


> ANNNNNND i missed out on _Triptych_ metallic gold lip tar :crybaby:  Anybody know where one that i could buy might be lurking?


 I hadn't realized it was DC'd! I JUST sold the one I had listed in my clearance bin sale. Actually surprised OCC DC'd it. :shock:


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 24, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I want _Fragmented_ - I like lime lipstick - Revlon had a sheer lime in the 1970s... _Conga Lime_ was the name (nyuck, nyuck), i had that, of course, and then when Urban Decay came out in the 90s i got _Acid Rain_ - still have it, actually...
> I want _Black Metal Dahlia_ - "Don't i have enough dark plum lipsticks?" she queries, while wearing _Sweetly Succulent_.
> and I want _Sebastian_, that mauve-taupe corpse color.
> 
> ...


  	I miss those Urban Decay lipsticks! my favorites were Plague and Gash. aslo had a blue one but i forget the name..... I am gonna get BM hopefully, perfect for fall and the holidays!


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone know where/if anyone sells lip tar samples? I'd like to try a few out before purchasing full size.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 25, 2013)

Mayflower22 said:


> Does anyone know where/if anyone sells lip tar samples? I'd like to try a few out before purchasing full size.


I think it was said that someone on here might (or maybe that was pigment samples). Do you have a Sephora in your area? I know you can get samples from them.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 26, 2013)

So i added 3 more Lip Tars to my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ordered them last week and they came today by mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Clockwork, Super NSFW, and Power Plant. I LOVE Clockwork and Super NSFW, such gorgeous colors, and Power Plant will be awesome for mixing. Really glad i bought them 

  	I've seen that besides Triptych, OCC is also discontinuing Batty and Sybil. Deciding if i should still order Triptych and Batty or not.


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2013)

.....awesome, Liz!

	Power Plant is still on my loooooong list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> So i added 3 more Lip Tars to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 26, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> So i added 3 more Lip Tars to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess technically I shouldn't be surprised that Triptych is being discontinued since it was part of a collection release and those tend to be limited, but when they started listing them with the perms I thought maybe they decided to make it perm. It's a great color for mixing...I like making a gloss out of it using clear lip tar to sheer it down.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 27, 2013)

Fighting the urge to buy the new releases from Sephora. Really hope they show up on Nigel's soon or I'll TRY to wait until at least OCC has them. Maybe lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 27, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> *Fighting the urge to buy the new releases from Sephora*. Really hope they show up on Nigel's soon or I'll TRY to wait until at least OCC has them. Maybe lol


  Don't do it!!! :whip:


----------



## Ana A (Aug 27, 2013)

Im not very familiar w/ OCC, do you guys know if these new shades will stick around for a while or are they LE?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 27, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Don't do it!!! :whip:


 Yes ma'am! :lol:   





Ana A said:


> Im not very familiar w/ OCC, do you guys know if these new shades will stick around for a while or are they LE?


Really not sure. OCC often discontinues without notice. But you can often expect collection releases to eventually disappear. I don't think it will be super quick but you never can tell.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 28, 2013)

I ended up ordering BMD today!! my brother showed me a groupon deal last night. Get a $10 giftcard to Sephora for $5 so I did that, and I get free shipping so I got  it for only $13!! who cares if it makes my lips dry hahhaha!!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 29, 2013)

Black Metal Dahlia is tempting me so much bc I LOVE my Black Dahlia (it's my fav in the Fall for a stain) but I really dislike frosty lip colors.  I'm thinking because Lip Tars are more wet though (compared to a lipstick) I won't mind.  I like shimmery glosses but not lipsticks.   NaughtyP, it depends on how you want to wear it and the look you like but to fight the dryness from Lip Tars I mostly use them as stains that I really work into my lips with a lip brush and then put a clear balm over them (my fav is the Fresh Sugar one).  If you want the full impact color that's different but for a stain that's what works for me


----------



## honybr (Aug 29, 2013)

I just got my Black Metal Dahlia from Sephora.  





  Oh sweet mercy that is one pretty color.  It looks kind of cranberry on me.  So not red, not pink, but all the way awesome. I will be getting much use out of this one.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 29, 2013)

honybr said:


> I just got my Black Metal Dahlia from Sephora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will wait until they are on OCC or Nigel's. I will wait until they are on OCC or Nigel's. I will TRY to wait until they are on OCC or Nigel's lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I will wait until they are on OCC or Nigel's. I will wait until they are on OCC or Nigel's. I will TRY to wait until they are on OCC or Nigel's lol


  They were on nigels around this time last launch.   Hurry up nigels!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They were on nigels around this time last launch.   Hurry up nigels!!!


I have been stalking them like crazy lol. They finally got a couple of the newer loose colours I had been waiting for (not the Fragmented Alice ones)....just need them to get these lip tars!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I have been stalking them like crazy lol. They finally got a couple of the newer loose colours I had been waiting for (not the Fragmented Alice ones)....just need them to get these lip tars!


  I keep checking at least 3 times a day. Completely normal!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ordered my BMD! :happydance: Soooo excited! Its such a badass color!


----------



## Ana A (Aug 30, 2013)

I ordered BMD from Sephora because Im not a pro and Nigels shipping is f-ing ridiculous o_0 lol. If the UPS dude can keep it together I get it today! and hopefully swatch for u guys..


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 30, 2013)

Ana A said:


> I ordered BMD from Sephora because Im not a pro and *Nigels shipping is f-ing ridiculous *o_0 lol. If the UPS dude can keep it together I get it today! and hopefully swatch for u guys..


 :agree: If their pro discount wasn't so awesome I wouldn't buy from them because of their high ass shipping! I forgive it only because with OCC products their discount is higher than the pro discount directly from OCC (40% versus 20%) but right now I'm going with whichever of the 2 gets the collection up first lol. I'm fighting the urge to skip the discount and go through Sephora, but I keep reminding myself that it's really not THAT serious lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)

Called OCC to see when they planned on putting the Moderncraft collection on their website since it still isn't showing (and was supposed to on the 6th). Now they are saying that it won't be today and there is no exact date that it will but "it should be sometime this month"


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Called OCC to see when they planned on putting the Moderncraft collection on their website since it still isn't showing (and was supposed to on the 6th). Now they are saying that it won't be today and there is no exact date that it will but "it should be sometime this month"


  Seriously!? How can you launch it on another companies site, but not on your own!?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Seriously!? How can you launch it on another companies site, but not on your own!?


Exactly! And how can you not know when you'll launch it on your own but you've had it on another site since it's launch? Rat bastards


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Exactly! And how can you not know when you'll launch it on your own but you've had it on another site since it's launch? Rat bastards


  I will NOT pay retail! I will NOT pay retail! I will NOT pay retail!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I will NOT pay retail! I will NOT pay retail! I will NOT pay retail!


Nope. Not gonna. They can't make me! :nono:


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Nope. Not gonna. They can't make me! :nono:


  Nope.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh I forgot to post that I got my BMD liptar and I love it!! I wish there was a Lipstick that looked this way


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Oh I forgot to post that I got my BMD liptar and I love it!! I wish there was a Lipstick that looked this way


I saw a tutorial where you can make lip tar pencils. Might be a project you're interested in if you would like lip tar colors in solid form.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Oh I forgot to post that I got my BMD liptar and I love it!! I wish there was a Lipstick that looked this way





butterflyeyes said:


> I saw a tutorial where you can make lip tar pencils. Might be a project you're interested in if you would like lip tar colors in solid form.


  Turn lip tar into lipstick  Version 1 http://youtu.be/p_9TyLrkEm4  Version 2 http://youtu.be/oN3lU7qrFd0


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)

Guess my call sparked something. Moderncraft is now up on the website lol


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

Come on Nigels!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Come on Nigels!!!


Just called them. They said they don't know when they'll get the collection. Let's see if this call sparks something too lol. The girl I spoke with thought it still wasn't available on OCC's site...so maybe they were told they had to wait for the ok from OCC to start selling?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Just called them. They said they don't know when they'll get the collection. Let's see if this call sparks something too lol. The girl I spoke with thought it still wasn't available on OCC's site...so maybe they were told they had to wait for the ok from OCC to start selling?


  Fingers crossed! Maybe you've got the magic touch (or call)!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Fingers crossed! Maybe you've got the magic touch (or call)!


Let's hope so. Crunching the numbers if I absolutely MUST order via OCC's site. To get everything that I want (some LCC's also) it would cost $20 more DESPITE Nigel's ridiculous shipping. They would charge a little over $15 versus OCC's flat $5.


----------



## pockykami (Sep 6, 2013)

What are you guys liking? How would you make Sebastian work? Would you use it editorially?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2013)

pockykami said:


> What are you guys liking? How would you make Sebastian work? Would you use it editorially?


  Editorially, or I'd wear it straight up!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Editorially, or I'd wear it straight up!


Same! And mixing just because I love mixing lol


----------



## Ana A (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought Role Play and BMD a few days after they release in store at Sephora. When I went in the store  the collection was still not on display, I had to ask a couple employees if the items were in but noone seemed to know what the hell I was talking about til the manager pulled those two shades from the stock room for me.

  Here are daylight swatches of them (dont mind the face/application)

  Role Play









  For some reason I thought RP would be more metallic like BMD but its not quite the same. I found it to be a little more glossy in consistency and although it has small shimmer particles in it, its not quite metallic per say....pretty nonetheless though 

  BMD










  BMD is simply amazing, pictures seriously don't make justice to how gorgeous it looks in person


----------



## MACina (Sep 7, 2013)

Ana A said:


> I bought Role Play and BMD a few days after they release in store at Sephora. When I went in the store  the collection was still not on display, I had to ask a couple employees if the items were in but noone seemed to know what the hell I was talking about til the manager pulled those two shades from the stock room for me.
> 
> Here are daylight swatches of them (dont mind the face/application)
> 
> ...


 


  Beautiful, Ana A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  BMD is really stunning!


----------



## mac_aiken (Sep 8, 2013)

I got BMD, Roleplay and Sebastian this week as well as clear, Traffic, Tarred, RX and Iced to add to my collection of about 8 or so. I love Sebastian. I am going to play with it and see if I can mix up something remeniscent (sp?) of Restrict from the Gareth Pugh collection. I also stopped at the beauty supply and picked up disposable spatulas, lip brushes and some sample jars. I want to start mixing colors. Any words of advice?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 8, 2013)

mac_aiken said:


> I got BMD, Roleplay and Sebastian this week as well as clear, Traffic, Tarred, RX and Iced to add to my collection of about 8 or so. I love Sebastian. I am going to play with it and see if I can mix up something remeniscent (sp?) of Restrict from the Gareth Pugh collection. I also stopped at the beauty supply and picked up disposable spatulas, lip brushes and some sample jars. I want to start mixing colors. *Any words of advice*?


  Start out using a little bit of product. And have fun!


----------



## lilinah (Sep 9, 2013)

1. i was looking for _Triptych_ Lip Tar, found it at a sale price on some website, ordered it, along with _Black Metal Dahlia_, and _Sebastian_, and got free shipping. Well, _Triptych_ arrived, but the packing sheet said that i had pre-ordered _BMD_ and _S_... don't recall that on the website or my checkout page. I hope they arrive soon!

  2. Anyone know a site selling _Fragmented_ Lip Tar, besides OCC? 'Cuz their $hipping is nut$.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 9, 2013)

lilinah said:


> 1. i was looking for _Triptych_ Lip Tar, found it at a sale price on some website, ordered it, along with _Black Metal Dahlia_, and _Sebastian_, and got free shipping. Well, _Triptych_ arrived, but the packing sheet said that i had pre-ordered _BMD_ and _S_... don't recall that on the website or my checkout page. I hope they arrive soon!  2. Anyone know a site selling _Fragmented_ Lip Tar, besides OCC? 'Cuz their $hipping is nut$.


OCC's shipping seems high if you're only ordering one thing but the plus side is their shipping is a flat rate so it doesn't matter if you order one thing or 100 things. You won't pay more than $5 (regular shipping).  Not sure if Fragmented is still showing on their website. It looked like all of the Fragmented Alice collection disappeared once they posted Moderncraft. I don't think it was available on any other sites though.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> OCC's shipping seems high if you're only ordering one thing but the plus side is their shipping is a flat rate so it doesn't matter if you order one thing or 100 things. You won't pay more than $5 (regular shipping).  Not sure if Fragmented is still showing on their website. It looked like all of the Fragmented Alice collection disappeared once they posted Moderncraft. I don't think it was available on any other sites though.


  You can still shop it here. I had to google it in order to find it.   http://www.occmakeup.com/fragmentedalice.html


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 10, 2013)

Lilinah, I'm planning to place an order this week on OCC. I can add an extra Fragmented for you if you like.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 10, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> You can still shop it here. I had to google it in order to find it.   http://www.occmakeup.com/fragmentedalice.html


I figured if someone had the link to the collection they could still get it. The same way that OCC had the link for 2 of the liptars incorrect on the site. I think they've fixed it now but you had to fix the link manually to get to those lip tars.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 13, 2013)

Me thinks something is going on via the Nigel's website. If you click on the lip tars or stained glosses the page is blank like they don't have them. Fingers crossed that they are in the midst of an update!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 13, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Me thinks something is going on via the Nigel's website. If you click on the lip tars or stained glosses the page is blank like they don't have them. Fingers crossed that they are in the midst of an update!


  Eeeeeeek!!!!!


----------



## lilinah (Sep 15, 2013)

My order of _Black Metal Dahlia_ and _Sebastian_ arrived a few days ago. I am really enjoying _Sebastian_ - it doesn't make me look dead because it is just mauve enough not to make me look like a corpse, although it is certainly lighter than my natural lip color.

  I will be trying out _BMD_ today. I'm sure it will be gorgeous.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 16, 2013)

OCC has a full display at my Sephora, so I finally got to test out the new ones and some of the old ones again. BMD is beautiful, not as deep as I would like but if mixed with Tarred,I think it would be gold.   Not that it's not perfect already, Tarred would just make it dark, like I like.


----------



## honybr (Sep 17, 2013)

sss215 said:


> OCC has a full display at my Sephora, so I finally got to test out the new ones and some of the old ones again. BMD is beautiful, not as deep as I would like but if mixed with Tarred,I think it would be gold. Not that it's not perfect already, Tarred would just make it dark, like I like.


  I will be stealing that idea for sure!


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love their new site, about durn time they had a makeover.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Sep 17, 2013)

Can someone tell me or direct me to the answer.. How much is the occ pro discount and how long did it take to get a response? Thanks !


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 17, 2013)

pleasantmacabre said:


> Can someone tell me or direct me to the answer.. How much is the occ pro discount and how long did it take to get a response? Thanks !


OCC's pro discount is 20%. And it really just depends on how long it takes for them to respond. I had to follow up with them because I hadn't heard back. They sent me my login info immediately after that. If you have Nigel's Pro Discount then you can get OCC stuff for 40% off.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Sep 17, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> OCC's pro discount is 20%. And it really just depends on how long it takes for them to respond. I had to follow up with them because I hadn't heard back. They sent me my login info immediately after that. If you have Nigel's Pro Discount then you can get OCC stuff for 40% off.


 I wish but Nigel's says they require a license / certification which I don't have as i didn't go to school cause I don't feel I needed to ;(


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2013)

pleasantmacabre said:


> I wish but Nigel's says they require a license / certification which I don't have as i didn't go to school cause I don't feel I needed to ;(


  Nigels accepts other forms of proof, not just a license or cert. They have 9 different options to choose from.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Sep 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Nigels accepts other forms of proof, not just a license or cert. They have 9 different options to choose from.


 Oh really? The way the instructions were written out made it sound like you do , thanks !


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2013)

pleasantmacabre said:


> Oh really? The way the instructions were written out made it sound like you do , thanks !


  Nope! Look at the options on the left. It lists them all.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

pleasantmacabre said:


> I wish but Nigel's says they require a license / certification which I don't have as i didn't go to school cause I don't feel I needed to ;(


Like Erine said, they accept different proofs of profession.  Are you a working pro? If so, you should be able to have something from the list of required items. (Comp Card, Pro Card from MAC for example, Tear sheet/call sheet, Union Card, proof of pro work like a contract or invoice). If I remember correctly Nigel's is pretty easy. They only want one of the required items on their list. OCC's requirements are along the same lines. You'll need to have either a dedicated website that shows your work (not a blog site where you may post your own makeup looks though. Something that could qualify as your online portfolio), a comp card, tear sheet, union card, or license.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Me thinks something is going on via the Nigel's website. If you click on the lip tars or stained glosses the page is blank like they don't have them. Fingers crossed that they are in the midst of an update!


  Still nothing there.   I'm about to bite the bullet and hit the submit button on OCC's site


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Still nothing there.   I'm about to bite the bullet and hit the submit button on OCC's site


Same here. Trying to decide if I should just wait until TMS since it's less than 2 weeks away. Do you remember how much they sold the lip tars at TMS Chicago? Curious if it's the same or cheaper than the OCC pro discount price. IMATS was cheaper than the pro discount. $12 instead of occ pro price of $14 something.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Sep 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Like Erine said, they accept different proofs of profession.  Are you a working pro? If so, you should be able to have something from the list of required items. (Comp Card, Pro Card from MAC for example, Tear sheet/call sheet, Union Card, proof of pro work like a contract or invoice). If I remember correctly Nigel's is pretty easy. They only want one of the required items on their list. OCC's requirements are along the same lines. You'll need to have either a dedicated website that shows your work (not a blog site where you may post your own makeup looks though. Something that could qualify as your online portfolio), a comp card, tear sheet, union card, or license.


 Yup I have a business card which isn't a listed option and a comp card.. I'm waiting for my Mac Pro card so maybe when it arrives ill apply with comp card and pro card ..


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Same here. Trying to decide if I should just wait until TMS since it's less than 2 weeks away. Do you remember how much they sold the lip tars at TMS Chicago? Curious if it's the same or cheaper than the OCC pro discount price. IMATS was cheaper than the pro discount. $12 instead of occ pro price of $14 something.


  I think they were just the 20% off.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 18, 2013)

sss215 said:


> BMD is beautiful, not as deep as I would like but if mixed with Tarred, I think it would be gold. Not that it's not perfect already, Tarred would just make it dark, like I like.


  I have _Batty_, the frosted black, i think that should work, too. I'm quite happy with the color and finish of _BMD_. But i will give it a test mixed with _Batty_. I wouldn't mind having it blacker.


----------



## MACina (Sep 18, 2013)

lilinah said:


> My local sephora doesn't have a full display. Just a few of the more "normal" colors near the check out. I don't know what the issue is - low sales volume? high theft volume? It has far fewer brands and less stuff than some smaller sephoras i've been in.
> 
> 
> *I have Batty, the frosted black*, i think that should work, too. I'm quite happy with the color and finish of _BMD_. But i will give it a test mixed with _Batty_. I wouldn't mind having it blacker.


  I will receive Batty soon and am already very excited for it


----------



## MissTT (Sep 19, 2013)

lilinah said:


> My local sephora doesn't have a full display. Just a few of the more "normal" colors near the check out. I don't know what the issue is - low sales volume? high theft volume? It has far fewer brands and less stuff than some smaller sephoras i've been in.


----------



## Baby1black (Sep 19, 2013)

I do not think I have seen them at my local sephora,Emeryville is the closest for me. I really just would have liked to go and grab BMD but can't since they say out of stock at that  location so have to wait and buy online ,but have to add  something to get free shipping which do not want to do now have to wait for the October mac collections first.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Same here. Trying to decide if I should just wait until TMS since it's less than 2 weeks away. Do you remember how much they sold the lip tars at TMS Chicago? Curious if it's the same or cheaper than the OCC pro discount price. IMATS was cheaper than the pro discount. $12 instead of occ pro price of $14 something.


  They're up girl, they're up!!!


----------



## MACina (Sep 20, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They're up girl, they're up!!!


 
  Happy hauling, ladies


----------



## sss215 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MissTT* 


Lip Tars don't seem to sell well at our store. The SAs don't like them so they don't really recommend them. The biggest problem I see is people using too much when they try it. I talk to people about mixing them, but that's usually really young girls who can't afford to purchase the item anyway. They're usually telling me there gonna save up for it.

  a couple of my daughter's friends have them, love them, but don't know how to use them.  I'm always giving lessons.  Sephora should definately hold some quick classes or an event for people to get to know this product.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 21, 2013)

honybr said:


> I will be stealing that idea for sure!


  Heyyyyy!  how are you?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> They're up girl, they're up!!!


Yay!!! Just got back from doing a wedding so I'm just seeing this. Ordering time! Screw waiting for TMS next weekend lol :fluffy:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 21, 2013)

Sebastian was sold out in Nigel's :yuck: Guess I'll pick that one up at TMS Orlando.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 21, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Sebastian was sold out in Nigel's :yuck: Guess I'll pick that one up at TMS Orlando.


  Really? I was able to add it to my cart


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Really? I was able to add it to my cart


NOW it wants to add to my cart! I tried it several times and kept getting the message saying that it was out of stock. Might try calling them to see if they can add it to my order since I don't want to pay separate shipping for it. They already try to kill you with shipping as it is.   Edit: Called them and had them add it to the order. David said I was 3rd person to call about it showing a sold out message when they placed their orders today. :fluffy: Too bad it's highly unlikely that I'll receive my box before I leave for TMS Friday morning but fingers crossed. He did say it will ship out Monday morning. Wasn't willing to pay over $30 for faster shipping than ground. Not THAT anxious to get it lol


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 21, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> NOW it wants to add to my cart! I tried it several times and kept getting the message saying that it was out of stock. Might try calling them to see if they can add it to my order since I don't want to pay separate shipping for it. They already try to kill you with shipping as it is


  No kidding!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 21, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> NOW it wants to add to my cart! I tried it several times and kept getting the message saying that it was out of stock. Might try calling them to see if they can add it to my order since I don't want to pay separate shipping for it. They already try to kill you with shipping as it is.   Edit: Called them and had them add it to the order. David said I was 3rd person to call about it showing a sold out message when they placed their orders today. :fluffy: Too bad it's highly unlikely that I'll receive my box before I leave for TMS Friday morning but fingers crossed. He did say it will ship out Monday morning. Wasn't willing to pay over $30 for faster shipping than ground. Not THAT anxious to get it lol


  That's so weird. I'm gonna wait til tomorrow cuz now it's out of my cart and showing SO as well. WTF! Or maybe I'll order monday and call them a few minutes later and see if it's still a glitch :dunno:  I do need to order the fragmented alice pigments and liptar from OCC's site anyway, so i can always grab it from there as well. I hate talking to people over the phone and don't wanna deal with phone calls cuz of computer glitches. Maybe now that they're aware of people calling about the glitch they'll fix it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> That's so weird. I'm gonna wait til tomorrow cuz now it's out of my cart and showing SO as well. WTF! Or maybe I'll order monday and call them a few minutes later and see if it's still a glitch :dunno:  I do need to order the fragmented alice pigments and liptar from OCC's site anyway, so i can always grab it from there as well. I hate talking to people over the phone and don't wanna deal with phone calls cuz of computer glitches. Maybe now that they're aware of people calling about the glitch they'll fix it!


Yeah I don't love making phone calls at all and started to just wait and get it next Saturday in person but I figured it wouldn't hurt since I already had placed an order to get it added to that one. I need to order my FA stuff too. Only reason I hadn't was because I wanted to see if Nigel's would get MC and secretly hoped they would get FA. Wonder if they'll have any of the FA items at TMS. I think next year I'll try to hit TMS Chicago or NY. They have more exhibitors than Orlando.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 22, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> That's so weird. I'm gonna wait til tomorrow cuz now it's out of my cart and showing SO as well. WTF! Or maybe I'll order monday and call them a few minutes later and see if it's still a glitch :dunno:  I do need to order the fragmented alice pigments and liptar from OCC's site anyway, so i can always grab it from there as well. I hate talking to people over the phone and don't wanna deal with phone calls cuz of computer glitches. Maybe now that they're aware of people calling about the glitch they'll fix it!


Not sure if you placed your order yet but Sebastian is showing up on the site again. Earlier today it was doing the whole sold out thing again but as of right now you can add it to your cart. So odd.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 22, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not sure if you placed your order yet but Sebastian is showing up on the site again. Earlier today it was doing the whole sold out thing again but as of right now you can add it to your cart. So odd.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

Instead of getting a BU of Mac TTT , I decided to get Black Metal Dahlia !! :yahoo:


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Instead of getting a BU of Mac TTT , I decided to get Black Metal Dahlia !!


  BMD is super pretty!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of getting a BU of Mac TTT , I decided to get Black Metal Dahlia !! :yahoo:
> ...


  Great can't wait to get it


----------



## MACina (Sep 28, 2013)

I received the Pro's Picks Lip Tar Set  v2.0 Set, Batty, Power Plant, Anime, Anita, Black Metal Dahlia and Sebastian today


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 28, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not sure if you placed your order yet but Sebastian is showing up on the site again. Earlier today it was doing the whole sold out thing again but as of right now you can add it to your cart. So odd.


  I was able to order it when it was in the "in stock" phase. Just waiting for it and the others to arrive!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I was able to order it when it was in the "in stock" phase. Just waiting for it and the others to arrive!!!


My Nigel's order came way quicker than expected. They shipped on Monday and it arrived on Friday. Of course I was already gone to Orlando lol. My last Nigel's order took way longer than that to ship.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 28, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> My Nigel's order came way quicker than expected. They shipped on Monday and it arrived on Friday. Of course I was already gone to Orlando lol. My last Nigel's order took way longer than that to ship.


  Mine shipped thursday and will be here wednesday.


----------



## MACina (Sep 28, 2013)

Ooohhhh....I forgot! I got Fragmented too


----------



## MACina (Sep 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Mine shipped thursday and will be here wednesday.








....awesome!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

My liptars arrived Friday while I was in Orlando so I didn't get a chance to try them out until today. Loving them all as is except for Sebastian. I don't hate it....but I think it's one I'll need to tweak a bit with a liner or mix a little.


----------



## Britneyc07 (Oct 2, 2013)

These are so pretty I want to try hoodie and anime!


----------



## Britneyc07 (Oct 2, 2013)

I got my first lip tar the other day and I am in love with them now. I got strumpet and it was beautiful!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2013)

My lovelies came today!


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG my BMD came from sephora. It is amazing. Now I want to buy the rest of them


----------



## MACina (Oct 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> My lovelies came today!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> OMG my BMD came from sephora. It is amazing. Now I want to buy the rest of them


  I just got done trying on sebastian and anita. I'm gonna play with BMD and role play tomorrow!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> My lovelies came today!


:fluffy:


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 2, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> OMG my BMD came from sephora. It is amazing. Now I want to buy the rest of them


  Mines come tomorrow !!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I just got done trying on sebastian and anita. I'm gonna play with BMD and role play tomorrow!


How do you feel about Sebastian alone?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> How do you feel about Sebastian alone?


  Obsessed!!! It looks like death and i love it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Obsessed!!! It looks like death and i love it!


That's what I thought...not sure if I love it. I don't hate it but it's growing on me lol


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That's what I thought...not sure if I love it. I don't hate it but it's growing on me lol


  It was the first one i put on! I died!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It was the first one i put on! I died!!!


I Tried Dekadent stained gloss on top of it...it was an interesting look. Dead with a kick maybe lol


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I Tried Dekadent stained gloss on top of it...it was an interesting look. Dead with a kick maybe lol


  Oooooooohhhhh!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

My BMD , came yesterday but I've been so much into the RiRi fall thread, I haven't even opened the box !!


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> My BMD , came yesterday but I've been so much into the RiRi fall thread, I haven't even opened the box !!


 WHAT! Girl go and open that box, seriously after trying it on , I didn't care about getting that stupid TTT lipstick. But I still wish I could have got it. However there is still hope since it might be coming in November. Maybe by then TTT will not be so patchy and dry. LOL.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> My BMD , came yesterday but I've been so much into the RiRi fall thread, I haven't even opened the box !!


It's a gorgeous color! I already knew it but actually getting it in your hands really confirms it lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 4, 2013)

I wore BMD today and after 7.5 hours, 2 meals (one a little on the greasy side), and countless drinks it still looked pretty great on the lips. Now once I take it off my lips will likely be stained for days but that's ok lol.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

Cool! I I'm excited to try it


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok I think I might be wearing these more this Fall than anything else. Today I wore Anita with Nightmoth liner. :thud:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Ok I think I might be wearing these more this Fall than anything else. Today I wore Anita with Nightmoth liner.


  Anita is on my list. I swatched it yesterday on a drive by trip through Sephora. I also swatched Black Metal Dahlia. I wants the precious!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Ok I think I might be wearing these more this Fall than anything else. Today I wore Anita with Nightmoth liner. :thud:


  I wore it with auburn!


----------



## MACina (Oct 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Ok I think I might be wearing these more this Fall than anything else. Today I wore *Anita with Nightmoth *liner.


  I have to try this! Sounds awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I wore it with auburn!


Will be trying that one next lol


----------



## sss215 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sephora's  offering mini lip tar kits for holiday, I want one. Such a great idea!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Sephora's  offering mini lip tar kits for holiday, I want one. Such a great idea!


Are you talking about the 3 lip tar sets they have? Or are they selling smaller sized lip tars? If you're talking about the 3 set...it's a good deal compared to individual price but the 5 set is a better deal at just $10 more in my opinion. Sadly I don't think there's a set I could get...I pretty much own all of the lip tars now lol.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 7, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Are you talking about the 3 lip tar sets they have? Or are they selling smaller sized lip tars? If you're talking about the 3 set...it's a good deal compared to individual price but the 5 set is a better deal at just $10 more in my opinion. Sadly I don't think there's a set I could get...I pretty much own all of the lip tars now lol.


  It's new actual MINI lip tars, they aren't full size, they are packs of 4 mini ones. I just got the email, they'll be online at Sephora starting tomorrow. Great idea if you are just starting out, and in general, I know I'll never use all my full size ones up, I just hope there are kits that have ones I don't have, lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> It's new actual MINI lip tars, they aren't full size, they are packs of 4 mini ones. I just got the email, they'll be online at Sephora starting tomorrow. Great idea if you are just starting out, and in general, I know I'll never use all my full size ones up, I just hope there are kits that have ones I don't have, lol.


Nice. I know those will do nothing for me but maybe some of my clients would love them. I do entirely too much mixing and using these to justify getting mini's. Plus assuming OCC behaves and doesn't introduce a new line before IMATS next year then I should be good (or I can try to be patient again like I was for Moderncraft with Nigel's which was TORTURE lol). Did your email say what the prices were?


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 7, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Nice. I know those will do nothing for me but maybe some of my clients would love them. I do entirely too much mixing and using these to justify getting mini's. Plus assuming OCC behaves and doesn't introduce a new line before IMATS next year then I should be good (or I can try to be patient again like I was for Moderncraft with Nigel's which was TORTURE lol). Did your email say what the prices were?


  No I looked all over but no price. :-/ Guess we'll find out tomorrow. I'm only guessing they can't be much more than maybe 25 or so, consider how much the full size kits are, you know?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 7, 2013)

There is a 12 pack of minis coming out with a combo of metallics and mattes in it.  Depending on the colors, I would love to have that. I'm not 100 on metallic lip colors, don't like them that much;  but I would like to have them around to sample, mix with other colors and what not without breaking the bank on getting their full size versions. The holiday kits are out on the 8th.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

sss215 said:


> There is a 12 pack of minis coming out with a combo of metallics and mattes in it.  Depending on the colors, I would love to have that. I'm not 100 on metallic lip colors, don't like them that much;  but I would like to have them around to sample, mix with other colors and what not without breaking the bank on getting their full size versions. The holiday kits are out on the 8th.


I think it's a great idea if you're new to the brand or your collection is small. There are always colors that get less use than others but I can find use out of all of them lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2013)

Size comparison between regular and minis


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Size comparison between regular and minis


Hmmm....I don't think I'd want something that small lol. I mean...I know they last a long time but those are more like tester sizes...which I guess is the point.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Hmmm....I don't think I'd want something that small lol. I mean...I know they last a long time but those are more like tester sizes...which I guess is the point.


  Plus they're in sets, so you won't get to pick your colours


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Plus they're in sets, so you won't get to pick your colours


Right. I did get the Pro's Picks sets (v.1 and v.3) but that worked for me because it was colors I didn't have and I planned on getting. It would be nice if they would let people do a pick your own set...that might go over well too.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

OMGGGGG . ..  Black Metal Dahlia is GORGEOUS You guys were right !!!!! I tried taking pics but the color was not accurate so it didnt make sense for me to post it. I love it I just added Role Play to my wishlist


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

When I get in bed tonight Imma watch some YT videos on lip tars and see which other ones I need to add to my collection


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> OMGGGGG . ..  Black Metal Dahlia is GORGEOUS You guys were right !!!!! I tried taking pics but the color was not accurate so it didnt make sense for me to post it. I love it I just added Role Play to my wishlist





BeautyByLele said:


> When I get in bed tonight Imma watch some YT videos on lip tars and see which other ones I need to add to my collection :thud:


:fluffy: Glad you like it! And hope you find some other gems to add to your list. I won't even start with the enabling...I'm a lip tar addict so I'll try to steer you to them all lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Glad you like it! And hope you find some other gems to add to your list. I won't even start with the enabling...I'm a lip tar addict so I'll try to steer you to them all lol


  LOL  . ..  Is there one that would make a good nude color for my skintone ??? Im a NC50, MM 7.5


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> LOL  . ..  Is there one that would make a good nude color for my skintone ??? Im a NC50, MM 7.5


I want to say maybe Interlace but I'm not completely positive. I'll go through my colors tomorrow and see what I come up with. Often I have been able to mix nudes that work for me if one of the colors weren't perfect from the tube and just needed a tweak.


----------



## Britneyc07 (Oct 7, 2013)

Where can you find the minis??


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 7, 2013)

Okay cool !! Thank you I look forward to hearing some of your recommendations, and I research some and let ya know what I come up with.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Okay cool !! Thank you I look forward to hearing some of your recommendations, and I research some and let ya know what I come up with.


No problem. I currently have 49 or so lip tars (yeah...I'm shocked by the number myself and it doesn't count the backups that I'm about to add to my clearance bin lol).


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 7, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> No problem. I currently have 49 or so lip tars (yeah...I'm shocked by the number myself and it doesn't count the backups that I'm about to add to my clearance bin lol).


  Oooh please let me know what you're adding! hehe


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 7, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Oooh please let me know what you're adding! hehe


I'll know for sure tomorrow but I know Fragmented and Vintage should be on there unless my bestie buys them before I can post lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 7, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'll know for sure tomorrow but I know Fragmented and Vintage should be on there unless my bestie buys them before I can post lol


  Haha OK...I'd definitely be interested in Fragmented.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 8, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> No I looked all over but no price. :-/ Guess we'll find out tomorrow. I'm only guessing they can't be much more than maybe 25 or so, consider how much the full size kits are, you know?


  20.00 for a set of 4. Each lip tar is .08 ounces. The total amount of liptar in each mini pack is .32. A full size lip tar is .33  These sets are great for lip tar newbies. I think one will be great in a daily makeup bag as well.   





Britneyc07 said:


> Where can you find the minis??


  sephora.com   The set I'm looking at right now has Black Dahlia, Momento, Anime and NSFW. I love the way NSFW and Anime look mixed.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 8, 2013)

There's only one mini set? Bummer. I have two of the colors already. :-/


----------



## sss215 (Oct 8, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> There's only one mini set? Bummer. I have two of the colors already. :-/


  The email said it would be more. I only saw one on the site this morning. I hope they all show up soon.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 8, 2013)

sss215 said:


> The email said it would be more. I only saw one on the site this morning. I hope they all show up soon.


  OCC confirmed there is a 12 pack coming soon on sephora's site.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 9, 2013)

Britneyc07 said:


> Where can you find the minis??


sephora


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

Something amazing has happened. I have found a lip tar that doesn't make my lips look like saran wrap. My local Sephora started carrying the entire line of lip tars and I chose Black Metal Dahlia because the swatch was so nice and it's perfect on me. I tried the bright pink that was a Sephora exclusive awhile back and it was terrible, but this one is perfect. I'm going to try Anita next. I'm thinking I need to stick to the darker colors.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Something amazing has happened. I have found a lip tar that doesn't make my lips look like saran wrap. My local Sephora started carrying the entire line of lip tars and I chose Black Metal Dahlia because the swatch was so nice and it's perfect on me. I tried the bright pink that was a Sephora exclusive awhile back and it was terrible, but this one is perfect. I'm going to try Anita next. I'm thinking I need to stick to the darker colors.


:fluffy: I don't know why I get so happy when people love lip tars lol. But the Saran Wrap reference was priceless! Not sure what to say about that though.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> :fluffy: I don't know why I get so happy when people love lip tars lol. But the Saran Wrap reference was priceless! Not sure what to say about that though.


  It was just the weirdest thing. That hot pink did something really funky to my lips. I tried another one that I can't remember and the same thing happened. I had the lips of a 90 year old. Just nasty. Now, I'm going to go nuts and see how many I can pull off. Like I needed another makeup addiction.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> It was just the weirdest thing. That hot pink did something really funky to my lips. I tried another one that I can't remember and the same thing happened. I had the lips of a 90 year old. Just nasty. Now, I'm going to go nuts and see how many I can pull off. Like I needed another makeup addiction.


Welcome to the lip tar addicts association! :welcome:


----------



## MissTT (Oct 9, 2013)

BFE how do you prep lips for lip tars? I never reach for mine.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Something amazing has happened. I have found a lip tar that doesn't make my lips look like saran wrap. My local Sephora started carrying the entire line of lip tars and I chose Black Metal Dahlia because the swatch was so nice and it's perfect on me. I tried the bright pink that was a Sephora exclusive awhile back and it was terrible, but this one is perfect. I'm going to try Anita next. I'm thinking I need to stick to the darker colors.


  Woohoo!   By the way, which one was the sephora exclusive? 


MissTT said:


> BFE how do you prep lips for lip tars? I never reach for mine.


  Use the clear lip tar to moisturize and blot off.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> BFE how do you prep lips for lip tars? I never reach for mine.


You can use the clear lip tar like they suggest (I don't). I use my Jack Black lip balm and then blot off any excess after a few minutes.    





erine1881 said:


> Woohoo!   By the way, which one was the sephora exclusive?


 Nylon....well that was the exclusive pink one. Power Plant was initially exclusive to Sephora too but you can get it on OCC's website now I think.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Woohoo!   By the way, which one was the sephora exclusive?  Use the clear lip tar to moisturize and blot off.





butterflyeyes said:


> You can use the clear lip tar like they suggest (I don't). I use my Jack Black lip balm and then blot off any excess after a few minutes.  *Nylon*....well that was the exclusive pink one. Power Plant was initially exclusive to Sephora too but you can get it on OCC's website now I think.


  Yup. Nylon is the one. For some reason the name slipped my mind.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Yup. Nylon is the one. For some reason the name slipped my mind.


When I say I'm a lip tar addict I mean it lol. I was impressing people at the OCC booth at TMS Orlando with my swatch ID'ing skills lol. That's how they knew I wasn't kidding when I said I really do own almost all of them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> When I say I'm a lip tar addict I mean it lol. I was impressing people at the OCC booth at TMS Orlando with my swatch ID'ing skills lol. That's how they knew I wasn't kidding when I said I really do own almost all of them.


  :lol: That's how I am with a lot of Make Up For Ever products. I feel like it's my brand.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> You can use the clear lip tar like they suggest (I don't). I use my Jack Black lip balm and then blot off any excess after a few minutes.  Nylon....well that was the exclusive pink one. Power Plant was initially exclusive to Sephora too but you can get it on OCC's website now I think.





shontay07108 said:


> Yup. Nylon is the one. For some reason the name slipped my mind.


  Oh that's right! The name skipped my brain too. I was confusing it with January Rising and i was like that one was for charity  i have Nylon!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> :lol: That's how I am with a lot of Make Up For Ever products. I feel like it's my brand.


I slept on MUFE for so long and now it's become one of my faves. The only thing I owned by them for the longest was a purple shadow (#90 maybe? Can't recall right off but it's pretty popular although I didn't know it at the time. I just loved the color). Most of what I got from TMS Orlando this year was MUFE and I feel a big phone order with my backstage card coming up soon lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I slept on MUFE for so long and now it's become one of my faves. The only thing I owned by them for the longest was a purple shadow (#90 maybe? Can't recall right off but it's pretty popular although I didn't know it at the time. I just loved the color). Most of what I got from TMS Orlando this year was MUFE and I feel a big phone order with my backstage card coming up soon lol


  Infamous #92. It's one of my all-time favorite shadows. Their matte shadows are excellent.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Infamous #92. It's one of my all-time favorite shadows. Their matte shadows are excellent.


That's the one! The only shadows I got down there were the ones for the exclusive pro artists palette. It's a pretty palette with a good mix of textures. No exceptionally bright colors or anything but great colors to work with so they aren't just trendy. The pigmentation is bananas. I'm such an eye shadow snob so I'm very picky about what I'll allow into my kit lol.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> It was just the weirdest thing. That hot pink did something really funky to my lips. I tried another one that I can't remember and the same thing happened. I had the lips of a 90 year old. Just nasty. Now, I'm going to go nuts and see how many I can pull off. Like I needed another makeup addiction.


  Did it make your lips look shriveled up even when moisturized?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Did it make your lips look shriveled up even when moisturized?


  Yes. Settled in every line and gave me more lines than I ever knew I had. There was no getting away with it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Yes. Settled in every line and gave me more lines than I ever knew I had. There was no getting away with it.


I would think your lips were pretty dry if that happened. What did you you use to prime them with? You lips have to be in really good shape and moisturized with these bad boys due to the high amount of pigment used (it'll zap the moisture out of a lot of people's lips easily). But yeah...the lighter colors can be less forgiving but that's usually the case with any lip product. Sometimes it helps if you mix a little bit of clear lip tar with whatever color is giving you trouble. Not enough to sheer it out (I used to do that to make lip glosses before they made stained glosses), but enough to add just a tiny bit of moisture to the mix.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 9, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I would think your lips were pretty dry if that happened. What did you you use to prime them with? You lips have to be in really good shape and moisturized with these bad boys due to the high amount of pigment used (it'll zap the moisture out of a lot of people's lips easily). But yeah...the lighter colors can be less forgiving but that's usually the case with any lip product. Sometimes it helps if you mix a little bit of clear lip tar with whatever color is giving you trouble. Not enough to sheer it out (I used to do that to make lip glosses before they made stained glosses), but enough to add just a tiny bit of moisture to the mix.


  My lips were in good shape. I tried Mac P+P, Jack Black lip balm and even vaseline and it just looked terrible. No matte lipstick I ever tried did that to my lips. I think the color was just too garish for me anyway.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Yes. Settled in every line and gave me more lines than I ever knew I had. There was no getting away with it.


  Same thing happened to me and my lips were moisturized,  that's why I asked. I forget which color it was.  I think it was in the cooler months too. Dry air can be extra drying no matter how much I moisturize my lips. These are off limits in Dec, Jan, and Feb.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 9, 2013)

I have Jack Black. I'll make myself a sample of the Clear to see if it works any better. Thanks you two lip tar addicts!


----------



## brittbby (Oct 9, 2013)

I just got back from Sephora and picked up Black Metal Dahlia... That color is everything! Completely obsessed with it


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Something amazing has happened. I have found a lip tar that doesn't make my lips look like saran wrap. My local Sephora started carrying the entire line of lip tars and I chose Black Metal Dahlia because the swatch was so nice and it's perfect on me. I tried the bright pink that was a Sephora exclusive awhile back and it was terrible, but this one is perfect. I'm going to try Anita next. I'm thinking I need to stick to the darker colors.


 Weird I had the same experience. My first occ was nylon, look was bad. My grandmas lips looked better than mine with nylon. Put me off occ until my belovedBMD came and I want to get Anita and the red one now.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 9, 2013)

BMD is gorgeous. I also was really digging Batty, but I don't think I'd ever wear it. Plus, our store was no longer selling it and just left the tester out. Two people tried to buy it from me in the span of 5 minutes. LOL


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> My lips were in good shape. I tried Mac P+P, Jack Black lip balm and even vaseline and it just looked terrible. No matte lipstick I ever tried did that to my lips. I think the color was just too garish for me anyway.


Yeah Nylon is one of those colors that you have to really, really, REALLY be ready to rock lol. But you have to remember that lip tars have more pigment in them then typical lipsticks...even matte lipsticks so by nature they tend to be much more drying than any matte you may be accustomed to. So what may be "great shape" for your normal routine may be quickly zapped dry by the high concentrate of pigments in these. That's what I meant by your lips not being in great shape (not that you applied then with crust city lips to begin with lol).


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 9, 2013)

brittbby said:


> I just got back from Sephora and picked up Black Metal Dahlia... That color is everything! Completely obsessed with it


----------



## lilinah (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Baby1black* 


I do not think I have seen them at my local sephora,Emeryville is the closest for me. I really just would have liked to go and grab BMD but can't since they say out of stock at that location so have to wait and buy online ,but have to add something to get free shipping which do not want to do now have to wait for the October mac collections first.


  Hi, Baby1black. Emeryville is the closest to me, too. While the physical location is a good size, it carries fewer brands than other smaller sephoras i've been in, and often fewer products by a particular brands, as well.


----------



## lilinah (Oct 9, 2013)

I like _Sebastian_, and i was surprised that on me is looks kinda pinkish and only a little lighter than my natural lip color, which is a bit bluish-pink.

  I was sorta disappointed that it didn't look 'corpse-like' on me, but it's a color that works on me, maybe because i'm fairly light and my skin tone is Neutral.


----------



## lilinah (Oct 9, 2013)

_Metallic Black Dahlia_ is absolutely gorgeous. I've gotten complements from strangers when i've worn it, and i'm a fat old lady !


----------



## lilinah (Oct 9, 2013)

My Lip Tar collection is quite small compared to some others here. But i'm happy with every color i have and there are very few others i want. In color order:

*Triptych* - True 24K Gold (Metallurgy)
*Fragmented* - Acid Green Gold-Laced Metallic = Frosted Lime Green (Fragmented Alice)
*Power Plant* - Metallic Emerald teal/green
*Butch* - Periwinkle blue
*Sebastian* - Plum-toned taupe (Moderncraft)
*Belladonna* - Ultra violet - actually red-violet with slight shimmer
*Metallic Black Dahlia *- Blackened burgandy with red pearl (Moderncraft)
*Batty* - pearlized true black (Sci-Fi Lullabies)

  SInce i don't wear orange, or reds unless they're dark and/or blue-ish, or bright pink (i have enough muted pinks), and only rarely peach, most of the rest are not on my must-get list. There are a few more maybe, such as Iced and Tarred.


----------



## lilinah (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> 
> I slept on MUFE for so long and now it's become one of my faves. The only thing I owned by them for the longest was a purple shadow (#90 maybe? Can't recall right off but it's pretty popular although I didn't know it at the time. I just loved the color). Most of what I got from TMS Orlando this year was MUFE and I feel a big phone order with my backstage card coming up soon lol
> ...


  Oh, yeah. I've got that (Team Purple). INTENSE!


----------



## lilinah (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MissTT* 


BMD is gorgeous. I also was really digging Batty, but I don't think I'd ever wear it. Plus, our store was no longer selling it and just left the tester out. Two people tried to buy it from me in the span of 5 minutes. LOL


  Batty is excellent for toning down a too bright lip color. I like that is has some shimmer.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 9, 2013)

lilinah said:


> My Lip Tar collection is quite small compared to some others here. But i'm happy with every color i have and there are very few others i want. In color order:
> 
> *Triptych* - True 24K Gold (Metallurgy)
> *Fragmented* - Acid Green Gold-Laced Metallic = Frosted Lime Green (Fragmented Alice)
> ...


  Aaahhh sooo jealous you have Belladonna, don't know why they discontinued it. :-( I know mixing some rx and hoochie will produce a similar color but not quite the same, haha.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Something amazing has happened. I have found a lip tar that doesn't make my lips look like saran wrap. My local Sephora started carrying the entire line of lip tars and I chose Black Metal Dahlia because the swatch was so nice and it's perfect on me. I tried the bright pink that was a Sephora exclusive awhile back and it was terrible, but this one is perfect. I'm going to try Anita next. I'm thinking I need to stick to the darker colors.


  Perhaps it's the finish? Since BMD is a metallic, while Nylon is a matte, maybe your lips just do better with the metallic finish than the matte? Just an idea. I don't consider myself to have the best lips(quite dry a lot of the time) for some reason I have gotten the lip tars to work for me. I always slather on a ton of either Jack Black balm or aquaphor beforehand though, lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Perhaps it's the finish? Since BMD is a metallic, while Nylon is a matte, maybe your lips just do better with the metallic finish than the matte? Just an idea. I don't consider myself to have the best lips(quite dry a lot of the time) for some reason I have gotten the lip tars to work for me. I always slather on a ton of either Jack Black balm or aquaphor beforehand though, lol.


  Yup. I believe I need to stay away from the matte ones. Might go out today and see if I can snag another one.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 10, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Yup. I believe I need to stay away from the matte ones. Might go out today and see if I can snag another one.


Anita is a gorgeous color but it's not a metallic so if you think the issue is solely the matte formulas then you won't be able to wear it either. The only other metallic from the Moderncraft collection is Role Play. I really think that the more neon or extra obnoxious colors tend to give people more trouble than others but I guess you'll only know by testing them out. I haven't done this but I know sephora is great with samples. I assume they are the same with samples of lip tars...will they give you multiple samples of various lip tars so you can see with ones give you granny lips and which ones don't? You honestly might not be able to test them all back to back like you want to (trust me...your lips may hate you for that lol) so if they let you take samples home that is perfect. But then again, I think Sephora might have one of the best return policies out there so if prefer buying so you won't have to worry about going back if you love it then that's good too.


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 10, 2013)

I really wish they could repromote belladonna. Does anyone know when the 12 set minis are coming out. I do not mind getting them cause I am pretty much new to these, so would love to experiment before committing to a full size and how long does a full size tube last. Kinda curios to know?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> I really wish they could repromote belladonna. Does anyone know when the 12 set minis are coming out. I do not mind getting them cause I am pretty much new to these, so would love to experiment before committing to a full size and how long does a full size tube last. Kinda curios to know?


You may be able  to go through the full sized tube in a year if you used it every day unless you just go completely overboard with it...and I'm doubting you would stick to one color every day for a full year. It really only takes a tiny bit every application.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Anita is a gorgeous color but it's not a metallic so if you think the issue is solely the matte formulas then you won't be able to wear it either. The only other metallic from the Moderncraft collection is Role Play. I really think that the more neon or extra obnoxious colors tend to give people more trouble than others but I guess you'll only know by testing them out. I haven't done this but I know sephora is great with samples. I assume they are the same with samples of lip tars...will they give you multiple samples of various lip tars so you can see with ones give you granny lips and which ones don't? You honestly might not be able to test them all back to back like you want to (trust me...your lips may hate you for that lol) so if they let you take samples home that is perfect. But then again, I think Sephora might have one of the best return policies out there so if prefer buying so you won't have to worry about going back if you love it then that's good too.


  I realized Anita isn't metallic, but I think there's a better chance of it working because it's not neon. The color is drawing me in and I'll go crazy if I don't at least try it. Like you said, Sephora has a great return policy so I don't feel like I'd be stuck with something that sucks on me.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 10, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I realized Anita isn't metallic, but I think there's a better chance of it working because it's not neon. The color is drawing me in and I'll go crazy if I don't at least try it. Like you said, Sephora has a great return policy so I don't feel like I'd be stuck with something that sucks on me.


I just figured I'd mention that since you said you should avoid the matte ones. I honestly think you'll love Anita. It's a gorgeous color. Probably a little more wearable than BMD only because it's a little less flashy BUT I think BMD is so gorgeous it's one of those colors you can wear anywhere and justify it just because you feel like it lol. Taking the trash out? Put on BMD!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 10, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I just figured I'd mention that since you said you should avoid the matte ones. I honestly think you'll love Anita. It's a gorgeous color. Probably a little more wearable than BMD only because it's a little less flashy BUT I think BMD is so gorgeous it's one of those colors you can wear anywhere and justify it just because you feel like it lol. Taking the trash out? Put on BMD!


  :lol: i just removed BMD after wearing it in the house all day. I wear all kinds of lip colors whenever and wherever I feel like it. I don't care who's looking or what they think.


----------



## linainoz (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> I really wish they could repromote belladonna. Does anyone know when the 12 set minis are coming out. I do not mind getting them cause I am pretty much new to these, so would love to experiment before committing to a full size and how long does a full size tube last. Kinda curios to know?


Oct 22 - Christine just posted about them on her site (Temptalia). She also lists the colors in each set (4 and 12 minis).


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 10, 2013)

These set combos make no sense


----------



## sss215 (Oct 10, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> These set combos make no sense


  The only thing I would have preferred to be different is for colors in the 4 pack to also be in the 12 pack. Plus I would have included tarred and feathered to lighten or darken some of the shades. But the again, lip tars are made for mixing no matter what you colors they choose.


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 10, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> You may be able  to go through the full sized tube in a year if you used it every day unless you just go completely overboard with it...and I'm doubting you would stick to one color every day for a full year. It really only takes a tiny bit every application.


 So do these go bad , like normal lippies or not?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> So do these go bad , like normal lippies or not?


I've never had one go bad. They separate but you can fix that easily by tapping it or shaking them (or periodically rotating how you have them stored). They have a 12 month symbol on them but much like regular lipsticks this is really something you can judge based on a change in smell/taste/texture.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> So do these go bad , like normal lippies or not?


  Technically regular lipsticks don't go bad, so as BFE said, and as i mentioned in depth in another thread, just use your best judgement and your 3 senses (sight, smell and taste).


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bought Anita and Authentic today. Authentic reminds me of WTC, but it's OK. Both of them are great on me. No problems at all. I almost bought they new grey colored one, but I figured I shouldn't push my luck.


----------



## BeautynBullets (Oct 11, 2013)

OCC Liptars are so pretty i wish i would have purchased triptych it was so pretty!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 11, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Bought Anita and Authentic today. Authentic reminds me of WTC, but it's OK. Both of them are great on me. No problems at all. I almost bought they new grey colored one, but I figured I shouldn't push my luck.


I love Authentic! More bronzy and less orangey on me than WTC but somewhat similar. You will slowly amass a large collection....I just know it lol :fluffy:


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 11, 2013)

BeautynBullets said:


> OCC Liptars are so pretty i wish i would have purchased triptych it was so pretty!


  Nigelbeauty still has it online :wink:


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought so many liptars last year during the Sephora VIB sale (almost one year ago.. ugh), and I have yet to wear ONE. I'm going to wear one tonight!! Lol. I hope mine didn't go bad yet.. I can see they're separated.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

prettygirl said:


> I bought so many liptars last year during the Sephora VIB sale (almost one year ago.. ugh), and I have yet to wear ONE. I'm going to wear one tonight!! Lol. I hope mine didn't go bad yet.. I can see they're separated.


They haven't gone bad. All you have to do is mix them back up. Knead them or tap them rigorously for about a minute or so. In the future, just remember to rotate how you store them occasionally to try and help with the separation. This will help the pigment re-mix in to the oil.


----------



## Ana A (Oct 18, 2013)

prettygirl said:


> I bought so many liptars last year during the Sephora VIB sale (almost one year ago.. ugh), and I have yet to wear ONE. I'm going to wear one tonight!! Lol. I hope mine didn't go bad yet.. I can see they're separated.


  Just mix it again, I bought Sebastian in store a few days ago and it was already separating


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 19, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> butterflyeyes said:
> 
> 
> > I slept on MUFE for so long and now it's become one of my faves. The only thing I owned by them for the longest was a purple shadow (#90 maybe? Can't recall right off but it's pretty popular although I didn't know it at the time. I just loved the color). Most of what I got from TMS Orlando this year was MUFE and I feel a big phone order with my backstage card coming up soon lol
> ...


  My #92 is labeled as a blush.  Did realize this until I moved my MUFE shadows into a Z palette.  I may try it on my cheeks - with a very light hand.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 22, 2013)

The 12 mini set is finally available at Sephora.


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Blue OCC Liptar*

Okay maybe I'm not using it right guys but I can not get this color to work for me at all!!! I find that its runny and it doesn't apply evenly. I was so excited to purchase it  on my birthday but wasn't sure if it was worth the price it is. I usually just buy nyx lipsticks or wet n wild. But I decided what the hey it's my birthday.... that being said I don't get the hype about these colors!! Am I doing it wrong? lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 25, 2013)

How are you applying the lip tar, and how much of it are you using?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 25, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> Okay maybe I'm not using it right guys but I can not get this color to work for me at all!!! I find that its runny and it doesn't apply evenly. I was so excited to purchase it  on my birthday but wasn't sure if it was worth the price it is. I usually just buy nyx lipsticks or wet n wild. But I decided what the hey it's my birthday.... that being said I don't get the hype about these colors!! Am I doing it wrong? lol


Hmmm....are you applying too much? It's hard to really answer the question without a real visual to help see what you're dealing with. Rx is pretty pigmented on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And that pic was with me actually applying a little more than I probably should have. It's an older pic that I had on my phone.


----------



## singer82 (Oct 26, 2013)

I want to get the the 12 liptar set. But really want to wait until their FnF sell. Should I risk it selling out. Or get it now?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 26, 2013)

singer82 said:


> I want to get the the 12 liptar set. But really want to wait until their FnF sell. Should I risk it selling out. Or get it now?


If you really want this set I would go ahead and get it. Since it's LE you have no guarantee that it will be around when the FnF sale comes around. If it's not something you have to have but would just like (meaning if you missed it you would be ok with just buying the full sized bottles of what you want) then you can def take your chances. You may be fine and they'll still be in stock but you really just won't know.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 26, 2013)

I ordered the mini lip tar set. They will be my first liptars


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't use a lot it's like a small amount but I find that it just goes on me runny? And it looks cheap lol. Should I buy the primer for it? Do I need a better applicator? I can't get it to work!


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 26, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> And that pic was with me actually applying a little more than I probably should have. It's an older pic that I had on my phone.


  what do you use to apply it? Mine just comes on runny and it doesn't work with me. It looks dumb lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 26, 2013)

Chantelley16 said:


> what do you use to apply it? Mine just comes on runny and it doesn't work with me. It looks dumb lol


I just use the occ lip brush to apply. Yours hasn't separated has it? Might just need to be be shaken to mix the pigment and oil back up.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 28, 2013)

How does BMD compare to TTT from MAC???  And how about Sebastian compared to Exclusive Event???


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 28, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> How does BMD compare to TTT from MAC???  And how about Sebastian compared to Exclusive Event???


I'm not home but if no one posts before I can I will do a quick swatch of TTT vs BMD. I don't have EE yet (won't be here until tomorrow or Wenesday I think) so I can't compare those until then. Hopefully someone else can help you out with that one.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 28, 2013)

BMD vs TTT - no flash   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BMD vs TTT - flash


----------



## MissTT (Oct 28, 2013)

Well _that _is interesting... But BMD is more shimmery/metallic in real life, right BFE? I thought about buying it yesterday, but we sold out of it right away.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Well _that_ is interesting... But BMD is more shimmery/metallic in real life, right BFE? I thought about buying it yesterday, but we sold out of it right away.


You know what...I made a mistake. That's actually not BMD. That's BD! I'm sorry. Let me do BMD real quick! But yes, BMD is much more metallic/shimmery than BD or TTT to really compare so it's an odd comparison. I think that's why I had BD on the brain. BMD and TTT would never compare because of the metallic finish versus the retro matte. BMD looks brighter because of it. BD would look more similar although not a spot on dupe.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok. HERE are the correct swatches lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BMD vs TTT - no flash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BMD vs TTT - flash


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 28, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Ok. HERE are the correct swatches lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ahhh BMD


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Ahhh BMD


Isn't it beautiful??? And there's talk that it may not stick around  This needs to become perm...screw the LE status crap


----------



## MissTT (Oct 28, 2013)

Wooo that BMD is gorgeous! I'm getting that next month.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Wooo that BMD is gorgeous! I'm getting that next month.


You NEED BMD in your life!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 28, 2013)

I was wearing Scarlet Ibis yesterday and after I swatched BMD I wanted to take my lipstick off and switch. It was that good... Like I said we sold out our entire stock (why we didn't even get it in store until last week I don't know), but I'll be keeping my eye out for a restock. Or I can just buy online. It's good I wait because we get a bigger discount next month.


----------



## Chantelley16 (Oct 28, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I just use the occ lip brush to apply. Yours hasn't separated has it? Might just need to be be shaken to mix the pigment and oil back up.


  I'll try that and see if it works! Cause I'd hate for it to go to waste just because I don't know how to apply it lol. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 29, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> *I really wish they could repromote belladonna. *Does anyone know when the 12 set minis are coming out. I do not mind getting them cause I am pretty much new to these, so would love to experiment before committing to a full size and how long does a full size tube last. Kinda curios to know?


  Me too. I regret not getting it.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 29, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Me too. I regret not getting it.


they are available now


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 29, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> they are available now


I think they meant they regret not getting Belladonna.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 30, 2013)

Sebastian vs EE -no flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sebastian vs EE - flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not as similar (on my skin at least) as they appeared on some pics I saw. EE isn't as gray as I thought it would be but it's not the dupe of Nude that so many seemed to think it would be either.  Random extra swatch with Sebastian vs EE vs Nude lol


----------



## singer82 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes BMD is gorgeous! It just seems to not stay in place on me. Probably just applying it to heavy huh? Does the clear one help with it too?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 30, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Yes BMD is gorgeous! It just seems to not stay in place on me. Probably just applying it to heavy huh? Does the clear one help with it too?


If you mean it's bleeding then yeah you're probably using a little too much. Might help if you use a lip liner or concealer as a barrier to help with the bleeding or feathering. I use an Urban Decay clear liner or MUFE lip liner concealer pencil for deep colors to keep them from feathering. You can use your usual concealer if you like also....or a lip liner that is close to the color of the lip tar. Whatever works for you. As far as using the clear to help...I don't use it for that but that's what it's been advised for (or as a primer....I use clear to sheer out colors mostly or to add a bit more shine to the top of some but I've never actually used it as a primer).


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 30, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> If you mean it's bleeding then yeah you're probably using a little too much. Might help if you use a lip liner or concealer as a barrier to help with the bleeding or feathering. I use an Urban Decay clear liner or MUFE lip liner concealer pencil for deep colors to keep them from feathering. You can use your usual concealer if you like also....or a lip liner that is close to the color of the lip tar. Whatever works for you. As far as using the clear to help...I don't use it for that but that's what it's been advised for (or as a primer....I use clear to sheer out colors mostly or to add a bit more shine to the top of some but I've never actually used it as a primer).


  Yeah they advertise the clear to be used as a primer more in the sense as a lip conditioner prior to application (rather than a primer like MAC's P&P lip), or to sheer down other colours, or to add shine. That's why it's confusing when products are given names that have multiple meanings.


----------



## AniBEE (Oct 31, 2013)

So I just got the 4 mini and the 12 mini set from Sephora in the Mail!! The VIB sale is happening on Nov. 8th but being Canadian it doesn't apply to online orders (They really do hate that Canadian customers >_< ) and chances are these sets won't be in store as it usually takes a month to see new stock.

  For those on the fence these are 1/4 the size of a regular lip tar in terms of product. For me I only have one of the shades in full size out of the 16 of these, so this is great for shades I was on the fence about owning in full size in.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 31, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> BMD vs TTT - flash


  Thanks butterfly.  I want to layer BMD over TTT (just a bit in the center)  call me crazy


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 31, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Thank YOU!!!!  I like Sebastian teh best, so I need to get my grubby paws on it.  Is it included in any of the mini collections?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 31, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Thanks butterfly.  I want to layer BMD over TTT (just a bit in the center)  call me crazy


Not crazy at all. Bet it would be gorgeous!    





martiangurll said:


> Thank YOU!!!!  I like Sebastian teh best, so I need to get my grubby paws on it.  Is it included in any of the mini collections?


 Not sure. Haven't looked at the mini sets to see what's included but I doubt it. Could be wrong but...a quick peek at the sephora site should answer that question lol


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 1, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Thanks butterfly.  I want to layer BMD over TTT (just a bit in the center)  call me crazy


That actually sounds really pretty!


----------



## lilinah (Nov 2, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Thanks for doing this. I tried days ago, but the colors came out on my camera so totally different from real life. On my skin, Sebastian looks even more lavender than the rather taupe EE. They are nothing alike.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 2, 2013)

_BMD_ is just gorgeous. I've gotten complements just wearing it in a local cafe.


----------



## BabyDzz (Nov 2, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Thanks butterfly.  I want to layer BMD over TTT (just a bit in the center)  call me crazy


  I think that would look beautiful!


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 4, 2013)

Where has BMD been all my life? I'm picking it up on Thursday with my VIB order. It will be my first lip tar


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

Although the colours are permanent for the most part my blog has my review of the mini sets. 

_erine is right; no linking to your own blog posts in your posts. ~shellygrrl _
_Got it!_


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> Although the colours are permanent for the most part here is my review of the mini sets.


  Just remember, it's against policy to link to your blog. You can, however, add the link to your signature.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 10, 2013)

I swatches Role Play today and it was nice... Imma pick,it up next week


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 11, 2013)

At IMATS Toronto I picked up Zhora, Black Metal Dahlia, Role Play, Annika, and Anita Lip Tars along with occ skin: conceal in Y0 and crème colour concentrate in Vice and John Doe. Super happy to have them!

  Also the 12 set mini was completely sold out in the Eaton Centre Toronto Sephora store on Saturday but there was plenty of 4 Mini sets.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 11, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> At IMATS Toronto I picked up Zhora, Black Metal Dahlia, Role Play, Annika, and Anita Lip Tars along with occ skin: conceal in Y0 and crème colour concentrate in Vice and John Doe. Super happy to have them!
> 
> Also the 12 set mini was completely sold out in the Eaton Centre Toronto Sephora store on Saturday but there was plenty of 4 Mini sets.


I am now becoming obsessed with the Creme Colour Concentrates! I picked up Vice and Discipline at TMS Orlando along with Skin Conceals in Y4, Y5, R2, & R3 and a glitter in Coffee that I have yet to use but fell in love with lol. Already making a list of other CCC's to order from Nigel's. I wish the Skin Conceals came in pans so they could be put in a palette but I can make something if I need to or put some in pan tins if I must (really not sure I want to though).


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 11, 2013)

I was going to pick up Newt for a colour corrector but I like the ones I have, but Newt and Grandma make great orange tone corectors on the skin. *_* I'm so glade their expanding the colour range.

  Because their creme you can make your own palette without altering the consistency.  Although pans would be nice.
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXNMeg6dVGc


----------



## TommyCJC (Nov 14, 2013)

I really love lip tars!! They are SO fun to use!! My fave thing to do with them is to mix them!!


  Here is Lydia with a little bit of Digitalis mixed into it!!







My smile had distorted how perfectly this was actually applied though so I do apologise for that... Never really liked my smile! haha =P




Here it is again in a warmer light! These shades mixed leave me with a perfect "Go to" lip for me personally! I just find it super flattering with a lot of looks!! =)


  And this is from late summer... I was traveling with my boyfriend. I feel like I was wayy too tan looking here... haha!! Anyways!! This is Sebastian and Digitalis mixed.. I LOVE this shade... I think it's another shade I could wear a lot, in person gave a really beautiful mauvey nudey pink colour which I've not found in any actual lipstick form!!







And these pics are from last weekend! I was going on a night out... and I had recently bought Pretty Boy and I couldn't wait to wear it!!







I think shade is something that will look fantastic on everyone, and I honestly don't think I would ever feel a need to mix it with anything.. it's a stand alone beauty.. Although, adding it to other shades is a whole different story! =D

I just love the fun and adventure with lip tars!! They make me feel happy and like I'm playing when I use them. The type of product that will always excite you to use and for me that's gonna keep me a huge fan forever!! =) Xx


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 14, 2013)

TommyCJC said:


> I really love lip tars!! They are SO fun to use!! My fave thing to do with them is to mix them!!  Here is Lydia with a little bit of Digitalis mixed into it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fluffy: Love it when someone is enthusiastic about lip tars! And I really love it when someone loves to mix and play as much as I do! Keep having fun with your lip tars...you look great!


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 14, 2013)

TommyCJC said:


> I really love lip tars!! They are SO fun to use!! My fave thing to do with them is to mix them!!  Here is Lydia with a little bit of Digitalis mixed into it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Woah all of those look fantastic.   All of those are the hotness but esp. Pretty boy!  You are making me want ALL of those but esp. Digitalis and Sebastian.   I ordered the mini set from Sephora to get a jump start but I have a feeling I will obsessively collect all of these lip tars.


----------



## TommyCJC (Nov 14, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Woah all of those look fantastic. All of those are the hotness but esp. Pretty boy! You are making me want ALL of those but esp. Digitalis and Sebastian. I ordered the mini set from Sephora to get a jump start but I have a feeling I will obsessively collect all of these lip tars.


Thank you!! =D Pretty Boy is THE hot pink!! Hehe =D I LOVE Digitalis! It's the best pale pink to me, it's like Mac Snob, Saint Germain, Pink Friday etc... BUT IT LASTS! I just love it! Sebastian is the perfect shade to cool down or add that little bit of nude to ANY shade!! It looks gorgeous alone, but I can't help but use it every time I'm mixing a shade! haha!! I definitely think they are a great thing to buy if you like to create your own shades! Get a few mini palettes to store the shades and you are set! They are just.. WOW! I know I'll end up owning next to all of them aha. They are just fantastic products!! =D Xx


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2013)

TommyCJC said:


> I really love lip tars!! They are SO fun to use!! My fave thing to do with them is to mix them!!  Here is Lydia with a little bit of Digitalis mixed into it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful Tommy!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 14, 2013)

TommyCJC said:


> And this is from late summer... I was traveling with my boyfriend. I feel like I was wayy too tan looking here... haha!! Anyways!! This is Sebastian and Digitalis mixed.. I LOVE this shade... I think it's another shade I could wear a lot, in person gave a really beautiful mauvey nudey pink colour which I've not found in any actual lipstick form!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous!!! I especially love Sebastian and Digitalis, I may have to try that one!


----------



## TommyCJC (Nov 14, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Gorgeous!!! I especially love Sebastian and Digitalis, I may have to try that one!


They are worth the buy!! But I'm so bias.. I love all the ones I have!! =P Xx


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2013)

TommyCJC said:


> Thank you so much Erine!! =D   They are worth the buy!! But I'm so bias.. I love all the ones I have!! =P Xx


  You're welcome! And they're definitely worth the buy! I have over 50 of em, and they're all fabulous!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> You're welcome! And they're definitely worth the buy! I have over 50 of em, and they're all fabulous!


 :werd:


----------



## meka72 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just bought BMD and am so excited to try it. Not sure where I'm going to wear it since I'm a home-body. Maybe to Kroger? Lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 17, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I just bought BMD and am so excited to try it. Not sure where I'm going to wear it since I'm a home-body. Maybe to Kroger? Lol.


You can wear it to the mailbox if the mood so moves you lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> You can wear it to the mailbox if the mood so moves you lol.


  :werd:


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 18, 2013)

I've been wearing BMD every day since I got it. I even wore it to church yesterday. I absolutely love it!


----------



## meka72 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ladies, we shall see how BMD works out this week. I should get my package on Wednesday.  If it looks good, I may start hanging out at Kroger or the mailbox. Lol.


----------



## BabyDzz (Nov 18, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Ladies, we shall see how BMD works out this week. I should get my package on Wednesday.  If it looks good, I may start hanging out at Kroger or the mailbox. Lol.


  Lol.


----------



## singer82 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! :eyelove:  Damn! I'm so upset I missed out on the 12 mini lip set 


TommyCJC said:


> I really love lip tars!! They are SO fun to use!! My fave thing to do with them is to mix them!!  Here is Lydia with a little bit of Digitalis mixed into it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 19, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Gorgeous! :eyelove:  Damn! I'm so upset I missed out on the 12 mini lip set


  I'm almost positive they said it would be back!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 19, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I'm almost positive they said it would be back!


Maybe but I know it was listed as LE so....maybe not? Or what may happen is another variation of it may come out...like the Pro's Picks sets...a version 2.0 may be released? To give people more variety


----------



## TommyCJC (Nov 19, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Damn! I'm so upset I missed out on the 12 mini lip set


Awww thanks darling!! =D

I don't think they even sell these lip sets in the UK... Or at least YET... haha!! So I can relate!! Xx


----------



## makeba (Nov 19, 2013)

Tommycjc you are absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tommycjc, I'm loving pretty boy on you and agree that it would compliment most skintones.


----------



## TommyCJC (Nov 20, 2013)

meka72 said:


> Tommycjc, I'm loving pretty boy on you and agree that it would compliment most skintones.


Thank you!!! =) I think it's one of THE prettiest pinks!! <3


----------



## MACina (Nov 21, 2013)

Just found this on *temptalia.com*:

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-launches-little-black-dress-stained-gloss-black-friday


  There will be a black stained gloss for Black Friday


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> Just found this on *temptalia.com*:  http://www.temptalia.com/occ-launches-little-black-dress-stained-gloss-black-friday   There will be a black stained gloss for Black Friday ompom:


 Normally I'm all over all things lip tar but this one is an easy skip only because I can duplicate this by mixing Tarred and Clear. Since I rarely use Tarred except for mixing this is just another excuse for using it lol. The addict in me almost wants to get this though just because it's new but I can resist this one.


----------



## MACina (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is the review on the  _Little Black Dress_ Stained Gloss on *temptalia.com*:

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-little-black-dress-lip-tar-stained-gloss-review-photos-swatches

  I really like how it looks on top of the red lipstick!
  Wouldn' t wear it on its own but layered it is really pretty.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 24, 2013)

OCC Mini Lip Tar x12 Set is back in stock on Sephora!


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 24, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> OCC Mini Lip Tar x12 Set is back in stock on Sephora!


  thanks


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> Here is the review on the  _Little Black Dress_ Stained Gloss on *temptalia.com*:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-little-black-dress-lip-tar-stained-gloss-review-photos-swatches
> 
> ...


  I wish is was a touch more pigment that way the effect could be deeper on the lips. To me it looks like you can do the same thing with Clear and a touch of Tar shade.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 25, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> I wish is was a touch more pigment that way the effect could be deeper on the lips. To me it looks like you can do the same thing with Clear and a touch of Tar shade.


Well the point of it is to be a gloss versus really being pigmented like the regular lip tars, but yes...if you wanted it to be more pigmented you could make your own mix with clear and Tarred to get the level of pigmentation that you're looking for. That's all this is...a mix of those two colors. Most of the stained glosses aren't very pigmented on their own (a few have a decent pop of color though, but overall they are sheer).


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 26, 2013)

Not that it will look anything like the promo image, but the promo image is gorgeous!


----------



## Living Doll (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't own any Lip Tars yet...I think Little Black Dress needs to be my first.


----------



## MACina (Nov 26, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  Gorgeous....thank you for sharing, Erin!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 26, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Not that it will look anything like the promo image, but the promo image is gorgeous!


 I saw that and it is absolutely gorgeous! I'm just wondering what else they used to get it to look like that! Because the swatches I've seen so far just don't look like that on anyone's lips straight from the tube. If it did though...I would cave and buy lol. Might be time to play with Tarred and clear and see how close to that promo pic I can get.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 26, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I saw that and it is absolutely gorgeous! I'm just wondering what else they used to get it to look like that! Because the swatches I've seen so far just don't look like that on anyone's lips straight from the tube. If it did though...I would cave and buy lol. Might be time to play with Tarred and clear and see how close to that promo pic I can get.


  Maybe Lydia underneath?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 26, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Maybe Lydia underneath?


That's what I was thinking when I first saw it...is it bad that we can do that? Glance at promo pics and just blurt out OCC colors? :lmao:


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 26, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That's what I was thinking when I first saw it...is it bad that we can do that? Glance at promo pics and just blurt out OCC colors? :lmao:


  Bad in a good way!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 7, 2013)

Reporting back on BMD. When I first received it, my lips were not in good condition AND I used too much. Not a good look. Since then I bought some Jack Black lip balm and tried BMD again using the smallest dot. I loved it! It is officially in the lipstick drawer. I did wear it to the mailbox, btw. Lol.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 7, 2013)

I wore BMD for the first time today and it was gawjus! Used Nightmoth liner which was a little darker than I wanted it but still pretty. My dot of product was slightly too small but I didn't want to risk feather by adding more so I just went with it.  What glosses besides Clear can you pair with these? Not familiar with oil based glosses.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 7, 2013)

Miss TT I wear it straight out of the tube, without gloss.


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


>


  looks beautiful


----------



## MissTT (Dec 7, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Miss TT I wear it straight out of the tube, without gloss.


 I usually do too but the Clear made it look really pretty today. Not sure if I want to buy it though.


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 8, 2013)

I have been wanting to try these for ages, I am glad to see you all love them!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 8, 2013)

How did you use Nightmoth? Just to line your lips or to fill them in? I don't use liner unless I'm using Who's that Chick because I don't like the color on me otherwise. But I've read that Nightmoth is a must-have.   





MissTT said:


> I wore BMD for the first time today and it was gawjus! Used Nightmoth liner which was a little darker than I wanted it but still pretty. My dot of product was slightly too small but I didn't want to risk feather by adding more so I just went with it.  What glosses besides Clear can you pair with these? Not familiar with oil based glosses.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 8, 2013)

Used it to line and fade in a bit.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 22, 2013)

MissTT said:


> What glosses besides Clear can you pair with these? Not familiar with oil based glosses.


  Try Vino liner with BMD if you have that... great combo! Bought both for my sis for Christmas because she has borrowed mine a couple times we've been out!
  I'm thinking of trying that purple gloss from PC over BMD!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's BMD with MAC Vino liner....


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 22, 2013)

I also like it with Vino l/l.


----------



## MACina (Dec 22, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


>


  Gorgeous, Pixie


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 22, 2013)

MACina said:


> Gorgeous, Pixie


  Thanks doll! BMD/Vino has turned into my go-to vampy lip combo!! I really do love it!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 24, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


>


  (wolf whistles) wow, you're a hottie PixieDancer.  You look magnificent.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 26, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> (wolf whistles) wow, you're a hottie PixieDancer.  You look magnificent.


  Awwww.... I'm blushing you sweetie pie! Thank you!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone see the teaser pic that Queen of Blending posted...looks like OCC lip pencils or liners. There goes my dream of not buying anything until IMATS


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 2, 2014)

^^Posted where?


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 2, 2014)

Yup, my friend/blogger Mai said they are coming out in the Spring line in February I believe, they will be multi-purpose liners so you can use them anywhere! And the colors will coordinate with current lip tar colors. She said it's probably 50/50 chance they will be available at IMATS in January.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> ^^Posted where?


Facebook. Maybe on her IG too. Not sure but I saw it on her FB.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Anyone see the teaser pic that Queen of Blending posted...looks like OCC lip pencils or liners. There goes my dream of not buying anything until IMATS


  Definitely lip liners for sure. I spy Anime and NSFW!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Definitely lip liners for sure. I spy Anime and NSFW!


 And Rx and Hoochie...and Tarred...yeah we know our OCC colors a little too well lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> And Rx and Hoochie...and Tarred...yeah we know our OCC colors a little too well lol


  True, but just incase there was any confusion as to whether they were eye or lip pencils, i can actual see the names of those two hehe


----------



## sss215 (Jan 2, 2014)

Liners! Very Nice!!!! I hope there is a Black Dahlia one.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> True, but just incase there was any confusion as to whether they were eye or lip pencils, i can actual see the names of those two hehe


:haha: I saw Anime. And then I realized that sadly I have every lip tar that matches the pencils in her hand. So Nigel's needs to get these around the same time that they release. Better discount through them than IMATS or TMS anyway


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> :haha: I saw Anime. And then I realized that sadly I have every lip tar that matches the pencils in her hand. So Nigel's needs to get these around the same time that they release. Better discount through them than IMATS or TMS anyway


  Yes! I have them all too! Hopefully before june for the chicago makeup show at least!


----------



## MACina (Jan 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>









....have to get those!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> True, but just incase there was any confusion as to whether they were eye or lip pencils, i can actual see the names of those two hehe


  They are actually multi-purpose from what I have been told, so you should be able to se them on your lips and eyes.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> They are actually multi-purpose from what I have been told, so you should be able to se them on your lips and eyes.


  Even better!!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 2, 2014)

tips for applying black dahlia? the other lip tars i have work great, but i cant get black dahlia to apply evenly


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

Ad that just so happens to be in the new issue of Make-Up Artist Mag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just had a chance to open it up and just a few pages in I see it. Yeah....I can see some serious money going OCC's way!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Ad that just so happens to be in the new issue of Make-Up Artist Mag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need to know when in feb!?!?!?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I need to know when in feb!?!?!?


Me to! I'm actually pretty excited about these


----------



## mzdynasty (Jan 3, 2014)

I only own 1 lip tar but I would love to get more but mac keeps taking all my money lol


----------



## MACina (Jan 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I need to know when in feb!?!?!?


 
  Me too


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 3, 2014)

They're making lip liners?!   *gasp*


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 3, 2014)

Queen of Blending Kind of leaked they where coming in this video.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2014)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> They're making lip liners?!   *gasp*


  Multipurpose liners.


----------



## MACina (Jan 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Multipurpose liners.


  This is simply amazing....so glad I can use them on my eyes too


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 7, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Just had a chance to open it up and just a few pages in I see it. Yeah....I can see some serious money going OCC's way!


  So excited!


----------



## MACina (Jan 8, 2014)

*temptalia.com* posted the official information on the Colour Pencils:

http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-cosmetic-colour-pencils-launching-february


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 8, 2014)

yeah i saw just now..  that trasnparent one might be my only haul. everything else i feel i already have a dupe for


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2014)

Thought there was a Rx pencil but that's ok. Was hoping for some of my other favorite liptars to get a pencil in this round. Because it's OCC I know I'm getting most of these lol.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 8, 2014)

There is a black dahlia pencil! Yassssss!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thought there was a Rx pencil but that's ok. Was hoping for some of my other favorite liptars to get a pencil in this round. Because it's OCC I know I'm getting most of these lol.


  Well it does say "the first wave" of colours, so...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Well it does say "the first wave" of colours, so...


Yeah I know. That's why I said this round lol. Question is when will the "second wave" come? Oooh...maybe around IMATS NYC (I want something to debut in NY lol).


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thought there was a Rx pencil but that's ok. Was hoping for some of my other favorite liptars to get a pencil in this round. Because it's OCC I know I'm getting most of these lol.


  Pool Boy will probably be close to Rx? Maybe not as dark though, I can't remember now how dark Rx is.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 9, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Pool Boy will probably be close to Rx? Maybe not as dark though, I can't remember now how dark Rx is.


It's too light for match.


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 10, 2014)

Anybody tried the OCC nail polish?  I realize this is a lip tar thread, but I thought I'd ask anyway...To keep it on topic, I am eyeing Pris, Pretty Boy, Hoochie, Black Dahlia, Chlorophyll (big maybe) and Grandma  I am looking for my first real haul, but I may try and scoop some of the classic colors in the CB here first.


----------



## Trigger (Jan 10, 2014)

UberMACGeek said:


> I just ordered my first five lip tars and I am so excited.... What about you all??  I am interested in knowing, what are your favorite lip tars?  Feel free to post pics!  My first occ lip tar purchase was the sephora holiday mini 12 set. I LOVE IT. I LOVE LIP TARS THEY ARE THE BOMB.COM️️️️️️️️ I'm wearing clockwork in picture.


----------



## MUAddict (Jan 10, 2014)

This is my favorite lip tar. I have 4 and considered  the mini sizes that Sephora has available BUT I'm behaving (pic credit to myself)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 10, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Anybody tried the OCC nail polish?  I realize this is a lip tar thread, but I thought I'd ask anyway...To keep it on topic, I am eyeing Pris, Pretty Boy, Hoochie, Black Dahlia, Chlorophyll (big maybe) and Grandma  I am looking for my first real haul, but I may try and scoop some of the classic colors in the CB here first.


 I only have one OCC polish that I got from IMATS NY last year. NSFW...it came in a set with the matching lip tar and a full sized lip brush. I've thought about other colors but they weren't priority at the time. I like NSFW but I haven't worn it a lot...only because I haven't worn a red polish often this past year.


----------



## Trigger (Jan 10, 2014)

MUAddict said:


> This is my favorite lip tar. I have 4 and considered  the mini sizes that Sephora has available BUT I'm behaving (pic credit to myself)


Looks stunning ️


----------



## Trigger (Jan 10, 2014)

TommyCJC said:


> I really love lip tars!! They are SO fun to use!! My fave thing to do with them is to mix them!!  Here is Lydia with a little bit of Digitalis mixed into it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you look fierce️️️️ Love it. You look awesome. You make me want more lip tars.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2014)

It would be great if the pencils are available at IMATS next weekend. That'll be the second booth I hit up once I get there.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It would be great if the pencils are available at IMATS next weekend. That'll be the second booth I hit up once I get there.


  They will be!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It would be great if the pencils are available at IMATS next weekend. That'll be the second booth I hit up once I get there.





erine1881 said:


> They will be!


Yup. OCC announced it already.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope all sephoras will stock the pencils, since my two local sephoras only stocked the stained glass lip tars (temporarily) and occasionally one or two colors in the main line. :/ Both of them, in fact.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2014)

I want the anime and hoochie liners!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 12, 2014)

All you ladies hitting the IMaTs next weekend need to post up pics and preliminary reviews on the liners once you see them. I will be tuning in for that !!!


----------



## MACina (Jan 17, 2014)

Spring Collection......gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.temptalia.com/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-plastic-passion-collection-spring-2014


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 17, 2014)

MACina said:


> Spring Collection......gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 17, 2014)

Trigger said:


>


  beautiful


----------



## Trigger (Jan 17, 2014)

LouGarner said:


>


I am so happy you posted this. I can't wait.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 17, 2014)

Trigger said:


>


  beautiful


----------



## sss215 (Jan 17, 2014)

Spring collection!!! can't wait!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2014)

MACina said:


> Spring Collection......gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just saw this and they are beautiful! I dont wear the onesI have that often so I dont know if I'll get these but THAT PURPLE. Want that. I like the different packaging too. So if its a spring collection will it be LE, Im new to OCC products so I have no idea!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yup, my friend/blogger Mai said they are coming out in the Spring line in February I believe, they will be multi-purpose liners so you can use them anywhere! And the colors will coordinate with current lip tar colors. She said it's probably 50/50 chance they will be available at IMATS in January.


  Pencil! Oh i may have to try it out! sounds like a good idea for them to do put out pencils!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 17, 2014)

I won't even pretend like I'm not getting all of the liptars lol.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 17, 2014)

Must get Mannequin and Rollergirl. Pool Boy looks so nice, but I'd never wear it.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jan 17, 2014)

MACina said:


> Spring Collection......gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful~ Oh gosh, the metallic pink and the blue would make me look dead though. Perhaps if I mix the blue with my yellow stained glass lip tar it would look more flattering.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I won't even pretend like I'm not getting all of the liptars lol.


  Along with all the pencils! :fluffy:   





thefbomb said:


> Just saw this and they are beautiful! I dont wear the onesI have that often so I dont know if I'll get these but THAT PURPLE. Want that. I like the different packaging too. So if its a spring collection will it be LE, Im new to OCC products so I have no idea!


  It's hard to tell. Some colours end up being perm, some LE. They don't really put a tag on the site to let ya know one way or the other. That's why i just buy em all up right away! :haha:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Along with all the pencils! :fluffy:


Yes ma'am! You already know it lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yes ma'am! You already know it lol


  That i do! Nigels better be on their game!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea I'm not even fronting either.  iiiii liked it all.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Along with all the pencils! :fluffy: It's hard to tell. Some colours end up being perm, some LE. They don't really put a tag on the site to let ya know one way or the other. That's why i just buy em all up right away! :haha:


 Thanks erine1881, you're like all knowing   And you give me reason to justify buying these ASAP ;P


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That i do! Nigels better be on their game!


Exactly! Nigel's played with our emotions with the last release.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Thanks erine1881, you're like all knowing   And you give me reason to justify buying these ASAP ;P


  That's what I'm here for! :haha:   





butterflyeyes said:


> Exactly! Nigel's played with our emotions with the last release.


  Seriously! I'm buying up all these babies, so i need Nigels to pull thru!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like Rollergirl may be a close dupe for Belladonna. Picture courtesy of Project Swatch.


----------



## MACina (Jan 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks like Rollergirl may be a close dupe for Belladonna. Picture courtesy of Project Swatch.


 





....drooling over Rollergirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Trigger (Jan 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks like Rollergirl may be a close dupe for Belladonna. Picture courtesy of Project Swatch.


I'm in love with lip tars. I want them all. I need them.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks like Rollergirl may be a close dupe for Belladonna. Picture courtesy of Project Swatch.


  Roller girl is going to be very popular.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks like Rollergirl may be a close dupe for Belladonna. Picture courtesy of Project Swatch.


  Roller Girl is gorgeous


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks like Rollergirl may be a close dupe for Belladonna. Picture courtesy of Project Swatch.


  Can I join the drooling over Rollergirl party? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I missed Belladonna and I'm _not _going to miss this one.


----------



## MACina (Jan 19, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Can I join the drooling over Rollergirl party?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Team Rollergirl


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 19, 2014)

This Youtuber already posted her haul from IMATS Pro day. In it she compares Roller Girl to Belladonna. Since I already have Belladona this is a skip for me.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> This Youtuber already posted her haul from IMATS Pro day. In it she compares Roller Girl to Belladonna. Since I already have Belladona this is a skip for me.


I didn't see her actually compare Roller Girl in this video. Not that it matters. I'm getting all of the liptars because I'm an addict and because it missed out on Belladonna lol


----------



## sss215 (Jan 20, 2014)

Finally found swatches of some the pencils


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 20, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Can I join the drooling over Rollergirl party?    I missed Belladonna and I'm _not_ going to miss this one.


  Omg I'm drooling to...I've never bought a liptar and I'm loving this purple omg. You can never have to much purple in your life right?


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 20, 2014)

Count me in on the Rollergirl party too


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

Only one haul per collection: this means #teamrollergirl.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 20, 2014)

I wouldn't say Belladonna and Rollergirl are _exact_ dupes. Rollergirl is a touch lighter and brighter than Belladonna, but the difference is very subtle. If you missed out on Belladonna, you will be happy with Rollergirl.   Pics are with and without flash:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  I also picked up a few of the pencils:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Left to right: Pool Boy, NSFW, Anime, Hoochie, Sybil, Black Dahlia, Tarred


----------



## That1980sGirl (Jan 20, 2014)

belladonna


----------



## Baby1black (Jan 20, 2014)

Is roller girl available now?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 20, 2014)

Baby1black said:


> Is roller girl available now?


  Online at OCC and Sephora on Feb. 1st and in Sephora stores on the 18th.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I wouldn't say Belladonna and Rollergirl are _exact_ dupes. Rollergirl is a touch lighter and brighter than Belladonna, but the difference is very subtle. If you missed out on Belladonna, you will be happy with Rollergirl.   Pics are with and without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Kill me now! :thud:


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

@yazmin u sneaky minx!!! I love itttttt! Ayyyyy !  Is roller girl similar to hoochie ?!


----------



## MACina (Jan 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


  Thank you sooooooooooo much for sharing, Yazmin


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @yazmin u sneaky minx!!! I love itttttt! Ayyyyy !  Is roller girl similar to hoochie ?!


  Nope.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

@yazmin thank uuuuuu!!!! I actually was going to post some swatches I found on IG. Credit to the user


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

@yazmin how's the texture? Durability?... I saw another mua on IG that had pretty sticky looking pictures... Almost like a lipglass and I freaked


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @yazmin how's the texture? Durability?... I saw another mua on IG that had pretty sticky looking pictures... Almost like a lipglass and I freaked


  I haven't worn it yet, so can comment on durability.  Texture appears to be the same and it swatches/stains just like my prior lip tars.  Main difference is it dries down a little more matte.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I wouldn't say Belladonna and Rollergirl are _exact_ dupes. Rollergirl is a touch lighter and brighter than Belladonna, but the difference is very subtle. If you missed out on Belladonna, you will be happy with Rollergirl.    I also picked up a few of the pencils:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the swatches. Nice to see them on a brown skin tone because that's a big help.   The pencils don't look as unique as I thought they would compared to other brands. Aside from being a vegan product;  which can be a plus for some, I think I can skip and wait for now.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 21, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


  Thank you so much for the swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rollergirl must join my stash! Hoochie and Sybil would also be most welcome


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 21, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Thank you so much for the swatches :flower:   Rollergirl must join my stash! Hoochie and Sybil would also be most welcome :haha:


 Hoochie is a must. Although the name is amusing to say when someone asks what you're wearing (right up there with Heaux :haha: )


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 21, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Hoochie is a must. Although the name is amusing to say when someone asks what you're wearing (right up there with Heaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha. I have Hoochie lip tar but I noone's asked me what it is. I kinda wish they would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Heroine pencil works well with Hoochie but it's not a perfect match. Hoochie the Lip Tar wants her soulmate Hoochie the Pencil




  Good grief. How manu hoochies does a post need?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 21, 2014)

BuickMackane said:


> Haha. I have Hoochie lip tar but I noone's asked me what it is. I kinda wish they would :haha:   Heroine pencil works well with Hoochie but it's not a perfect match. Hoochie the Lip Tar wants her soulmate Hoochie the Pencil     Good grief. How manu hoochies does a post need? :shock:


Hoochies everywhere!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 21, 2014)

I want hooooochie the pencil. I want it to come join the lip tar and possibly rendezvous with heroine and riri boy.. I started lining "ombré" style and I have ideas for this. That blue one pool boy... I want that for my eyes so bad


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 22, 2014)

Does Pool Boy look similar MAC's Cyan pencil?


----------



## MACina (Jan 22, 2014)

Review on Pleasure Model and Hollywood on *temptalia.com*:


http://www.temptalia.com/occ-pleasure-model-hollywood-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Does Pool Boy look similar MAC's Cyan pencil?


  I think cyan is bluer while pool boy is whiter but I still gotta compare live you know.. Just from what I've seen the pics


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sometimes T has te knack of turning me off something.... I can't see clearly the did bet those two online grrrr. So far hollywood looks interesting...


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jan 22, 2014)

I love how Hollywood looks as a highlight. It had never occurred to me to use it that way. XD I may have to buy it for that...


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Does Pool Boy look similar MAC's Cyan pencil?








  Pool Boy, Hi Def Cyan


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 22, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Pool Boy, Hi Def Cyan


  Thanks! Not a huge difference, Pool Boy seems a tad lighter.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ty @yazmin pool boy will be a skip. Ty for these swatches!!!!! I have cyan already I don't need two.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 23, 2014)

I suspected PB was whiter... I'm glad.  Move over Pb now List will be: hoochie pencil and rollergirl.  #teamlowbuy in action!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 23, 2014)

As much as I like Rollergirl I feel like it'll make teeth look yellow so I think I'll pass. Booo.


----------



## MACina (Jan 23, 2014)

Review on Mannequin and Rollergirl on* temptalia.com*:

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-mannequin-rollergirl-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Jan 23, 2014)

Roller girl is everything & more so looking forward to getting it


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 23, 2014)

MACina said:


> Review on Mannequin and Rollergirl on* temptalia.com*:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-mannequin-rollergirl-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches


  I LOVE!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2014)

New mini sets! Only on OCC's site.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> New mini sets! Only on OCC's site.


Curiosity made me look and of course...I have ever color in these kits lol. I almost feel like I need lip tar rehab


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Curiosity made me look and of course...I have ever color in these kits lol. I almost feel like I need lip tar rehab


  I have them all too. And even rehab can't stop me!


----------



## vmb8706 (Jan 23, 2014)

the occ site wont let me checkout for some reason anyone else have this issue i want those minis darrnittt


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 24, 2014)

vmb8706 said:


> the occ site wont let me checkout for some reason anyone else have this issue i want those minis darrnittt


  It won't let me check out either! Says it cannot recognize the shipping and Tax rate for my State and asked me to try again some other time. :/ Don't they have the mini set available at Sephora?   -El Tapatalk


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Have the colors from other sets, or individually...


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

Kykirsu said:


> -El Tapatalk


  I don't think these particular mini  sets are at Sephora. Both sets on OCCs site have a mixture of the two sets on Sephora.


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 24, 2014)

Ahh Okay! I wonder how mini they are. Are they the same size as a lip gloss in a squeeze tube?   -El Tapatalk


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

Kykirsu said:


> -El Tapatalk


  They are super tiny...do you have any of the original lip tars? Those are the size of a lip gloss tube...these are a 1/4 size(.08oz) of the original tubes(.33oz). PLENTY for the average user since you only need a pin drop, but if you have a color you like A LOT then getting a bigger size is better, but the mini's are great for travel and for trying new colors.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kykirsu said:


> It won't let me check out either! Says it cannot recognize the shipping and Tax rate for my State and asked me to try again some other time. :/ Don't they have the mini set available at Sephora?   -El Tapatalk


  These are only on OCC's site.


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 24, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> They are super tiny...do you have any of the original lip tars? Those are the size of a lip gloss tube...these are a 1/4 size(.08oz) of the original tubes(.33oz). PLENTY for the average user since you only need a pin drop, but if you have a color you like A LOT then getting a bigger size is better, but the mini's are great for travel and for trying new colors.


  I have never tried lip tars but they are on my list! A very long list might I add. :\ 
  For 20 bones they seem like a great price for 4 tars. I'm mad I can't order though. :[

  I'm currently looking at swatches and really want Pink-Red Spectrum. They're all beautiful but Anime is calling me.


----------



## MACina (Jan 24, 2014)

Review on Pool Boy and Kimber on *temptalia.com*:


http://www.temptalia.com/occ-pool-boy-kimber-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> Review on Pool Boy and Kimber on *temptalia.com*:
> 
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-pool-boy-kimber-lip-tars-reviews-photos-swatches


  Omgahhhh Kimber! Humina, humina, humina.


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kykirsu said:


> I have never tried lip tars but they are on my list! A very long list might I add. :\  For 20 bones they seem like a great price for 4 tars. I'm mad I can't order though. :[  I'm currently looking at swatches and really want Pink-Red Spectrum. They're all beautiful but Anime is calling me. :hot:


 Anime is the only liptar I own as of now & I love it n it's so bright


----------



## luvlydee (Jan 25, 2014)

Karen has swatches up. Not sure if it was posted. Roller girl will be mine  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-plastic-passion-spring-2014/


----------



## sss215 (Jan 25, 2014)

Kimber is my fav out of the new bunch.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 25, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-plastic-passion-spring-2014/








 Karen does this to me EVERY TIME. I want them all minus Pool Boy.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 25, 2014)

Also, seems like we have another Pleasure Model! I kept thinking EDB every time I read it.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 25, 2014)

This is pleasure model on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this is Hollywood... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I purchased both at imats


----------



## MACina (Jan 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I purchased both at imats


 
  Beautiful, smileyt06


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 25, 2014)

Addict4MAC said:


> Karen does this to me EVERY TIME. I want them all minus Pool Boy.


  I highly agree!! Kimber and Rollergirl though <3


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I purchased both at imats


  Pretty nudes! I'm scared of Pleasure Model though. The only nude that works for me is Covergirl Sultry. :\


----------



## sss215 (Jan 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> This is pleasure model on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hollywood looks great on you! I may have to grab one.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> This is pleasure model on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love Hollywood on ya. I could see myself wearing that with cork lip liner


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 27, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I purchased both at imats


  gorgeous. it looks great on you


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 27, 2014)

pleasure model and rollergirl for me.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like OCC will be releasing the pencils early. Just saw this posted on FB within the last 10 mins


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Looks like OCC will be releasing the pencils early. Just saw this posted on FB within the last 10 mins


  I saw that too, but they were gonna launch in 4 days. People can't wait 4 days?


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 27, 2014)

No! We can't wait and we won't!!!!!! Pencils are on te occ website now!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I saw that too, but they were gonna launch in 4 days. People can't wait 4 days?


I guess not lol. I honestly forgot what the launch date was originally...I'm just stalking Nigel's hoping for the best


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> No! We can't wait and we won't!!!!!! Pencils are on te occ website now!


 Fighting the urge (for the moment) to see if they show up on Nigel's (I want my 40% discount if I can get it). But I might get antsy and go with the OCC discount lol. IMATS is too far off to wait for that. I don't have THAT much patience lol


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ha I got hoochie and the primer one.  Everything else is nice. But I got similar. I plan on hooching everything. Out.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 28, 2014)

That $12 shipping is killing me


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 28, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> That $12 shipping is killing me hboy:


Shipping went up to $12? Used to be just $5 (on OCC's website I mean).   Played around on the site and see that they stopped the flat rate and switched to UPS so the shipping varies on how much you are ordering. Came out to close to $15 to ship all of the pencils to me. Those that went to IMATS LA...how much were the pencils there?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 28, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> That $12 shipping is killing me hboy:





butterflyeyes said:


> Shipping went up to $12? Used to be just $5 (on OCC's website I mean).   Played around on the site and see that they stopped the flat rate and switched to UPS so the shipping varies on how much you are ordering. Came out to close to $15 to ship all of the pencils to me. Those that went to IMATS LA...how much were the pencils there?


  Shit!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Shipping went up to $12? Used to be just $5 (on OCC's website I mean).   Played around on the site and see that they stopped the flat rate and switched to UPS so the shipping varies on how much you are ordering. Came out to close to $15 to ship all of the pencils to me. Those that went to IMATS LA...how much were the pencils there?


  The pencils at IMATS were $12 and no tax, so a very good deal


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 28, 2014)

Hol up! Where do you guys live?! I put minis plus one stained glass in the cart.. USPS shipping is $3.75. If I want USPS 1 day, it's $5.60. That's pretty fn good if you ask me. :\


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 28, 2014)

Kykirsu said:


> Hol up! Where do you guys live?! I put minis plus one stained glass in the cart.. USPS shipping is $3.75. If I want USPS 1 day, it's $5.60. That's pretty fn good if you ask me. :\


Miami, FL and USPS is not even an option


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 28, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Miami, FL and USPS is not even an option


  Wow that is so weird. I'm in CT. I believe they're located in NYC so, I guess it cost more for folks who doesnt live in or around the Tri State...?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 28, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Shit!


 I didn't place the order...was just curious because I wasn't aware of them changing their shipping costs. I'm in Ga for the person that asked...and USPS wasn't an option. But with their shipping costs I definitely prefer to wait for Nigel's to get them. If I have to pay shipping that has almost tripled with OCC I might as well pay Nigel's shipping and get that 40% instead of the 20%.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I didn't place the order...was just curious because I wasn't aware of them changing their shipping costs. I'm in Ga for the person that asked...and USPS wasn't an option. But with their shipping costs I definitely prefer to wait for Nigel's to get them. If I have to pay shipping that has almost tripled with OCC I might as well pay Nigel's shipping and get that 40% instead of the 20%.


  Ditto. I played around with it too and for 5 pencils and a mini 4-pack shipping was $11.53. Such a bummer cuz i wanted 2 pigments that are OCC-exclusive, and I'm not gonna pay outrageous shipping charges for em.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 28, 2014)

In CA usps is an available option and it's $2.50 shipping for one lip pencil and one lip tar


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 28, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ditto. I played around with it too and for 5 pencils and a mini 4-pack shipping was $11.53. Such a bummer cuz i wanted 2 pigments that are OCC-exclusive, and I'm not gonna pay outrageous shipping charges for em.


Yeah...the pigments I can wait for IMATS to get...that was always part of the plan, but was hoping to get the pencils (and the new liptars) before then since IMATS isn't until April. Just isn't worth paying the higher shipping with OCC when their discount isn't even the best. Always thought it was odd that Nigel's discount was better than OCC's lol. Guess I can't complain about Nigel's shipping costs anymore though.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah...the pigments I can wait for IMATS to get...that was always part of the plan, but was hoping to get the pencils (and the new liptars) before then since IMATS isn't until April. Just isn't worth paying the higher shipping with OCC when their discount isn't even the best. Always thought it was odd that Nigel's discount was better than OCC's lol. Guess I can't complain about Nigel's shipping costs anymore though.


  I personally for some reason did not like the pencils. They looked like either nyx, Mac, or some other pencil. I swatches pool boy and cyan from MAC at IMATS and it looked the same! I would say wait till you get to IMATS to try em


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 28, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> In CA usps is an available option and it's $2.50 shipping for one lip pencil and one lip tar


I see what the issue is...USPS is only available if your subtotal is less than a certain amount (I think it's likely around $25...maybe $30). For 2 pencils usps was available to GA for $3.04. Subtotal was $25.60 before shipping. :shrugs: So it looks like if you're spending a lot with them you get forced into more expensive shipping.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I personally for some reason did not like the pencils. They looked like either nyx, Mac, or some other pencil. I swatches pool boy and cyan from MAC at IMATS and it looked the same! I would say wait till you get to IMATS to try em


If Nigel's gets it up at the same time as the liptars and it's before IMATS then I'll still probably go with them. Only because the pencils would only be $9.60 and the liptars would be a little over $10...but if they don't get them then I'll get everything at IMATS lol. It would just be great if I could skip the OCC line this year and focus on Lime Crime and SugarPill since they are confirmed for IMATS NY and I imagine that their lines will be insane since NYC has been begging for them to both come lol. I'm really looking forward to grabbing those LC velvetines...especially the new collection.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> If Nigel's gets it up at the same time as the liptars and it's before IMATS then I'll still probably go with them. Only because the pencils would only be $9.60 and the liptars would be a little over $10...but if they don't get them then I'll get everything at IMATS lol. It would just be great if I could skip the OCC line this year and focus on Lime Crime and SugarPill since they are confirmed for IMATS NY and I imagine that their lines will be insane since NYC has been begging for them to both come lol. I'm really looking forward to grabbing those LC velvetines...especially the new collection.


  True true. That is one thing I wish I would have grab but the new Velvetines were only for show and not look which made me mad because I really would have stood in the 2-3 hour line lol. Have fun and but a lot and have more then 500 it goes quick lol trust me. I spent 650


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> True true. That is one thing I wish I would have grab but the new Velvetines were only for show and not look which made me mad because I really would have stood in the 2-3 hour line lol. Have fun and but a lot and have more then 500 it goes quick lol trust me. I spent 650


Oh I know lol. It's easy to go crazy but I tend to have a list that I stick to for the most part. But I'm coming ready for some serious spending. I honestly can't remember how much I spent last year but there will be several exhibitors that weren't at IMATS NYC last year that I already know will be getting my money. Wayne Goss (I hope he actually comes...love him lol), SugarPill, Lime Crime...MUFE will actually be there and not just the academy....so yeah...I'm ready and already prepared to bring empty luggage for the flight back lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I see what the issue is...USPS is only available if your subtotal is less than a certain amount (I think it's likely around $25...maybe $30). For 2 pencils usps was available to GA for $3.04. Subtotal was $25.60 before shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, that's what I figured too, when I was looking at shipping, had nothing to do with what the items were(light items like pencils versus heavier ones like pigments). Perhaps because they are insuring packages with high totals? Maybe. I don't know, just a guess.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *luvlydee* 



Karen has swatches up. Not sure if it was posted. Roller girl will be mine

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-plastic-passion-spring-2014/


  I already own Belladonna and Katricia.  I compared Belladonna and Katricia to Roller Girl from Temptalias gallery and addictedtoallthingspretty blog photo and they seem to be a little different but I am not sure because of the lighting. I saw some picture comparisons in this thread and thanks for that.  I can't wait to add it to my collection.   Katricia, Roller Girl, Belladonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.temptalia.com/occ-belladonna-lip-tar-review-photos-swatches http://www.temptalia.com/occ-lip-tars-lip-swatches http://addictedtoallthingspretty.com/occ-lip-tar-review-and-pictures-katricia-hoochie-and-vapid/


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Trigger* 









  I have been eyeing Clockwork and seeing it on you makes me like it even more.


----------



## Trigger (Jan 29, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Trigger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





novocainedreams said:


> Looks like Rollergirl may be a close dupe for Belladonna. Picture courtesy of Project Swatch.


I'm in love with lip tars. I want them all. I need them. I am really surprised at how wearable the colors can be applied correctly. If I was you I would buy.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2014)

So OCC responded to my complaint on their FB page. Looks like me and everyone else must have had a "error"


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So OCC responded to my complaint on their FB page. Looks like me and everyone else must have had a "error"


Hmmmm....has this "error" been fixed? Did you place an order?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Hmmmm....has this "error" been fixed? Did you place an order?


  Nope. I'm waiting for nigels. But i just went online again and it's showing the same thing as yesterday-$11.53 for UPS, with only more expensive shipping alternatives.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Nope. I'm waiting for nigels. But i just went online again and it's showing the same thing as yesterday-$11.53 for UPS, with only more expensive shipping alternatives.


Yeah I went and looked and it was the same. Not sure about it being a mistake since you can get the lesser shipping if you're total is in the $25 range :shrugs:


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 30, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah I went and looked and it was the same. Not sure about it being a mistake since you can get the lesser shipping if you're total is in the $25 range :shrugs:


  Seems to have been fixed now.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 30, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Seems to have been fixed now.


Still gives me the same shipping options.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 30, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Still gives me the same shipping options.


  Really? I've got 4 loose concentrates in my cart and my shipping is $2.86


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 30, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Really? I've got 4 loose concentrates in my cart and my shipping is $2.86


It's still basing it on the amount you have in your cart. If I put in 4 LC's then yes, it allows for USPS at $2.86. But if you have a higher total the. USPS isn't an option. Just the UPS options ($13+). The amount isn't clear though. Had to keep playing with it to see when the USPS option disappears...kept adding 1 additional LCC at a time lol. I think around 11 or 12 it disappeared but still isn't making it easy to figure out at what amount the shipping options are limited to UPS. But if you're keeping your order relatively low then you're good it appears.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ugh! I thought these new colours were supposed to come out on the 1st!?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ugh! I thought these new colours were supposed to come out on the 1st!?


 The lip tars? I thought they were supposed to but maybe that was only the pencils? Might be the 18th :shrugs: I'm just tired of stalking Nigel's lol. I assumed they were on the OCC website but now I see that they aren't. Are they on the Sephora site?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 14, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> The lip tars? I thought they were supposed to but maybe that was only the pencils? Might be the 18th :shrugs: I'm just tired of stalking Nigel's lol. I assumed they were on the OCC website but now I see that they aren't. Are they on the Sephora site?


  Not on sephora either!   T's site said the launch date was Feb 1st, so i :dunno:  i keep checking nigels for the pencils too. $3.20 difference between occ and nigels is definitely what's making me wait, but i mean come on!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Not on sephora either!   T's site said the launch date was Feb 1st, so i :dunno:  i keep checking nigels for the pencils too. $3.20 difference between occ and nigels is definitely what's making me wait, but i mean come on!!!


Yeah...that's what keeps me holding out for Nigel's too lol. OCC can be a bit flaky on answering questions. Bastids!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 14, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah...that's what keeps me holding out for Nigel's too lol. OCC can be a bit flaky on answering questions. Bastids!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 16, 2014)

OCC just posted on FB that the release is the 18th. T needs to get her info straight!


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> OCC just posted on FB that the release is the 18th. T needs to get her info straight!


  To be fair everyone was posting the 1st, not just Temptalia's website. And OCC wasn't doing much to inform or correct anybody.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 16, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> To be fair everyone was posting the 1st, not just Temptalia's website. And OCC wasn't doing much to inform or correct anybody.


  Well then everyone needs to get their info straight!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Feb 17, 2014)

Did anyone ever figure out the wonkey shipping rates on the OCC website?  Wanna place an order but I certainly don't want to pay $17 for UPS ground! I thought it was a $5 USPS flat rate last time I ordered! Boooo!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 18, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> Did anyone ever figure out the wonkey shipping rates on the OCC website? Wanna place an order but I certainly don't want to pay $17 for UPS ground! I thought it was a $5 USPS flat rate last time I ordered! Boooo!


nope! I've been trying to mess around with it to get lower shipping and for two lip tars it's $12.17 and 4 is $12.74. I don't understand it.. a flat rate usps priority box is no more than $6.50


----------



## sss215 (Feb 18, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> nope! I've been trying to mess around with it to get lower shipping and for two lip tars it's $12.17 and 4 is $12.74. I don't understand it.. a flat rate usps priority box is no more than $6.50 hboy:


  That's crazy considering a small amount of lip tars weight nothing!  I need to place my order, I'm loving the pennyroyal pencil.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 18, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> nope! I've been trying to mess around with it to get lower shipping and for two lip tars it's $12.17 and 4 is $12.74. I don't understand it.. a flat rate usps priority box is no more than $6.50 hboy:


Yeah when I do it for 2 liptars it's $11.72 and once again the USPS option doesn't show


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 18, 2014)

I ordered two liptars from the occ website 2 weeks ago and for USPS it was $2.15 and I stay in Las Vegas. So it can't be location strange.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I ordered two liptars from the occ website 2 weeks ago and for USPS it was $2.15 and I stay in Las Vegas. So it can't be location strange.


They claimed there was a glitch or something that supposedly got fixed. Apparently it's not working again because the USPS option isn't showing again (think it would have been like $3.00 for me when it was working for a small order). :shrugs:


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 18, 2014)

I ordered an LCC (OCC site only) and Rollergirl (wanted it NOW) and shipping was only $3.76. However, it i had just two liptars in my cart, shipping was $11. And if i had more than 2 items in my cart shipping went up from there, but a couple weeks ago i had 6 things in my card and shipping was $4. Their site is whack! I'm officially waiting for nigels to get the pencils and the plastic passion collection for me to get the rest of what i want.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I ordered an LCC (OCC site only) and Rollergirl (wanted it NOW) and shipping was only $3.76. However, it i had just two liptars in my cart, shipping was $11. And if i had more than 2 items in my cart shipping went up from there, but a couple weeks ago i had 6 things in my card and shipping was $4. Their site is whack! I'm officially waiting for nigels to get the pencils and the plastic passion collection for me to get the rest of what i want.


Yeah I've been itchy and almost wanted to cave and just buy it from OCC but the site is too wacky. I'll wait. I want to get some more LCC colors but those can wait until IMATS or I'll go to the OCC store in NYC while I'm there. On another off topic note...I'm mad that Nigel's finally got the Anastasia Dipbrow on the site (only 2 colors though) just days after I bought it full retail locally lol. It's almost $8 cheaper on Nigel's so I know where to get my restock (and hopefully they'll hurry up and get the other colors so I can get those for my kit).


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 18, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah I've been itchy and almost wanted to cave and just buy it from OCC but the site is too wacky. I'll wait. I want to get some more LCC colors but those can wait until IMATS or I'll go to the OCC store in NYC while I'm there. On another off topic note...I'm mad that Nigel's finally got the Anastasia Dipbrow on the site (only 2 colors though) just days after I bought it full retail locally lol. It's almost $8 cheaper on Nigel's so I know where to get my restock (and hopefully they'll hurry up and get the other colors so I can get those for my kit).


  That sucks!   Have you not applied for a discount straight from Anastasia? Free shipping on her site too!  I need to go to ulta and colour swatch the dipbrows. I think i can get away with the blonde dipbrow, but I'm afraid it might be too light.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That sucks!   Have you not applied for a discount straight from Anastasia? Free shipping on her site too!  I need to go to ulta and colour swatch the dipbrows. I think i can get away with the blonde dipbrow, but I'm afraid it might be too light.


  I thought I had applied but figured out that I hadn't.  I have so many discounts that I'm signed up for that I honestly forget which ones...especially if I don't use them often or there's not physical card. Just remembered today that I was signed up for Kett's discount lol.  I wanted to swatch the colors in person too just to be sure what looked best. The only 3 colors that my local Dillard's had was Auburn, Chocolate, and Ebony. Ebony was way too dark...Auburn was actually doable...at least from the hand swatch but I feared it might actually pull more red than appeared once I actually applied it. Chocolate is what I ended up with and it's fine but I would still like to swatch the others.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 19, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> nope! I've been trying to mess around with it to get lower shipping and for two lip tars it's $12.17 and 4 is $12.74. I don't understand it.. a flat rate usps priority box is no more than $6.50 hboy:


  That's crazy considering a small amount of lip tars weight nothing!    I just placed my order for the pennyroyal pencil, digitalis, and clockwork and the shipping came to $2.64 with USPS. If I wanted UPS, it was $11 and some change. All shipping options appeared in a drop down box. So maybe the glitch is fixed?


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 19, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I just placed my order for the pennyroyal pencil, digitalis, and clockwork and the shipping came to $2.64 with USPS. If I wanted UPS, it was $11 and some change. All shipping options appeared in a drop down box. So maybe the glitch is fixed?


Seems to be today..


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 20, 2014)

Pencils are up on Nigel's!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Pencils are up on Nigel's!


  Come on lip tars!!!  I just added 7 pencils to my cart


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Come on lip tars!!!  I just added 7 pencils to my cart


 8 pencils here. Hope this means the lip tars should be up soon.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> 8 pencils here. Hope this means the lip tars should be up soon.


  Fingers crossed! :fluffy:


----------



## LiliV (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm wearing Mannequin today.   I LOVE this shade, I originally got it for mixing but it's actually really wearable!


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


  Super prettyyyyy, LiliV


----------



## LiliV (Feb 21, 2014)

MACina said:


> Super prettyyyyy, LiliV :bigheart:


  Thanks!


----------



## Luscious V (Feb 22, 2014)

My swatches


----------



## MACina (Feb 22, 2014)

Luscious V said:


> My swatches


  They all look gorgeous on you


----------



## Luscious V (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank u


----------



## NewChick10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Luscious V* 



My swatches




  I can't wait to get rollergirl.  I'm going to wait until Sephora gets it in the store and then I will purchase it.  Hopefully it's not limited edition. I don't feel like paying no delivery charge.


----------



## Luscious V (Feb 24, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Luscious V*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u    I know right that why I got 2 of rollergirl I was thinking should I get the lighter shades


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rollergirl came today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Belladonna on the left


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

Omg they're THaT similar!!!???


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg they're THaT similar!!!???


  And my Belladonna wasn't even fully mixed. It had separated pretty good so i did a quick mix as best i could for the swatch too.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Rollergirl came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mosha010 said:


> Omg they're THaT similar!!!???





erine1881 said:


> And my Belladonna wasn't even fully mixed. It had separated pretty good so i did a quick mix as best i could for the swatch too.


 Close enough! :fluffy:


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Close enough! :fluffy:


  Yup! So for those that missed out on Belladonna better snatch up Rollergirl, and if they don't, i don't wanna hear any whining that they missed out on it! :haha:


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sephora stores don't have it yet even though when u "look for it in store" online it says they do! Aaarrrghhhh!


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Feb 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Sephora stores don't have it yet even though when u "look for it in store" online it says they do! Aaarrrghhhh!


 Yea I went to my store today thinking it was there & it wasn't .. So annoying


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Feb 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Rollergirl came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  can't wait to get my claws on it


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

I love it how I'm trying to figure out what's on erine's sleeve. I feel like a creep


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I love it how I'm trying to figure out what's on erine's sleeve. I feel like a creep


  Hahahahahhaha :lmao:


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dude I was staring for like a min. While getting ready to shower. It was really weird.  Lmfao! Creepo mc creep moment.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Dude I was staring for like a min. While getting ready to shower. It was really weird.  Lmfao! Creepo mc creep moment.


  Here ya go! It's a skeleton geisha. And the cherry blossom tree goes over my shoulder and down my side down to my hip.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Here ya go! It's a skeleton geisha. And the cherry blossom tree goes over my shoulder and down my side down to my hip.


 Absolutely  this!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

Holy creepo moment paying off! Tat porn! Yayyyy! This is seriously awesome. U see I'm obsessed w tattoos cause my biggest fobia is needles.  So I've been planning my sleeve that I'll have when I finally take the plunge.. fr years and everyone I'm close with is covered with them so I'm always like .   That is seriously fken awesome. Coloring is super vivid too ugh I can't


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Absolutely  this!!!


  Thanks doll! :winkiss:   





mosha010 said:


> Holy creepo moment paying off! Tat porn! Yayyyy! This is seriously awesome. U see I'm obsessed w tattoos cause my biggest fobia is needles.  So I've been planning my sleeve that I'll have when I finally take the plunge.. fr years and everyone I'm close with is covered with them so I'm always like .   That is seriously fken awesome. Coloring is super vivid too ugh I can't


  You kill me! Check out my IG. You'll see almost all my other ones. If you think this is bright, you should see my other arm (which I've posted before). Another reason why i don't go in the sun. I wanna keep this bright.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol what's ur ig. (Prepares to stalk*). Geez I'm turning into the ultimate creepster


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lol what's ur ig. (Prepares to stalk*). Geez I'm turning into the ultimate creepster


  Same username as here


----------



## NewChick10 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881* 



Rollergirl came today!










Belladonna on the left


  Damn I was at least hoping for even a slight difference, maybe a tinge lighter or darker.  Help me decide to buy it anyway Erine........


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 25, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it helps any it DOES look like it's a teeny, tiny, smidgen bit darker. It's a plus for those of us that missed out on Belladonna. Might be a skip for those that have it unless you're a lip tar hoarder like me lol. I would still get regardless just because I'm obsessed with having them all. :shrugs:


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> If it helps any it DOES look like it's a teeny, tiny, smidgen bit darker. It's a plus for those of us that missed out on Belladonna. Might be a skip for those that have it unless you're a lip tar hoarder like me lol. I would still get regardless just because I'm obsessed with having them all. :shrugs:


  It's only cuz it wasn't fully mixed. To me they're almost identical. But i don't care. I hoard them all too! :haha:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's only cuz it wasn't fully mixed. To me they're almost identical. But i don't care. I hoard them all too! :haha:


I was only trying to help lol. You know....if you squint one eye and look to the left...and hop on one leg...it looks a little darker :haha:


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I was only trying to help lol. You know....if you squint one eye and look to the left...and hop on one leg...it looks a little darker :haha:


  Well if you do all that then yes, it's 1/100 of a shade darker


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Well if you do all that then yes, it's 1/100 of a shade darker


Exactly!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I want it.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 26, 2014)

They're on Nigels [@]butterflyeyes[/@]!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're on Nigels [@]butterflyeyes[/@]!!!


:fluffy: Good Morning to me!!!


----------



## Trigger (Feb 27, 2014)

I really wish OCC would make like a complete collection but of all the miniature sizes so I could have then all. I love this product so much.


----------



## Baby1black (Feb 27, 2014)

Finally ordered my roller girl . Can't wait. I need to get more occ but scared since I love BMD but hate nylon. I wish my sephora had them so I can swatch.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 27, 2014)

Baby1black said:


> Finally ordered my roller girl . Can't wait. I need to get more occ but scared since I love BMD but hate nylon. I wish my sephora had them so I can swatch.


I actually love Nylon lol. Which actually surprised me since I really went through an anti-pink phase (was traumatized by the color pink growing up lol).


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> :fluffy: Good Morning to me!!!


  $160+ OCC morning for me 


Trigger said:


> I really wish OCC would make like a complete collection but of all the miniature sizes so I could have then all. I love this product so much.


  Idd buy an entire mini lip tar set for my kit if they did that!   





Baby1black said:


> Finally ordered my roller girl . Can't wait. I need to get more occ but scared since I love BMD but hate nylon. I wish my sephora had them so I can swatch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love Nylon too! It's a longwearing CYY!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> $160+ OCC morning for me


 It was an almost $200 morning for me but I went back and cleaned out my cart lol. Ended up being a $130-ish OCC morning lol. Still better than it would have been on OCC's website though or at IMATS so I'm ok with that. I can pick up the other OCC items at IMATS so I won't feel like I'm neglecting them lol. Can't NOT get anything from them...that would be blasphemy!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> It was an almost $200 morning for me but I went back and cleaned out my cart lol. Ended up being a $130-ish OCC morning lol. Still better than it would have been on OCC's website though or at IMATS so I'm ok with that. I can pick up the other OCC items at IMATS so I won't feel like I'm neglecting them lol. Can't NOT get anything from them...that would be blasphemy!


  True. Oh, and mine was before shipping!   I'm saving the Makeup Show for all Inglot and the newer MUFE flash palette that came out last year. I wanna get em in person cuz i hate ordering stuff over the phone or thru email. I've yet to order Inglot thru email yet. I'm just nervous I'll screw something up lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> True. Oh, and mine was before shipping!   I'm saving the Makeup Show for all Inglot and the newer MUFE flash palette that came out last year. I wanna get em in person cuz i hate ordering stuff over the phone or thru email. I've yet to order Inglot thru email yet. I'm just nervous I'll screw something up lol


I LOVE that MUFE flash palette! Use it more than the classic one! Hope they have it for $49.50 like they did at TMS Orlando. I plan on grabbing a lot more MUFE items this year since they will finally be at IMATS NYC (was going to head to the MUFE store in NY if they weren't and just use my backstage card since like you I really didn't want to order over the phone). I ordered Inglot shadows online once but I knew exactly what I was looking for so there were no surprises. I wouldn't do it again unless I knew exactly what I wanted. Their website colors aren't very helpful.


----------



## Baby1black (Feb 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I actually love Nylon lol. Which actually surprised me since I really went through an anti-pink phase (was traumatized by the color pink growing up lol).


 It's not really the color but for some reason nylon needs more prep before putting it on until BMD which I do not need any prepping of my lips. I will rub the dust from my nylon and try it again maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2014)

Baby1black said:


> It's not really the color but for some reason nylon needs more prep before putting it on until BMD which I do not need any prepping of my lips. I will rub the dust from my nylon and try it again maybe I'm doing something wrong.


  Well they're two different finishes, one matte and one metallic. Mattes are generally gonna need more prepping than metallics any day. Try exfoliating, moisturizing, blotting, using p&p, and then applying nylon.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 27, 2014)

Nigel's has shipped my order :fluffy: Won't get here until next Tues or Wednesday but that's nowhere near as bad as it used to be when I first started ordering from them lol


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just in case anyone is wondering I swatched Milani 04 Violet Addict next to OCC lip tar in Hoochie.  At first they looked alike but then I noticed that Hoochie has purple in it and 04 Violet Addict has more pink. Placing the tubes right next to each other they look identical but they are not.  I will try to do swatches when I get time and I will also add a few other in the swatch if I think they are pretty close too.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 5, 2014)

Picked up my package today (it apparently arrived yesterday morning so I could have picked it up then BUT for some random reason my UPS Choice went to the spam box so I didn't know). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :fluffy: I only got 4 of the pencils for now (the rest I'll save for IMATS or my next order if I like these). Not too thrilled with the outer packaging of the lip tars...really hope they haven't gotten rid of the pouches for good. I kinda like them


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Picked up my package today (it apparently arrived yesterday morning so I could have picked it up then BUT for some random reason my UPS Choice went to the spam box so I didn't know).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They didn't have the pouches when i ordered directly from occ either


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They didn't have the pouches when i ordered directly from occ either


 I haven't heard anyone mention if the pouches are gone for good (actually hadn't heard anyone mention them not coming with these but assumed a lot of people got theirs from IMATS or TMS so they wouldn't have got the pouches or mini brushes anyway). I might be in the minority on this but if they are gone I'm really going to miss them. I like them.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I haven't heard anyone mention if the pouches are gone for good (actually hadn't heard anyone mention them not coming with these but assumed a lot of people got theirs from IMATS or TMS so they wouldn't have got the pouches or mini brushes anyway). I might be in the minority on this but if they are gone I'm really going to miss them. I like them.


  I THINK I've been saving mine for some. I'm sure i am. I can't imagine I've been throwing them away. They're too cute!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I THINK I've been saving mine for some. I'm sure i am. I can't imagine I've been throwing them away. They're too cute!


Exactly! I couldn't make myself throw them away...they are just too cute.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 5, 2014)

I know me either lol. I store them separately in there with their respective brushes.  Like the lip tar hoarder I am.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 5, 2014)

Welp since Belladonna and Rollergirl are that much alike I will be spending that money somewhere else.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can i wait on the pencils til TMSCHI [@]butterflyeyes[/@]?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Can i wait on the pencils til TMSCHI [@]butterflyeyes[/@]?


 I would say yes. I only got 4 of them because I wanted to see how I felt about them. The color payoff is great though for the ones I got (Tarred, Pool Boy, Black Dahlia, and Hoochie). I can wait until IMATS for the others. Love Tarred though as a lip liner (and it is pretty opaque filling in the entire lip). It wasn't nearly as dry as BD. Not sure yet how great they are as eye liners.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I would say yes. I only got 4 of them because I wanted to see how I felt about them. The color payoff is great though for the ones I got (Tarred, Pool Boy, Black Dahlia, and Hoochie). I can wait until IMATS for the others. Love Tarred though as a lip liner (and it is pretty opaque filling in the entire lip). It wasn't nearly as dry as BD. Not sure yet how great they are as eye liners.


  Ok great! I'm wondering how how close they are to some mac liners that i have, so swatching them in person at the show would be best. And if they're close, then i can save myself a bunch of moolah!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ok great! I'm wondering how how close they are to some mac liners that i have, so swatching them in person at the show would be best. And if they're close, then i can save myself a bunch of moolah!


Exactly. BD isn't terribly unique in my opinion. It actually reminds me of the TTT pencil but I haven't had a chance to swatch them next to each other. Instead of just impulse buying them all like I initially started to I was smart and cleaned the cart out. Kinda glad I did because I really need to check the other colors out in person before I commit to them.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a quick comparison of Black Dahlia, Nightmoth, and Talk That Talk pencils. (Swatches in that order)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That sucks!   Have you not applied for a discount straight from Anastasia? Free shipping on her site too!


 So I was going through my old emails on my business account and silly me realized that I DO have the Anastasia Beverly Hills discount  Of course I realize this and there is only one Dipbrow color in stock on their site now lol. Random


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> So I was going through my old emails on my business account and silly me realized that I DO have the Anastasia Beverly Hills discount  Of course I realize this and there is only one Dipbrow color in stock on their site now lol. Random


  :lol:


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 



Just a quick comparison of Black Dahlia, Nightmoth, and Talk That Talk pencils. (Swatches in that order)








  Oh my it looks like a rerun of the same color.


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 10, 2014)

Got my roller girl so nice,kinda makes me wanna jump on the occ wagon!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 10, 2014)

Baby1black said:


> Got my roller girl so nice,kinda makes me wanna jump on the occ wagon!


Do it! Do it!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Top: rollergirl  Bottom: hoochie


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

Love love love lip tars! David the owner is super sweet! I always buy mine from IMATS or TMS


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Mar 16, 2014)

My sephora finally received their stock so I snagged roller girl .. It is gorgeous ! My fave purple out of my stash


----------



## AniBEE (Mar 22, 2014)

Alright! There's to be a new primary lip tar set in mini size coming out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=540npV1sfUI


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 22, 2014)

AniBEE said:


> Alright! There's to be a new primary lip tar set in mini size coming out.:yahoo:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=540npV1sfUI


It should already be up on the Sephora website according to OCC's FB page. It's the primary mini's and a full-sized lip brush if I'm not mistaken


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yup ordered yesterday the primary set. Can't wait for it to come


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm trying to put my cart together for the Sephora sale... I like the possibilities with the mini primary set! I've wanted a couple of those to use to mix w other shades I have.. but never wanted to splurge on a whole big tube of each, so this could be a winner!

  And I was also trying to get a nice nude lip tar for NC30/35... Any suggestions?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm trying to put my cart together for the Sephora sale... I like the possibilities with the mini primary set! I've wanted a couple of those to use to mix w other shades I have.. but never wanted to splurge on a whole big tube of each, so this could be a winner!  And I was also trying to get a nice nude lip tar for NC30/35... Any suggestions?


 You might like Interlace...just the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> You might like Interlace...just the first one that comes to mind.


  It looks a little too peachy for me in the few lip swatches I've seen... but maybe I'll try to look at it in person if I can get to a Sephora during the sale. 
  Thanks so much for the suggestion. I never really looked at that one!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It looks a little too peachy for me in the few lip swatches I've seen... but maybe I'll try to look at it in person if I can get to a Sephora during the sale.  Thanks so much for the suggestion. I never really looked at that one!


When I get home (and if I have a chance) I'll look through my collection and see what may work. If you're getting the primary set then you'll be able to tweak any color(s) you decide on if they aren't quite the color you were looking for. Or a lip liner to tweak it will work too. Everything I'm thinking off right now might be a little more peachy or pink then you're looking for.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pixie u want pink nude or peach nude ?  I have femme and it's a nudey color. Gonna swatch it now hold on


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok I'm out of my bird cause i just swatched and femme is NOT a nude. More a pink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Left to right : femme, hush and melange (last one has a bit of separation, I gotta add these to my rotation !)


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Left to right : femme, hush and melange (last one has a bit of separation, I gotta add these to my rotation !)


  SEE!! I LOVE your swatch of Hush... but a lot of them look way too light! I have Melange in my cart now, along with Hollywood and Trick pencil that a girl on the Internet paired together for a really pretty nude shade! 
  And @butterflyeyes is right... if I get the primary set, I could always darken Hush if I needed to... I think Hush could work nicely if I tweak it. I was hoping to not have to, in case I don't always get the ratio right. I already have a full size Kava Kava and a mini Memento. Hmmmm? But this has been very helpful! THANKS ladies!


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

hmm.. I like the Melange.. looks a bit corally to me.  I just did my hair strawberry blonde.. lol.  so I am looking at more corals.


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

oy I hate tweaking anything... if it doesn't work right off the bat, I call it quits.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oy I hate tweaking anything... if it doesn't work right off the bat, I call it quits.


  I'm mostly like that too... especially if I'm trying to get the perfect nude shade. But lip tars are fun to mix and play around with. I like creating shades with them! But for a go-to color, I wouldn't depend on mixing them every time. For normal lippies, if they don't work on their own, I won't drive myself crazy being a mad scientist trying to tweak with liners, gloss, etc. But if you just want to play around, these can be fun for that! I've come up with some cool colors... but I don't know if I could recreate them if I had to! LOL You get the "prefect" shade with that one mix!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

If anyone has the new Trick lip pencil and has any dupe recs (MAC or NYX) I'd really appreciate it! Trying to see if I really "need" Trick to do the lip combo I saw online. Certainly Trick pencil can't be that unique, right?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hmmm how about subcultured from Mac ? I might be wrong cause I haven't seen trick in person but here is subculture


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hahaha my hand is all stained from swatching.  (I was at sephora today looking at bite products lol )


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

From the internets


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok maybe trick is yellower while subcultured is more pink? I need color comparing classes from liba


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ok maybe trick is yellower while subcultured is more pink? I need color comparing classes from liba


  Ahhahahahahhaaa! So do I! I have every imaginable lip pencil by MAC and tons by NYX! I'm sure I have a dupe for that OCC Trick pencil... but you know I'll get it anyways since I found a combo I love with it! At least I know I'll use it! I use nude pencils to death! Thanks for being such a good detective!! You ROCK!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

i agree with pixie. i always want my Mac Lipticks to work straight out of the tube but with liptars i like the whole mixing thing. its fun.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i agree with pixie. i always want my Mac Lipticks to work straight out of the tube but with liptars i like the whole mixing thing. its fun.


  YEAH!! When you start mixing you may score an awesome shade you can never duplicate again... but it's SO fun and that's part of what's cool about lip tars! I like the staying power of these and wish they had a nice everyday nude shade that worked for me on its own. The perfect nude search continues! But at least there are a lot of lip tar shades I really love! They do some really nice corals and even plumy mauves!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> YEAH!! When you start mixing you may score an awesome shade you can never duplicate again... but it's SO fun and that's part of what's cool about lip tars! I like the staying power of these and wish they had a nice everyday nude shade that worked for me on its own. The perfect nude search continues! But at least there are a lot of lip tar shades I really love! They do some really nice corals and even plumy mauves!


  have you seen this one from too faced? Allura says the formula is very similar to liptars. 

  go to 1:45 for the swatch of Melted Nude. it looks pretty wearable. i hope sephora has it in on Sunday. 

  i love all the pinks i have from OCC pretty Boy is my fave.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

kimibos said:


> have you seen this one from too faced? Allura says the formula is very similar to liptars.
> 
> go to 1:45 for the swatch of Melted Nude. it looks pretty wearable. i hope sephora has it in on Sunday.
> 
> i love all the pinks i have from OCC pretty Boy is my fave.


  Can you post a link... I'm interested! THANKS GIRL!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Can you post a link... I'm interested! THANKS GIRL!


  LOL sorry i forgot haha

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDYjz6e1B_M

  http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/too-faced-melted-liquified-long-wear-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

kimibos said:


> LOL sorry i forgot haha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDYjz6e1B_M
> 
> http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/too-faced-melted-liquified-long-wear-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches/


  That looks promising! I watched another youtube review... the girl was more olive complected and it looked a little orange on her, which I didn't like. But then every other lip swatch looked a little gross and globby, so it may just be her application. On Allura it looks really pretty! Sadly now I want more of those! The coral is crazy hot! LOL Hadn't heard of these! Thanks so much!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That looks promising! I watched another youtube review... the girl was more olive complected and it looked a little orange on her, which I didn't like. But then every other lip swatch looked a little gross and globby, so it may just be her application. On Allura it looks really pretty! Sadly now I want more of those! The coral is crazy hot! LOL Hadn't heard of these! Thanks so much!


  i think that the applicator? is not the right one since it makes people think they can use it right out of the tube, using a brush is problaby best.  
  i have read people complaing about liptars, and thats  because they are not using a brush. 

  i want the violet, nude and ruby ones!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 28, 2014)

@pixiedancer this is trick on the left


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

it looks like whirl, spice -- what's the trick to trick?


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ok maybe trick is yellower while subcultured is more pink? I need color comparing classes from liba


  it looks like beurre / MAC.. and yes, on this, definite yellow base...liba is great with colour!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hmmm how about subcultured from Mac ? I might be wrong cause I haven't seen trick in person but here is subculture


I really like that alot.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok comparison time!: picture up left is trick from occ.  Picture bottom is subcultured from Mac


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2014)

Girls, i got Divine and Trollop .i think they are wayy to bright on me, almost neon. would the black liptar help me tone them down? make them more wearable for me? any other suggestions?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2014)

Tarred would make them darker. Go with Feathered (white) instead; it'll take away the brightness but not the hue.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Tarred would make them darker. Go with Feathered (white) instead; it'll take away the brightness but not the hue.


  Thanks! im going to grab the tarred soon!


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 29, 2014)

I just saw a Youtube video about the new Too Faced Melted Liquified Long Wear Lipstick product that looks just like the OCC liptars.  I plan to see how comparable they are to each other.  

  Here are some swatched of it on this site: http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/too-faced-melted-liquified-long-wear-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches/  http://www.reallyree.com/2014/03/too-faced-melted-lipstick-review-swatches.html


----------



## singer82 (Mar 29, 2014)

Omg neeeedddd that violet! :thud:  





NewChick10 said:


> I just saw a Youtube video about the new Too Faced Melted Liquified Long Wear Lipstick product that looks just like the OCC liptars.  I plan to see how comparable they are to each other.
> 
> Here are some swatched of it on this site: http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/too-faced-melted-liquified-long-wear-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm in search of penny royal and butch liptars. Does anyone know or willing to sell theirs?


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone have both the Primary set and the same colors in Lipmixes?  I have the latter and wonder if I still need the former.  I know the obvious answer, buuuuuuutttt..........


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Anyone have both the Primary set and the same colors in Lipmixes?  I have the latter and wonder if I still need the former.  I know the obvious answer, buuuuuuutttt..........


  I do. The textures are completely different different, so i say it definitely makes it reason to have both.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 18, 2014)

So because I wanted the rest of the plastic collection I had my girl [@]butterflyeyes[/@] pick me up this at IMATSNY thank you again luv!  OCC- hush, poolboy, rollergirl, cha cha


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been mixing these back and forth and coming out w these funkadelic stuff.   For example: love struck (metallic pink) with a small dab of black dahlia gives you this slightly shimmery radiant orchid color and specially if you don't blend it out completely it gives you this inside out ombré look....


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> So because I wanted the rest of the plastic collection I had my girl [@]butterflyeyes[/@] pick me up this at IMATSNY thank you again luv!  OCC- hush, poolboy, rollergirl, cha cha


 You're welcome! :hug:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm such a lip tar whore lol. I know I'll end up getting these too (even if they are stained glosses)


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 24, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'm such a lip tar whore lol. I know I'll end up getting these too (even if they are stained glosses)


  I've yet to get any of the stained glosses.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I've yet to get any of the stained glosses.


I have them all lol. I don't use them solo though. I layer them on top of matte lip tars or other products when I do use them.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 27, 2014)

Discovered OCC yesterday. This girl was wearing a gorgeous lip shade. I had to ask her what it was. It was Hoochie I'm NW50 shade. I bought Black Dahlia and NSFW


----------



## MACina (Apr 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Discovered OCC yesterday. This girl was wearing a gorgeous lip shade. I had to ask her what it was. It was Hoochie I'm NW50 shade. *I bought Black Dahlia and NSFW*


 
  I am sure you will love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I _assume_ that more lip tars will join your collection very soon


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Discovered OCC yesterday. This girl was wearing a gorgeous lip shade. I had to ask her what it was. It was Hoochie I'm NW50 shade. I bought Black Dahlia and NSFW


   Welcome to the world of occ.  You will Get addicted.   Try mixing those two by the way......


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> erine1881 said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to get any of the stained glosses.
> ...


   I got meta and by itself it's a hot mess. Unless you blot it out and just leave it as a stain.  Will try again under toying around or something of the sort


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I got meta and by itself it's a hot mess. Unless you blot it out and just leave it as a stain.  Will try again under toying around or something of the sort


By themselves they really aren't that special...unless you're a gloss fan with just a hint of color. But putting them on top of another lip tar, liner, or other lipstick they work


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 27, 2014)

I wore rollergirl today.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

I've yet to buy from OCC, but I'm really wanting to try Black Dahlia.

  Though I worry it'll not be what I want it to be on me.  I've still yet to find the perfect dark lip for my liking.  Same with a berry lip colour - still can't find the exact one I want, though I know what I want it to look like.  :/


----------



## MACina (Apr 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I wore rollergirl today.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 29, 2014)

Today's Sephora haul: Lip tars in Black Metal Dahlia, Stalker and Hoochie


----------



## MACina (Apr 29, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


 
  Enjoy


----------



## novocainedreams (May 22, 2014)

Sale this weekend on OCC's site. 20% off site wide.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Sale this weekend on OCC's site. 20% off site wide.


Was about to post this lol. If they pro discount works in addition to the 20% off then I'll go ahead and order the new stained glosses from them. Otherwise I'll do like usual and keep watching Nigel's. Or if someone is going to TMS Chicago I'll ask them to pick them up for me there.


----------



## erine1881 (May 22, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Was about to post this lol. If they pro discount works in addition to the 20% off then I'll go ahead and order the new stained glosses from them. Otherwise I'll do like usual and keep watching Nigel's. Or if someone is going to TMS Chicago I'll ask them to pick them up for me there.


  I doubt the discounts will combine, but if they definitely don't, I'm going to the show. Just lemme know.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I doubt the discounts will combine, but if they definitely don't, I'm going to the show. Just lemme know.


Thank you! I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## erine1881 (May 22, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thank you! I'll definitely let you know.


  We'll know in 2 hours if it works or not! I'm going to the show on Sunday the 8th btw.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> We'll know in 2 hours if it works or not! I'm going to the show on Sunday the 8th btw.


If my cold meds don't knock me out before midnight I'll be checking lol. Random Spring/Summer colds suck monkey balls


----------



## NewChick10 (May 23, 2014)

My order for Roller Girl came yesterday and I'm loving it.


----------



## MACina (May 23, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> My order for Roller Girl came yesterday and I'm loving it.


 
  Woohoo....it is stunning


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2014)

Discount didn't combine.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Discount didn't combine.


When I put stuff in my cart it did ($11.52) but the shipping was high. At least that's how it was when I checked it real quick earlier.  Didn't order though


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> When I put stuff in my cart it did ($11.52) but the shipping was high. At least that's how it was when I checked it real quick earlier. Didn't order though


  Their shipping does that to me a lot too! Most of the times I just buy full price from a free shipping vendor (like Sephora) rather than get my discount from OCC and pay their ridiculous shipping charges! I don't know what the hell is up with that!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

Both discounts are applying for me... but I'm confused by their shipping!
  I had 3 Lip Tars in my cart and they were charging me $10.50 for shipping! I removed 1 and had 2 in my cart and now the shipping is only $3.58! I have no idea what their shipping rates are about, but this has happened to me before with them.


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> When I put stuff in my cart it did ($11.52) but the shipping was high. At least that's how it was when I checked it real quick earlier.  Didn't order though


  What the frick!? It wasn't applying at 3am when i tried it. Haven't tried it since then, so they must've fixed it since then. But yeah, that stupid shipping 


PixieDancer said:


> Both discounts are applying for me... but I'm confused by their shipping! I had 3 Lip Tars in my cart and they were charging me $10.50 for shipping! I removed 1 and had 2 in my cart and now the shipping is only $3.58! I have no idea what their shipping rates are about, but this has happened to me before with them.


  Yup, and i tried telling them that awhile back on FB and they said it wasn't happening, but it's still doing it. 2 items shipping is fine, but you add that 3rd item and it bumps it from USPS to UPS and ups the shipping to over $10. Yet when the box comes in the mail there's PLENTY of room to fit more items. That's why i just wait it out a couple weeks and order from nigels. But I'm skipping these anyway cuz I'm not into the sheerer lip tar glosses. Maybe i just haven't fallen in love with em yet :shrugs:


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> What the frick!? It wasn't applying at 3am when i tried it. Haven't tried it since then, so they must've fixed it since then. But yeah, that stupid shipping  Yup, and i tried telling them that awhile back on FB and they said it wasn't happening, but it's still doing it. 2 items shipping is fine, but you add that 3rd item and it bumps it from USPS to UPS and ups the shipping to over $10. Yet when the box comes in the mail there's PLENTY of room to fit more items. That's why i just wait it out a couple weeks and order from nigels. But I'm skipping these anyway cuz I'm not into the sheerer lip tar glosses. Maybe i just haven't fallen in love with em yet :shrugs:


Yeah I don't think I'm going to order through them. I'll probably just get you to pick them up for me at TMS Chicago. Hopefully they'll be the same prove they were at IMATS ($10).   These actually look like they might be more pigmented than the others from the swatches I've seen (assuming people aren't manipulating the look with a liner).


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 23, 2014)

Wow I was thinking about ordering some lip pencils, but that high priced shipping is a turn off.


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah I don't think I'm going to order through them. I'll probably just get you to pick them up for me at TMS Chicago. Hopefully they'll be the same prove they were at IMATS ($10).   These actually look like they might be more pigmented than the others from the swatches I've seen (assuming people aren't manipulating the look with a liner).


  That's what i was thinking too. QoB did some swatches and they seem to be more opaque than the first round of lip tar glosses.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup, and i tried telling them that awhile back on FB and they said it wasn't happening, but it's still doing it. 2 items shipping is fine, but you add that 3rd item and it bumps it from USPS to UPS and ups the shipping to over $10. Yet when the box comes in the mail there's PLENTY of room to fit more items. That's why i just wait it out a couple weeks and order from nigels. But I'm skipping these anyway cuz I'm not into the sheerer lip tar glosses. Maybe i just haven't fallen in love with em yet


  I was actually just going to get Queen & Sebastian... Do you think I "NEED" those 2? Hmmmm?


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was actually just going to get Queen & Sebastian... Do you think I "NEED" those 2? Hmmmm?


I love Sebastian so I would definitely say grab that one.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I love Sebastian so I would definitely say grab that one.


  I kept going back and forth on that one... do you use it straight or mix it?


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I kept going back and forth on that one... do you use it straight or mix it?


I've used it straight but I've also mixed it on one of my "mystery mix" moments lol.


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I've used it straight but I've also mixed it on one of my "mystery mix" moments lol.


  Haha! I love mixing... but they ARE always a mystery! Unless you plan it in advance, you can never really duplicate a creation! HeeHee


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I was actually just going to get Queen & Sebastian... Do you think I "NEED" those 2? Hmmmm?


  Oh i can't answer that. I own them all! :haha:


----------



## PixieDancer (May 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Oh i can't answer that. I own them all!


  HeeHee you have a lot better excuse for having them all than I do!


----------



## NewChick10 (May 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MACina* 



 
 
Woohoo....it is stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Yes I am addicted to it.


----------



## Jill1228 (May 26, 2014)

I am needing serious retail therapy today. My father passed away this morning


----------



## Jill1228 (May 26, 2014)

And just ordered... Concubine for a friend. For myself: Harlot, Anita, Role Play and Yaoi  I hope they arrive before I have to head to Virginia for my dad's burial next Tuesday


----------



## sagehen (May 26, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I am needing serious retail therapy today. My father passed away this morning


  My condolences... Enjoy your haul and safe travels.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I am needing serious retail therapy today. My father passed away this morning


My condolences


----------



## erine1881 (May 27, 2014)

I caved and just bought Aurora and Concubine before the sale ended. I watched some YT vids and they are indeed more opaque than the first round.


----------



## Jill1228 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the condolences y'all. I'm hoping they arrive before next Tuesday. I ordered for myself and my friend in Chicago. She's letting me park her car at her house while I'm gone (I'm driving to Chicago from Iowa and flying out of O'Hare to Norfolk, VA).


----------



## mosha010 (May 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Thanks for the condolences y'all. I'm hoping they arrive before next Tuesday. I ordered for myself and my friend in Chicago. She's letting me park her car at her house while I'm gone (I'm driving to Chicago from Iowa and flying out of O'Hare to Norfolk, VA).


   Jill hun my deepest condolences.   ️️


----------



## mosha010 (May 27, 2014)

@pixiedancer queen is my favorite lip tar.  Not only it's the perfect pink but somehow the quality of that one is way better than a lot of the others I have.    Go for it! I'll wait for ya in the chair lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I caved and just bought Aurora and Concubine before the sale ended. I watched some YT vids and they are indeed more opaque than the first round.


I kept going back and forth trying to decide if I wanted to order during the sale but that $17 shipping was too much of a turnoff lol. Pretty sure I can ship via UPS for less than that for 6 glosses


----------



## PixieDancer (May 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @pixiedancer queen is my favorite lip tar.  Not only it's the perfect pink but somehow the quality of that one is way better than a lot of the others I have.    Go for it! I'll wait for ya in the chair lol


 I got it!! I've been wanting that one for awhile! I'll be back in the chair today w ya! Lol   





butterflyeyes said:


> I kept going back and forth trying to decide if I wanted to order during the sale but that $17 shipping was too much of a turnoff lol. Pretty sure I can ship via UPS for less than that for 6 glosses


  I got around the shipping issue by placing separate orders. It was cheaper for me to do 2 orders than have my 4 lip tars in one order! It stinks you have to play these games with OCC's shipping! Ugh


----------



## PixieDancer (May 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I am needing serious retail therapy today. My father passed away this morning


  So sorry for your loss hun. Sending prayers.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I got around the shipping issue by placing separate orders. It was cheaper for me to do 2 orders than have my 4 lip tars in one order! It stinks you have to play these games with OCC's shipping! Ugh


 I should have done that too. Would have been 3 orders but I know it would have been less than $17


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2014)

$17.00 for shipping a small lot of liptars??? That's crazy. They are not that big and at most, they could be shipped in a priority mail envelope or a small priority mail box for 10.00 or less, anywhere in the country. I'm confused.


----------



## Jill1228 (May 27, 2014)

sss215 said:


> $17.00 for shipping a small lot of liptars??? That's crazy. They are not that big and at most, they could be shipped in a priority mail envelope or a small priority mail box for 10.00 or less, anywhere in the country. I'm confused.


 Mine was 11.77 shipping for 5.   They better be delivered on a silver platter, dammit


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Mine was 11.77 shipping for 5.   They better be delivered on a silver platter, dammit


  Wow!   I grabbed a Fragmented because it was on the last chance list and already deeply discounted. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 27, 2014)

sss215 said:


> $17.00 for shipping a small lot of liptars??? That's crazy. They are not that big and at most, they could be shipped in a priority mail envelope or a small priority mail box for 10.00 or less, anywhere in the country. I'm confused.


They could be packed in a USPS Small Flat Rate Box for $5.80. Would definitely fit 6 lip tars with room to spare.


----------



## erine1881 (May 27, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> They could be packed in a USPS Small Flat Rate Box for $5.80. Would definitely fit 6 lip tars with room to spare.


  The box that they send 2 products in by USPS for $3 and some change can easily fit 10 of those little plastic boxes that they send things in now.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The box that they send 2 products in by USPS for $3 and some change can easily fit 10 of those little plastic boxes that they send things in now.


I know. The Flat Rate box would be the most "expensive" that it should be if they absolutely must...but that would be too much like right lol


----------



## Jill1228 (May 29, 2014)

For those who ordered: has your stuff shipped?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> For those who ordered: has your stuff shipped?


  It's weird... I placed 2 orders on May 26th and the first one is still showing up as "paid" but "unfulfilled" while the second one I placed is showing as "paid" and "fulfilled." I don't know what's up with that! So I guess one has shipped and the other one has not. Who knows!!??
  Has your stuff shipped yet?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2014)

I ordered mine on the 27th and i just checked it and it says paid and unfulfilled. It's now (Tuesday) been a week. What gives?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I ordered mine on the 27th and i just checked it and it says paid and unfulfilled. It's now (Tuesday) been a week. What gives?


  I'm wonderin too. The one thing I do notice is, my first order had one of the new tars and Sebastian. My 2nd order had Queen and Radiate. So maybe there's a stock issue with the new lip tars. Because my order with the 2 that have been out for awhile has shipped and my order with the new lip tar has not. That's my best guess. But still crap if you ask me!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm wonderin too. The one thing I do notice is, my first order had one of the new tars and Sebastian. My 2nd order had Queen and Radiate. So maybe there's a stock issue with the new lip tars. Because my order with the 2 that have been out for awhile has shipped and my order with the new lip tar has not. That's my best guess. But still crap if you ask me!


  Must be. I ordered two of the new ones as well, and that's all i ordered.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Must be. I ordered two of the new ones as well, and that's all i ordered.


  Then that's what's up.... ugh. I'll post when mine ships and let you know hun. Good Luck.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Then that's what's up.... ugh. I'll post when mine ships and let you know hun. Good Luck.


  Finally got my shipping confirmation today. You?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Finally got my shipping confirmation today. You?


  YEP! Came on here to tell you... just checked and it says "fulfilled" now and got my shipping notice! FINALLY! YAY!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2014)

Woohoo!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 3, 2014)

Well I got my one order today.... and it's all messed up. My order # was 7335 and I got a Jennifer woman's order # 7355. So... now I have to wait for them to reship mine with a return label inside to send them back the wrong package they sent me today. UGH. Sometimes a sale isn't really worth the hassle. But hopefully I get what I ordered... Eventually!
  My order with Aurora and Sebastian is on its way. Hope that one is ok.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Well I got my one order today.... and it's all messed up. My order # was 7335 and I got a Jennifer woman's order # 7355. So... now I have to wait for them to reship mine with a return label inside to send them back the wrong package they sent me today. UGH. Sometimes a sale isn't really worth the hassle. But hopefully I get what I ordered... Eventually! My order with Aurora and Sebastian is on its way. Hope that one is ok.


 hboy:


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Yea. That emoticon says it all. Oh well. I am in no hurry for the ones I got. Just taking advantage of the sale. But I don't really enjoy being put out over it.

  The wrong box had Dune in it. I didn't order that one, but it looks interesting! Did you get that one?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Yea. That emoticon says it all. Oh well. I am in no hurry for the ones I got. Just taking advantage of the sale. But I don't really enjoy being put out over it.  The wrong box had Dune in it. I didn't order that one, but it looks interesting! Did you get that one?


  I'm sure you don't!  I ordered Concubine and Aurora. These are my first gloss stains.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I ordered Concubine and Aurora. These are my first gloss stains.


  I ALMOST got Concubine. Let me know how you like that one! I bet it looks awesome on you! If I was even just a tad paler I woulda snatched that one up for sure.
  The swatches I looked at make these look a lot nicer than the other Gloss Stains! 
  The Aurora (in this wrong box) looks nice and creamy and opaque! Can't wait to get mine to play with it. 
  Dune looks like it would be a nice layering color. Kind of this iridescent feel.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I ALMOST got Concubine. Let me know how you like that one! I bet it looks awesome on you! If I was even just a tad paler I woulda snatched that one up for sure. The swatches I looked at make these look a lot nicer than the other Gloss Stains!  The Aurora (in this wrong box) looks nice and creamy and opaque! Can't wait to get mine to play with it.  Dune looks like it would be a nice layering color. Kind of this iridescent feel.


  Yeah reviews say these are more opaque than the first round. That's why i decided to try these. The first round were too sheer and "koolaid stain" for my liking. I'll post pics when they come!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yeah reviews say these are more opaque than the first round. That's why i decided to try these. The first round were too sheer and "koolaid stain" for my liking. I'll post pics when they come!


 Great! Thanks doll!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys! I tried to search the thread first before posting in case someone else already had this problem and it was solved. I got the mini set around Christmas that has Black Dahlia, NSFW, Anime, and Memento. In the tube, they look like they've separated, Memento especially, and they're really oily and thin when I go to apply them. Is this normal? I know I'm not great at applying with a lip brush, but I usually don't have quite this much trouble. 

  I was just wondering if I got bad lip tars or if I'm just bad at putting them on
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They're so pretty, I don't want to swear off them completely if it's just user error.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys! I tried to search the thread first before posting in case someone else already had this problem and it was solved. I got the mini set around Christmas that has Black Dahlia, NSFW, Anime, and Memento. In the tube, they look like they've separated, Memento especially, and they're really oily and thin when I go to apply them. Is this normal? I know I'm not great at applying with a lip brush, but I usually don't have quite this much trouble.   I was just wondering if I got bad lip tars or if I'm just bad at putting them on:haha:   They're so pretty, I don't want to swear off them completely if it's just user error.


It's normal. Just shake them back up or knead the tube to make the pigment and oil mix back up. I try to flip the way my liptars are stored on a regular basis to help keep it from happening, but I get lazy with it lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Hey guys! I tried to search the thread first before posting in case someone else already had this problem and it was solved. I got the mini set around Christmas that has Black Dahlia, NSFW, Anime, and Memento. In the tube, they look like they've separated, Memento especially, and they're really oily and thin when I go to apply them. Is this normal? I know I'm not great at applying with a lip brush, but I usually don't have quite this much trouble.   I was just wondering if I got bad lip tars or if I'm just bad at putting them on:haha:   They're so pretty, I don't want to swear off them completely if it's just user error.


  Completely normal. They all do it. Just flip the tube over. If it was standing upright with the nozzle up, flip the nozzle down for 10 mins and it'll mix back on it's own.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh...and for anyone waiting for Nigel's to get the Dune Generation collection...it's up! :fluffy:


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Oh...and for anyone waiting for Nigel's to get the Dune Generation collection...it's up! :fluffy:


  That was fast!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> That was fast!


I'm really surprised since the last few collections seemed to take a while before they showed up on Nigel's.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow...Nigel's is really getting better with their shipping. I ordered maybe 3 hrs ago and it's already been shipped! Or at least a label has been created. :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Completely normal. They all do it. Just flip the tube over. If it was standing upright with the nozzle up, flip the nozzle down for 10 mins and it'll mix back on it's own.


  Thanks! I just keep them in the bin with all of my other lip products so I should probably find a better way to store them.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks! I just keep them in the bin with all of my other lip products so I should probably find a better way to store them.


  There's no way to store them to keep them from doing it. Keeping them in tour lip bin is prefectly fine. That's how i store all of mine, but with the nozzle up so that pressure doesn't cause them to explode when i open them.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> There's no way to store them to keep them from doing it. Keeping them in tour lip bin is prefectly fine. That's how i store all of mine, but with the nozzle up so that pressure doesn't cause them to explode when i open them.


  Oh alright. I usually store mine laying down, which explains why the tips are always such a mess. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm still in Virginia, dad's honor military burial was Tuesday and I head back to Iowa tomorrow. I have the loot being held at UPS. And I'll pick it up Saturday. Can't wait


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 6, 2014)

Aurora and Concubine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Aurora and Concubine


They're beautiful :sigh:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Aurora and Concubine


Much better pigmentation than the originals! Waiting for my package to arrive. I saw them at the Sephora in JC Penny but I fought the urge to swatch them lol


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jun 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Aurora and Concubine


  awwww nice swatches they are making me drool i want so bad omg


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey ladies, sorry to be a n00b but tell me more about Nigel's?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 6, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Hey ladies, sorry to be a n00b but tell me more about Nigel's?


If you're a pro and sign up for their discount program you will get 40% off of OCC products. The discount amount for other brands vary. If you're in LA you can go to their physical store. Otherwise you order online or over the phone


----------



## MACina (Jun 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Aurora and Concubine


 
  Very pretty


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 6, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Hey ladies, sorry to be a n00b but tell me more about Nigel's?


  It's basically like a Sephora-i giant store out in Cali that carries many brands. Same for Naimies. Like BFE said, they offer a pro discount for those in the biz.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 7, 2014)

I arrived home from Virginia last night and picked up my loot from UPS this morning. I can't wait to swatch


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 7, 2014)

@erine1881 Concubine looks nice! OCC is going to give me a free lip tar for calling them about getting a wrong box of 4 lip tars instead of the 2 that were supposed to be in it... Guess they were shocked I didn't just keep it and keep my mouth shut! LOL So now I'm considering having them send me Concubine, since I don't even have to pay for it. I'd love to see it on you if you wear and it can take a pic!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jun 7, 2014)

Swatched Rollergirl last night...I need it lol.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jun 7, 2014)

ohhhhhthehorror said:


> Swatched Rollergirl last night...I need it lol.


  yes u do!! i jus bought one from a friend on here and i LOVE it yay Rolergirl!!! and jus got Grandma from her to and love it!! I only have four so far. Rollergirl, Grandma, Femme and Queen. they are all amazing, i want almost all of them. The new ones are next on my list omg so need


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 7, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> @erine1881  Concubine looks nice! OCC is going to give me a free lip tar for calling them about getting a wrong box of 4 lip tars instead of the 2 that were supposed to be in it... Guess they were shocked I didn't just keep it and keep my mouth shut! LOL So now I'm considering having them send me Concubine, since I don't even have to pay for it. I'd love to see it on you if you wear and it can take a pic!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  It's REALLY pretty on you! An everyday soft color... I could see this being a quick grab and go! What do you think of it?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> It's REALLY pretty on you! An everyday soft color... I could see this being a quick grab and go! What do you think of it?


  Thanks doll!   Definitely an everyday colour. And a great kit colour too. Perfect for brides!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks doll!   Definitely an everyday colour. And a great kit colour too. Perfect for brides!


Off topic but when you mentioned brides it made me think of it again. Had a wedding this weekend and while I was doing the brides makeup one of her bridesmaids decided to look through my lip tars. I think she thought I was too distracted to notice her slipping some of them into her little clutch. I didn't say a word in front of the bride because I didn't want to stress her out more than she was but I followed the BM out in to the hall and told her she might want to put back all 6 lip tars that she took...by name lol. She stuttered and then just handed me the clutch. That's the first time I've had someone be that bold taking something from my kit.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Off topic but when you mentioned brides it made me think of it again. Had a wedding this weekend and while I was doing the brides makeup one of her bridesmaids decided to look through my lip tars. I think she thought I was too distracted to notice her slipping some of them into her little clutch. I didn't say a word in front of the bride because I didn't want to stress her out more than she was but I followed the BM out in to the hall and told her she might want to put back all 6 lip tars that she took...by name lol. She stuttered and then just handed me the clutch. That's the first time I've had someone be that bold taking something from my kit.


  Holy shit! I've never had anything like that happen before, and I'm right there next to my kit. But good for you for being professional and handling it right then and there and calling that bitch out!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Holy shit! I've never had anything like that happen before, and I'm right there next to my kit. But good for you for being professional and handling it right then and there and calling that bitch out!


 She was extra bold. My kit was right next to me but she thought I didn't notice what she was doing. I've never had something like that happen to me.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 8, 2014)

Here are my swatches (I am NW50 shade):
  Anita LOVE!!!!!







  Anita with Yaoi




  Harlot






  Role Play: LOVE!!!!!



  Yaoi. Not feeling this one by itself




  Now if I use Yaoi with Black Dahlia, that is more my speed


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 8, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Here are my swatches (I am NW50 shade):
> Anita LOVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  Thay all look great! Anita, Harlot, and Role Play are my favs on you... if I had to pick!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Holy shit! I've never had anything like that happen before, and I'm right there next to my kit. But good for you for being professional and handling it right then and there and calling that bitch out!


  EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Off topic but when you mentioned brides it made me think of it again. Had a wedding this weekend and while I was doing the brides makeup one of her bridesmaids decided to look through my lip tars. I think she thought I was too distracted to notice her slipping some of them into her little clutch. I didn't say a word in front of the bride because I didn't want to stress her out more than she was but I followed the BM out in to the hall and told her she might want to put back all 6 lip tars that she took...by name lol. She stuttered and then just handed me the clutch. That's the first time I've had someone be that bold taking something from my kit.


  Ah hell naw! That trifling assed heffa needed a beat down!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 8, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Wow! That is SUPER ballsy! She could've ruined her friends entire day if you had handled that differently.... and like a lot of people would've getting stolen from when doing a job! Kudos to you for being so professional. You were more a friend to that bride than her own damn friend! I cannot even imagine!


 It took everything in me to remain calm and professional. But my bride was so stressed out...and she was sweet so I really wanted to keep it quiet for her sake.    





Jill1228 said:


> Ah hell naw! That trifling assed heffa needed a beat down!


 I wanted to! :haha:


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I wanted to!


  You're sweet! That took a TON of self control!!


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 9, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Off topic but when you mentioned brides it made me think of it again. Had a wedding this weekend and while I was doing the brides makeup one of her bridesmaids decided to look through my lip tars. I think she thought I was too distracted to notice her slipping some of them into her little clutch. I didn't say a word in front of the bride because I didn't want to stress her out more than she was but I followed the BM out in to the hall and told her she might want to put back all 6 lip tars that she took...by name lol. She stuttered and then just handed me the clutch. That's the first time I've had someone be that bold taking something from my kit.


that's crazy. I can't believe someone would be so disrespectful and selfish. she could have ruined her friends wedding and she was disrespectful by stealing. People are so unbelievable. you are very professional and handled the situation really well.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow!  That's some bitchassness right there!  I'm not so sure I would've handled it as well as you did were I in the same situation.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 10, 2014)

My Dune Generation Stained Glosses arrived this morning. Did quick lip swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top: Concubine and Aurora  Middle: Hedonist and Off World Bottom: Dune and Nomad  These swatches were with a thin layer.   And thank you ladies for your comments on the whole BM stealing thing. I don't know if I would always be that professional because it was definitely difficult. I just felt horrible for the bride and what she was dealing with. Her wedding party had several selfish people in it...her parents and the grooms parents were fighting with each other. It was all a huge mess. No bride deserves that kind of madness on their big day.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jun 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881* 







Aurora and Concubine


  I like both.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

Okay I'm sold. I found my old beloved Estee Lauder lip brush and played around with the ones I have and I now love them.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is Butch. I'm not 100% sold on this color on me but it does look better IRL. Plus my application is not that great lol but I'm just starting. I'm glad I saw this thread and decided to try again! Thanks guys!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 20, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> These swatches were with a thin layer.
> Thanks. Good swatches.
> And thank you ladies for your comments on the whole BM stealing thing. I don't know if I would always be that professional because it was definitely difficult. I just felt horrible for the bride and what she was dealing with. Her wedding party had several selfish people in it...her parents and the grooms parents were fighting with each other. It was all a huge mess. No bride deserves that kind of madness on their big day.


  How sad. Supposed to be a magically memorable day. Couldn't they save it for later?


----------



## tamikajodha (Jun 23, 2014)

Did they discontinue Melange? I can't find it on their site, neither Sephora.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 23, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Did they discontinue Melange? I can't find it on their site, neither Sephora.


Not sure but it's still available on Nigel's. You can try emailing or calling OCC tomorrow to see if it's been DC'd


----------



## cocotears (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-technopagan-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 22, 2014)

why are all my OCC lip tars so runny now? even my newer ones, when i squeeze the tube, oil comes out...then a bit of diluted colour..????  I squeeze and massage them, I store them upside down...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 22, 2014)

cocotears said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-technopagan-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches :drools:  :eyelove:


  Holy roller that's gorgeous.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 22, 2014)

The new colors are very nice! Those purples are gonna sell out for sure!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 22, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> why are all my OCC lip tars so runny now? even my newer ones, when i squeeze the tube, oil comes out...then a bit of diluted colour..????  I squeeze and massage them, I store them upside down...


Try rotating the way you store them occasionally. If they sit too long in one position the pigment and oil separate. Mix them back up before use and you'll be fine. This is something that OCC has discussed before in their FAQs.


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2014)

cocotears said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-technopagan-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches


 





  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 22, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hot damn. That will be mine for sure!


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 22, 2014)

cocotears said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-technopagan-lip-tar-metallic-review-photos-swatches :drools:  :eyelove:


  OMG GIMME!!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!


My exact words lol. :hot:


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Hot damn. That will be mine for sure!


  I'm getting all of them!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 22, 2014)

Omg that is stunning!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 29, 2014)

Vampy Varnish posted some swatches of all the new colors. I want the 3 darker ones and also think if you add a bit of white to them you would get 3 more amazing colors ^_^

  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/07/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-unknown-pleasures-fall-winter-2014-colour-collection


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2014)

Vain is :drools: :thud: *kill me now*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 29, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Vampy Varnish posted some swatches of all the new colors. I want the 3 darker ones and also think if you add a bit of white to them you would get 3 more amazing colors ^_^  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/07...-pleasures-fall-winter-2014-colour-collection


  Vain, Technopagan, and Pagan :thud:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Vain is :drools: :thud: *kill me now*


Yaaaas :drools:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2014)

Not that I needed any more convincing but these swatches have made it official. Who am I kidding...I'm an addict. I was going to get them all anyway :haha:


----------



## sss215 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pagan is super dope.  I need to have it and I'm not a super fan of purple lip color. I just need it to mix with colors I have.  I would get so creative with it. I like Vain too .


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not that I needed any more convincing but these swatches have made it official. Who am I kidding...I'm an addict. I was going to get them all anyway :haha:


  So here's my thinking...  Vain, Pagan and Technopagen get ordered straight away thru OCC, and the other 3 i wait til nigels gets em. I just can't wait for an extra 20% with colours like those!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So here's my thinking...  Vain, Pagan and Technopagen get ordered straight away thru OCC, and the other 3 i wait til nigels gets em. I just can't wait for an extra 20% with colours like those!!!


 :werd: Great minds think alike!  Watch Nigel's get them quick just because we want to order from OCC lol


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jul 29, 2014)

How different is Vain from MAC Lipmix in Blue? (Have the latter; want to justify not getting the former.)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> So here's my thinking...  Vain, Pagan and Technopagen get ordered straight away thru OCC, and the other 3 i wait til nigels gets em. I just can't wait for an extra 20% with colours like those!!!


Hmm I agree. I don't have any lip tars. These will be my first ones. I want Vain, Pagan, and Technopagen. I'll order thru OCC then.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 29, 2014)

MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> How different is Vain from MAC Lipmix in Blue? (Have the latter; want to justify not getting the former.)


  Vain seems to have a slight green hue to it and not just straight up blue. So if you say you add white it it you would probably get a teal were as with the mac on (same as with OCC RX) you would light blue.


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Vampy Varnish posted some swatches of all the new colors. I want the 3 darker ones and also think if you add a bit of white to them you would get 3 more amazing colors ^_^
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/07/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-unknown-pleasures-fall-winter-2014-colour-collection


 
  Vain, Technopagan and Pagan


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> :werd: Great minds think alike!  Watch Nigel's get them quick just because we want to order from OCC lol


  Right!? The last collection seemed to go up earlier than previous ones it seemed.    





MAC_Fafinette14 said:


> How different is Vain from MAC Lipmix in Blue? (Have the latter; want to justify not getting the former.)


  Blue is primary blue. Vain is teal.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hmm I agree. I don't have any lip tars. These will be my first ones. I want Vain, Pagan, and Technopagen. I'll order thru OCC then.


 Is it just me or does OCC have very expensive shipping costs?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Is it just me or does OCC have very expensive shipping costs?


  How much is their shipping? I tried to check but I'm on mobile and didnt feel like putting in all my info just to find out.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How much is their shipping? I tried to check but I'm on mobile and didnt feel like putting in all my info just to find out.


It changes so there is no set shipping price. Depends on what you're ordering and possibly where it's going. I've yet to figure out how they come up with the price...can't narrow down a range. Maybe someone else has figured it out


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 30, 2014)

This was my last order from them. 5 lip Tars. $11.77 shipping. They coulda shipped for half that USPS priority and called it good. Woulda gotten to me quicker too. They took a long time to ship


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> This was my last order from them. 5 lip Tars. $11.77 shipping. They coulda shipped for half that USPS priority and called it good. Woulda gotten to me quicker too. They took a long time to ship


  Yup this is why I might wait until Beautylish gets them in because free shipping over $35 (which is just two lipstars) and they send them out supper quick. Last order I did was on a Saturday and I got my stuff on that Tuesday. Which was very fast that time but usually only takes a no more than a week (depending on when I ordered) to get it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Is it just me or does OCC have very expensive shipping costs?


 Idk I've never checked   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> How much is their shipping? I tried to check but I'm on mobile and didnt feel like putting in all my info just to find out.





Jill1228 said:


> This was my last order from them. 5 lip Tars. $11.77 shipping. They coulda shipped for half that USPS priority and called it good. Woulda gotten to me quicker too. They took a long time to ship


 Whaaa that's a lot  





BitterSweet1016 said:


> Yup this is why I might wait until Beautylish gets them in because free shipping over $35 (which is just two lipstars) and they send them out supper quick. Last order I did was on a Saturday and I got my stuff on that Tuesday. Which was very fast that time but usually only takes a no more than a week (depending on when I ordered) to get it.


hmm now there is an idea    





butterflyeyes said:


> It changes so there is no set shipping price. Depends on what you're ordering and possibly where it's going. I've yet to figure out how they come up with the price...can't narrow down a range. Maybe someone else has figured it out


that's a good plan


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Is it just me or does OCC have very expensive shipping costs?


  Anything over 3 items and the shipping bumps to UPS for $11. If you order only 3 items tho it's USPS for like $3. But the box is the exact same size


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 30, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Anything over 3 items and the shipping bumps to UPS for $11. If you order only 3 items tho it's USPS for like $3. But the box is the exact same size


Split big orders up I guess...it's cheaper lol


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 30, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Split big orders up I guess...it's cheaper lol


  Yup.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

If I have Melt Blow, do I need Vain?  I know its probably a rhetorical question here, but I'm actually serious.  I love the OCC formula.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> If I have Melt Blow, do I need Vain?  I know its probably a rhetorical question here, but I'm actually serious.  I love the OCC formula.


  They dont look anything alike to me. Blow is a pine green IMO, and Vain is teal. So i say yes.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> martiangurll said:
> 
> 
> > If I have Melt Blow, do I need Vain?  I know its probably a rhetorical question here, but I'm actually serious.  I love the OCC formula.
> ...


 Bless your enabling heart!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 2, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Bless your enabling heart!


  Well :curtsy:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They dont look anything alike to me. Blow is a pine green IMO, and Vain is teal. So i say yes.


 I was going to say the same thing. I don't think they compare at all


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried this?  TARRED & FEATHERED LIP BALM DUO    http://www.sephora.com/tarred-feathered-color-correcting-lip-balm-duo-P387204?icid2=ObsessiveCompulsive_WhatsNew_Carousel_P387204_link.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thoughts???


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

The new lip tars are up on occ's site right now! Didn't see any other sites yet.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm waiting for them to be on Sephora's site dammit. It's triple points for VIB this week. I'm $379 away from VIB rouge dammit


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

Same here lol! I just think sephora had faster shipping than the indie companies


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> Same here lol! I just think sephora had faster shipping than the indie companies


  And Sephora has cheaper shipping. Free if over $50


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> And Sephora has cheaper shipping. Free if over $50


and you know you can always go over $50


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

Sooooooooo I'm new to using the lip tars, and forgive me if this had been asked before, is it truly necessary to have the primer? I have mac prep n prime, it's ok, but should I buy it with my new colors I order? Right now I have black metal dahlia and off world. BMD seems to feather lots with the p&p.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> Sooooooooo I'm new to using the lip tars, and forgive me if this had been asked before, is it truly necessary to have the primer? I have mac prep n prime, it's ok, but should I buy it with my new colors I order? Right now I have black metal dahlia and off world. BMD seems to feather lots with the p&p.


  I use anastasia beverly hills beauty genius, just a dab of that mixed with a tiny drop from the liptar, and it waterproofs it so it stays on longer and doesn't feather.
  I would also line my lips to have a more crisp application, their lip liners are awesome


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> and you know you can always go over $50


  And you know this, sister!


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> And you know this, sister!


lol I have my list! Now put it online! :lmao:


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> Sooooooooo I'm new to using the lip tars, and forgive me if this had been asked before, is it truly necessary to have the primer? I have mac prep n prime, it's ok, but should I buy it with my new colors I order? Right now I have black metal dahlia and off world. BMD seems to feather lots with the p&p.


  No it's not really necessary to have the primer (which is basically just the clear liptar). I would say either try using a little less of the liptar a very small amount goes along way or use a lipliner for at least the borders of your lips to help with the feathering. Even a clear liner would work very well.


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 5, 2014)

Beautylish also has this collection up as well.


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I use anastasia beverly hills beauty genius, just a dab of that mixed with a tiny drop from the liptar, and it waterproofs it so it stays on longer and doesn't feather. I would also line my lips to have a more crisp application, their lip liners are awesome





BitterSweet1016 said:


> No it's not really necessary to have the primer (which is basically just the clear liptar). I would say either try using a little less of the liptar a very small amount goes along way or use a lipliner for at least the borders of your lips to help with the feathering. Even a clear liner would work very well.


both suggestions are great! Will try a clear liner. Thanks ladies!  :kisses:


----------



## LARAELYSE (Aug 5, 2014)

Got my Technopagan!


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Beautylish also has this collection up as well.


Nigel also.  Damn you sephora!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> Nigel also. Damn you sephora!


  Shipping from Nigel is way to expensive for me. Just getting 3 liptars would cost me $15 (which could have been another liptar lol)


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm just getting impatient lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 5, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> No it's not really necessary to have the primer (which is basically just the clear liptar). I would say either try using a little less of the liptar a very small amount goes along way or use a lipliner for at least the borders of your lips to help with the feathering. Even a clear liner would work very well.


  Our beauty educator actually told us that the clear liptar is not really a primer, that you should put it on to hydrate your lips if you want before makeup application and take it off before putting on ur liptar :/ so I know it sounds conflicting, but it can actually make the product too thick and not stay put D:


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 5, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Our beauty educator actually told us that the clear liptar is not really a primer, that you should put it on to hydrate your lips if you want before makeup application and take it off before putting on ur liptar :/ so I know it sounds conflicting, but it can actually make the product too thick and not stay put D:


  Yeah that's way I never used my clear liptar as a primer because if you apply too much product (liptar in general) it tends to either be messy or bleed. I also never really heard OCC suggesting to use it as a primer but for some reason they seemed to have repackaged the clear liptar as a primer for some reason because you can no longer find just the clear one.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 5, 2014)

Definitely ordering these from Nigels! I can't believe they have these up today!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> Got my Technopagan!


 Where?  I. Hate. You.  Hella jealous


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 5, 2014)

Come on Sephora!!! Get these on the site! I'm in Canada, and it's the easiest place for me to order from... I need Technopagan NOW!


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Come on Sephora!!! Get these on the site! I'm in Canada, and it's the easiest place for me to order from... I need Technopagan NOW!


agreed! :whip:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Definitely ordering these from Nigels! I can't believe they have these up today!!!


Yay!!! About to place my order now! Told you they would get them quick just because we said we would order some from OCC lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 5, 2014)

Placed my order. Although shipping was a little over $1 more than it would have been with OCC ($14.97 OCC versus $16 Nigel's) I still saved more thanks to their discount being higher. Being the lip tar whore that I am I ended up ordering them all lol. Threw in the 2 Colour Pencils too. :fluffy:


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry Sephora, I cheated on you. You took too damn long Beautylish had $10 off for new member and free shipping. I ordered Technopagan, Pagan and Vain And they take paypal! :woot:


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yay!!! About to place my order now! Told you they would get them quick just because we said we would order some from OCC lol


  :lol:   





butterflyeyes said:


> Placed my order. Although shipping was a little over $1 more than it would have been with OCC ($14.97 OCC versus $16 Nigel's) I still saved more thanks to their discount being higher. Being the lip tar whore that I am I ended up ordering them all lol. Threw in the 2 Colour Pencils too. :fluffy:


  I've got all 6 plus the 2 pencils in my cart as well. I need to buy more lashes as well, but need to check my inventory first, so the shipping is inevitable.


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Sorry Sephora, I cheated on you. You took too damn long Beautylish had $10 off for new member and free shipping. I ordered Technopagan, Pagan and Vain And they take paypal! :woot:


just did the same thing girlie! :yeah:


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> just did the same thing girlie! :yeah:


 Great minds think alike, sistah


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 5, 2014)

I hate so much that i have to wait to get anything from this launch   but once I get the money man I tell you lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 5, 2014)

Man what's sephora's deal, wonder why the new stuff isn't up yet? I used my Beautylish deal a while back so I guess I'll just wait, I hope they come in before 4x points is over.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Sorry Sephora, I cheated on you. You took too damn long Beautylish had $10 off for new member and free shipping. I ordered Technopagan, Pagan and Vain And they take paypal! :woot:


  I just did the same. Got tired of waiting.


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I just did the same. Got tired of waiting.


:yahoo: got shipping confirmation for Thursday delivery! Go beautylish!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

ginski said:


> :yahoo: got shipping confirmation for Thursday delivery! Go beautylish!


  Same here :woot: It was my first experience with them. It won't be my last, I'm sure


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Same here :woot: It was my first experience with them. It won't be my last, I'm sure


makes me feel better about the future goss brush set I'm planning on procuring!


----------



## ppzinha (Aug 5, 2014)

My mom just got me some liptars so I can mix them! I'm loving this!!


----------



## ginski (Aug 5, 2014)

ppzinha said:


> My mom just got me some liptars so I can mix them! I'm loving this!!


yay!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 5, 2014)

Tried to order from Beautylish but the site keeps freezing up.  I guess I'll try from my work computer in the morning, it could be my stupid tablet.  If not, oh well, I'll wait for Sephora and get the points.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

ppzinha said:


> My mom just got me some liptars so I can mix them! I'm loving this!!


  What colors did she get you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I purchased this today from Sephora. I bought Yaoi and it's too light. I'll use this to mix. Ditto with dodgy girl from MAC


----------



## LARAELYSE (Aug 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Where?  I. Hate. You.  Hella jealous


 lolol I meant its ordered & in the mail!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 6, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> lolol I meant its ordered & in the mail!


 Girl, I got tired of waiting for Sephora. I ordered from Beautylish  it'll arrive tomorrow


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 6, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Tried to order from Beautylish but the site keeps freezing up.  I guess I'll try from my work computer in the morning, it could be my stupid tablet.  If not, oh well, I'll wait for Sephora and get the points.


  I ordered from my iPad with no problem. I hope Sephora gets on the ball soon


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 6, 2014)

Just called Sephora CS, they said September 2nd online. BOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 6, 2014)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Just called Sephora CS, they said September 2nd online. BOOOOOOO!


  Rude glad I placed my order with Beautylish


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 6, 2014)

Welp, I bought with Beautylish.  Plus I added some Sugarpill and Lit to my order, so I'm happy.  Man, Sephora is missing out on a lot of business by releasing them so late!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

Trying to decide what my first OCC lip tar should be.....at first I thought lydia...but now I am torn between Lydia...Black Dahlia or Anita :dunno:


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Trying to decide what my first OCC lip tar should be.....at first I thought lydia...but now I am torn between Lydia...Black Dahlia or Anita :dunno:


  Lydia!


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 6, 2014)

Technopagan and Manhunter will be my first two.  I'm also waiting for Sephora to restock the Kat Von D lipsticks so I can grab some more semi-unwearable blue lippies...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Lydia!


Lydia it is


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Trying to decide what my first OCC lip tar should be.....at first I thought lydia...but now I am torn between Lydia...Black Dahlia or Anita :dunno:





erine1881 said:


> Lydia!


 :werd: One of my faves


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 6, 2014)

I ended up getting Technopagan, Pagan, and Anita from Beautylish. Couldn't pass up the $10 off.

  I started to get Vain, but if I'm honest with myself, it's not something I will wear much. Neither is Technopagan in all honesty but I loved it enough to make it worth it.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

I FOUND SYBIL!!!! WOOOO!  Now it just needs to get here so I can rest easy lol


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I FOUND SYBIL!!!! WOOOO!  Now it just needs to get here so I can rest easy lol


  Where? I know Dolly is looking for it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I FOUND SYBIL!!!! WOOOO!  Now it just needs to get here so I can rest easy lol


Where? Lol   





erine1881 said:


> Where? I know Dolly is looking for it!


 I am :winkiss: But is sybil worth having when I have Salem lol probably a yes :lol: Answered my own question


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Where? I know Dolly is looking for it!





Dolly Snow said:


> Where? Lol  I am :winkiss: But is sybil worth having when I have Salem lol probably a yes :lol: Answered my own question


  EBay :/ I had been checking for it every couple days and happened to find one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> EBay :/ I had been checking for it every couple days and happened to find one.


Dang! Well thanks anyways love :bouquet:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dang! Well thanks anyways love :bouquet:


  It's still in my saved searches so if I see another one pop up I'll send you the link!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It's still in my saved searches so if I see another one pop up I'll send you the link!


Thanks love. :kiss: really appreciate it


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 7, 2014)

I just got home from work and my new OCC lip tars were waiting. I'm already in love with Technopagan


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


  Very pretty and looks wonderful on you. Is it that purple in real life on you?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>








 love it!


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn Technopagan is already sold out on Beautylish. :-(


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I just got home from work and my new OCC lip tars were waiting. I'm already in love with Technopagan


Love it...obsessed


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


  Wow!  It's so vibrant and gorgeous!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 7, 2014)

BitterSweet1016 said:


> Very pretty and looks wonderful on you. Is it that purple in real life on you?


 Yup. Photo taken out in direct sunlight.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OCC lip tar in Vain. One of the new ones. A little advice: Treat/Prime your lips before applying lip tar... Just saying  I love the blue though


----------



## katiek2012 (Aug 7, 2014)

I got vain too. it's sooo pretty, much more bright and teal in person. i do agree, prep is a must. it also leaves a really intense greyish stain on the lips after removal.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 7, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> I got vain too. it's sooo pretty, much more bright and teal in person. i do agree, prep is a must. it also leaves a really intense greyish stain on the lips after removal.


  YAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!!!! A must!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> I got vain too. it's sooo pretty, much more bright and teal in person. i do agree, prep is a must. it also leaves a really intense greyish stain on the lips after removal.


:thud:


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 7, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> I got vain too. it's sooo pretty, much more bright and teal in person. i do agree, prep is a must. it also leaves a really intense greyish stain on the lips after removal.


  Fantastic!!


----------



## MACina (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


 
  Gorgeous


----------



## MACina (Aug 7, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> I got vain too. it's sooo pretty, much more bright and teal in person. i do agree, prep is a must. it also leaves a really intense greyish stain on the lips after removal.








 Vain looks stunning on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 8, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I love the blue though


  I do love this teal blue!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 8, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> I got vain too. it's sooo pretty, much more bright and teal in person. i do agree, prep is a must. it also leaves a really intense greyish stain on the lips after removal.


  Now I wish I had got Vain.


----------



## ginski (Aug 8, 2014)

Rocking pagan today!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 8, 2014)

ginski said:


> Rocking pagan today!


  I need Pagan in my life!!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Aug 8, 2014)

ginski said:


> Rocking pagan today!


 





 loveeeeeeeee


----------



## ginski (Aug 8, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I need Pagan in my life!!!!!!


YES YOU DO!   





MACina said:


> loveeeeeeeee  :bigheart:


Thanks!  :bouquet:


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 8, 2014)

First, color me impressed by Beautylish!  I ordered on Wednesday afternoon and got my order today!  Whoop!

  These are my first lip tars and I really like them!  So concentrated!





 Apologies for the shiny lack of makeup everywhere else...but this is Manhunter.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 8, 2014)

ginski said:


> Rocking pagan today!


Shit! I love this...I need this  You look smokin love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 8, 2014)

alnike86 said:


> First, color me impressed by Beautylish!  I ordered on Wednesday afternoon and got my order today!  Whoop!  These are my first lip tars and I really like them!  So concentrated!
> 
> Apologies for the shiny lack of makeup everywhere else...but this is Manhunter.


Manhunter is pretty


----------



## katiek2012 (Aug 8, 2014)

alnike86 said:


> Apologies for the shiny lack of makeup everywhere else...but this is Manhunter.


  Pagan and Manhunter look divine as well.


----------



## ginski (Aug 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Shit! I love this...I need this  You look smokin love


thanks girlie! I felt powerful at the salon today!


----------



## ginski (Aug 8, 2014)

alnike86 said:


> First, color me impressed by Beautylish!  I ordered on Wednesday afternoon and got my order today!  Whoop!  These are my first lip tars and I really like them!  So concentrated!
> 
> Apologies for the shiny lack of makeup everywhere else...but this is Manhunter.


i agree! They are on the money with their customer service! And a handwritten card?  Nice touch! Glad you're happy! :happydance:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 8, 2014)

ginski said:


> thanks girlie! I felt powerful at the salon today!


you looked powerful! That purple is killer on you.


----------



## ginski (Aug 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> you looked powerful! That purple is killer on you.


:kiss:


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 9, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> I got vain too. it's sooo pretty, much more bright and teal in person. i do agree, prep is a must. it also leaves a really intense greyish stain on the lips after removal.


  Looks awesome on you   





ginski said:


> Rocking pagan today!


  I love looking at how different skin tones can rock this color  





alnike86 said:


> First, color me impressed by Beautylish!  I ordered on Wednesday afternoon and got my order today!  Whoop!  These are my first lip tars and I really like them!  So concentrated!
> 
> Apologies for the shiny lack of makeup everywhere else...but this is Manhunter.


 Your first lip tars? Welcome to the Dark Side 





  I'm at work getting ready to punch in. I'm wearing Pagan today


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Looks awesome on you  I love looking at how different skin tones can rock this color  Your first lip tars? Welcome to the Dark Side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking fabulous :winkiss: Pagan is just the most perfect dark purple :sigh:


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so happy beautylish has expanded the lines they carry. i started shopping on there about a year ago. its so much better now. there customer service is by far the best i have ever seen, they way they pack your items and write a personal note to you. I really appreciate those small details. it feels like opening a Xmas present, pretty tissue, card for u, goodies!! Jus adore them. I have 8 lip tars in my cart waiting for when i finally have some money for myself again. Want Pool Boy so bad, Kimber, Mannequin, Aurora, Dune, ALL THE THINGS


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 10, 2014)

Trying on Technopagan (post run, so I'm all sweaty), but...WOW!  What an awesome color!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

alnike86 said:


> Trying on Technopagan (post run, so I'm all sweaty), but...WOW!  What an awesome color!


  I love technopagan on you! WOW is the right word. It is stunning.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 12, 2014)

My order arrived this morning from Nigel's. Did some quick lip swatches. Sorry for the less than stellar lighting and application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top:Covet & Lament Middle: Manhunter & Technopagan Bottom: Vain & Pagan


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My order arrived this morning from Nigel's. Did some quick lip swatches. Sorry for the less than stellar lighting and application
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technopagan :drools:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Technopagan :drools:


Yeah...it's almost orgasmic lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah...it's almost orgasmic lol


I wanted it so bad off Nigels. But they didn't have it when they were shipping out.  I am buying it from sephora then when it is available lol It looks gorgeous on you. So do the rest


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted it so bad off Nigels. But they didn't have it when they were shipping out.  I am buying it from sephora then when it is available lol It looks gorgeous on you. So do the rest


Thank you! :kisses: You definitely need to get it. I'm an enabler though so I think you should get them all :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thank you! :kisses: You definitely need to get it. I'm an enabler though so I think you should get them all :haha:


haha I'm an enabler too. I agree with you. Idk how I feel about Covet. I love it on the people ive seen it on so far..but idk how it'll look one me :lol:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha I'm an enabler too. I agree with you. Idk how I feel about Covet. I love it on the people ive seen it on so far..but idk how it'll look one me :lol:


I actually like it but I imagine on some days I might want to tone down the orange in it a little. It's not too overbearing but sometimes I'd want to soften it a bit.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I actually like it but I imagine on some days I might want to tone down the orange in it a little. It's not too overbearing but sometimes I'd want to soften it a bit.


  How do you feel about Vain?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How do you feel about Vain?


Love Vain! Such a gorgeous super pigmented color. It stays a bit more "wet" than expected so it never really gets a true matte look. You could blot it down though and then apply a second thinner coat to take some of the shine down if you want (or use a little translucent powder). Oh and it stains like crazy lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Love Vain! Such a gorgeous super pigmented color. It stays a bit more "wet" than expected so it never really gets a true matte look. You could blot it down though and then apply a second thinner coat to take some of the shine down if you want (or use a little translucent powder). Oh and it stains like crazy lol


:lol: thanks for the tips.  I've seen pics of the lips after vain...and it is stain city :lol:


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 12, 2014)

Sephora finally added these today! They weren't searchable by name last time I looked. You have to go to OCC's section on Sephora, then browse from there.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Sephora finally added these today! They weren't searchable by name last time I looked. You have to go to OCC's section on Sephora, then browse from there.


Thanks


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 13, 2014)

Eh, Vain is the one I was really interested in but I'll have to pass if it's not really matte.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Eh, Vain is the one I was really interested in but I'll have to pass if it's not really matte.


It will eventually matte down. It just takes longer (much like several other lip tars) to do so. I was saying that you could speed the process up by blotting it down or dusting with translucent powder. But initially...it's going to have a more shiny appearance. It doesn't take as long as I noticed Christine from Temptalia say (seems like she said several hours) but it will take at least an hour give or take to matte down some. Not something unique to this color as I've seen it happen with several...but if you're expecting something like MAC retro matte quick after application you're not going to get that.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 13, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> It will eventually matte down. It just takes longer (much like several other lip tars) to do so. I was saying that you could speed the process up by blotting it down or dusting with translucent powder. But initially...it's going to have a more shiny appearance. It doesn't take as long as I noticed Christine from Temptalia say (seems like she said several hours) but it will take at least an hour give or take to matte down some. Not something unique to this color as I've seen it happen with several...but if you're expecting something like MAC retro matte quick after application you're not going to get that.


  Is the application as tricky as Temptalia claims?  ETA: I'm getting the damn shades mixed up. Pagan is the one I was interested in. Both of them got a low grade from Temptalia anyway, so. Do you know about Pagan?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 13, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Is the application as tricky as Temptalia claims?  ETA: I'm getting the damn shades mixed up. Pagan is the one I was interested in. Both of them got a low grade from Temptalia anyway, so. Do you know about Pagan?


 I got all 6 of them. I find that a lot of Temptalia's complaints or observations don't match up with my own. I didn't find any of them to be tricky when it came to application. Pagan definitely wasn't tricky. It's darker than I expected but that's not bad. It's "blackened" just like it says lol. With that one I know I can pull out more of purple if I wanted to simply by adding a little Feathered but it's fine as is. I didn't have any of the issues she mentioned other than staining (typical of a dark color). Definitely don't think it deserved a low grade like she gave.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks ladies for the recommendation to check out Beautylish.   I decided to get Covet and Pagan.  I got tired of waiting for Sephora to get them.  I am tempted by Manhunter but orange isn't my best lip color.


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 14, 2014)

The only lip tar from the new collection that i have gotten is Vain. Its a bit thinner than my normal lip tars but it still goes on opaque. I plan on getting Technopagan and Pagan from sephora later this week.


----------



## ReganW (Aug 15, 2014)

Please can someone help me with my dilemma? I already own the Too Faced Melted liquid lipsticks in Coral and Violet, but I have been looking at the OCC Lip Tars from the Plastic Passion collection in Kimber and Rollergirl. My question is.... Are they different enough to warrant me buying them? They do look pretty similar to the Melted lipsticks I have mentioned, but as I am buying online, it is hard for me to get a proper comparison. Do you guys have any suggestions please? Thank you!!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 16, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Please can someone help me with my dilemma? I already own the Too Faced Melted liquid lipsticks in Coral and Violet, but I have been looking at the OCC Lip Tars from the Plastic Passion collection in Kimber and Rollergirl. My question is.... Are they different enough to warrant me buying them? They do look pretty similar to the Melted lipsticks I have mentioned, but as I am buying online, it is hard for me to get a proper comparison. Do you guys have any suggestions please? Thank you!!









  Tarte vs OCC


----------



## ReganW (Aug 17, 2014)

Are the bottom 2 the OCC ones? They look more opaque to me I guess, but the colours are very similar. Thank you Erine


erine1881 said:


> Tarte vs OCC


  Are the bottom 2 the OCC ones? They look more opaque to me I guess, but the colours are very similar. Thank you for the comparisons


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lament  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Vain is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Vain is EVERYTHING!!!


  Imma need both now! Stunning btw!


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Vain is EVERYTHING!!!


 





  Vain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Love both LTs on you, Erin


----------



## katiek2012 (Aug 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Vain is EVERYTHING!!!


  FAB


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 18, 2014)

I got my Technopagan today and it's sooooo beautiful! This is the best light I could get today, it is the perfect Blurple that I've been looking for! It is more vivid in non-natural lighting.


  I think @erine1881 has just convinced me that I need Vain too from that picture...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Lynlia said:


> I got my Technopagan today and it's sooooo beautiful! This is the best light I could get today, it is the perfect Blurple that I've been looking for! It is more vivid in non-natural lighting.   I think @erine1881  has just convinced me that I need Vain too from that picture...


 soo gorgeous


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Lament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :hot:


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2014)

Pagan


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pagan


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2014)

Technopagan


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Technopagan


:thud:


----------



## ReganW (Aug 19, 2014)

I have never ever tried OCC Lip Tars before, but after seeing a post on Facebook of Technopagan, I have ended up buying Technopagan, Pagan, Vain & Manhunter from the Unknown Pleasure collection, and Black Metal Dahlia from the Moderncraft collection. Just waiting for the postman to bring them to me, hopefully by the end of the week. Is it weird that I am like a child waiting for Christmas to arrive? I am soooo ridiculously excited!!


----------



## ReganW (Aug 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pagan


  Perfect vamp lips. I am literally drooling over this colour. I'd have loved to see a full face shot. It's going to look so weird against my snow white complexion lol


----------



## MACina (Aug 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Technopagan


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 19, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My order arrived this morning from Nigel's. Did some quick lip swatches. Sorry for the less than stellar lighting and application
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love love loveeee


----------



## Elle Braga (Aug 19, 2014)

I need vain and technopagan in my life. Hope my order gets here soon.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 19, 2014)

I bet Pagan and Technopagan would be beautiful mixed together with the right ratios.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I bet Pagan and Technopagan would be beautiful mixed together with the right ratios.


  Vain and Technopagan blended together...That sounds so amazing, I can't even finish my train of thought.


----------



## KaylaK (Aug 20, 2014)

Ummm I need technopagan in my life like yesterday. It is perfect.


----------



## ReganW (Aug 20, 2014)

I received my lip tars yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought 4 from the Unknown Pleasures collection.....



  Manhunter



  Technopagan



  Pagan



  Vain

  I absolutely love them all. To be honest though, Vain didn't look too great on me, and it stained like a mofo!! I had a blue mouth for a good couple of hours after wiping it off. I've been wearing Technopagan today, and everybody that has seen it has loved it.


----------



## ReganW (Aug 20, 2014)

And here's some close ups of them on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Manhunter



  Vain



  Pagan



  Technopagan


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


> And here's some close ups of them on my lips
> 
> Manhunter
> 
> ...


   Beautifful





ReganW said:


> I received my lip tars yesterday ompom:  I bought 4 from the Unknown Pleasures collection.....
> 
> Manhunter
> 
> ...


  They look beautiful! This entire collection turned out to be really awesome. I'm looking forward to rocking out Technopagan in public. It really is a flattering and wearable color!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


> I received my lip tars yesterday ompom:  I bought 4 from the Unknown Pleasures collection.....
> 
> Manhunter
> 
> ...





ReganW said:


> And here's some close ups of them on my lips
> 
> Manhunter
> 
> ...


:drools: geez wow beautiful


----------



## ReganW (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you ladies  I also bought Black Metal Dahlia. Erghhhh, I can't handle the awesome :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


>


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


> And here's some close ups of them on my lips
> 
> Manhunter
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! What brush did you use to apply them? Your lines look so clean!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Anita, Pagan and Sybil


----------



## KaylaK (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


>


  Gorgeous!!! To die for!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anita, Pagan and Sybil


Yaaaay! Where did you find Sybil?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yaaaay! Where did you find Sybil?


  From @erine1881 
  She is such a doll. 
  I freakin LOVE it!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Thank you ladies  I also bought Black Metal Dahlia. Erghhhh, I can't handle the awesome :eyelove:


  I love Black Metal Dahlia so hard! And the new collection looks gorgeous on you


----------



## kennybear (Aug 20, 2014)

Black Metal Dahlia is so pretty, I can't wait for fall to wear it more


----------



## tamikajodha (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


> I received my lip tars yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!


----------



## katiek2012 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anita, Pagan and Sybil


  ooooh those are some good choices. I've had my eye on anita for a while. If you wanted to post some swatches I'd love to see em


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


> And here's some close ups of them on my lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Gorgeous


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

ReganW said:


>


----------



## ReganW (Aug 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Beautiful! What brush did you use to apply them? Your lines look so clean!


  I just used the little brush that comes with the lips tars. I only used a tiny bit of product, and then built it up. That was a lot easier way to keep the edges neat that way. And thank you <3


----------



## ReganW (Aug 21, 2014)

Lynlia said:


> They look beautiful! This entire collection turned out to be really awesome. I'm looking forward to rocking out Technopagan in public. It really is a flattering and wearable color!


  I thought it would be too in-your-face for me to be able to wear it in public without getting some funny looks, but it just looks to right to be wrong lol. Not that I would be the slightest bit bothered if I DID get some funny looks. Stare away people!


----------



## ReganW (Aug 21, 2014)

Now, what to buy next?? The 5 lip tars I posted are the first I have owned! So I have....

  Technopagan
  Pagan
  Vain
  Manhunter
  Black Metal Dahlia

  What others do you suggest as 'must haves'?

  Enable away puhlease


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 21, 2014)

> Technopagan Pagan Vain Manhunter Black Metal Dahlia  What others do you suggest as 'must haves'?  Enable away puhlease


 Hoochie


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 21, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Now, what to buy next?? The 5 lip tars I posted are the first I have owned! So I have....  Technopagan Pagan Vain Manhunter Black Metal Dahlia  What others do you suggest as 'must haves'?  Enable away puhlease


I always suggest getting the primary colors...with those colors alone you can mix so many custom colors. But if you want ready to wear colors that won't be the route you'd want to go. Lydia is a gorgeous color. Vintage is one of my faves. Rollergirl. Hoochie. The original Black Dahlia is a good one. Yeah...I can go on forever with the suggestions lol


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 21, 2014)

ReganW said:


> I received my lip tars yesterday ompom:  I bought 4 from the Unknown Pleasures collection.....
> 
> Manhunter
> 
> ...





ReganW said:


> And here's some close ups of them on my lips
> 
> Manhunter
> 
> ...


  You look gorgeous in all of them!


----------



## Kaidan (Aug 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Technopagan


  Pure awesomeness!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Now, what to buy next?? The 5 lip tars I posted are the first I have owned! So I have....  Technopagan Pagan Vain Manhunter Black Metal Dahlia  What others do you suggest as 'must haves'?  Enable away puhlease


  I have every single one so I'm of no help


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 21, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I have every single one so I'm of no help


Exactly. I wanted to say buy them all :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 21, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Now, what to buy next?? The 5 lip tars I posted are the first I have owned! So I have....  Technopagan Pagan Vain Manhunter Black Metal Dahlia  What others do you suggest as 'must haves'?  Enable away puhlease


Anita


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Exactly. I wanted to say buy them all :haha:


  That's right!


----------



## ReganW (Aug 22, 2014)

Ignore this!! Posted by mistake.


----------



## ReganW (Aug 22, 2014)

That is one I have been lusting over, I must admit


Jill1228 said:


> Hoochie


  That is one I have been lusting over, I must admit


----------



## ReganW (Aug 22, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I have every single one so I'm of no help


  You are a girl after my own heart. I won't be satisfied till I have them all, and then I'll just be waiting for them to release the new collections so I can have them too lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2014)

ReganW said:


> You are a girl after my own heart. I won't be satisfied till I have them all, and then I'll just be waiting for them to release the new collections so I can have them too lol


 Trust me...that's exactly how it is lol. I have all of them too except for one that's been DC'd. And I'm like a crackhead every time new colors release.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 22, 2014)

So I got Sybil today... And it's separated. Or it looks marbled and weird.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is there anything I can do to fix it? I've tried rolling it around in my hands and its not helping.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So I got Sybil today... And it's separated. Or it looks marbled and weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shake it or tap it on your hand vigorously for a minute or so. That should help mix it back up. You can also try kneading it. If you're not in a rush to use it you can sit it in the opposite direction than the majority of the separated oil appears (hope that makes sense)....the pigment will "fall" back towards the oil and start to mix back together.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 22, 2014)

I love all my lip tars, I have about around. 25 of them now. I still have a big problem with then separating. I flip them every couple days , I knead , shake , roll, still always watery when i apply. This is how I store them btw. Manhunter and technopagan are my absolute favs! I am a sucker for their metallics.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 22, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> I love all my lip tars, I have about around. 25 of them now. I still have a big problem with then separating. I flip them every couple days , I knead , shake , roll, still always watery when i apply. This is how I store them btw. Manhunter and technopagan are my absolute favs! I am a sucker for their metallics.


Yeah they are going to separate no matter what due to the high amount of pigment. Some more than others.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Trust me...that's exactly how it is lol. I have all of them too except for one that's been DC'd. And I'm like a crackhead every time new colors release.


  Same here. Pennyroyal escaped my grips  but other than that i have all the regular lip tars (not counting the gloss stains).    





butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah they are going to separate no matter what due to the high amount of pigment. Some more than others.


  No way to avoid it. :nope:


----------



## katrice (Aug 22, 2014)

My technopagan swatch. I used the occ lip primer underneath, and used UD Binge as a liner just really as a guide to help me out. I'm an amateur with lip brushes.


----------



## ReganW (Aug 23, 2014)

That looks gorgeous! The liner worked really well


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 23, 2014)

(Black Metal Dahlia) My favorite liptar, EVER.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Lament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Smoking hawt here!  What eye products are you wearing?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Smoking hawt here!  What eye products are you wearing?


  Thanks babe!   I'm wearing the green from the TR Bare My Soul quad with Rule in the crease and smoked out on the bottom as well with Embark.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> ooooh those are some good choices. I've had my eye on anita for a while. If you wanted to post some swatches I'd love to see em


Anita


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>








 PRETTY D!! I love it on you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> :eyelove:  PRETTY D!! I love it on you!!! :thud:


Thanks V


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anita


 Beautiful!!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anita


  Love it!  Now I'm glad I got it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Beautiful!!


 Thanks crimson 


walkingdead said:


> Love it!  Now I'm glad I got it!


I'm glad you got it too :winkiss:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's me wearing Technopagan at Target night with my beloved best friend/roommate!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Here's me wearing Technopagan at Target night with my beloved best friend/roommate!


Crimson you are beautiful  Technopagan is  on you


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Here's me wearing Technopagan at Target night with my beloved best friend/roommate!














 You Really rock such shades @CrimsonQuill157


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Here's me wearing Technopagan at Target night with my beloved best friend/roommate!


  You guys are so cute!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> You guys are so cute!


 :agree:


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anita


  This lip is everything on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> This lip is everything on you


Thanks babe :winkiss: Anita is perfect


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> You Really rock such shades @CrimsonQuill157
> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> ...


  Thanks  I seriously don't know what I would do without her.


----------



## katiek2012 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> GORGEOUS!!


Thank you love  You need it oke:


----------



## MACina (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 
  Loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MACina (Aug 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Here's me wearing Technopagan at Target night with my beloved best friend/roommate!


 
  Technopagan looks fantastic on you


----------



## MACina (Aug 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *You Really rock such shades* @CrimsonQuill157


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

MACina said:


> Loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee :eyelove:


Thank you MACina


----------



## katiek2012 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need it


  Lol this site is soo bad from my spending habits!
  But you make it look suuper tempting


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 25, 2014)

After Sept 4th, I will finally cave and purchase my first lip tar! I remember when people were raving about them on the YouTube days, but I've never been as tempted as I have been with Technopagen! So excited, everyone looks beautiful in it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

katiek2012 said:


> Lol this site is soo bad from my spending habits! But you make it look suuper tempting :aok:


Lol It is


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Anita


 Love Anita. You are rocking it   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Here's me wearing Technopagan at Target night with my beloved best friend/roommate!


 I wore mine at target  too (I work there). Wearing the nail color now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Love Anita. You are rocking it I wore mine at target  too (I work there). Wearing the nail color now


Thanks babe.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll be receiving my Technopagan tomorrow! 




It looks just as amazing as I thought it would on you ladies. Also, Anita looks really nice on you, Dolly!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> katiek2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ooooh those are some good choices. I've had my eye on anita for a while. If you wanted to post some swatches I'd love to see em
> ...


  I love it!  The hair is looking really pretty too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gonna add Anita to my next order.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I love it!  The hair is looking really pretty too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you @martiangurll 
  Anita is a need for everyone!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Sep 11, 2014)

Technopagan is everything







Now I'm very tempted to buy Vain.
But must. save. up. >_<


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]Technopagan is everything[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=008080]Now I'm very tempted to buy Vain.[/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]But must. save. up. >_


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> Technopagan is everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's beautiful on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

hoshiakari_ said:


> [COLOR=008080]I'll be receiving my Technopagan tomorrow![/COLOR] arty2:  [COLOR=008080]It looks just as amazing as I thought it would on you ladies. Also, Anita looks really nice on you, Dolly![/COLOR]


Thank you love!


----------



## Merittorious (Sep 12, 2014)

Now I'm lusting over Anita, thanks to Dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

Merittorious said:


> Now I'm lusting over Anita, thanks to Dolly


 glad to help lol You need anita, it is so pretty.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 12, 2014)

30% off lip tars and creme colors this weekend on occ's site. Too bad the shipping jumps so dramatically after adding 3 items to your cart...practically takes away the discount.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah I ordered 2...might order 2 more idk yet but the shipping goes from $3.50 to $10.80 when you buy 3 wtf.


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just ordered Zhora and Covet. Can't wait to get them


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 13, 2014)

I just got Pagen and Technopagen thanks to the sale.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just got Pagen and Technopagen thanks to the sale.
> Pagan is gorgeous! Still need Technopagen!
> Glad you got them
> 
> ...


  Woohoo!


----------



## tiera720 (Sep 13, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> 30% off lip tars and creme colors this weekend on occ's site. Too bad the shipping jumps so dramatically after adding 3 items to your cart...practically takes away the discount.


   Just ordered pagan and technopagan thanks for the heads up!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a question about the new collection, I wanted to know if those colors like pagen, technopagen, and vain would look good on me? I ask because I have bright red hair and I don't want haters coming out with some sideway comment. Tia.  Btw I'm not calling anybody here a hater it's the ones outside of specktra.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Btw I'm not calling anybody here a hater it's the ones outside of specktra.


  Hey girlie
  I color my hair every color of the rainbow. Currently I have bright red hair with purple.
  The colors will look great on you. Eff the haters.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hey girlie I color my hair every color of the rainbow. Currently I have bright red hair with purple. The colors will look great on you. Eff the haters.


  Thanks Dolly.  You're right eff the haters like this


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Thanks Dolly.  You're right eff the haters like this


Exactly babe.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Sep 29, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Btw I'm not calling anybody here a hater it's the ones outside of specktra.


  i think they would look great on u. plus haters only hate if u look good anyway. that is why they hatin as they are jealous u look better than them. ur a cute chick, they will always hate on u!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 29, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> i think they would look great on u. plus haters only hate if u look good anyway. that is why they hatin as they are jealous u look better than them. ur a cute chick, they will always hate on u!


  Aww thank you Kristin Bacon =) I completely agree with you.

  Just sucks that I'm going to have to buy these online instead of going to the store to try them out since I don't have a Sephora near by womp womp


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's vain


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here's vain


Love Vain on you


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 8, 2014)

Lip tars are my most recent beauty obsession, appropriately enough. I tried Role Play and Rollergirl in-store and wound up purchasing the little primer-Stalker-RX set at Sephora while on my vacation recently visiting family in Oregon (no sales tax, woo!)... then came home and immediately ordered Fragmented from OCC's site because it was on clearance and how could I resist acid green?

  What I need are little pots/clamshells that I can keep custom blends in so that I'm not mixing Stalker and RX fresh on my lips every time I want a purple... it would be nice to have some blends on hand. Although, I'd wear either of them separately, too. Anyway, I haven't even opened the pack yet but I need to so I can swatch and compare my three blue lipsticks... and all my reds.

  I like Fragmented, but it's only acid green very briefly on my lips before it becomes a beige-with-gold-shimmer... I guess that's the green and natural pink of my skin canceling each other out? Non-lip swatches remain bright, bright green, but on my lips it doesn't. So I've got to try it with the primer to see if that changes things, but honestly because it becomes such a wearable shade for me, I'm not put out at all... It's like a chameleon lip color!




Fragmented just put on-- ignore my awful sunburn. I didn't feel like covering it up with anything that day... (I tend to have a lot of redness all the time)





Here's fragmented while it's still visibly green.




Fragmented within maybe an hour of application? It removes most of the pink from my lips and leaves a subtle shimmer of gold behind.

  And as a bonus:








Role Play and Rollergirl-- not in remotely the same lighting, but oh well. Definitely a huge fan of both-- I have a dress almost the EXACT color that Rollergirl is on me, and Role Play makes me feel like a babe. (plus I'm a huge D&D nerd so...)


----------



## herringbonez (Oct 9, 2014)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , can you tell me where you got sybil?​


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 14, 2014)

I wanted to like OCC lip tars so bad. At Sephora, they were *extremely* generous with samples. I had enough for months of applications. But they did not last on me at all. I read so many reviews and people said they had great staying power.  I'm so bummed. All these amazing colors! Argh! I feel like I'm the only one not on the colorful lip tar train. I did recently board the MAC lipstick train, so I suppose I'll be alright.


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 15, 2014)

BabblingBunny said:


> I wanted to like OCC lip tars so bad. At Sephora, they were *extremely* generous with samples. I had enough for months of applications. But they did not last on me at all. I read so many reviews and people said they had great staying power.  I'm so bummed. All these amazing colors! Argh! I feel like I'm the only one not on the colorful lip tar train. I did recently board the MAC lipstick train, so I suppose I'll be alright.


Aww, I'm sorry they didn't work out for you! But hey, the MAC lipstick train is just as good, I'm sure


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

BabblingBunny said:


> I wanted to like OCC lip tars so bad. At Sephora, they were *extremely* generous with samples. I had enough for months of applications. But they did not last on me at all. I read so many reviews and people said they had great staying power.  I'm so bummed. All these amazing colors! Argh! I feel like I'm the only one not on the colorful lip tar train. I did recently board the MAC lipstick train, so I suppose I'll be alright.


Sorry they didn't work for you.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


  /pounce!   Finally, a much anticipated and rarely seen DILLIGAF sighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're so vain, you probably think that song is about you, You're so vain.  When you look that good, you probably do think that song is about you.  Love Vain on you, cutie pie.


----------



## ReganW (Oct 16, 2014)

Nyx Wicked Lippie in Betrayal is a dead ringer for OCC Pagan Lip Tar

  (Top - OCC Pagan, Bottom - Nyx Betrayal)


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 17, 2014)

Tried my sample of Hollywood from Sephora today. Wish I'd had time before running out to do a really bold eye to go with it, because otherwise it made my face kind of uniformly beige from enough of a distance... but up close it had a really nice gold sparkle, so I did like it... and I'm interested in mixing it with others now to see what I get, though I don't know if it will be as successful an experiment as it is just on its own. Still, experimenting is part of the fun.

  After I try more I'll have to get pictures up but I kind of want to wait until I've got more than one product tested, since I have two new lip tars and four samples...

  I was pleased with how budge-proof it was. A little bit of gold sparkle came off on my straw, which I wiped away, and then when I took another drink, nothing wore off and I still had plenty of shimmer, which is the least any lip product has ever worn off for me.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 17, 2014)

CatDetective said:


> Tried my sample of Hollywood from Sephora today. Wish I'd had time before running out to do a really bold eye to go with it, because otherwise it made my face kind of uniformly beige from enough of a distance... but up close it had a really nice gold sparkle, so I did like it... and I'm interested in mixing it with others now to see what I get, though I don't know if it will be as successful an experiment as it is just on its own. Still, experimenting is part of the fun.
> 
> After I try more I'll have to get pictures up but I kind of want to wait until I've got more than one product tested, since I have two new lip tars and four samples...
> 
> I was pleased with how budge-proof it was. A little bit of gold sparkle came off on my straw, which I wiped away, and then when I took another drink, nothing wore off and I still had plenty of shimmer, which is the least any lip product has ever worn off for me.


  I would love to see a picture of Hollywood.  I think golds pair well with burgundy, wine, and purple eye colors.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> /pounce!   Finally, a much anticipated and rarely seen DILLIGAF sighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LMFAO!! Thanks I needed a giggle!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2014)

I also got Pagen and Technopagen from the OCC sale. I have to so lip swatches tomorrow,


----------



## sss215 (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking good [@]DILLIGAF[/@]! I grabbed Pagan and I love it!  I love it even more with little black dress on top


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Nyx Wicked Lippie in Betrayal is a dead ringer for OCC Pagan Lip Tar
> 
> (Top - OCC Pagan, Bottom - Nyx Betrayal)


  I've heard that they NYX lipsticks are very slippy. What are your opinions?


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 21, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I would love to see a picture of Hollywood.  I think golds pair well with burgundy, wine, and purple eye colors.


Ooh, lucky me, I have a bunch of purples... I'll definitely give that a try next time I wear it, thanks!

  And I've finally got my pictures uploaded from phone to computer, so here are the first three lip tars tried out!





Hollywood! (I hate the pictures I have of me in it, because I couldn't find my usual foundation, slapped on an old thing, and found out it was expired and it got all patchy and gross, so I apologize for that-- the one that shows off the lip tar the best is also the one that shows the area where my expired stuff got the worst)




  Hollywood is way more neutral than pretty much anything I tend to wear, but I really do like the subtle gold sheen. It does settle into lip lines a bit without priming, but is not the worst offender. However, I would definitely put something under it next time.





Sebastian! Here it is directly after application, still wet and everything. Also, I'm half asleep in this picture... I was heading out way early to go to a convention.




Sebastian after blotting. I feel like I took off a little too much of the center of the lip, but I REALLY liked having a grey lip! It reminded me of the Cardassians from Star Trek: DS9 a bit... (oops, my dork is showing)




Sebastian with some natural light finally hitting me (we started driving pre-dawn, haha-- so this is me in the back of the van, looking a little blurry)




And this is Sebastian about six hours later without touching up-- still going pretty strong, even if the center of the lip is clearly rosier... After thirteen hours, it was totally gone save for a little grey smudge in each corner, but I don't expect ANY lipstick I own to last that long. My mother won't buy anything that doesn't promise it can last twenty-four, I'm not nearly as fussy about longevity.

  And finally (for now...)




Technopagan! (day two of the convention, didn't even bother with foundation)




I love this lip tar. It feathered on me a bit more than others, and it definitely did not go budgeproof the way that Hollywood did. Even when it was barely a stain on my lips after being wiped off, if I touched my mouth, I'd come away with little flakes of shiny purple-blue. And it settles into lip lines more than any other, so definitely line and prime with this one, but the color is SO fantastic. And the finish is just really great as well. I adore it.




Sunlight-- you can see how badly it sinks into lines (another early morning where I had no time to stop and prime), but you can also see how gorgeously metallic it is and how different colors get picked up more in different lighting)




After about nine hours I did my best to remove it before going to dinner, and this is the color my lips resolutely stayed until after hash browns were consumed. (greasy food may be murder on lipstick, but sometimes it's a mercy killing)


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 21, 2014)

Just orderd my first pair of Lip tars! I happened upon swatches of Black Metal Dahlia and absolutely haaaad to have it.  I purchased that and Roleplay. I have a thing for shimmer/metallic. They should be here by the end of the week, I can't wait!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope they look nice on my fair skin!


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 21, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Just orderd my first pair of Lip tars! I happened upon swatches of Black Metal Dahlia and absolutely haaaad to have it.  I purchased that and Roleplay. I have a thing for shimmer/metallic. They should be here by the end of the week, I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, I bet they will! I haven't tried my Black Metal Dahlia yet, but I think dark lipsticks on fair skin are beautiful (and Role Play works on me and I'm about as fair as it gets, so I think it should look great on you!)


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 21, 2014)

CatDetective said:


> Ooh, I bet they will! I haven't tried my Black Metal Dahlia yet, but I think dark lipsticks on fair skin are beautiful (and Role Play works on me and I'm about as fair as it gets, so I think it should look great on you!)


  I believe I saw your photos earlier in the thread while I was reading up on Lip Tars for a while.  They all looked wonderful on you!! They shipped today, I'll definitely post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 23, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I believe I saw your photos earlier in the thread while I was reading up on Lip Tars for a while.  They all looked wonderful on you!! They shipped today, I'll definitely post pictures when they arrive.


Oh, thank you very much!

  And I look forward to seeing your pictures, and hooray for the shipping notice!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 24, 2014)

The arrived! So far I've only played with Black Metal Dahlia. Damn, it is hard to get clean lines with those cheap brushes included in the box.  Both of my brushes were frayed at the end, and would keep getting product outside my lip line. Luckily I have a few nice lip brushes, which helped me out a bit. I really like BMD, I was worried it would be too vampy on my pale skin. It's actually a beautiful deep shimmery color. Definitely a great purchase for fall/winter!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> The arrived! So far I've only played with Black Metal Dahlia. Damn, is it hard to get clean lines with those cheap brushes included in the box.  Both of my brushes were frayed at the end, and would keep getting product outside my lip line. Luckily I have a few nice lip brushes, which helped me out a bit. I really like BMD, I was worried it would be too vampy on my pale skin. It's actually a beautiful deep shimmery color. Definitely a great purchase for fall/winter!


Stunning. :eyelove:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 24, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> The arrived! So far I've only played with Black Metal Dahlia. Damn, it is hard to get clean lines with those cheap brushes included in the box.  Both of my brushes were frayed at the end, and would keep getting product outside my lip line. Luckily I have a few nice lip brushes, which helped me out a bit. I really like BMD, I was worried it would be too vampy on my pale skin. It's actually a beautiful deep shimmery color. Definitely a great purchase for fall/winter!


Beautiful! What lip brush would you recommend? I'm not nuts about the brushes that come with them, either.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Beautiful! What lip brush would you recommend? I'm not nuts about the brushes that come with them, either.


  I use bite beauty's lip brush and love it.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 24, 2014)

I need to pull out my BMD! Maybe for my date tomorrow!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 25, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> The arrived! So far I've only played with Black Metal Dahlia. Damn, it is hard to get clean lines with those cheap brushes included in the box.  Both of my brushes were frayed at the end, and would keep getting product outside my lip line. Luckily I have a few nice lip brushes, which helped me out a bit. I really like BMD, I was worried it would be too vampy on my pale skin. It's actually a beautiful deep shimmery color. Definitely a great purchase for fall/winter!


  Stunning!I have BMD too and every time I wear it hubby loves it. The best part is that it's not gritty being that it's a metallic finish.


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a question for the OCC lip tar lovers..I recently tried the lip tars and found that the color is vibrant but fades almost like it oxidizes..My question is do I need to use the primer to keep that from happening? I love them, though they smell hella weird...but would like to keep the true color. Any suggestions??


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 25, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> The arrived! So far I've only played with Black Metal Dahlia. Damn, it is hard to get clean lines with those cheap brushes included in the box.  Both of my brushes were frayed at the end, and would keep getting product outside my lip line. Luckily I have a few nice lip brushes, which helped me out a bit. I really like BMD, I was worried it would be too vampy on my pale skin. It's actually a beautiful deep shimmery color. Definitely a great purchase for fall/winter!


  That color looks great with your skin tone!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 25, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> I have a question for the OCC lip tar lovers..I recently tried the lip tars and found that the color is vibrant but fades almost like it oxidizes..My question is do I need to use the primer to keep that from happening? I love them, though they smell hella weird...but would like to keep the true color. Any suggestions??


Never heard that one before...are you saying the color changes? Or is it just fading? Are you using a lip balm underneath? You may be using too much. I have the primer but I only use it to mix with other colors to make them more glossy...not a fan of it as a primer (I use my Jack Black under all lip products or a lip pencil if I want to make the wear even longer)


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Never heard that one before...are you saying the color changes? Or is it just fading? Are you using a lip balm underneath? You may be using too much. I have the primer but I only use it to mix with other colors to make them more glossy...not a fan of it as a primer (I use my Jack Black under all lip products or a lip pencil if I want to make the wear even longer)


  The color just dulls down. I have dark lips so I wonder if when it dries, my lips are causing the darker tone. Thanks though, they have a holiday set that I must have so I guess I'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 25, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> The color just dulls down. I have dark lips so I wonder if when it dries, my lips are causing the darker tone. Thanks though, they have a holiday set that I must have so I guess I'll just have to deal with it.


It may be your natural lip color doing that. Try putting on a layer, allow it to dry down, then apply a second thinner layer. See if that helps the color more opaque.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 25, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> The color just dulls down. I have dark lips so I wonder if when it dries, my lips are causing the darker tone. Thanks though, they have a holiday set that I must have so I guess I'll just have to deal with it.


  I often have to apply in layers to get the color I want.


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I often have to apply in layers to get the color I want.


 I'll give that a try.thanks


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 26, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> The arrived! So far I've only played with Black Metal Dahlia. Damn, it is hard to get clean lines with those cheap brushes included in the box.  Both of my brushes were frayed at the end, and would keep getting product outside my lip line. Luckily I have a few nice lip brushes, which helped me out a bit. I really like BMD, I was worried it would be too vampy on my pale skin. It's actually a beautiful deep shimmery color. Definitely a great purchase for fall/winter!


  Beautiful


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, I finally tried my sample of Mein Herr... I'll need to try it again and get good pictures, though (I was going to pair it with a smokey eye... and then my 20 pound cat jumped on me while I was applying my eyeshadow, and let's just say I don't have any good FotD photos from today).

  I think I'll probably like it more layered over or mixed with something else... I know I wanted to experiment with neutrals, but for someone who's used to going for big color when it comes to lip products, those experiments are sometimes a little underwhelming to me. It doesn't have the gold sheen of Hollywood, but it's still a bit glossy... I'm normally a bigger fan of mattes, and not huge into glosses, so this one might not be right for me. I'll play around with it a little more before making a final verdict, and I'll see if my sister likes it, as she loves glosses and neutrals. Maybe she'll want to help me go through my rather generous Sephora sample.

  So far the score on the samples is: Sebastian- LOVE IT, Hollywood- kind of digging it but maybe not enough to splurge on the full size, Mein Herr- probably a miss for me. And I haven't played with my sample of Pris yet because having Technopagan's glorious blue-purple has slowed down the neutral experimentation train. Slowed down the anything-but-blue-lips train, actually.

  (the standout feature of Mein Herr for me right now is that it gets the song stuck in my head whenever I look at it)


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow, look at what I've missed!  *goes to look at pics*


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 28, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> That color looks great with your skin tone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww, thank you everyone!!!


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 29, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> The arrived! So far I've only played with Black Metal Dahlia. Damn, it is hard to get clean lines with those cheap brushes included in the box.  Both of my brushes were frayed at the end, and would keep getting product outside my lip line. Luckily I have a few nice lip brushes, which helped me out a bit. I really like BMD, I was worried it would be too vampy on my pale skin. It's actually a beautiful deep shimmery color. Definitely a great purchase for fall/winter!


Looks gorgeous on you! (and I love how it's coordinated with your top...)


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 7, 2014)

Got the email that OCC will FINALLY offer 40% discount for pros instead of just 20% :fluffy: But...I wonder if their shipping will still make it more than it would be to order from Nigel's


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

(Stone vs) Sebastian and Lydia (vs Plum)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> (Stone vs) Sebastian and Lydia (vs Plum)


  Yay! Thanks for the comparisons! This means I don't need to back up Stone fifty more times. How would you say they compare as far as texture?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Yay! Thanks for the comparisons! This means I don't need to back up Stone fifty more times. How would you say they compare as far as texture?


  Sebastian is oh so creamy and dreamy! It just came tonight so i haven't worn it yet to know how it wears (longevity, bleeding, dryness, etc.) compared to Stone, but swatched on the hand it's loverly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> (Stone vs) Sebastian and Lydia (vs Plum)


Thank you eace:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 8, 2014)

Edit - just realized that I was seeing the pro price for the sets. Sorry about that. The regular price is $60 for 5 liptars and a brush.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Nothing new about these colours


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Nothing new about these colours


Nope. Although I'm sure they will go over well with those that prefer neutrals.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Nope. Although I'm sure they will go over well with those that prefer neutrals.


  Senastian and Sybil are


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Senastian and Sybil are


Two of my fave lip tar colors


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Two of my fave lip tar colors


  Yes!


----------



## ceruleanc (Jan 8, 2015)

Does anybody have any ideas on where to pick up technopagan? I've been checking Sephora and the OCC website for forever with no luck... I'm in NYC and haven't found it in a store either.   


  Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

ceruleanc said:


> Does anybody have any ideas on where to pick up technopagan? I've been checking Sephora and the OCC website for forever with no luck... I'm in NYC and haven't found it in a store either.      Thanks!


  Nordstrom has it BOd til 2/13 if you can wait?


----------



## ceruleanc (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully it'll arrive just in time for my B-Day that weekend.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 8, 2015)

ceruleanc said:


> Thanks!    Hopefully it'll arrive just in time for my B-Day that weekend.


  There ya go! :wink:


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 30, 2015)

ceruleanc said:


> Thanks!    Hopefully it'll arrive just in time for my B-Day that weekend.


  Hiiiiii CeruleanC!!!   I never found it at any of the Sephoras I went to, I ordered it on BO from Nordstrom and it shipped the other day!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 31, 2015)

Almost tempted to get this...pro discount applies so it ends up only being $48!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 31, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Almost tempted to get this...pro discount applies so it ends up only being $48!


  Nice!!! I hear these are sooo good!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 31, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Nice!!! I hear these are sooo good!!!


I have a couple and they really are amazing. Can't beat the price in this set either.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I have a couple and they really are amazing. Can't beat the price in this set either.


  Did you order these! I think I'm gonna.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Did you order these! I think I'm gonna.


Yes. I just couldn't let this deal get away from me lol


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  I wish these came in the newer square packaging, the little pots OCC (and TheBalm) use crack and split if you accidentally over-tighten them even a little (at least they do for me). I'd be all over this deal otherwise.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 1, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> I wish these came in the newer square packaging, the little pots OCC (and TheBalm) use crack and split if you accidentally over-tighten them even a little (at least they do for me). I'd be all over this deal otherwise.


I haven't had any issues with any of my pots breaking. I have several of the skin conceals and a couple of the cream colour concentrates...and several of the loose pigments. Just my luck though I'll have one break just because I said they haven't lol. It doesn't look like the OCC website sells the newer packaging...not sure if that's an exclusive for their Sephora (or other retailers) items or if they just haven't updated the pictures on their website but I did notice that nothing seems to be in the new packaging.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I haven't had any issues with any of my pots breaking. I have several of the skin conceals and a couple of the cream colour concentrates...and several of the loose pigments. Just my luck though I'll have one break just because I said they haven't lol. It doesn't look like the OCC website sells the newer packaging...not sure if that's an exclusive for their Sephora (or other retailers) items or if they just haven't updated the pictures on their website but I did notice that nothing seems to be in the new packaging.


  Maybe I just have bad luck! The concealer's my HG but after 3 pots in a row broke on me I gave up on it til they put it in the new packaging.

  I might give these a go anyway. I won't be using them everyday like the concealer so they shouldn't break quite so easily.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 1, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Maybe I just have bad luck! The concealer's my HG but after 3 pots in a row broke on me I gave up on it til they put it in the new packaging.  I might give these a go anyway. I won't be using them everyday like the concealer so they shouldn't break quite so easily.


My personal skin conceals I keep in the original pots but I depotted my kit ones into a palette just because it's more convenient. If you're concerned about these breaking in the pot thats something you might consider doing...would definitely eliminate the problem of broken pots


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yes. I just couldn't let this deal get away from me lol


  Same here. I ordered em right at midnight cuz i wasn't sure what their timezone was and didn't wanna miss the great deal!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Same here. I ordered em right at midnight cuz i wasn't sure what their timezone was and didn't wanna miss the great deal!


The email I got said the sale ended at 11:59 PST although OCC ships from NY. I assume they do it that way to give west coast customers until midnight their time to order. I went with the cheapest shipping since I'm in no rush to get it....plus $3.22 sounds a lot better than $11+ lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> The email I got said the sale ended at 11:59 PST although OCC ships from NY. I assume they do it that way to give west coast customers until midnight their time to order. I went with the cheapest shipping since I'm in no rush to get it....plus $3.22 sounds a lot better than $11+ lol


  Good to know!  I added an extra one in there so shipping bumped up to $4.12 or something like that. I had 2 singles in there, but shipping was $11, and i said eff that! :shock: so i took one out. That's rediculous hoe one little productcan make an $7 shipping difference!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Good to know!  I added an extra one in there so shipping bumped up to $4.12 or something like that. I had 2 singles in there, but shipping was $11, and i said eff that! :shock: so i took one out. That's rediculous hoe one little productcan make an $7 shipping difference!


That's exactly why I didn't add anything else to my order lol. OCC gets crazy with their shipping prices jumping up. I was going to order some more skin conceals but changed my mind after seeing the shipping jump.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> That's exactly why I didn't add anything else to my order lol. OCC gets crazy with their shipping prices jumping up. I was going to order some more skin conceals but changed my mind after seeing the shipping jump.


  Yup. That's what Nigels is for!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 2, 2015)

I order my OCC products from beautylish. They're currently out of Technopagan, but it says, "Returning Soon", and they'll e-mail you when it's in if you sign up. I've had good service from them.
  http://www.beautylish.com/s/obsessive-compulsive-cosmetics-lip-tar-metallic-technopagan


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2015)

Package has shipped :fluffy: I know it says 1-3 days but I wouldn't be surprised if there were a delay


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Package has shipped :fluffy: I know it says 1-3 days but I wouldn't be surprised if there were a delay


  Mine too! We got hit with another 4" of snow today, so we shall see. Supposed to get hit again on sunday, so who knows what'll happen. Gotta love living in the widwest!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Mine too! We got hit with another 4" of snow today, so we shall see. Supposed to get hit again on sunday, so who knows what'll happen. Gotta love living in the widwest!


I love ya like a play-play sister but I'm glad the snow is far away from Ga (knock on wood). Us southerners aren't built for the kind of snow ya'll get lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I love ya like a play-play sister but I'm glad the snow is far away from Ga (knock on wood). Us southerners aren't built for the kind of snow ya'll get lol


  Right!? My sister lives down there in GA and laughs when shit comes to a complete stop when ya'll get an inch of snow! But she just plows on through! :lol:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 4, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Right!? My sister lives down there in GA and laughs when shit comes to a complete stop when ya'll get an inch of snow! But she just plows on through! :lol:


it surprised me since so many people in Atlanta and in my area are actually implants....you'd think more people could handle it lol. I love to look at the snow but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> it surprised me since so many people in Atlanta and in my area are actually implants....you'd think more people could handle it lol. I love to look at the snow but that's as far as it goes.


  I love everything about it except driving in it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> I wish these came in the newer square packaging, the little pots OCC (and TheBalm) use crack and split if you accidentally over-tighten them even a little (at least they do for me). I'd be all over this deal otherwise.


They finally have the new packaging on the website (just not for this set...or at least the pic doesn't reflect that).


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> They finally have the new packaging on the website (just not for this set...or at least the pic doesn't reflect that).


  Mine came today instead of Monday like they were scheduled for. And they're in the old packaging. So that means if i order more the packaging isn't gonna match


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Mine came today instead of Monday like they were scheduled for. And they're in the old packaging. So that means if i order more the packaging isn't gonna match


Mine came today also. And yes, it looks like if we order any of the other colors the packaging won't match. That bugs me. These match the ones I already have but I have my eye on some of the other colors that I swatched in Sephora (knowing I would order them for the discount lol). I'm always so anal about wanting the packaging to match


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Mine came today also. And yes, it looks like if we order any of the other colors the packaging won't match. That bugs me. These match the ones I already have but I have my eye on some of the other colors that I swatched in Sephora (knowing I would order them for the discount lol). I'm always so anal about wanting the packaging to match


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 27, 2015)

I vaguely recall someone trying to find Technopagan. It's back in stock on OCC's website.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2015)

And they've made it, and Pagan, permanent.


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

I need to invest in some OCC. I've been wanting these lip tars for the longest!!!!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 26, 2015)

GoddessLyric said:


> I need to invest in some OCC. I've been wanting these lip tars for the longest!!!!!!


I always encourage people to fall in love with OCC. I'm an enabler like that lol


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

They're beautiful


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 2, 2015)

Looks like Belladonna will be coming back in the new collection...which seems more like a repromotes collection for the most part.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (May 3, 2015)

I'm really excited for Belladonna and Cosplay.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 3, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Looks like Belladonna will be coming back in the new collection...which seems more like a repromotes collection for the most part.


Where can I find more info?


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 3, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Where can I find more info?


http://www.temptalia.com/occ-cosplay-springsummer-2015-collection


----------



## MissElle12 (May 3, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/occ-cosplay-springsummer-2015-collection


Thank You!  Im gonna need Belladonna!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 4, 2015)

Def getting belladonna, cosplay and John Doe. I can't wait


----------



## CatDetective (May 5, 2015)

urgh... yeah, I didn't need to fall in love with more lip tars, but Cosplay is a must-have.

  I'd want to swatch Belladonna and John Doe on myself in a Sephora or something to see how they do on me vs Rollergirl and Sebastian... because it's possible I could do without one or both of those. I haven't even gotten all the way through my SAMPLE of Sebastian yet (what with my juggling between it and others), and I just got the 'test tubes' set with Narcissus and Rollergirl (between that, a little extra blue or red as necessary, and Tarred and Feathered, I feel like I could approximate most purple tones...)


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 5, 2015)

CatDetective said:


> urgh... yeah, I didn't need to fall in love with more lip tars, but Cosplay is a must-have.  I'd want to swatch Belladonna and John Doe on myself in a Sephora or something to see how they do on me vs Rollergirl and Sebastian... because it's possible I could do without one or both of those. I haven't even gotten all the way through my SAMPLE of Sebastian yet (what with my juggling between it and others), and I just got the 'test tubes' set with Narcissus and Rollergirl (between that, a little extra blue or red as necessary, and Tarred and Feathered, I feel like I could approximate most purple tones...)


I can't pretend that I won't get the ones I don't already have in my collection. I'm a lip tar addict and I've learned to accept that lol. But yes, if you're good with your color theory or you just mix until you find that perfect color you can easily recreate most colors with just the primary colors


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 5, 2015)

I know for sure I'll pick up John Doe. Cosplay and Belladonna are maybes. Oh who am I kidding, I'll end up with all three.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Def getting belladonna, cosplay and John Doe. I can't wait


Getting those 3 and another Cha Cha since I ran out of it during the prom season rush. I have a severe lip tar problem. I'm at around 69 or so :shock:


----------



## erine1881 (May 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Getting those 3 and another Cha Cha since I ran out of it during the prom season rush. I have a severe lip tar problem. I'm at around 69 or so :shock:


  Did you see now that they offer free shipping for every order!?


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Did you see now that they offer free shipping for every order!?


No! I missed that. It's about time! I think they were having a decline in orders from their website so they needed to do something. Pro discount plus free shipping? Yes please!!! :fluffy:


----------



## erine1881 (May 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> No! I missed that. It's about time! I think they were having a decline in orders from their website so they needed to do something. Pro discount plus free shipping? Yes please!!! :fluffy:


  Yes ma'am! I just placed an order 2secs ago, but i noticed it a couple weeks ago! So happy!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Yes ma'am! I just placed an order 2secs ago, but i noticed it a couple weeks ago! So happy!!!


I need to re-up on some of my skin conceals and grab a few more Loose Colours. Since shipping is now free I don't have to wait for the newer lip tars to release. Btw, did you like the Cream Colour Concentrates from the sale awhile back?


----------



## erine1881 (May 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I need to re-up on some of my skin conceals and grab a few more Loose Colours. Since shipping is now free I don't have to wait for the newer lip tars to release. Btw, did you like the Cream Colour Concentrates from the sale awhile back?


  I do! The order i just placed was to finish buying the complete set!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I do! The order i just placed was to finish buying the complete set!


 Aren't they amazing? I'm just a little upset that the packaging will be different. I plan to get the others also. I honestly haven't found a real dude in any of their products I've used.


----------



## erine1881 (May 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Aren't they amazing? I'm just a little upset that the packaging will be different. I plan to get the others also. I honestly haven't found a real dude in any of their products I've used.


  I was mad about the packaging at first, but I'm gonna depot them, so I'm not worried about it any more. But yes, they're amazing!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 7, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I was mad about the packaging at first, but I'm gonna depot them, so I'm not worried about it any more. But yes, they're amazing!


I was thinking about doing that. Maybe in to the MAC palettes with the 12 wells.


----------



## erine1881 (May 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I was thinking about doing that. Maybe in to the MAC palettes with the 12 wells.


  That's exactly what I'm gonna do. Each well holds 7g, so that leaves 1-1.5g (depending on which packaging you got) and with that leftover product I'm gonna put in the 24wells for my kit :wink:


----------



## lilinah (May 8, 2015)

I didn't know about OCC's free shipping! I'm waaay more likely to order directly from them now!

  I was going to order from sephora (gotta get a few more points), but they're no longer carrying the Cosmetic Colour Pencils and i wanted a couple, plus they aren't carrying several Lip Tar colors i wanted. So I ordered from another company, Beautylish, that ships free, and I just received my stuff. They're local to me. And they include a little personal note every time i've ordered from them. Plus i see they have some Lip Tars that OCC is no longer selling, so i will probably place another order with them.

  My OCC Lip Tar "collection" is modest, only 16, mostly greens, blues, violets, and blacks, about half of which are discontinued colors.


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 21, 2015)

Pro discount applies too :fluffy:


----------



## smileyt06 (May 31, 2015)

Cosplay collection is live. Just ordered John Doe, belladonna (finally have it) and cosplay


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 2, 2015)

Finally got around to placing my orders. Had to split it up into 2 because it was cheaper for the shipping ($3.94 per package at $7.88 versus over $13 for one order. I'll keep that $7.00 thank you lol). I guess the free shipping was only for a little while :sigh:


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Finally got around to placing my orders. Had to split it up into 2 because it was cheaper for the shipping ($3.94 per package at $7.88 versus over $13 for one order. I'll keep that $7.00 thank you lol). I guess the free shipping was only for a little while :sigh:


  Did you spend over  $50? Shipping was still free for me.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Finally got around to placing my orders. Had to split it up into 2 because it was cheaper for the shipping ($3.94 per package at $7.88 versus over $13 for one order. I'll keep that $7.00 thank you lol). I guess the free shipping was only for a little while :sigh:





novocainedreams said:


> Did you spend over  $50? Shipping was still free for me.


  Hmmm...


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Finally got around to placing my orders. Had to split it up into 2 because it was cheaper for the shipping ($3.94 per package at $7.88 versus over $13 for one order. I'll keep that $7.00 thank you lol). I guess the free shipping was only for a little while


mines was free and no tax.  I could've sworn they did taxes


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 2, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Did you spend over  $50? Shipping was still free for me.


 I only ordered 4 of the colors since I had the others. With pro discount the sub total was less than $50. Maybe that's it? But I ordered 2 items a couple of weeks ago that were less and the shipping was free then. :shrugs:   





smileyt06 said:


> mines was free and no tax.  I could've sworn they did taxes


 They don't charge tax unless you live in NY. They don't have a physical presence in any other State for the company itself (as in no brick and mortar locations that belong to them).


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 3, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> mines was free and no tax.  I could've sworn they did taxes
> Did you spend $50+? I am wondering if maybe they made free shipping $50+.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> ...


  Yup, only taxes if you live in NY. Oh and I should add...when I had an amount under $50, it added a shipping price.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 3, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yup, only taxes if you live in NY. Oh and I should add...when I had an amount under $50, it added a shipping price.


 Yeah I played with the cart after the fact and noticed if I put 5 lip tars in the shipping was free because the total ended up being right over $50. A couple of weeks ago that wasn't the requirement. I bought 2 items that came out to a little over $21. It gave me free shipping then. Not complaining or anything. Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 8, 2015)

How long does it take for OCC to ship? I ordered something over a week ago and have not gotten shipment notification nor any response from OCC. Just curious. Want to know how long is reasonable/typical for them.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> How long does it take for OCC to ship? I ordered something over a week ago and have not gotten shipment notification nor any response from OCC. Just curious. Want to know how long is reasonable/typical for them.


Usually doesn't take that long although they used to have slow shipping times a couple of years ago. Call CS about your order to see what the hold up is.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Usually doesn't take that long although they used to have slow shipping times a couple of years ago. Call CS about your order to see what the hold up is.


 Thanks - will do. We are having a heat wave and I want to make sure I know when it is coming. I want to make sure someone will be able to receive it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm on a mission to get OCC glitter in Beige. I need this in my life. Also when some one gets it can they compare the old Belladonna to the to new one? Please.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 9, 2015)

I am waiting for my order from them.  This time they are taking forever.  I emailed them and they told me that it is because it was a great volume of orders for this collection.  I placed my order only 30 mins after it released early on Sunday night.  I am going to email them again today if I don't have a tracking number by 3pm pacific time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need my ish


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 9, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am waiting for my order from them.  This time they are taking forever.  I emailed them and they told me that it is because it was a great volume of orders for this collection.  I placed my order only 30 mins after it released early on Sunday night.  I am going to email them again today if I don't have a tracking number by 3pm pacific time imp:  I need my ish


With Belladonna making a much desired comeback I can see there being a whole lot more orders than usual so maybe that really is the problem. I haven't checked on my order yet (surprisingly I actually forgot about it) but I know if yours is backed up mine definitely should be.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm on a mission to get OCC glitter in Beige. I need this in my life. Also when some one gets it can they compare the old Belladonna to the to new one? Please.


  I just bought Beige and it's stunning!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I just bought Beige and it's stunning!!!


Beige and Coffee are two of my faves from their glitters.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Beige and Coffee are two of my faves from their glitters.


  I was looking at coffee cuz i don't have a brown glitter!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 9, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I was looking at coffee cuz i don't have a brown glitter!


You should definitely get it. Such s gorgeous rich brown.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 13, 2015)

Has anyone gotten their track number or items yet? I reached out to them again because I don't care this is ridiculous.  I could have just ordered on beautylish smh.  But they sure did take their money right away


----------



## sagehen (Jun 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Has anyone gotten their track number or items yet? I reached out to them again because I don't care this is ridiculous.  I could have just ordered on beautylish smh.  *But they sure did take their money right away*


 Thank you. I got a tracking number the day AFTER I called to cancel my order since I decided to get them elsewhere.  Hmph. This is/was my last experience ordering from them. I ordered elsewhere a WEEK after I ordered from OCC and already have the items.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Thank you. I got a tracking number the day AFTER I called to cancel my order since I decided to get them elsewhere. Hmph. This is/was my last experience ordering from them. I ordered elsewhere a WEEK after I ordered from OCC and already have the items.


I emailed them for the second time, if I don't have a tracking or response by Monday I am calling to cancel and request an immediate refund.  They ain't right for this.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I emailed them for the second time, if I don't have a tracking or response by Monday I am calling to cancel and request an immediate refund.  They ain't right for this.


  I am waiting for a callback about my return authorization. Good luck getting your stuff.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I emailed them for the second time, if I don't have a tracking or response by Monday I am calling to cancel and request an immediate refund.  They ain't right for this.


Wow that's crazy. Try calling them versus email. I wonder if they are behind on orders because they are in Dallas this weekend for TMS.  Shouldn't affect their orders but I know a lot of their main staff from the NY store go to the shows. Regardless, waiting this long without an explanation isn't acceptable.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 19, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wow that's crazy. Try calling them versus email. I wonder if they are behind on orders because they are in Dallas this weekend for TMS.  Shouldn't affect their orders but I know a lot of their main staff from the NY store go to the shows. Regardless, waiting this long without an explanation isn't acceptable.


  After going in on their IG and other people saying they had the same problem and wait time. I stated I sent a second email and that that email better be a tracking number when I get a reply and lord behold it was lol took for someone to say they were going to report them to the BBB lol I received my items today finally so I will see when I get home


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 19, 2015)

Wasn't going to order from them again but these are IMATS prices ordered 6


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 19, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Wasn't going to order from them again but these are IMATS prices ordered 6


They usually aren't as bad as they were this time. At least they haven't been in a long time.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 22, 2015)

Wearing John Doe which finally came in lol. I love it paired it with mahogany lip liner from MAC to give a different edge


----------



## fabulousfab (Jun 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


   I love your lip swatches!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 26, 2015)

fabulousfab said:


> I love your lip swatches!!!


  Awwww thank you girl I try my best


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2015)

Interesting...looking at the applicator makes me wonder if they are coming out with a lip creme or if they are just adding an applicator.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 30, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Interesting...looking at the applicator makes me wonder if they are coming out with a lip creme or if they are just adding an applicator.


  I want this!


----------



## ReganW (Jul 31, 2015)

Double post. My bad


----------



## ReganW (Jul 31, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 






Interesting...looking at the applicator makes me wonder if they are coming out with a lip creme or if they are just adding an applicator.


  Liquid to matte lipsticks?.... I'd lay money on it.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 1, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/occ-lip-tar-ready-to-wear-for-fall-2015#more-203368


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2015)

:cheer:  Yay for more user friendly packaging!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 1, 2015)

They would do this after I have almost the whole collection. I'm just going to find a lot of empty tubes on eBay or Amazon and transfer them. I should have thought of this a long time ago


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> They would do this after I have almost the whole collection. I'm just going to find a lot of empty tubes on eBay or Amazon and transfer them. I should have thought of this a long time ago


This is what irritates me a little lol. I have virtually the entire line...having different packaging will bug me lol. Would be different if the formula was different for these. I actually don't have a problem with the current packaging (and worry a little about the wasted amount of product in the new packaging...plus the excess product that may end up being applied because of the doe foot applicator) but I can see the appeal of this for those that tend to need to touch up during the day or who aren't fans of lip brushes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## erine1881 (Aug 1, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> This is what irritates me a little lol. I have virtually the entire line...having different packaging will bug me lol. Would be different if the formula was different for these. I actually don't have a problem with the current packaging (and worry a little about the wasted amount of product in the new packaging...plus the excess product that may end up being applied because of the doe foot applicator) but I can see the appeal of this for those that tend to need to touch up during the day or who aren't fans of lip brushes.


  They're still keeping the squeezy tubes tho.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> They're still keeping the squeezy tubes tho.


Yeah I saw their response saying that the tubes would remain. Much easier for mixing. I get the desire for this, but with the formula remaining the same I see the potential for people to over apply and then complain about it despite the fact that it's been long known that a little goes a long way.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 2, 2015)

I like the idea in theory, but I can see it being a bit of a disaster in practice. A shade like Pagan, I squeeze out the tiniest drop possible and only use about half of that. I can't imagine swiping Pagan on with a doe foot applicator, it's such a runny formula I'd seriously be worried the excess product would just run down my chin.  I think I'd still have to use a lip brush, and just use the applicator to pat a little product on. That's fine, it's still less messy than the tubes, but OCC is going to get a lot of bad reviews from people who apply these heavily.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 2, 2015)

I like the new packaging- especially  for the colors that separate. Black Dahlia, I'm looking at you.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah I saw their response saying that the tubes would remain. Much easier for mixing. I get the desire for this, but with the formula remaining the same I see the potential for people to over apply and then complain about it despite the fact that it's been long known that a little goes a long way.


  Yes, i see many people effing this up!


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 3, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> They would do this after I have almost the whole collection. I'm just going to find a lot of empty tubes on eBay or Amazon and transfer them. I should have thought of this a long time ago


  I thought about doing the same with my collection of lip tars.

  I'm glad OCC is finally changing their packaging. I love the lip tars, but just don't wear them because it's impossible for me to touch up on the go.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 16, 2015)

Nordstrom doesnt carry OCC anymore???


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Nordstrom doesnt carry OCC anymore???


  Yeah, they do! And they have the RTW Lip Tar packaging.


----------



## MissElle12 (Aug 16, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, they do! And they have the RTW Lip Tar packaging.


  I had belladonna in my cart, and when I checked it was unavailable, along with the rest of the liptars! I will check again. Eta: i dont see any of the traditional lip tars...only primer and the new ones in the rtw packaging. I find it hard to believe they sold out of ALL the tube lip tars so quickly...they were available a couple weeks ago


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I had belladonna in my cart, and when I checked it was unavailable, along with the rest of the liptars! I will check again. Eta: i dont see any of the traditional lip tars...only primer and the new ones in the rtw packaging. I find it hard to believe they sold out of ALL the tube lip tars so quickly...they were available a couple weeks ago


 Maybe they pulled them for hautelook/ Nordstrom rack?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 19, 2015)

Booo!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> They would do this after I have almost the whole collection. I'm just going to find a lot of empty tubes on eBay or Amazon and transfer them. I should have thought of this a long time ago


  I wonder if pilot vials has something that would work for this purpose?


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 20, 2015)

martiangurll said:


> I wonder if pilot vials has something that would work for this purpose?


  Dunno about Pilot Vials but TKB Trading has lipgloss tubes:

http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=66&page=g


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2015)

Just grabbed some Concubine for my kit!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Just grabbed some Concubine for my kit!


Did the same lol. Can't beat the price


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 21, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Did the same lol. Can't beat the price


  Sure can't! Just wish there were more colours that i liked


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2015)

I think my Sybil lip tar has turned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I noticed when I put it on it was very separated but I thought I just hadn't got it mixed well enough. But then I noticed it has that god awful old lipstick smell and my lips taste terrible after using it. Sad day


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't believe Nordstrom got rid of the lip tar tubes.

  Never mind, it looks like OCC is discontinuing the lip tar tubes along with a whole bunch of shades. 

  It sucks that Nordstrom never had a clearance for these because I don't want to pay $42.99 shipping (the regular shipping btw) on OCC's site for a $9 lip tar.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 9, 2015)

I knew there was a sale for the classic lip tars but I had no clue that these shades were apparently discontinued and have just been "rereleased" for a limited time.


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 10, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I knew there was a sale for the classic lip tars but I had no clue that these shades were apparently discontinued and have just been "rereleased" for a limited time.


 A few of shades were made permanent over the summer in the squeeze tubes. Then they were added to the perm rtw line. This new marketing scheme strategy is that they are bringing these specific permanent shades in "limited edition packaging" for Halloween. ETA: I think only BMD, Technopagan, Tarred and one other (Pagan??) are perm in rtw packaging.  





stephshopaholic said:


> Maybe they pulled them for hautelook/ Nordstrom rack?


 I didnt think of that!! Ill def keep an eye out!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 10, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> A few of shades were made permanent over the summer in the squeeze tubes. Then they were added to the perm rtw line. This new marketing scheme strategy is that they are bringing these specific permanent shades in "limited edition packaging" for Halloween. ETA: I think only BMD, Technopagan, Tarred and one other (Pagan??) are perm in rtw packaging.


 Not a fan of RTW packaging so it's disappointing if all of the shades won't be available in the classic tubes anymore. For personal use RTW might be cool but for artists that customize their colors and just for multiple client use in general RTW tubes just don't fit my needs.


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 10, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not a fan of RTW packaging so it's disappointing if all of the shades won't be available in the classic tubes anymore. For personal use RTW might be cool but for artists that customize their colors and just for multiple client use in general RTW tubes just don't fit my needs.


   Im not a fan of the new packaging either...idk what was the point of them permanently switching over.  I wanted belladonna in the squeeze tube so I sought them out on Beautylish!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 10, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Im not a fan of the new packaging either...idk what was the point of them permanently switching over.  I wanted belladonna in the squeeze tube so I sought them out on Beautylish!


I thought they initially said that classic tubes weren't going away. I assumed that meant all colors would still be in the classic tubes. Belladonna was the only color I forgot to order :sigh:


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 10, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I thought they initially said that classic tubes weren't going away. I assumed that meant all colors would still be in the classic tubes. Belladonna was the only color I forgot to order


Yes, they did say that at first! At some point they decided to get rid of the tubes altogether (though personally  I suspected this when I couldn't find the tubes on Nordstrom right after the rtw was initially released...)--hence the sale last month on all the original tubes.  None of the authorized retailers are carrying the classic tubes anymore either.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 10, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I thought they initially said that classic tubes weren't going away. I assumed that meant all colors would still be in the classic tubes. Belladonna was the only color I forgot to order :sigh:


 As of yesterday ACW had belladonna in the tube.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> As of yesterday ACW had belladonna in the tube.


Thank you. Just ordered it


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey y'all I have a question, maybe it's already answered somewhere but I'm in a hurry and I can't check right now  So I was GOING to throw all my OCC lippies out after 6 months like you're supposed to, then 6 months turned into a year, and now it's like two years, and they're actually all still perfectly good as long as I mix them well before using. But it would make it a LOT easier if I could get a little BB in there or something like they have in nail polishes. Have any of you tried that? Is there a way to get a BB in there? and does the BB react with the product?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2015)

are you talking about a little black ball?  How are you going to get it in there?  (curious)


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> are you talking about a little black ball?  How are you going to get it in there?  (curious)


  Exactly my problem! I could maybe get one tiny enough to shove through the end, but then it won't be heavy enough to be useful. So now I'm thinking I can punch a little hole in the side somewhere and pop it in, then just put tape and adhesive over it. I do a lot of construction and electrical work, so I think I can come up with something solid hat will withstand the pressure. IF that works, I still need to know what kind of ball to put in there that won't rust or something and ruin the product.  Because right now I'm just like massaging them and shaking them for like ten minutes before use, and it's so annoying. But the worst part is then I get some of the pigment and some of the liquid but not in equal amounts until the second squeeze, so every time I do that, I'm upsetting the balance of the product for next time. There won't be equal parts oil to color or something.  AND this isn't just because they're getting older, most of them were separating like that in the first or second month. And that's fine, I don't care, IF I have a way to quickly mix them back up!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 23, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Hey y'all I have a question, maybe it's already answered somewhere but I'm in a hurry and I can't check right now  So I was GOING to throw all my OCC lippies out after 6 months like you're supposed to, then 6 months turned into a year, and now it's like two years, and they're actually all still perfectly good as long as I mix them well before using. But it would make it a LOT easier if I could get a little BB in there or something like they have in nail polishes. Have any of you tried that? Is there a way to get a BB in there? and does the BB react with the product?


  I don't think the mixing balls are made for lip products. The lip tars are made to remix in their own just by flioping the tube about 5mins before use. If that's not working for you, I'd recommend repackaging them into a standard lupgloss tube like OCC themselves have down. That's way you can just remix them with the wand.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I don't think the mixing balls are made for lip products. The lip tars are made to remix in their own just by flioping the tube about 5mins before use. If that's not working for you, I'd recommend repackaging them into a standard lupgloss tube like OCC themselves have down. That's way you can just remix them with the wand.


  That's a better idea. Do you know if you get good product transfer when you squeeze them out into new containers? Or can I rinse them a little with water and then let the water evaporate?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 30, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> That's a better idea. Do you know if you get good product transfer when you squeeze them out into new containers? Or can I rinse them a little with water and then let the water evaporate?


  I don't know about the water part.  You just need to squeeze them into the empty lipgloss tube and that's it.  All of the product transfers just fine. I just did this for 3 tubes Abdul love it. Black Dahlia is still separates, but it's easier to mix now.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 6, 2015)

I checked out Black Dahlia in the new lip gloss tube today and it's 100 times better than the old packaging. Full color no patchiness and a dream to apply. I need to get an order together.


----------



## deedrr (Mar 3, 2016)

sss215 said:


> I don't know about the water part.  You just need to squeeze them into the empty lipgloss tube and that's it.  All of the product transfers just fine. I just did this for 3 tubes Abdul love it. Black Dahlia is still separates, but it's easier to mix now.


 Great idea! I was thinking about getting rid of mine because I hate the separation. Where do you get your gloss tubes?


----------

